# ***September testers, whos with me?!***



## ciz

So September will see me and my other half been trying for our 2nd for a whole year. We've not had a nice time, I've lost 4 early pregnancies, under gone blood tests, still waiting for more examinations appointments. 

Its been emotionally draining but September is GOING TO BE MY MONTH!! so come on ladies whos with me. lets make September full of BFPS =) 

*
TESTERS​ *





JGo_18 , Michellebelle, mommyxofxone :witch:, Ja14 :bfp:, Sopho,- Sept 2nd

Lunalotus :witch:, VanyasMama :witch: - Sept 3rd

Bb10 :witch:, lvksa - Sept 5th

Caz&Bob:witch: 

psychochick :witch:, Just1more2, MissCassie :bfp:, lutz720, anamchara - Sept 7th 

Jemjem :witch: - Sept 8th 

NovaStar, EmmyStar -Sept 9th 

Littlemiss84 :bfp: , CarlyP :witch:, nmv :witch:, MyBabies0_0, tinkerbelle93 :witch:, Marre - Sept 10th


todmommy4568 :witch: - Sept 12th

jtr2803,kellycontrary, PsMommie - Sept 13th

Babycakes92 - Sept 14th

Blablamana :witch: ,Laubull, MrsW1985 -  Sept 15th

AngelOb - Sept 17th

TTDuck :bfp: ,Naturalmommi, Dobsd, Creolequeen81 :witch: - Sept 18th 

Thumpette - Sept 19th 


DobbyForever :bfp: , ttcnumber02 - Sept 20th

Claireanddaz:witch:, squirrel, gina236:witch: - Sept 22nd

TexasRider :witch:, Linzalora, huntergirl :witch:- Sept 23rd 

Carlsberg, KonaCoffee, ela312012 :bfp:- Sept 24th 

Autumn leaves :witch: ,Bizzyb0ne -Sept 25th 

TTCBabyG2015, jren, ccoastgal, blessme - Sept 26th

Campn, Shineystar22 - Sept 27th

angeloftroy :bfp: ,sevenofnine, BostonLover89 :witch: -- Sept 28th

Desiree1694 - Sept 29th

ksquared726, opretriezz, ciz - Sept 30th


Bluemoonlight :witch: 

*** Cheerleader ***

:dance:Maybe8:dance: ( that was as close to cheerleader I could get lol


***ladies please bear with me adding dates, will do my best to keep up with the posts***


----------



## jGo_18

hey ciz - I'm on the august thread currently, but with my late ovulation, my test date will be more like 9.2 (i'll probably still early test around 8.29 tho! haha)


----------



## ciz

lol hun that totally confused me then with your dates until I read your from US and realised you put them different to us in UK haha. so ill put you down for 2nd for now, can change later ;)


----------



## jGo_18

Hahaha sorry! I should know better too - my wife is from England and her family says the same thing!


----------



## psychochick

I'll join you guys :) I'm expecting AF 9/7 but might test the weekend before!


----------



## ciz

welcome hun. Ill put you for 7th =)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Mind if I join in? Looking like AF will be showing sooner or later. I've taken two tests so far both stark white, 3 days late now. Thinking it might be the stress of work and trying to find a place to move. So, long story short I'll probably be a September tester sooner or later lol


----------



## ciz

of course lovely =) just give me a shout when or if you need a sept date =)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

ciz said:


> of course lovely =) just give me a shout when or if you need a sept date =)

Will do!


----------



## campn

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Mind if I join in? Looking like AF will be showing sooner or later. I've taken two tests so far both stark white, 3 days late now. Thinking it might be the stress of work and trying to find a place to move. So, long story short I'll probably be a September tester sooner or later lol

I'm exactly where you at! No sign of AF or BFP. I'm in baby limbo! Not sure what to do with myself now :p


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Well, guess I spoke her name and she arrived lol. AF just hit so, looks like I'll be testing again on 9/26


----------



## ciz

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Well, guess I spoke her name and she arrived lol. AF just hit so, looks like I'll be testing again on 9/26

AWW never!!! that's just mean. ok hun 26th it is =)



campn said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Mind if I join in? Looking like AF will be showing sooner or later. I've taken two tests so far both stark white, 3 days late now. Thinking it might be the stress of work and trying to find a place to move. So, long story short I'll probably be a September tester sooner or later lol
> 
> I'm exactly where you at! No sign of AF or BFP. I'm in baby limbo! Not sure what to do with myself now :pClick to expand...

you having any symptoms at all hun? and welcome =)


----------



## Just1more2

I'd love to join!! 

I am 1 DPO, as far as I can tell, due for AF on (or very close to) 9/7. I am going to wait till she is late to test (If i can handle it!!) :dohh:

We have been ACTIVELY TTC #2 for 4 months now. We have tried quazi-SMEP this cycle, and drank grapefruit juice every day starting CD1 for EWCM. Although, I didn't really notice any difference :shrug:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Mind if I join in? Looking like AF will be showing sooner or later. I've taken two tests so far both stark white, 3 days late now. Thinking it might be the stress of work and trying to find a place to move. So, long story short I'll probably be a September tester sooner or later lol
> 
> I'm exactly where you at! No sign of AF or BFP. I'm in baby limbo! Not sure what to do with myself now :pClick to expand...

AF hit minutes after that post. Hoping the exact opposite for you. FX!!!!


----------



## ciz

Welcome Just1more2 =)

never heard about the drinking grapefruit method for ewcm?


----------



## jGo_18

Just1more2 said:


> I'd love to join!!
> 
> I am 1 DPO, as far as I can tell, due for AF on (or very close to) 9/7. I am going to wait till she is late to test (If i can handle it!!) :dohh:
> 
> We have been ACTIVELY TTC #2 for 4 months now. We have tried quazi-SMEP this cycle, and drank grapefruit juice every day starting CD1 for EWCM. Although, I didn't really notice any difference :shrug:

I used grapefruit juice as well as raspberry leaf tea and that seemed to make a huge difference! I haven't had much luck with just the grapefruit so I added the tea this cycle. It doesn't taste great and you gotta make sure you drink while its hot (the texture changes as it gets cold) but I had ewcm for the first time!


----------



## Just1more2

If this cycle is a bust (God forbid) I will try that next cycle!! Thanks for the tip!!

I actually really like the taste of the grapefruit, so it was an easy choice for me. I am trying not to introduce more than one new thing at a time each cycle. Scientific method, you know! 

Gahh!! Only 1 DPO and I'm already totally impatient...:coffee:

I have a good feeling this time though. We BD on all the right days...

I am really hoping this is going to be a lucky thread with TONS of :bfp:!!! FX for all of us, and here's to all moving on to the First Trimester boards in September!!!!!:hugs::dust:


----------



## ciz

lol oh yes I swear 1 dpo dragsssssssss. 

its mine and the OH birthdays this month it would be lush if we fell preg that be awesome present for us both. his bday is 29th so it is all systems go to get this bun in the oven.


----------



## Michellebelle

Hello! I'd love to join! I'll be testing Sept 2nd or 3rd.

My DH and I have been trying for our first for over a year, and now we're at the stage where I'm doing Clomid and additional follicle stimulating hormone shots to get me to ovulate good eggs. I got pregnant in May, but it ended in a MC at 8 weeks. This is our first cycle after that that we've been able to try, and I'm feeling hopeful!

Because I did an HCG shot, any tests I took now would show as positive, even though I'm only 4dpo. So I'm going to test out the shot so I know if I get a true BFP.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ciz

Welcome Michellebelle, ill put you down for 2nd =) sorry to hear about your loss. But yes positive thinking for this month =)


----------



## Michellebelle

ciz said:


> Welcome Michellebelle, ill put you down for 2nd =) sorry to hear about your loss. But yes positive thinking for this month =)

Thank you! Just so excited to be able to try again! Fx for us all!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hello ladies please add me for sept 2nd


----------



## ciz

Welcome mommyxofxone. Shall do =)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I hope this doesn't come out wrong or taken out of context but, as sad at it is, it is nice to see some familiar faces. FX and baby dust to everyone!


----------



## jGo_18

Mommy! We are test buddies! Think you'll test early?


----------



## Flueky88

I'd like to join, however, I have no idea if I'll ovulate in time. 2 anovulatory cycles after stopping bcp, had my first real cycle finally (45 days). Cycle day 4 today and will start opks day 12 probably. I will update once I know a date :)

Good luck ladies :) lots of :dust:


----------



## ja14

I'll be testing on Sept. 2nd!
This will be my first cycle ttc, so I don't really have high hopes. I opks, but did not catch the surge, so not sure when/ If I o'd.


----------



## DobbyForever

If (big IF) SO tries with me, I'll be testing the 20th :)


----------



## blablamana

- :)


----------



## ciz

Flueky88 said:


> I'd like to join, however, I have no idea if I'll ovulate in time. 2 anovulatory cycles after stopping bcp, had my first real cycle finally (45 days). Cycle day 4 today and will start opks day 12 probably. I will update once I know a date :)
> Good luck ladies :) lots of :dust:

Welcome Flueky, ye just give me shout ill pop you on =)



ja14 said:


> I'll be testing on Sept. 2nd!
> This will be my first cycle ttc, so I don't really have high hopes. I opks, but did not catch the surge, so not sure when/ If I o'd.

Welcome Ja14, 2nd it is =)



DobbyForever said:


> If (big IF) SO tries with me, I'll be testing the 20th :)

Welcome DobbyForever, 20th for you =)



blablamana said:


> Hi Ciz! As you know AF showed yesterday so I'm CD2. My next period should be the 18th of September.. so let's say I'll start testing the 15th. If ovulation is earlier/later, that will change :)

Welcome Blablamana, oooo day after my bday 15th


----------



## sopho

Hi All..

Can i join....Ill be testing the 2nd....


----------



## ciz

Welcome Sopho =)


----------



## littlemiss84

Can I join you, I will be testing on 10th. Thanks


----------



## ciz

Welcome littlemiss84 =)


----------



## jGo_18

Lots of testers on the 2nd Wow :)


----------



## maybe8

HI guys....been hanging out most of the month lurking in the old thread. Taking a relaxed approach to things now. Stopped temping and only sporadic opks. Can I just be added as a cheerleader?


----------



## ciz

Welcome maybe8


----------



## campn

Please put me down for September 27th. Feels like a lifetime!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Jgo yay! I would love to but I don't like to test when dh's home. So maybe monday? I'm not sure!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> Please put me down for September 27th. Feels like a lifetime!

We're so close in cycles! I'm testing the 26th. You're right, it does seem like it's so far away.

The 2nd looks like such a popular day. Can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## jGo_18

mommyxofxone said:


> Jgo yay! I would love to but I don't like to test when dh's home. So maybe monday? I'm not sure!

haha I try to avoid testing when my wife is home too! I'm thinking maybe Friday as I have a half day at work... but she also leaves before me in the morning so sometimes I just stay in bed until she's left so I can poas alone!


----------



## Just1more2

Well now what?

I'm breaking down and buying OPK's next month, this not knowing when I'm O'ing (lol I just rhymed!:haha:) is really killing me. 

I need some help. Based on cycle length and LMP I should have O'd over the weekend (probably Sunday) but I never got EWCM. I was like "WTF?! I'm even drinking grapefruit!" and we BD every day. Now, of course because OH works nights and won't be home till midnight, I HAVE TONS OF EWCM!! :growlmad: 

Now I'm worried that we will miss the egg when we tried so hard this weekend!:nope: Do you think I am just now gearing up for O? Did I O already and this is just leftovers that was hanging around up there?

I did some "google research" and it seems pretty common, but everyone seems to know for sure that they O'd already. 

It's silly. I'm not even 3DPO (or who knows!) and I feel out already. I

Ok Rant over... but seriously: what do you ladies think?!


----------



## claireanddaz

Hi, i'm cd1 today so hoping to test on the 22nd september depending on ovulation as it changes each month! Just ordered my ovulation tests so i'm ready! We will be coming up to the 18th month now since we started ttc number 2 although i have been pregnant 3 times, i'm so ready now for it to be our month. Hoping for a May 2016 baby!


----------



## psychochick

Just1more2 said:


> Well now what?
> 
> I'm breaking down and buying OPK's next month, this not knowing when I'm O'ing (lol I just rhymed!:haha:) is really killing me.
> 
> I need some help. Based on cycle length and LMP I should have O'd over the weekend (probably Sunday) but I never got EWCM. I was like "WTF?! I'm even drinking grapefruit!" and we BD every day. Now, of course because OH works nights and won't be home till midnight, I HAVE TONS OF EWCM!! :growlmad:
> 
> Now I'm worried that we will miss the egg when we tried so hard this weekend!:nope: Do you think I am just now gearing up for O? Did I O already and this is just leftovers that was hanging around up there?
> 
> I did some "google research" and it seems pretty common, but everyone seems to know for sure that they O'd already.
> 
> It's silly. I'm not even 3DPO (or who knows!) and I feel out already. I
> 
> Ok Rant over... but seriously: what do you ladies think?!

I have the same issues with timing with EWCM. For me it seems that mornings is when I have the most; so if fertile days land on weekends we're good to go, but on weekdays it seems like I'll wake up and check it, and it's great, but by that night it's gone. That's why I got preseed, because it's not easy to be spontaneous in our modern lifestyle 

I would also suggest OPK/temping for sure. You can OPK for a couple of cycles and hopefully you are regular enough that you can limit it to 2 OPKs a cycle. I ordered like 14 clearblue digitals and I think it will last at least 6 cycles.


----------



## ciz

claireanddaz said:


> Hi, i'm cd1 today so hoping to test on the 22nd september depending on ovulation as it changes each month! Just ordered my ovulation tests so i'm ready! We will be coming up to the 18th month now since we started ttc number 2 although i have been pregnant 3 times, i'm so ready now for it to be our month. Hoping for a May 2016 baby!

Welcome hun. fx crossed hun. I have a feeling september is going to be good month for a lot of women =)


----------



## ciz

Just1more2 said:


> Well now what?
> 
> I'm breaking down and buying OPK's next month, this not knowing when I'm O'ing (lol I just rhymed!:haha:) is really killing me.
> 
> I need some help. Based on cycle length and LMP I should have O'd over the weekend (probably Sunday) but I never got EWCM. I was like "WTF?! I'm even drinking grapefruit!" and we BD every day. Now, of course because OH works nights and won't be home till midnight, I HAVE TONS OF EWCM!! :growlmad:
> 
> Now I'm worried that we will miss the egg when we tried so hard this weekend!:nope: Do you think I am just now gearing up for O? Did I O already and this is just leftovers that was hanging around up there?
> 
> I did some "google research" and it seems pretty common, but everyone seems to know for sure that they O'd already.
> 
> It's silly. I'm not even 3DPO (or who knows!) and I feel out already. I
> 
> Ok Rant over... but seriously: what do you ladies think?!

what sort of ewcm is it hun? I go from thick ewcm like blob type then its really watery ewcm ( that tells me ov is day or 2 away) then back to blob ewcm then nothing


----------



## campn

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> Please put me down for September 27th. Feels like a lifetime!
> 
> We're so close in cycles! I'm testing the 26th. You're right, it does seem like it's so far away.
> 
> The 2nd looks like such a popular day. Can't wait to see what happens!Click to expand...



I know! We should be TTC buddies! I'm a little relieved I get to start over this cycle, last cycle it got traumatizing with evaps and too many negative pregnancy test! Hope this is our month!


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## AngelOb

Hi ladies! Can you put me down for september 17th? That's when AF is due so I'll probably test before. Cd6 for me on our second cycle actively trying again :) fingers crossed for that illusive bfp


----------



## todmommy4568

So happy there is a September thread started! :happydance: I was in the August thread but once AF showed I quit posting but continued to heavily stalk :blush: I'm happy to see some of the same ladies as I feel like I am now invested in your TTC journey, I feel like I will be just as happy to see your guys' BFP's as I will to see my own :haha: 

I am on cd14 now still waiting for O, thinking it will happen around the 30th FX....I will put my testing date at the 12th


----------



## jGo_18

I feel so strange today... dizzy, super tired... my ears were aching earlier, I think that was giving me vertigo. my boobs are suddenly really hurting, like a deep tissue pain. can't reach my cervix - and next to no cm (which is odd for me at any point)... eeeeek I hope these are good signs! I try not to invest in any symptoms as I feel like I've had 'em all and then gotten AF... but can't help but be a little hopeful.

I did test early this morning (bad girl.) :bfn: ... but I'm only 9dpo so I suppose that's pretty early yet.


----------



## ja14

I told myself I wasn't going to symptom spot this cycle, but I noticed something weird last night. For about an hour, I had a throbbing sensation in a certain spot of my uterus. I think I might have felt something similar to that before, but not as persistent.


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls 2 dpo her xx


----------



## CarlyP

Can I join please? Testing on 10th Sept.

Pretty certain I ovulated this morning, pain was very sharp, right side this month!


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome to all the new testers, and the familiar faces!!!:dust: to all!!!

Update to my earlier post:

HOLY CRAP EWCM!! I thought the grapefruit wasn't helping... I may have been wrong. I have never had this much of it! (sorry TMI here) It is mostly clear, with white streaks here and there. Stretches about 3-4 inches!!:happydance: :happydance:

Now my concern is.... apparently I have not O'd and will be doing so soon. Will my beautiful, wonderfully abundant EWCM disappear before SO gets home at midnight?! I will be:sleep: when he returns, but I have given him strict instructions that he is not to allow me to continue this behavior once he walks through the door!! (even considering sleeping in the buff to make it encouraging :blush:!!)

Now, question: How long does your EWCM last and when do you O? After it goes away or while it is hanging around?


----------



## todmommy4568

Have any of you ladies used the clear blue advanced opks? I am thinking about getting the 10 count later as that would take me from cd15-cd25 so hopefully I will ovulate in that time span. On one hand I feel like it would be overkill because I am already temping and using IC opks and on the other hand I have this irrational fear that I will miss O day. Wondering what experiences other ladies had. Also thinking I just want someone to tell me to go buy it because i need a push and if I consult OH he will say I have gone crazy :wacko: because our house is littered with supplements, pregnancy tests, opks (new and used) etc :haha: no way will he think there is a need for more things


----------



## jGo_18

personally... I've had a lot of trouble with the clearblue digis... so after using them religiously and getting jerked around a lot - I've switched to just ICs. between those, temping, and tracking cp & cm I seem to find O just fine.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campn said:
> 
> 
> Please put me down for September 27th. Feels like a lifetime!
> 
> We're so close in cycles! I'm testing the 26th. You're right, it does seem like it's so far away.
> 
> The 2nd looks like such a popular day. Can't wait to see what happens!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know! We should be TTC buddies! I'm a little relieved I get to start over this cycle, last cycle it got traumatizing with evaps and too many negative pregnancy test! Hope this is our month!Click to expand...

Yes! Sounds good, you are now my cycle buddy :haha: last month was only me and my boyfriends second month trying. I'm not temping or doing OPK's, I'm trusting on my period app that gives me a prediction of when I O. After being three days late, I was relieved as well. At least we can start fresh this month. Fingers crossed that we get our BFP's!


----------



## ciz

AngelOb said:


> Hi ladies! Can you put me down for september 17th? That's when AF is due so I'll probably test before. Cd6 for me on our second cycle actively trying again :) fingers crossed for that illusive bfp




todmommy4568 said:


> So happy there is a September thread started! :happydance: I was in the August thread but once AF showed I quit posting but continued to heavily stalk :blush: I'm happy to see some of the same ladies as I feel like I am now invested in your TTC journey, I feel like I will be just as happy to see your guys' BFP's as I will to see my own :haha:
> 
> I am on cd14 now still waiting for O, thinking it will happen around the 30th FX....I will put my testing date at the 12th




caz & bob said:


> hiya girls 2 dpo her xx




CarlyP said:


> Can I join please? Testing on 10th Sept.
> 
> Pretty certain I ovulated this morning, pain was very sharp, right side this month!



WELCOME LADIES =) yes i shall add all your lovely test dates now! =)

caz & bob what date would you like hun??


----------



## Han746

9DPO here! Trying to WIO til 13 DPO to test longest 5 days ever!


----------



## ciz

Han746 said:


> 9DPO here! Trying to WIO til 13 DPO to test longest 5 days ever!

welcome and good luck hun


----------



## Flueky88

todmommy4568 said:


> Have any of you ladies used the clear blue advanced opks? I am thinking about getting the 10 count later as that would take me from cd15-cd25 so hopefully I will ovulate in that time span. On one hand I feel like it would be overkill because I am already temping and using IC opks and on the other hand I have this irrational fear that I will miss O day. Wondering what experiences other ladies had. Also thinking I just want someone to tell me to go buy it because i need a push and if I consult OH he will say I have gone crazy :wacko: because our house is littered with supplements, pregnancy tests, opks (new and used) etc :haha: no way will he think there is a need for more things

I'm not a fan of them I had my first ovulatory cycle after BCP. It gave me 2 days low fertility, then a peak, never got a positive IC. About 2 weeks later I had my first patch if ewcm, had already peed in a cup for hot but dipped opk and the opk was positive. Had EWCM for 2 days, the O pains. AF arrived right on time. If you are regular they are probably fine, I may have tested too early but they are too expensive to give a false peak in my opinion. 

Good luck and welcome everyone :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Jgo dh sleeps in on weekends so Id have to be sneaky! Lol. Your symptoms sound good!!!!!!


----------



## psychochick

todmommy4568 said:


> Have any of you ladies used the clear blue advanced opks? I am thinking about getting the 10 count later as that would take me from cd15-cd25 so hopefully I will ovulate in that time span. On one hand I feel like it would be overkill because I am already temping and using IC opks and on the other hand I have this irrational fear that I will miss O day. Wondering what experiences other ladies had. Also thinking I just want someone to tell me to go buy it because i need a push and if I consult OH he will say I have gone crazy :wacko: because our house is littered with supplements, pregnancy tests, opks (new and used) etc :haha: no way will he think there is a need for more things

I use these. I like them, I use them once per day starting CD10, in the afternoon. I usually get a + a day or two before O. I've never used IC OPKs but with the digital ones there's no guesswork, it'll tell you yes or no. You can still take a look at the lines yourself too which could tell you if a surge is probably about to happen tomorrow. Actually the latest OPKs also tell you if it thinks a surge is about to happen too.

I hear that some people have very short surges in which these digital ones might be too expensive if you're doing 3 a day or something. But if you are fairly regular, and your surge usually does last at least a day, these are pretty easy and clear.


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks for the responses jGo, flueky, and psychochick! I agree they are quite pricey if they are not going to be accurate. I did go ahead and get some just to put myself at ease. This is the last month that we will be TTC, if it doesn't happen this month we will be taking a 9 or 10 month break and I think that's why I am so paranoid about things this cycle and also why it didn't bother me so much to spend the money because I know it is only one cycle.

Jgo - your symptoms sound good! It's hard not to symptom spot and get your hopes up but you did some good work this cycle! :haha: SOOO hoping that you get your BFP! :flower:


----------



## jGo_18

Thanks tod!


----------



## Michellebelle

Just1more2 said:


> Welcome to all the new testers, and the familiar faces!!!:dust: to all!!!
> 
> Update to my earlier post:
> 
> HOLY CRAP EWCM!! I thought the grapefruit wasn't helping... I may have been wrong. I have never had this much of it! (sorry TMI here) It is mostly clear, with white streaks here and there. Stretches about 3-4 inches!!:happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Now my concern is.... apparently I have not O'd and will be doing so soon. Will my beautiful, wonderfully abundant EWCM disappear before SO gets home at midnight?! I will be:sleep: when he returns, but I have given him strict instructions that he is not to allow me to continue this behavior once he walks through the door!! (even considering sleeping in the buff to make it encouraging :blush:!!)
> 
> Now, question: How long does your EWCM last and when do you O? After it goes away or while it is hanging around?

I think it depends on the person. Some people may have it for 5 days and others for one day. So to be safe, BD!


----------



## maybe8

HI guys

Wishing everybody the best of luck this cycle.

I am in the "if it happens, it happens" group. I have trained myself not to symptoms spot...or so I thought. Day after I ovulated (I believe, no tempting and only sporadic opks) i spotted so slightly and now 8dpo and had another tiny spot of pink blood,slight cramping and 1 good twinge.I have never ever spotted between cycles. Af is expected Friday. I am pretty old so I dont know if this is an age thing or something to be hopeful about.


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck maybe! Sounds promising!


----------



## Han746

ciz said:


> Han746 said:
> 
> 
> 9DPO here! Trying to WIO til 13 DPO to test longest 5 days ever!
> 
> welcome and good luck hunClick to expand...

Thanks Ciz! 

I ended up giving in and testing today 10DPO and though it's quite faint, I got my :bfp: !!!! I'm planning on re-testing in a couple of days to make sure the line gets darker.

Good luck to the rest of you ladies :) :)


----------



## ja14

Han746 said:


> Thanks Ciz!
> 
> I ended up giving in and testing today 10DPO and though it's quite faint, I got my :bfp: !!!! I'm planning on re-testing in a couple of days to make sure the line gets darker.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you ladies :) :)

Congrats!! :)


----------



## maybe8

Han746 said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Han746 said:
> 
> 
> 9DPO here! Trying to WIO til 13 DPO to test longest 5 days ever!
> 
> welcome and good luck hunClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ciz!
> 
> I ended up giving in and testing today 10DPO and though it's quite faint, I got my :bfp: !!!! I'm planning on re-testing in a couple of days to make sure the line gets darker.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you ladies :) :)Click to expand...

Congratulations....I think you are the threads first bfp. Pic please...we love pics


----------



## jGo_18

Congrats Han!

I'm 10dpo today too... Thought I might test but woke to a second extreme dip in my temp :( thinking I might be out.


----------



## maybe8

jGo_18 said:


> Congrats Han!
> 
> I'm 10dpo today too... Thought I might test but woke to a second extreme dip in my temp :( thinking I might be out.

Jgo...Your temps are all o we the place. Not sure what to make of it. If you have a bunch of tests...why not. It feeds the addiction.


----------



## jGo_18

maybe8 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Han!
> 
> I'm 10dpo today too... Thought I might test but woke to a second extreme dip in my temp :( thinking I might be out.
> 
> Jgo...Your temps are all o we the place. Not sure what to make of it. If you have a bunch of tests...why not. It feeds the addiction.Click to expand...

I do have several... But between it being kind of early still and my temps being a mess... Not really worth the guaranteed :bfn: I'd see.


----------



## ciz

Han746 said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Han746 said:
> 
> 
> 9DPO here! Trying to WIO til 13 DPO to test longest 5 days ever!
> 
> welcome and good luck hunClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ciz!
> 
> I ended up giving in and testing today 10DPO and though it's quite faint, I got my :bfp: !!!! I'm planning on re-testing in a couple of days to make sure the line gets darker.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you ladies :) :)Click to expand...

Fantastic hun congrats =) let us know how you get on x


----------



## maybe8

jGo_18 said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Han!
> 
> I'm 10dpo today too... Thought I might test but woke to a second extreme dip in my temp :( thinking I might be out.
> 
> Jgo...Your temps are all o we the place. Not sure what to make of it. If you have a bunch of tests...why not. It feeds the addiction.Click to expand...
> 
> I do have several... But between it being kind of early still and my temps being a mess... Not really worth the guaranteed :bfn: I'd see.Click to expand...

I so understand that. I am 9 dpo and used my only frer this morning. Only an evap/indent line. Now I am out of tests so forced to wait it out....off course I have a few opks so testing with them now! :)


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats Hans746:happydance:


----------



## jGo_18

Caved and tested anyway... Both an opk & hcg for comparison. :bfn: as expected.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ciz

jGo_18 said:


> Caved and tested anyway... Both an opk & hcg for comparison. :bfn: as expected.


I dunno this could just be my phone but I'm seeing a tint of pink. It could just be dye run. 10dpo still early lovely still lots of time


----------



## maybe8

ciz said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Caved and tested anyway... Both an opk & hcg for comparison. :bfn: as expected.
> 
> 
> I dunno this could just be my phone but I'm seeing a tint of pink. It could just be dye run. 10dpo still early lovely still lots of timeClick to expand...

I didn't want to be the first to say it....I see a squinter also.

How do you upload a pic from phone?


----------



## todmommy4568

I don't see anything noteworthy but I think I know what the other ladies are looking at. Due to major line eye I have decided my conclusions are worthless :haha:


----------



## jGo_18

maybe8 said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Caved and tested anyway... Both an opk & hcg for comparison. :bfn: as expected.
> 
> 
> I dunno this could just be my phone but I'm seeing a tint of pink. It could just be dye run. 10dpo still early lovely still lots of timeClick to expand...
> 
> I didn't want to be the first to say it....I see a squinter also.
> 
> How do you upload a pic from phone?Click to expand...

Gah ladies, don't get my hopes up ;) lol I couldn't see anything in person... But then I've never been able to see the squinters people post here. It is still early, but these temps don't have me hopeful.

Upload a pic from the phone as an attachment - not exactly sure how to explain haha


----------



## AngelofTroy

Another September 2nd tester here.. Well AF is due then but I'm hoping that the vitamin B6 I've been taking will lengthen my LP so I might not test until 3rd/4th. Good luck everyone!


----------



## TTDuck

I'd like to join. Hoping to hold out until the 18th when AF is due! Currently still waiting to ovulate as I have a 5 week cycle with O around CD21.


----------



## ciz

AngelofTroy said:


> Another September 2nd tester here.. Well AF is due then but I'm hoping that the vitamin B6 I've been taking will lengthen my LP so I might not test until 3rd/4th. Good luck everyone!




TTDuck said:


> I'd like to join. Hoping to hold out until the 18th when AF is due! Currently still waiting to ovulate as I have a 5 week cycle with O around CD21.

Welcome ladies. I'll add you when my DD is asleep =) x


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I have an odd question. September will only be our third month of TTC. Has anyone noticed that their flow changed after they started TTC? 

My first few days have always been on the heavy side but, this month is extremely heavy and I'm already on day 3.


----------



## jGo_18

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> I have an odd question. September will only be our third month of TTC. Has anyone noticed that their flow changed after they started TTC?
> 
> My first few days have always been on the heavy side but, this month is extremely heavy and I'm already on day 3.

mine changed - it actually got shorter and lighter tho. I think it's maybe due to the extra vitamins and maybe just the stress.


----------



## maybe8

I agree. The more you watch and monitor the more wacky it will act.


----------



## psychochick

I feel like everything's been changing since I've started TTC. Like amount of bleeding, length of bleed, spotting between, PMS symptoms. I also used to think the length is always the same to the day, but since TTC, it's been varying by 1-2 days. This is my 4th cycle, and every single cycle has been different. And at first I thought if I'm not pregnant then my cycles are changing due to age, but then the next cycle it would revert back the next cycle. :shrug: I've just given up on trying to understand everything going wrong and focus on being healthy overall.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you ladies. I thought I was going crazy. I'm hoping my cycle length stays the same lol. I guess it was also odd that I was 3 days late this month but, I chalked that up to stress of work and looking for a new place to live. 

Can you tell I'm new at this TTC thing lol. Thank you again <3


----------



## mommyxofxone

Noooo jgo ! For some reason I thought we were testing buddies


----------



## jGo_18

mommyxofxone said:


> Noooo jgo ! For some reason I thought we were testing buddies

I tested super early haha I'm only 10dpo. I shouldn't actually test until 9.2 =)


----------



## todmommy4568

Hoping I am about to ovulate, FX! My temps are starting to dip, although since I said that they will probably spike tomorrow to taunt me :haha: I have been thinking that my OPK's were staying the same every day but today I got one that I could've swore was darker than the rest (bottom one) and then when I took a pic it looks like there may be progression and they are not all as similar as I previously thought. What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







ry=400.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## maybe8

Definitely progression....could be a quick progression now or slow, I have seen ladies go both ways. Good luck!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ok jgo then yes we're buddies but my 10 dpo is saturday!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Definitely darker! FX for you


----------



## campn

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Thank you ladies. I thought I was going crazy. I'm hoping my cycle length stays the same lol. I guess it was also odd that I was 3 days late this month but, I chalked that up to stress of work and looking for a new place to live.
> 
> Can you tell I'm new at this TTC thing lol. Thank you again <3


I am! I'm still just barely spotting! I guess these eggs are like deers, you watch hard and long, you spook them out! Maybe I'm just paying more attention too.

I've a question, every other cycle for me is different in length. One cycle is particularly longer compared to the other, have any of you noticed that? I think one of my ovaries doesn't ovulate as fast as the other. If my theory is right, this cycle I just started is the shorter one. My dominant right ovary I think. (I have read that the right ovary works better too, but who knows!?) YAY!

Crossing my fingers. I feel like this cycle may be it!


----------



## maybe8

campn said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. I thought I was going crazy. I'm hoping my cycle length stays the same lol. I guess it was also odd that I was 3 days late this month but, I chalked that up to stress of work and looking for a new place to live.
> 
> Can you tell I'm new at this TTC thing lol. Thank you again <3
> 
> 
> I am! I'm still just barely spotting! I guess these eggs are like deers, you watch hard and long, you spook them out! Maybe I'm just paying more attention too.
> 
> I've a question, every other cycle for me is different in length. One cycle is particularly longer compared to the other, have any of you noticed that? I think one of my ovaries doesn't ovulate as fast as the other. If my theory is right, this cycle I just started is the shorter one. My dominant right ovary I think. (I have read that the right ovary works better too, but who knows!?) YAY!
> 
> Crossing my fingers. I feel like this cycle may be it!Click to expand...

Have you tested?


----------



## maybe8

Hi guys

I snuck off to Wally World this morning to buy more hpts...like a true poas!!!

I believe i am 10 dpo. I always have line eye so looking for opinions...
 



Attached Files:







20150827_084023-1-1.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 16


----------



## jGo_18

Maybe - i have the opposite problem haha I can never see lines! 

I tested again... Idk wat I'm thinking. :bfn: again, 11dpo. My temp came back up a bit from yesterday's big dip so I discarded the temp.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## maybe8

:)
When I blow yours up, something is catching my eye. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jGo_18

Thanks maybe! I see absolutely nothing on mine tho LOL


----------



## ciz

maybe8 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I snuck off to Wally World this morning to buy more hpts...like a true poas!!!
> 
> I believe i am 10 dpo. I always have line eye so looking for opinions...




jGo_18 said:


> Maybe - i have the opposite problem haha I can never see lines!
> 
> I tested again... Idk wat I'm thinking. :bfn: again, 11dpo. My temp came back up a bit from yesterday's big dip so I discarded the temp.

I'm not sure it I'm seeing anything ladies. Sorry but there's still time for you both so don't rule yourselves out =)


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm not seein anything on either test but I am on my phone so that affects the picture a little. Still time for that BFP though :)


----------



## maybe8

That's ok...I'm just a bit nuts. I think I just wanted a good reason to use the frer. :)


----------



## maybe8

jGo_18 said:


> Thanks maybe! I see absolutely nothing on mine tho LOL

Got a frer?


----------



## jGo_18

maybe8 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks maybe! I see absolutely nothing on mine tho LOL
> 
> Got a frer?Click to expand...

i do. but I won't use that until I'm at least 15dpo. I have usually a 15-16 day lp so I'm really jumping the gun with testing right now as it is.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. I thought I was going crazy. I'm hoping my cycle length stays the same lol. I guess it was also odd that I was 3 days late this month but, I chalked that up to stress of work and looking for a new place to live.
> 
> Can you tell I'm new at this TTC thing lol. Thank you again <3
> 
> 
> I am! I'm still just barely spotting! I guess these eggs are like deers, you watch hard and long, you spook them out! Maybe I'm just paying more attention too.
> 
> I've a question, every other cycle for me is different in length. One cycle is particularly longer compared to the other, have any of you noticed that? I think one of my ovaries doesn't ovulate as fast as the other. If my theory is right, this cycle I just started is the shorter one. My dominant right ovary I think. (I have read that the right ovary works better too, but who knows!?) YAY!
> 
> Crossing my fingers. I feel like this cycle may be it!Click to expand...

You should definitely test!!! 

AF is supposed to be done tomorrow but, it's not looking that way. I even still have cramps which I never have. I usually only have cramps days 1 and 2. I guess my body is changing from TTC.


----------



## maybe8

Ok so I have hit an all time low!!! 2nd test today, this is a frer. Opinions?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

maybe8 said:


> Ok so I have hit an all time low!!! 2nd test today, this is a frer. Opinions?

I don't see a picture maybe.


----------



## campn

maybe8 said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. I thought I was going crazy. I'm hoping my cycle length stays the same lol. I guess it was also odd that I was 3 days late this month but, I chalked that up to stress of work and looking for a new place to live.
> 
> Can you tell I'm new at this TTC thing lol. Thank you again <3
> 
> 
> I am! I'm still just barely spotting! I guess these eggs are like deers, you watch hard and long, you spook them out! Maybe I'm just paying more attention too.
> 
> I've a question, every other cycle for me is different in length. One cycle is particularly longer compared to the other, have any of you noticed that? I think one of my ovaries doesn't ovulate as fast as the other. If my theory is right, this cycle I just started is the shorter one. My dominant right ovary I think. (I have read that the right ovary works better too, but who knows!?) YAY!
> 
> Crossing my fingers. I feel like this cycle may be it!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tested?Click to expand...


Yes! Definitely not pregnant! Today AF came with full strength!


----------



## jGo_18

bummer! sorry campn!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. I thought I was going crazy. I'm hoping my cycle length stays the same lol. I guess it was also odd that I was 3 days late this month but, I chalked that up to stress of work and looking for a new place to live.
> 
> Can you tell I'm new at this TTC thing lol. Thank you again <3
> 
> 
> I am! I'm still just barely spotting! I guess these eggs are like deers, you watch hard and long, you spook them out! Maybe I'm just paying more attention too.
> 
> I've a question, every other cycle for me is different in length. One cycle is particularly longer compared to the other, have any of you noticed that? I think one of my ovaries doesn't ovulate as fast as the other. If my theory is right, this cycle I just started is the shorter one. My dominant right ovary I think. (I have read that the right ovary works better too, but who knows!?) YAY!
> 
> Crossing my fingers. I feel like this cycle may be it!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tested?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes! Definitely not pregnant! Today AF came with full strength!Click to expand...

Sorry to hear campn :hugs:


----------



## nmv

Good morning, Ladies! :flower:

Looks like I FINALLY ovulated yesterday!!!!!! :happydance:
Better late than never, right?! 

So my official testing date is Sept. 10th...but lets be real here, there's no way I'll make it that long! :haha:

Good luck September testers!!!
:dust:


----------



## maybe8

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I have hit an all time low!!! 2nd test today, this is a frer. Opinions?
> 
> I don't see a picture maybe.Click to expand...

Phone won't upload now!

Going to call this bfn.....Will keep updating.


----------



## ciz

Yes! Definitely not pregnant! Today AF came with full strength![/QUOTE]

Sorry to hear that hun. X


----------



## ciz

nmv said:


> Good morning, Ladies! :flower:
> 
> Looks like I FINALLY ovulated yesterday!!!!!! :happydance:
> Better late than never, right?!
> 
> So my official testing date is Sept. 10th...but lets be real here, there's no way I'll make it that long! :haha:
> 
> Good luck September testers!!!
> :dust:


Welcome nmv. I'll pop you on tonight when dd is asleep


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies. Honestly I'm glad since this cycle got so depressing when every pregnancy test was stark white, I told myself I don't want a positive after this heartbreak. 

Any of you tried Vitex? I read it can make you ovulate sooner and that would be great since sometimes I ovulate day 25!


----------



## jGo_18

I use vitex... But I think it's done the opposite for me and I'm going to stop using it if no bfp this cycle. I will say it really helped with my pms tho - little to no cramps (used have bad one), less cravings and hunger, etc


----------



## campn

jGo_18 said:


> I use vitex... But I think it's done the opposite for me and I'm going to stop using it if no bfp this cycle. I will say it really helped with my pms tho - little to no cramps (used have bad one), less cravings and hunger, etc


How long have you been using it? I read sometimes it can make your cycles longer before it balances out. I'm not sure how fast it works.


----------



## jGo_18

campn said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> I use vitex... But I think it's done the opposite for me and I'm going to stop using it if no bfp this cycle. I will say it really helped with my pms tho - little to no cramps (used have bad one), less cravings and hunger, etc
> 
> 
> How long have you been using it? I read sometimes it can make your cycles longer before it balances out. I'm not sure how fast it works.Click to expand...

about 6 months. and my last 2 cycles have had delayed ovulation (cd26 last month and cd18 this month) when I was on a very consistent cd13-15 pattern.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Sorry about af campn

Afm: temps flatlining at 97.3 now :dohh: this cycle is freaking weird!


----------



## maybe8

campn said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. I thought I was going crazy. I'm hoping my cycle length stays the same lol. I guess it was also odd that I was 3 days late this month but, I chalked that up to stress of work and looking for a new place to live.
> 
> Can you tell I'm new at this TTC thing lol. Thank you again <3
> 
> 
> I am! I'm still just barely spotting! I guess these eggs are like deers, you watch hard and long, you spook them out! Maybe I'm just paying more attention too.
> 
> I've a question, every other cycle for me is different in length. One cycle is particularly longer compared to the other, have any of you noticed that? I think one of my ovaries doesn't ovulate as fast as the other. If my theory is right, this cycle I just started is the shorter one. My dominant right ovary I think. (I have read that the right ovary works better too, but who knows!?) YAY!
> 
> Crossing my fingers. I feel like this cycle may be it!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tested?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes! Definitely not pregnant! Today AF came with full strength!Click to expand...

Sorry the witch got you. I have done vitex and maca cycles. I love the calmness it brings to my cycle. It did extend my lp by three days when I aS taking it.


----------



## todmommy4568

Okay ladies, super confused here and need some opinions please! I do not generally check my cervix as I usually can't reach it but a couple days ago while checking CM I could just barely feel my cervix and it was very very soft, yesterday was pretty much the same thing. Now today while checking CM it was much easier to feel my cervix and it felt quite a bit harder than the last couple days. Also my CM for the last four days has been completely clear and now today the texture is the same as the watery but there is white CM mixed in with it that globs but doesn't stretch. I'm a little worried that I may have missed my O, but for me to O on CD14 or 15 would be pretty early for me but I am also taking a supplement with vitex in it so not impossible. I trust that I probably could've missed my surge on IC's. Also did CB advanced yesterday at low and today at high but I know plenty of people have had problems with them so I don't know. 

Sorry for such a long post just really confused. Does anyone have any guesses at what is going on? :shrug:


----------



## psychochick

Hm since you don't normally check your cervix I wouldn't use it too closely to determine O. Do you check it first thing in the morning at the same time? My cervix moves all the time throughout the day and I think that's true of everyone. Some cycles my cervix moves all over the place and others it's pretty consistent with O; same with cm, some cycles it's exactly what I expect, others it's different. I think my ovaries alternate and they produce hormones at different levels/consistencies. Also I sometimes get exactly that kind of watery with white globby stuff, right before EWCM.

I would just continue OPK and temping and BD every other day. Also keep jotting down your cervix and see if you can find a pattern later. Even if OPKs fail your temp shift will tell the truth. I think it's much easier to figure it out in retrospect than to speculate.


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks psychochick! Even just someone to have a different theory calms me down haha. The last couple days when I checked it it was in the morning this time was later evening. I will definitely continue on with everything just wanted someone else's take on things :)


----------



## maybe8

Unfortunately it is only a guess until you have more temps, but my guess is you ovulated today or possibly yesterday. The monitor will start keeping track of your levels so if it was low the first day you used it and high the next it is possible that it is picking up a higher level than the day before but not the true surge. I see you dtd so your covered. Good luck!


----------



## todmommy4568

I am noticing an aching on my lower right side kind of by my hip for the last couple hours so I'm wondering if maybe I did miss a surge sometime yesterday and am O'ing now. I have managed to calm down a little :haha: and now have a more relaxed attitude of the temps will tell


----------



## campn

Is it better to BD every day, or every other day?


----------



## maybe8

Usually every other is the norm, if so has a low count it can be every 2 or 3 days. Some people do something called smep - sperm meets egg plan....not sure how often that is.


----------



## todmommy4568

I was wondering the same thing campn, I have heard mixed opinions. 

SMEP says every other day starting on cycle 8 and then when you get a positive OPK you dtd 3 days in a row, take a day break and then dtd one more time.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> Is it better to BD every day, or every other day?

Funny that you asked that. I've always heard every other day but, my question was going to be what if you do it every day, does it lower the chances of conceiving?


----------



## psychochick

todmommy4568 said:


> Thanks psychochick! Even just someone to have a different theory calms me down haha. The last couple days when I checked it it was in the morning this time was later evening. I will definitely continue on with everything just wanted someone else's take on things :)

O yeah actually mornings my cervix is usually higher than it is in the evening. Once I checked midmorning (after I've been up and about) and it had dropped way low. I'm guessing from all the movement.


----------



## jren

Hey ladies! I'm on my third cycle. I just had a chemical last month. I plan on testing a week after AF is late to avoid that. If she ends up being late this month, I won't test until September 26.


----------



## psychochick

[email protected]: your photo is sooooooooooo saaaaaaad :sad2:


----------



## ja14

campn said:


> I am! I'm still just barely spotting! I guess these eggs are like deers, you watch hard and long, you spook them out! Maybe I'm just paying more attention too.
> 
> I've a question, every other cycle for me is different in length. One cycle is particularly longer compared to the other, have any of you noticed that? I think one of my ovaries doesn't ovulate as fast as the other. If my theory is right, this cycle I just started is the shorter one. My dominant right ovary I think. (I have read that the right ovary works better too, but who knows!?) YAY!
> 
> Crossing my fingers. I feel like this cycle may be it!

I recently noticed this about myself! I'm not sure about the alternating ovaries, but my cycle is irregular ranging anywhere from 33-49 days. However, I've noticed a pattern. Let's say this cycle was 40 days. Next cycle would be higher, then it would be lower, etc. The pattern has been consistent for 8+ cycles


----------



## campn

I guess BD as your heart desires, although it gets exhausting after a while  

ja14- I think a consistent pattern that you can track is all that matters honestly! At least you can expect what will happen next. 

Do you ladies think you can sway to get a specific gender? I really wouldn't care about the sex of the baby, I would love to have a daughter one day, but if I get another boy it'd be awesome for him to have a brother.


----------



## Flueky88

Todmommy you will get a high fertility reading because of increases estrogen not LH. It will peak once it detects increased LH. Estrogen is what gives us ewcm. So you may be gearing up to O.


----------



## maybe8

Flueky88 said:


> Todmommy you will get a high fertility reading because of increases estrogen not LH. It will peak once it detects increased LH. Estrogen is what gives us ewcm. So you may be gearing up to O.

Yes, this another possible cause. Best advice keep dtd till you know what's going on!


----------



## maybe8

Good morning ladies. I hope Friday finds you all doing well.

Witch due between yesterday and today. It's still early so we will see. Bfn on wally world this morning. I am 11 dpo.

For you POAS junkies...when I look at my test nothing, maybe shadow of the reaction strip...but...when I photo it the line looks like a true line. Flash and pixels and all that right?


----------



## maybe8

On the plus side of this...the hcg calculator I am looking at, says if I did implant on 8dpo (slight spotting) then the earliest bfp would be Saturday-Monday on the 25miu tests I have.....so if and mighty big if...witch stays away today, maybe.


----------



## ciz

jren said:


> Hey ladies! I'm on my third cycle. I just had a chemical last month. I plan on testing a week after AF is late to avoid that. If she ends up being late this month, I won't test until September 26.

Welcome jren. Sorry to hear you had a chemical =( lots of luck for this month x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Sorry jren :(. :hugs:

For the bd questions with dd we dtd every TWO days then every day when we got our positive opk for the three days. I was reading about the spermies lessening if you do every day or something like that


Afm temp went up this am. Was hoping to see some tests today!


----------



## maybe8

ciz said:


> jren said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I'm on my third cycle. I just had a chemical last month. I plan on testing a week after AF is late to avoid that. If she ends up being late this month, I won't test until September 26.
> 
> Welcome jren. Sorry to hear you had a chemical =( lots of luck for this month xClick to expand...

How rude of me! Welcome jren, wishing you baby dust this cycle.


----------



## maybe8

mommyxofxone said:


> Sorry jren :(. :hugs:
> 
> For the bd questions with dd we dtd every TWO days then every day when we got our positive opk for the three days. I was reading about the spermies lessening if you do every day or something like that
> 
> 
> Afm temp went up this am. Was hoping to see some tests today!

Well my test wouldn't bring any joy to this thread. The pic looks great but real life stark white.

This is not a bfp...just what was picked up on camera....for your viewing pleasure.
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1438759217000.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Autumn leaves

Please may I join :) unfortunatLy suffered a very early loss but we are going to go ahead with trying in sept in hope I ovulate. If I stay on track I would prob be testing about the 25/09 as a guess. Baby dust to all xx


----------



## maybe8

Autumn leaves said:


> Please may I join :) unfortunatLy suffered a very early loss but we are going to go ahead with trying in sept in hope I ovulate. If I stay on track I would prob be testing about the 25/09 as a guess. Baby dust to all xx

Welcome...I'm sorry. Hopefully September is your sticky bean!


----------



## todmommy4568

Sorry for your loss autumn :hugs: Good luck this month :dust:

AFM temp went up again this morning. It is almost at what I believe my cover line will be, got another high on cb digi this am too. Very curious to see what happens over the weekend :)


----------



## MyBabies0_0

Can I join you too, I'll be testing 10th September I've just had a chemical and had one in January 2015 too! Fingers crossed for our rainbow.. Good luck everyone xx


----------



## maybe8

MyBabies0_0 said:


> Can I join you too, I'll be testing 10th September I've just had a chemical and had one in January 2015 too! Fingers crossed for our rainbow.. Good luck everyone xx

Welcome. Best of luck for a September rainbow!


----------



## MissCassie

Mind if I join? I will having my official beta test I'd the 7th of September. I had my 5 day blast transfer on the 26th august.. 

Wishing you all lots and lots of sticky baby dust!


----------



## lutz720

I would love to join you ladies! AF expected on the 10th/11th.will start testing the 7th until AF shows up.. Baby dust to everyone


----------



## maybe8

MissCassie said:


> Mind if I join? I will having my official beta test I'd the 7th of September. I had my 5 day blast transfer on the 26th august..
> 
> Wishing you all lots and lots of sticky baby dust!

Wow, welcome and good luck.


----------



## maybe8

lutz720 said:


> I would love to join you ladies! AF expected on the 10th/11th.will start testing the 7th until AF shows up.. Baby dust to everyone

Welcome


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Welcome to all the new ladies testing in September! Hope we see LOTS AND LOTS of BFP's!!!


----------



## ciz

maybe8 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> Sorry jren :(. :hugs:
> 
> For the bd questions with dd we dtd every TWO days then every day when we got our positive opk for the three days. I was reading about the spermies lessening if you do every day or something like that
> 
> 
> Afm temp went up this am. Was hoping to see some tests today!
> 
> Well my test wouldn't bring any joy to this thread. The pic looks great but real life stark white.
> 
> This is not a bfp...just what was picked up on camera....for your viewing pleasure.Click to expand...

its too far away for me to see hun. but if it is showing bfn you still have time =)


----------



## ciz

Autumn leaves said:


> Please may I join :) unfortunatLy suffered a very early loss but we are going to go ahead with trying in sept in hope I ovulate. If I stay on track I would prob be testing about the 25/09 as a guess. Baby dust to all xx

Welcome hun. sorry for your loss, I found my cycle just carried on as usual after my early losses, so fingers crossed yours will too lovely. lots of luck xx



todmommy4568 said:


> Sorry for your loss autumn :hugs: Good luck this month :dust:
> 
> AFM temp went up again this morning. It is almost at what I believe my cover line will be, got another high on cb digi this am too. Very curious to see what happens over the weekend :)

I really don't have a clue when it comes to temping so I'm really no help, sorry =(, all I know high temp is good , so lots of luck =) xx



MyBabies0_0 said:


> Can I join you too, I'll be testing 10th September I've just had a chemical and had one in January 2015 too! Fingers crossed for our rainbow.. Good luck everyone xx

Welcome. ah no sorry for your losses lovely, never easy. lots of luck to you xx



MissCassie said:


> Mind if I join? I will having my official beta test I'd the 7th of September. I had my 5 day blast transfer on the 26th august..
> 
> Wishing you all lots and lots of sticky baby dust!

Welcome =) lots of luck hun xx



lutz720 said:


> I would love to join you ladies! AF expected on the 10th/11th.will start testing the 7th until AF shows up.. Baby dust to everyone

Welcome hun. lots of luck =) xx


----------



## maybe8

No worries. It is clearly a bad pic all the way around, that pic has a nice line in real life...the real test does not! Just posted for the POASers. Just taking it hour by hour right now...wishing it was tomorrow.


----------



## ciz

everything crossed for you hun af stays away =) xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls hope your all well not been on for a couple of days been busy getting school stuff ready these school holidays have gone so quick 4/5 dpo xxx


----------



## ciz

Best way to be busy busy to keep your mind off testing haha


----------



## TexasRider

I know I am a little late but I want to sign up for Sept 23 test date. Hopefully this is my month. I will be using my CBFM for the 2nd time so hopefully I get my highs and peaks and then a BFP!!


----------



## maybe8

Welcome ladies!


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you ladies, I am going to start testing in the next couple of days. Hopefully there starts to be lots of BFP'S 

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## jren

Thanks ladies!! I hope we all get our sticky bfps this month. I'm on cycle day 5 and still spotting. I normally have a 2-3 day period. It's definitely the c/p causing this.


----------



## AngelofTroy

7dpo today and my breasts hurt!! :happy: Never thought I'd be happy about that! Not testing until Tuesday or Wednesday at least. It's probably just the B6 working and boosting progesterone but I'm still a bit hopeful.


----------



## ciz

TexasRider said:


> I know I am a little late but I want to sign up for Sept 23 test date. Hopefully this is my month. I will be using my CBFM for the 2nd time so hopefully I get my highs and peaks and then a BFP!!

Welcome hun lots of luck xx


----------



## maybe8

Morning guys,

I hope the weekend is good for you all.

1 day late, 12 dpo and bfn! Not very hopeful.


----------



## justmeinlove

Hi
Can I join in? 10 or 11 dpo, vivid dreams, shattered and moody. Last two probably just lack of sleep though ;-)


----------



## mommyxofxone

10dpo. Bfn. And still a whole lotta nothinf


----------



## maybe8

justmeinlove said:


> Hi
> Can I join in? 10 or 11 dpo, vivid dreams, shattered and moody. Last two probably just lack of sleep though ;-)

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## maybe8

mommyxofxone said:


> 10dpo. Bfn. And still a whole lotta nothinf

I feel your pain. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jGo_18

13dpo. Bfn. Sort of burning/cramps... Idk... Still like 4 days away from AF, but feeling like I'd be seeing something on these tests by now if there was gonna be something.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

maybe8 said:


> Morning guys,
> 
> I hope the weekend is good for you all.
> 
> 1 day late, 12 dpo and bfn! Not very hopeful.

FX for you. Hope this weekend is a good one


----------



## maybe8

HI guys....My dilemma is...took wally world cheapie this morning bfn, but in photo thought I saw something. 3 hours later there is a very light pink line...non of the prior days dried with a visible (though light) line. Thoughts?


----------



## todmommy4568

maybe - I got a ton of evaps with those last month! I wouldn't trust it one bit, my lines were pink too. :hugs: those tests are evil

AFM yesterday I dried up and my temp was going up so I thought for sure that I had just missed my surge. Then later this morning I noticed that the CM was back and my temp had dipped so I did a 3 hour hold and had an almost positive OPK :dance: I am going to start another hold in about an hour and see what happens, but I think this is it! For real this time :haha:


----------



## maybe8

todmommy4568 said:


> maybe - I got a ton of evaps with those last month! I wouldn't trust it one bit, my lines were pink too. :hugs: those tests are evil
> 
> AFM yesterday I dried up and my temp was going up so I thought for sure that I had just missed my surge. Then later this morning I noticed that the CM was back and my temp had dipped so I did a 3 hour hold and had an almost positive OPK :dance: I am going to start another hold in about an hour and see what happens, but I think this is it! For real this time :haha:

Thanks...I know it is probably an evap, but until the witch shows...it's making me happy. Damn evil evap lines!

You are having a crazy month. Good luck!


----------



## ciz

justmeinlove said:


> Hi
> Can I join in? 10 or 11 dpo, vivid dreams, shattered and moody. Last two probably just lack of sleep though ;-)

Welcome hun good luck. Would you like a test date? Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Boobs hurt now too. Af has to be on the way :(


----------



## todmommy4568

mommyxofxone said:


> Boobs hurt now too. Af has to be on the way :(

There is still time, not over until AF shows! :flower: Boobs hurting could be a possible pregnancy sign too, 10dpo is still early for a BFP. Hopefully she stays away :dust:

AFM I am calling this one positive, so excited!! :dance: Just in time as OH will be leaving town for the week on Monday.
 



Attached Files:







ry=401.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

todmommy4568 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> Boobs hurt now too. Af has to be on the way :(
> 
> There is still time, not over until AF shows! :flower: Boobs hurting could be a possible pregnancy sign too, 10dpo is still early for a BFP. Hopefully she stays away :dust:
> 
> AFM I am calling this one positive, so excited!! :dance: Just in time as OH will be leaving town for the week on Monday.Click to expand...

FX for you


----------



## maybe8

todmommy4568 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> Boobs hurt now too. Af has to be on the way :(
> 
> There is still time, not over until AF shows! :flower: Boobs hurting could be a possible pregnancy sign too, 10dpo is still early for a BFP. Hopefully she stays away :dust:
> 
> AFM I am calling this one positive, so excited!! :dance: Just in time as OH will be leaving town for the week on Monday.Click to expand...

Yay...go find the oh!


----------



## jtr2803

Hi ladies!

I'm a bit late but hoping I can still join? I'm due to o in next few days so could my test date be 13th September please? 

Good luck everyone :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:dust::dust: to all us girls xxx


----------



## maybe8

Welcome and good luck


----------



## ciz

jtr2803 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm a bit late but hoping I can still join? I'm due to o in next few days so could my test date be 13th September please?
> 
> Good luck everyone :happydance:

Welcome hun. Yes of course lots of luck!! Xx


----------



## maybe8

2 days late...witch got me!


----------



## Lunalotus

Can I jump on? 14 dpo would be 9/6 but I will probably test on 9/2 or 9/3. Very encouraged by a temp rise this morning. Maybe triphasic?? Fingers crossed!


----------



## ciz

maybe8 said:


> 2 days late...witch got me!

Ah sorry hun. Next cycle is the one =) xxx


----------



## ciz

Lunalotus said:


> Can I jump on? 14 dpo would be 9/6 but I will probably test on 9/2 or 9/3. Very encouraged by a temp rise this morning. Maybe triphasic?? Fingers crossed!

Welcome hun. I have no idea about temping but lots of women on here do =) lots of luck xx


----------



## Lunalotus

maybe8 said:


> 2 days late...witch got me!

Sorry. :hugs: I hope next month is your month!


----------



## maybe8

Thanks guys...going to go back to ntnp...odd things happened this month so thought maybe I was.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Spotting just started. Usually get three to two days before I get light spotting. I had it in some cm when checking just now. :( af should be right on time.


----------



## ciz

mommyxofxone said:


> Spotting just started. Usually get three to two days before I get light spotting. I had it in some cm when checking just now. :( af should be right on time.

Hope it's not af hun. Keep us updated xxx


----------



## justmeinlove

Expecting (kind of) af some time between tomorrow and Wednesday. Would test if noshow by Thursday.
Not sure what I want, bar better sleep ;-)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Me too justinlove. More spotting already. :(. Dh still wants me to test in the am. Not sure why


----------



## VanyasMama

Here I am 8 dpo. I am trying to wait two or three more days to start testing. I don't want to get discouraged by too many BFN. I believe that this is it and my little bean is growing, just waiting to announce themselves. AF I'd due in 6 days, but she is not coming this time.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Vanyas wish I could be that positive!


----------



## justmeinlove

Mommy, when is your af due?


----------



## Bb10

I'd like to join! I'm on cycle 1 ttc #2. I'll be testing Sep. 5. Fingers crossed but trying to not get my hopes up too much as it's only the first cycle.


----------



## justmeinlove

AF for me. Actually a bit confused as a day earlier than I expected. Been a weird cycle.

Now to work out whether I feel happy or sad about it...


----------



## Lunalotus

Sorry to those who got their AF. September is tomorrow, baby dust to everyone! 

I woke up this morning with a big dip at 8 dpo. Hoping its a good sign, but I've been charting enough to know it could go either way. 
I did want toask those who have been pregnant before, or just know, if it would make sense to get a surge of progesterone at 6 dpo and then implant on 8 dpo with much fewer symptoms? At 6 dpo I felt like I do around ovulation (gassy with side pain) but with body aches and completely exhausted. The past two days I felt pretty normal. Just light cramping and moderately sore bbs. I know I'm symptom spotting- so hard not to, but any thoughts would be welcome.


----------



## jGo_18

15dpo here. My temp is bouncing so much... AF is due in the next day or two, I'm fairly certain I'll be seeing that witch. :/ trying not to test again until Wednesday.


----------



## ciz

Welcome to new ladies and sorry for the ladies who af decided to show. Having a bit crazy day atm so when I get a little time I'll update tester list xxxx


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck everyone! I think I just got my positive today. I took enough meds to try and make it happen haha. I go on Thursday for betas to know for sure.


----------



## Michellebelle

Lunalotus said:


> Sorry to those who got their AF. September is tomorrow, baby dust to everyone!
> 
> I woke up this morning with a big dip at 8 dpo. Hoping its a good sign, but I've been charting enough to know it could go either way.
> I did want toask those who have been pregnant before, or just know, if it would make sense to get a surge of progesterone at 6 dpo and then implant on 8 dpo with much fewer symptoms? At 6 dpo I felt like I do around ovulation (gassy with side pain) but with body aches and completely exhausted. The past two days I felt pretty normal. Just light cramping and moderately sore bbs. I know I'm symptom spotting- so hard not to, but any thoughts would be welcome.

Yes, that is definitely possible! The last few days I have felt fine, but before that I felt exhausted. :hugs: Good luck!


----------



## Lunalotus

Michellebelle said:


> Good luck everyone! I think I just got my positive today. I took enough meds to try and make it happen haha. I go on Thursday for betas to know for sure.

Congrats!! Keep us updated! :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Justinlove af is due Wednesday. 

Jgo so glad no witch yet! You are having whacko temps like me this cycle

Sorry baby love :(

Afm 12dpo. Bfn this am. No more spotting. Weird temp again. Rough night. Woke at four cause dd said she had to pee. Dh took her and I temped (an hour earlier than normal) but I had two hours solid sleep. Temp was 98.0. Woke at five- normal temp time. Took it just for the hell of it. 97.7. I kept that one cause it's my normal temp time. Trying not to be all down about the bfn cause I know these ics are 25iui and not as sensitive.


----------



## TTDuck

GL Michellebelle! Fingers crossed for you! 

Meanwhile I'm still waiting to ovulate! Gotta love long cycles!


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls 7/8 dpo will be test 12/13 dpo xx


----------



## AngelOb

Happy Monday ladies. Cd12 over here so still waiting to o. Did my first opk ever yesterday and not that dark so we'll see if they get darker today :)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Michellebelle said:


> Good luck everyone! I think I just got my positive today. I took enough meds to try and make it happen haha. I go on Thursday for betas to know for sure.

Congratulations! FX for you and can't wait to hear the update :happydance:


----------



## psychochick

It's the start of the most anxious week of the cycle! 7DPO today. Had a really weird night last night; woke up short of breath and heart racing; then couldn't sleep because I was super hungry, and my tongue was tingling. Had to get a midnight snack. Similar things have happened the last few cycles right around this time as well so I think it's just the progesterone messing with me. I did feel sharp pinches on left side and some momentary flutterings this morning that was unusual. I'm diligently marking these down for retrospective but I am not gonna read too much into them.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hot flashes and dizziness today. Keeping my Fx'd. More cramping too.


----------



## anamchara

I'm 4 dpo on my first cycle TTC #4. I'm hoping to start testing September 7th at 11 dpo (that was my first faint positive with #3) if I don't break down and start earlier, which I'm sure I will. I'm not symptom spotting yet but, for some reason, I really want to drive myself crazy doing it and getting my hopes up. I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## todmommy4568

Sorry to the ladies that got a visit from AF :hugs: 

I got a positive OPK Saturday night and a solid smiley on cb digi Sunday morning. Had some pretty intense cramps last night and my temp nose dived again this morning, so hoping that they start rising tomorrow but as of now I am cautiously thinking I am finally in the TWW :haha:


----------



## ciz

Bb10 said:


> I'd like to join! I'm on cycle 1 ttc #2. I'll be testing Sep. 5. Fingers crossed but trying to not get my hopes up too much as it's only the first cycle.

welcome hun good luck xx



Michellebelle said:


> Good luck everyone! I think I just got my positive today. I took enough meds to try and make it happen haha. I go on Thursday for betas to know for sure.

congrats lovely. keep us updated x



TTDuck said:


> GL Michellebelle! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Meanwhile I'm still waiting to ovulate! Gotta love long cycles!

same hun... my cycles average between 35 to 40 days long wait. x



anamchara said:


> I'm 4 dpo on my first cycle TTC #4. I'm hoping to start testing September 7th at 11 dpo (that was my first faint positive with #3) if I don't break down and start earlier, which I'm sure I will. I'm not symptom spotting yet but, for some reason, I really want to drive myself crazy doing it and getting my hopes up. I'm a glutton for punishment.


welcome hun good luck xxx


----------



## Dustybinquinn

Hi guys, new here! I've been ttc since jan and came off bc November! Been lucky and been very regular 29 day cycle until now! Currently on day 32 and no af or bfp! Tested with ic and fr still bfn anyone ever had this and still been pregnant?


----------



## ciz

caz & bob said:


> hiya girls 7/8 dpo will be test 12/13 dpo xx

eeee getting close now =) xx



AngelOb said:


> Happy Monday ladies. Cd12 over here so still waiting to o. Did my first opk ever yesterday and not that dark so we'll see if they get darker today :)

when you start seeing them get darker hun test twice a day to make sure you catch the surge =) xx



psychochick said:


> It's the start of the most anxious week of the cycle! 7DPO today. Had a really weird night last night; woke up short of breath and heart racing; then couldn't sleep because I was super hungry, and my tongue was tingling. Had to get a midnight snack. Similar things have happened the last few cycles right around this time as well so I think it's just the progesterone messing with me. I did feel sharp pinches on left side and some momentary flutterings this morning that was unusual. I'm diligently marking these down for retrospective but I am not gonna read too much into them.

I have vivid dreams sometime wake up because I couldn't breathe when I was pregnant or pregnant cycle. really hope this means it for you too =) xx



mommyxofxone said:


> Hot flashes and dizziness today. Keeping my Fx'd. More cramping too.

ooooo good luck hun everything crossed =) xx



todmommy4568 said:


> Sorry to the ladies that got a visit from AF :hugs:
> 
> I got a positive OPK Saturday night and a solid smiley on cb digi Sunday morning. Had some pretty intense cramps last night and my temp nose dived again this morning, so hoping that they start rising tomorrow but as of now I am cautiously thinking I am finally in the TWW :haha:

whoooop, everything crossed for you hun. xx


----------



## TTDuck

ciz when do you usually ovulate? My cycle is about 35 days and ovulate around cd21.


----------



## ciz

Dustybinquinn said:


> Hi guys, new here! I've been ttc since jan and came off bc November! Been lucky and been very regular 29 day cycle until now! Currently on day 32 and no af or bfp! Tested with ic and fr still bfn anyone ever had this and still been pregnant?

hey lovely, welcome. 

well unfortunately for me I don't have regular cycles mine range from 35 to 40 days, but I've had 4 losses this year so its made my cycles go abit more crazy. 

do you feel different to your usual self before af? any stress lately. could be a number things delaying your af or bfp. late ovulation is possibility. I think give it 5 to 7 days after what your expected af day and if nothing still shown maybe see doc for bloods. sending lots of luck to you hun that youll get a bfp soon xx


----------



## ciz

TTDuck said:


> ciz when do you usually ovulate? My cycle is about 35 days and ovulate around cd21.

same hun think if I remember right its like between cd 21-23. I'm lucky I get ewcm like textbook so as soon as I see it I get the opks out xx


----------



## Dustybinquinn

ciz said:


> hey lovely, welcome.
> 
> well unfortunately for me I don't have regular cycles mine range from 35 to 40 days, but I've had 4 losses this year so its made my cycles go abit more crazy.
> 
> do you feel different to your usual self before af? any stress lately. could be a number things delaying your af or bfp. late ovulation is possibility. I think give it 5 to 7 days after what your expected af day and if nothing still shown maybe see doc for bloods. sending lots of luck to you hun that youll get a bfp soon xx

thanks for reply!! Not been particularly stressed out, had some holidays from work so if anything more chilled haha didn't use opk this month either just bd every second day from cd7 to 21!! Just a waiting game now I suppose! Hoping it could still be my bfp month but each negative I lose hope! Good luck to you xx


----------



## campn

Ciz,

So sorry about your losses hun xx my cycles are as long as yours, the last one was 38 days! That was disheartening. Hoping this is your month <3

I saw we both are testing on the 27th, but I'm really crossing my fingers for BFP way before that for you and I!


----------



## ja14

Just letting you all know I tested early... BFP!! I can't even believe it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## todmommy4568

ja14 said:


> Just letting you all know I tested early... BFP!! I can't even believe it.

Congrats!!! Definitely no squinting needed for that line!!! H&H 9 months!:flower:


----------



## ja14

I was really just POAS so I'd stop thinking about it.. I did not expect to see :bp:. I've taken two more test since then, including digital, so it's def a positive!!

My fingers are crossed for all of you!!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats ja!


----------



## AngelOb

Congrats ja!


----------



## psychochick

Congrats Ja, very good start to september testing!


----------



## sunflower82

Congrats ja


----------



## MissCassie

I think i am out ladies..
I'm currently 6dp5dt and I don't have a hint of a squinter..like nothing tests are completely white.. my official beta test is the 7th September.. and I'm very very doubtful :cry:

Wishing all of you tones of sticky baby dust.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## littlemiss84

Lovely line ja14, congrats:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

congrats ja lovely line there u have morning girls hope u all have a nice day back pain for me today xx


----------



## Lunalotus

Congrats Ja! I don't want to jinx myself but something feels different this month. I'm 9 dpo, yesterday I had a big temp dip and it's back up this morning! Also yesterday I these weird low back cramps that I have never had ever when I wasn't bleeding. Fingers crossed! I think I might test a day early tomorrow as long as my temp is still high. 

MissCassie- hold on. It's not over until the witch shows her face. Fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## lutz720

Congrats ja..am 5dpo and not keeping my hopes up.i do not have any symptoms.nothing unusual. No sore boobs..nothing.i never get sore boobs during my tww! Never! But the only hint o had when I was pregnant was extremely sorr boobs. So me not having sorr boobs makes Mr feel am already out! Baby dust to everyone


----------



## jGo_18

Congrats ja!

Hang in there ladies still waiting to test. It's still early for ya'll!

Afm: at this point I'm not even sure I ovulated anymore... I just want to move on, whatever the fate. I hate being at this stage (16dpo I think)... Just want to know one way or another.


----------



## lvksa

https://31.media.tumblr.com/4c9fbe8dd2e57f308f87c3e1932f5c05/tumblr_mwcyu3pXlj1rs4258o1_500.gif

Hi ladies. I'd like to join you :). I plan to test this Saturday the 5th. I have irregular cycles, so I'm not really sure when AF is due, but one of the apps that I use suggests the 5th.


----------



## Smille24

Moving over here from the Aug thread. I'm on cd 40 now and I think I'm16dpo based on cramps and fertile cm. We went away on vacation around the time I was supposed to O and I gave up on temping and opks. I thought maybe we'd have better success winging it than forcing it. Anyways af is due today and I took a test Sat and bfn. I had terrible cramps when we got back from vacation so I could've o'd then :shrug:. I hate the unknown.


----------



## gina236

Hi guys! I am actually not trying this month but want to keep up to date with all you ladies! I will be starting to try again in october but don't want to lose track of you! :) sticky baby dust to all of you!!! Now to go back and read the rest of the posts ;)


----------



## gina236

Dustybinquinn said:


> Hi guys, new here! I've been ttc since jan and came off bc November! Been lucky and been very regular 29 day cycle until now! Currently on day 32 and no af or bfp! Tested with ic and fr still bfn anyone ever had this and still been pregnant?

Some women don't get a bfp until a week late! And some never get one at all. It is possible to be pregnant and just not have the hormone in your urine. A blood test would show it though. That's what I had to keep telling myself last month to not get too discouraged. Finally got my bfp at 19 dpo, 4 days late. Unfortunately I started bleeding 3 hours later :cry: it also depends on the tests your taking. Obviously the frer will show it sooner. FX for you! If you arent particularly stressed there is a good chance! :)


----------



## gina236

ja14 said:


> Just letting you all know I tested early... BFP!! I can't even believe it.

Congrats!!!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

ja14 said:


> Just letting you all know I tested early... BFP!! I can't even believe it.

Huge congrats!!! Hoping this is a good sign for all of us. H&H 9 months <3


----------



## JLM73

Sorry didn't want to retype my recap copy pasting my update since my Aug testing rolled over into Sept :blush:

<<Count me in ladies...Looking like another cp. Checked cm/cerv.pos. this morning, and it feels a bit more open, and there was a dark(almost black) streak of blood mixed in the creamy cm
I surely didn't BD lol so I can't blame it on that..
Praying it may be that rumored unicorn of a 12 day implant bleed, since the blood was obviously old and from last night
I know late implants are no bueno, especially since I am only 1 day late AF as of today. Temp made a pitiful attempt to raise a notch, which didn't bother me as I hovered at 97.7 with DS for a week, but I'm so close to coverline now, and open cervix, etc def looking like last month's cp, except my chart was awesome last cycle.
FMU test today 13dpo not any stronger than lines last couple days, still very faint.
I am stubborn tho, so I decided to call in some last minute reinforcements
Yes....Progesterone Cream.
Cost me $25 bucks for a 2oz bottle at Chuck's Whole Foods Mkt, but it at least has a measured dose pump that gives 20mg Progesterone USP.
It's the only one that listed true Progesterone as an ingredient.
I put it on the minute I got in the car. Gonna do a 2nd dose later as you can use it 1-2 times a day. It does have Eve Prim Rose Oil but I will get with my doc if this works to get reg prog.
Really hope the last minute cavalry is the Hail Mary play for me!
Pics Below.


----------



## mommyxofxone

More cramps and red streaks. Pretty sure I'm out :cry: tomorrow should be cycle day 1. Again. :(


----------



## campn

ja14 said:


> Just letting you all know I tested early... BFP!! I can't even believe it.

Wonderful! Congrats! Maybe testing early isn't always so bad!

Sorry to the ladies that got AF! but that's a start of a brand new hopeful cycle right!? 

My period just ended, now I have to wait two weeks to ovulate. UGH.


----------



## campn

blablamana said:


> Congrats ja!
> 
> Hug for you MissCassie, but it's still early days :)
> 
> Pff, sorry I've been away for a while, had a hard time dealing with all of it so I stepped off the bandwagon for the past 2 weeks. Sorry ladies. Haven't got much to tell you. :)

Welcome back! Sorry it's been hard for you, good thing you took a little break so you're all refreshed again!


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls sending loads of :dust: :dust: to us all xxx


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> Ciz,
> 
> So sorry about your losses hun xx my cycles are as long as yours, the last one was 38 days! That was disheartening. Hoping this is your month <3
> 
> I saw we both are testing on the 27th, but I'm really crossing my fingers for BFP way before that for you and I!

Thank you hun, yeah its really not been a easy year. each loss has killed the joy and fun out of all this but just got to keep spirits up and keep going 

we'll get there hun something is telling me this month is going to be a good month =) xxx



ja14 said:


> Just letting you all know I tested early... BFP!! I can't even believe it.

well well 1st sept and we got :bfp: FANTASTIC BIG CONGRATS LADY!!! =D



lvksa said:


> https://31.media.tumblr.com/4c9fbe8dd2e57f308f87c3e1932f5c05/tumblr_mwcyu3pXlj1rs4258o1_500.gif
> 
> Hi ladies. I'd like to join you :). I plan to test this Saturday the 5th. I have irregular cycles, so I'm not really sure when AF is due, but one of the apps that I use suggests the 5th.

Welcome hun, lots of luck to you =) xx



Smille24 said:


> Moving over here from the Aug thread. I'm on cd 40 now and I think I'm16dpo based on cramps and fertile cm. We went away on vacation around the time I was supposed to O and I gave up on temping and opks. I thought maybe we'd have better success winging it than forcing it. Anyways af is due today and I took a test Sat and bfn. I had terrible cramps when we got back from vacation so I could've o'd then :shrug:. I hate the unknown.

Welcome hun. I hope you a get an answer soon lovely sending lots of luck xx


----------



## JLM73

Mommyx I'm sorry :(
Your chart still looks great...hoping it is breakthru bleeding and will pass:hugs:


----------



## ciz

JLM73 said:


> Sorry didn't want to retype my recap copy pasting my update since my Aug testing rolled over into Sept :blush:
> 
> <<Count me in ladies...Looking like another cp. Checked cm/cerv.pos. this morning, and it feels a bit more open, and there was a dark(almost black) streak of blood mixed in the creamy cm
> I surely didn't BD lol so I can't blame it on that..
> Praying it may be that rumored unicorn of a 12 day implant bleed, since the blood was obviously old and from last night
> I know late implants are no bueno, especially since I am only 1 day late AF as of today. Temp made a pitiful attempt to raise a notch, which didn't bother me as I hovered at 97.7 with DS for a week, but I'm so close to coverline now, and open cervix, etc def looking like last month's cp, except my chart was awesome last cycle.
> FMU test today 13dpo not any stronger than lines last couple days, still very faint.
> I am stubborn tho, so I decided to call in some last minute reinforcements
> Yes....Progesterone Cream.
> Cost me $25 bucks for a 2oz bottle at Chuck's Whole Foods Mkt, but it at least has a measured dose pump that gives 20mg Progesterone USP.
> It's the only one that listed true Progesterone as an ingredient.
> I put it on the minute I got in the car. Gonna do a 2nd dose later as you can use it 1-2 times a day. It does have Eve Prim Rose Oil but I will get with my doc if this works to get reg prog.
> Really hope the last minute cavalry is the Hail Mary play for me!
> Pics Below.
> View attachment 893213
> 
> View attachment 893215

Welcome hun, would you like a test day? lot of luck its implant bleed =) xx



mommyxofxone said:


> More cramps and red streaks. Pretty sure I'm out :cry: tomorrow should be cycle day 1. Again. :(

aww lovely. I'm keeping everything crossed its not af xxx


----------



## ciz

***Ladies please let me know if I haven't put a update by your name or if I've missed your name, thank you xxx


----------



## jGo_18

no af so far... no sign of her either (due tmrw I think). no sign of a bfp either tho.
I called and made a doc appointment today to see if a doc can tell me why my clockwork 29-30 day cycles have turned to 42 days last cycle and now currently on 34 days this cycle... I want my predictable cycles back at least :( they can't get me in until 4 weeks from today, which is irritating as by then i'll likely be in the midst of another cycle and don't want to bother trying if there is something wrong. 

anyway... trying to hold out a tiny bit of hope that I'm just going to be one of those ladies who doesn't see a positive until a late dpo... there have been a couple I know who didn't get it until like 20dpo, maybe there is a little miracle that i'll join that group and my doc appointment can be for something much better.


----------



## jGo_18

mommyxofxone said:


> More cramps and red streaks. Pretty sure I'm out :cry: tomorrow should be cycle day 1. Again. :(

your chart looks fab!! I hope the bit of blood is just break through bleeding and you're about to find yourself with a beautiful bfp!


----------



## jGo_18

JLM - everything crossed for you babe! hope it's just a little left over implantation bleed and a darker BFP coming soon!!


----------



## JLM73

*ciz* I have been testing the last few days with EXTREMELY faint lines, not any darker.. If you can put me down as waiting to confirm I guess, thx :shrug:
*mommyx* Your chart still looks great! Really hoping it was just a bit of breakthru bleed that will pass :dust:
*Ja*CONGRATS on your surprise sneak attack BFP lol!:dance:
*Jgo*I'm glad you are still:af: I feel your pain on the appt. I was hoping to get labs today, and they resched me for tomoro because my stupid ph alarm was set for 3 instead of 230...:growlmad: You are still looking good- spraying the WitchAway for ALL of us, and sending you some back up:gun: lol

AFM I was so thinking I would push the doc to add a beta to my reg labs today, and missed tha appt by 15 mins...so they made me resched for tomoro afternoon.
I REALLY hope this natural progesterone can keep things going forward
Was so set on a beta today that I didn't even bother posting my fmu pics.
Here they are- still no better:(
*Walmart 88 cent*


*Frer best angle*


----------



## ciz

Oh my days what the actual frig?!? My cycles average 35-40 days so I don't ov till at least CD21 but now I seem to find myself with a very open cervix at cd10. 

I've been having cloudy/thick ish ewcm since period stopped but never thought anything of it. 

But now having just felt that, I can recall having twinges left side ovary past couple days but again at the the time I never thought anything of it. Tomorrow I'll buy so opks to see if how dark a line they are giving off. 

I only felt my cervix because after going to the loo my cm was watery ewcm but me and the oh did the bd today today so couldn't tell 100% but it really seemed to have the thicker cm feel than Sperm and it was clear....


----------



## Carlsberg

Hi all, please can I join you-hoping for baby #3 (and final) and will be testing 24th sept all going to plan!

Thanks


----------



## ciz

Carlsberg said:


> Hi all, please can I join you-hoping for baby #3 (and final) and will be testing 24th sept all going to plan!
> 
> Thanks

Welcome hun lots of luck xxx


----------



## JLM73

*ciz* Pls add me for whatever the earliest 9-2 as that is when I will test next...not sure how this thing is gonna turn out but FX

BTW sounds like your BD is right on time if you are having an ealy O!
:dust: to you!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Good luck to the ladies waiting! Everything crossed for all of you. 
JLM I see the line on the FRER, hoping it's a sticky bean.
I'm just waiting the next few days for my fertile window. Is it Sunday yet lol.


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> *ciz* I have been testing the last few days with EXTREMELY faint lines, not any darker.. If you can put me down as waiting to confirm I guess, thx :shrug:
> *mommyx* Your chart still looks great! Really hoping it was just a bit of breakthru bleed that will pass :dust:
> *Ja*CONGRATS on your surprise sneak attack BFP lol!:dance:
> *Jgo*I'm glad you are still:af: I feel your pain on the appt. I was hoping to get labs today, and they resched me for tomoro because my stupid ph alarm was set for 3 instead of 230...:growlmad: You are still looking good- spraying the WitchAway for ALL of us, and sending you some back up:gun: lol
> 
> AFM I was so thinking I would push the doc to add a beta to my reg labs today, and missed tha appt by 15 mins...so they made me resched for tomoro afternoon.
> I REALLY hope this natural progesterone can keep things going forward
> Was so set on a beta today that I didn't even bother posting my fmu pics.
> Here they are- still no better:(
> *Walmart 88 cent*
> View attachment 893283
> 
> View attachment 893285
> 
> *Frer best angle*
> View attachment 893287
> 
> View attachment 893291

I definately see a line! :dance:


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> no af so far... no sign of her either (due tmrw I think). no sign of a bfp either tho.
> I called and made a doc appointment today to see if a doc can tell me why my clockwork 29-30 day cycles have turned to 42 days last cycle and now currently on 34 days this cycle... I want my predictable cycles back at least :( they can't get me in until 4 weeks from today, which is irritating as by then i'll likely be in the midst of another cycle and don't want to bother trying if there is something wrong.
> 
> anyway... trying to hold out a tiny bit of hope that I'm just going to be one of those ladies who doesn't see a positive until a late dpo... there have been a couple I know who didn't get it until like 20dpo, maybe there is a little miracle that i'll join that group and my doc appointment can be for something much better.

I have a dr appt next week and Im asking her the same. My cycles were 32 days, now are 40.


----------



## Smille24

Im going to test again tomorrow, but idk what's going on.


----------



## jGo_18

Smille24 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> no af so far... no sign of her either (due tmrw I think). no sign of a bfp either tho.
> I called and made a doc appointment today to see if a doc can tell me why my clockwork 29-30 day cycles have turned to 42 days last cycle and now currently on 34 days this cycle... I want my predictable cycles back at least :( they can't get me in until 4 weeks from today, which is irritating as by then i'll likely be in the midst of another cycle and don't want to bother trying if there is something wrong.
> 
> anyway... trying to hold out a tiny bit of hope that I'm just going to be one of those ladies who doesn't see a positive until a late dpo... there have been a couple I know who didn't get it until like 20dpo, maybe there is a little miracle that i'll join that group and my doc appointment can be for something much better.
> 
> I have a dr appt next week and Im asking her the same. My cycles were 32 days, now are 40.Click to expand...

Gah! Sorry to hear we are having similar issues! Please update after your appointment. I'm curious to hear as I have soooo long before my own!


----------



## maybe8

Smille24 said:


> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> *ciz* I have been testing the last few days with EXTREMELY faint lines, not any darker.. If you can put me down as waiting to confirm I guess, thx :shrug:
> *mommyx* Your chart still looks great! Really hoping it was just a bit of breakthru bleed that will pass :dust:
> *Ja*CONGRATS on your surprise sneak attack BFP lol!:dance:
> *Jgo*I'm glad you are still:af: I feel your pain on the appt. I was hoping to get labs today, and they resched me for tomoro because my stupid ph alarm was set for 3 instead of 230...:growlmad: You are still looking good- spraying the WitchAway for ALL of us, and sending you some back up:gun: lol
> 
> AFM I was so thinking I would push the doc to add a beta to my reg labs today, and missed tha appt by 15 mins...so they made me resched for tomoro afternoon.
> I REALLY hope this natural progesterone can keep things going forward
> Was so set on a beta today that I didn't even bother posting my fmu pics.
> Here they are- still no better:(
> *Walmart 88 cent*
> View attachment 893283
> 
> View attachment 893285
> 
> *Frer best angle*
> View attachment 893287
> 
> View attachment 893291
> 
> 
> I definately see a line! :dance:Click to expand...


I see the lines, but not to be the negative one in the group (and I truly hope am wrong), I think you are looking at evaps. Wally world is bad for evap lines and frer are bad when you open them up. I hope that the lines get darker and I can feel like an idiot.


----------



## TTDuck

Congrats ja! Looks great!


----------



## maybe8

Welcome to all the new ladies, and good luck to everyone regardless of where in your cycle you are.


----------



## JLM73

1043 PM here ...my DS finally crashed...I am eager to test in the morning, but not wanting to set another faint or worse, non existent 2nd line :(
Never had any more than the spotting in cm, so AF is 2days late, but I am well aware it could just be the progesterone cream I started today.
Was achey a few hours ago and dreading every bathroom break, but so far so good.
i pray todays bleeding was just from a late implant yesterday(12dpo) since the blood was very dark, and also pray my temp rises and I get more than barely there hints of pink in the a.m.
Think I am going to bed in the hour, so morning will get here quicker!
So antsy...
:dust: to us all!


----------



## jGo_18

Good luck JLM!! I'm looking forward to seeing a nice dark bfp from you in the morning!

Afm: had this sensation like I had nipple clamps on my nips all day :haha: sure awkward feeling. Alternates between that and sort of burning. Checked cm just before I climbed in to bed here and fetched the stretchiest glob of very clear cm... Wtf. I've been abnormally dry since my predicted O... Which is not my norm at all... So that's been odd as it is and now what could be ewcm? I read that's not uncommon just before AF tho... It is for me, but not in general. Assuming tmrw I will start feeling AF creeping in.


----------



## JLM73

Hmmm Jgo... So you are familiar with what nip clamps feel like eh?:rofl:
Just kidding - that's actually a really good sign! So is the cm
Hoping we BOTH see some dark lines in the a.m. besides control lines :haha:
Here's my new "I must overthink this" theory about my chart:
Oh no...sorry the :witch: is creeping around again Gig

Looking at my chart I have never ever had one like this, but I am thinking it looks like I O'd, then the corpus luteum started my temps up for a week, peaked, and since it is losing strength closer to AF time, it's not prod as much prog, which is causing the temps to slope down again.
I am a science mind, so I always try to find the reason for things lol.
I am hoping that little dip yesterday was a very late implant at 12dpo, and the small recovery was today, and hopefully with the progest i am now taking, it will stave off AF (due yesterday) and give any bean in there a chance to dig deep!
:blush: Wishful thinking I know, as it doesn't explain the super faint faint 2nd lines since 10 dpo if I didn't implant until 12dpo...bleh who knows I just need to go to bed and wake up and test lol:sleep:


----------



## VanyasMama

Holy big boobs Batman. When I took my bra off tonight I practically popped out and they feel achy and heavy. I can't wait to test tomorrow. I know it's still early but it is hopeful to have some action happening. Waiting for that BFP is so hard. Don't we ALL know it!


----------



## MissCassie

well ladies i am currently 7dpt5dt and i tested this afternoon after a 1.5hr hold
Super squinter


----------



## Lunalotus

It's 10 DPO and I tested a day early and got a bfn. My temps jumped up even higher, though and my chart looks good, I think. So either I am pregnant or my LP got lengthened by the Vitex and b6 I am taking daily. :)


----------



## Lunalotus

MissCassie said:


> well ladies i am currently 7dpt5dt and i tested this afternoon after a 1.5hr hold
> View attachment 893351
> Super squinter

I see it, misscassie! Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## MissCassie

Lunalotus said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> well ladies i am currently 7dpt5dt and i tested this afternoon after a 1.5hr hold
> View attachment 893351
> Super squinter
> 
> I see it, misscassie! Congrats!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! It's still early days but I'm very excited.


----------



## Smille24

MissCassie said:


> well ladies i am currently 7dpt5dt and i tested this afternoon after a 1.5hr hold
> View attachment 893351
> Super squinter

I see it without zooming. Congrats!


----------



## maybe8

MissCassie said:


> well ladies i am currently 7dpt5dt and i tested this afternoon after a 1.5hr hold
> View attachment 893351
> Super squinter

Congratulations...that's not a squinted! What a difference a day makes. H&H nine months!


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you all so much! It really means a lot to have such awesome support. 

How are we all going?


----------



## gina236

MissCassie said:


> well ladies i am currently 7dpt5dt and i tested this afternoon after a 1.5hr hold
> View attachment 893351
> Super squinter

Don't even have to open the picture to see that line! Congrats!!


----------



## jGo_18

Congrats MissCassie!!!


----------



## jGo_18

Well it's test day, so I tested... Even tho I knew it was pointless. 17dpo and nothing to show for it... :nope: my temp seems to be on the rise again (not that it'll stay up, a this cycle has clearly shown) which has me quite concerned that I perhaps in fact did not ovulate. I haven't had any fertile signs since cd18... But I haven't sustained any higher temps either, and tho to my calculations AF is due today, I don't see any sign of her either. I'm so frustrated. These last two randomly long cycles are driving me mad.

Anyway, bfn:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Laubull

Not meant to be trying this cycle as had an ectopic (tube removed) in August but getting very positive ovulation symptoms, don't want to miss such a good opportunity..... Have to see if I can persuade DH tonight! If we DTD then I'll be testing around 15th September.

Fingers crossed for all of you  x


----------



## Smille24

Bfn this morning. I'm over this cycle already. Where is the :witch:?


----------



## caz & bob

MissCassie said:


> Thank you all so much! It really means a lot to have such awesome support.
> 
> How are we all going?

yayy congrats hun :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls congrats to all them with :bfp: :happydance: fx for all them with :bfn: your not out till :af: shows fx she dosent as for me will test over the weekend xx


----------



## Smille24

I've never had an lp longer than 16 days, so I'm wondering if I did O 9 days ago when I had more cramping. So unless af shows, I'm not testing again until the 8th.


----------



## caz & bob

probuly smile xx


----------



## jGo_18

Smille24 said:


> Bfn this morning. I'm over this cycle already. Where is the :witch:?

I'm woth ya on that! I'm wondering if I even Od at all!


----------



## TTDuck

Nice line misscassie!


----------



## ciz

MissCassie said:


> well ladies i am currently 7dpt5dt and i tested this afternoon after a 1.5hr hold
> View attachment 893351
> Super squinter

congrats lovely. definitely no squinting needed. shall update bfp by your name now. xx



VanyasMama said:


> Holy big boobs Batman. When I took my bra off tonight I practically popped out and they feel achy and heavy. I can't wait to test tomorrow. I know it's still early but it is hopeful to have some action happening. Waiting for that BFP is so hard. Don't we ALL know it!

lol this made me giggle, good sign though ;) xx



Lunalotus said:


> It's 10 DPO and I tested a day early and got a bfn. My temps jumped up even higher, though and my chart looks good, I think. So either I am pregnant or my LP got lengthened by the Vitex and b6 I am taking daily. :)

still time lovely xxx



jGo_18 said:


> Well it's test day, so I tested... Even tho I knew it was pointless. 17dpo and nothing to show for it... :nope: my temp seems to be on the rise again (not that it'll stay up, a this cycle has clearly shown) which has me quite concerned that I perhaps in fact did not ovulate. I haven't had any fertile signs since cd18... But I haven't sustained any higher temps either, and tho to my calculations AF is due today, I don't see any sign of her either. I'm so frustrated. These last two randomly long cycles are driving me mad.
> 
> Anyway, bfn:

hmmm that is seriously frustrating =( really hope you get something soon xx



Laubull said:


> Not meant to be trying this cycle as had an ectopic (tube removed) in August but getting very positive ovulation symptoms, don't want to miss such a good opportunity..... Have to see if I can persuade DH tonight! If we DTD then I'll be testing around 15th September.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of you  x

welcome hun, oh gosh sorry to hear that. but if you are feeling ok to carry on then go with how you feel hun, lots of luck to you. surely dh wouldn't say no to a bit of fun time ;) xxx



Smille24 said:


> I've never had an lp longer than 16 days, so I'm wondering if I did O 9 days ago. So unless af shows, I'm not testing again until the 8th.

I think we need to start calling it 3WW like 2 weeks isn't bad enough =( fx you get an answer soon hun. would you like me to put you for the 8th? xxx


AFM : I did a opk and theres a line but barely so I don't think ive ov'd just yet. still getting a little ewcm but I'm pretty sure my body is messing with my head. needless to say i think we'll be approaching this month doing the every other day bding if possible. mission bfp this month hahaha xx


----------



## Smille24

ciz said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> well ladies i am currently 7dpt5dt and i tested this afternoon after a 1.5hr hold
> View attachment 893351
> Super squinter
> 
> congrats lovely. definitely no squinting needed. shall update bfp by your name now. xx
> 
> 
> 
> VanyasMama said:
> 
> 
> Holy big boobs Batman. When I took my bra off tonight I practically popped out and they feel achy and heavy. I can't wait to test tomorrow. I know it's still early but it is hopeful to have some action happening. Waiting for that BFP is so hard. Don't we ALL know it!Click to expand...
> 
> lol this made me giggle, good sign though ;) xx
> 
> 
> 
> Lunalotus said:
> 
> 
> It's 10 DPO and I tested a day early and got a bfn. My temps jumped up even higher, though and my chart looks good, I think. So either I am pregnant or my LP got lengthened by the Vitex and b6 I am taking daily. :)Click to expand...
> 
> still time lovely xxx
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Well it's test day, so I tested... Even tho I knew it was pointless. 17dpo and nothing to show for it... :nope: my temp seems to be on the rise again (not that it'll stay up, a this cycle has clearly shown) which has me quite concerned that I perhaps in fact did not ovulate. I haven't had any fertile signs since cd18... But I haven't sustained any higher temps either, and tho to my calculations AF is due today, I don't see any sign of her either. I'm so frustrated. These last two randomly long cycles are driving me mad.
> 
> Anyway, bfn:Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm that is seriously frustrating =( really hope you get something soon xx
> 
> 
> 
> Laubull said:
> 
> 
> Not meant to be trying this cycle as had an ectopic (tube removed) in August but getting very positive ovulation symptoms, don't want to miss such a good opportunity..... Have to see if I can persuade DH tonight! If we DTD then I'll be testing around 15th September.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of you  xClick to expand...
> 
> welcome hun, oh gosh sorry to hear that. but if you are feeling ok to carry on then go with how you feel hun, lots of luck to you. surely dh wouldn't say no to a bit of fun time ;) xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I've never had an lp longer than 16 days, so I'm wondering if I did O 9 days ago. So unless af shows, I'm not testing again until the 8th.Click to expand...
> 
> I think we need to start calling it 3WW like 2 weeks isn't bad enough =( fx you get an answer soon hun. would you like me to put you for the 8th? xxx
> 
> 
> AFM : I did a opk and theres a line but barely so I don't think ive ov'd just yet. still getting a little ewcm but I'm pretty sure my body is messing with my head. needless to say i think we'll be approaching this month doing the every other day bding if possible. mission bfp this month hahaha xxClick to expand...

Yes please. If my body failed me, Ill be ticked. We had a lot of sex on vacation :haha:. 

I usually have a week or so of fertile cm. I hope your line darkens soon.


----------



## beemeck

hi ladies! know some of you here from the august thread. I'm moving on over :cry:

I'm always the last to join with my late in the month testing days. this month should be a tentative poas addiction start date of sept 25. :thumbup:

good luck and FX to all. let's get some sept bfps!! :happydance:


----------



## JLM73

*MissCass*Whoop Whoop! I still remember greeting you right after your transfer on 2ww! YAY:dance: Tha's no squinter, that's a great line!!
*Luna*You have plenty of time to get your bfp, your chart is looking Awesome! Looks like 8dpo might have been your implant dip! FX!
*Jgo*I spy ...a temp increase :haha: Your chart looks better than mine lol. Still rooting for you Donor buddy!!:friends: Really not sure what is up with your super long cycle, but I still think you did O back there.
I don't know how to read your Ovacue, but the Vag line(purple) looks high and steady- is that good? 

AFM small amount of very dark brown, and some black blood when I wiped this a.m.
From overnight no doubt since nothing there last night.
AF 2 days late, BUT 2 days of light spotting now.
On a better note temp didn't fall below cover just yet, and cervix was medium texture ystrday and slightly open, but def feels firm and closed this a.m. (mine was firm most of 8 wks with DS). Still not feeling very confident on this.
I'm still using the max progest and switched to (vag) for better absorb (ready it online on fertility doc speaking on prog cream and ways for better absorb).
Test this a.m. with wally same faint haze of a line(5th day now), not darker not lighter. Def not an evap since it came up at 3-5 mins and test was still sopping wet.
Refuse to waste my last frer until I know see something encouraging:nope:
Gonna beg the doc today for a beta (reg doc not gyn so she may say no).
.....just stopped typing to go pee and dripped bright red in toilet...sigh
I have a feeling this is gonna be a repeat of last cycle...:growlmad:


----------



## Smille24

JLM- I hope you get answers soon. It seems like this cycle has been a nightmare for most of us.


----------



## JLM73

Thx Smille
Yea sure has...something must be in the air. It's like the more I do, the worse my cycle goes- sigh
My chart is a mess. I've never had one this bad tempwise.
I think I am gonna skip the beta since I wouldn't have the results in time to do anything, and I can't see my reg gyn UNLESS preg, and I really don't want to choose a diff one. I used to work with their group at the hospital in L&D and they are the best docs around-truly.
I think I will just keep using the progest a few more days.
If there is not a stronger line on my tests, or AF comes full out/lines go away. I will just let nature take it's course and save the progest for 3dpo on next cycle.
AT least I will have 1 measley frer for then too :(


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> *MissCass*Whoop Whoop! I still remember greeting you right after your transfer on 2ww! YAY:dance: Tha's no squinter, that's a great line!!
> *Luna*You have plenty of time to get your bfp, your chart is looking Awesome! Looks like 8dpo might have been your implant dip! FX!
> *Jgo*I spy ...a temp increase :haha: Your chart looks better than mine lol. Still rooting for you Donor buddy!!:friends: Really not sure what is up with your super long cycle, but I still think you did O back there.
> I don't know how to read your Ovacue, but the Vag line(purple) looks high and steady- is that good?
> 
> AFM small amount of very dark brown, and some black blood when I wiped this a.m.
> From overnight no doubt since nothing there last night.
> AF 2 days late, BUT 2 days of light spotting now.
> On a better note temp didn't fall below cover just yet, and cervix was medium texture ystrday and slightly open, but def feels firm and closed this a.m. (mine was firm most of 8 wks with DS). Still not feeling very confident on this.
> I'm still using the max progest and switched to (vag) for better absorb (ready it online on fertility doc speaking on prog cream and ways for better absorb).
> Test this a.m. with wally same faint haze of a line(5th day now), not darker not lighter. Def not an evap since it came up at 3-5 mins and test was still sopping wet.
> Refuse to waste my last frer until I know see something encouraging:nope:
> Gonna beg the doc today for a beta (reg doc not gyn so she may say no).
> .....just stopped typing to go pee and dripped bright red in toilet...sigh
> I have a feeling this is gonna be a repeat of last cycle...:growlmad:

my chart is a disaster... I did see a small temp rise this morning, but I'm barely staying above my made up coverline =( my ovacue readings to still look good, however there is apparently no way to tell from them if AF is coming. basically after O, they just want to see the readings stay up. So the only thing it really tells me is that it's likely I did ovulate sometime between CD16-18... tho my temps deny it. it's a toss up on which to believe. :dohh:
I hope to see some solid good news from you soon, my friend!! what a sh*tshow cycle for a few of us.


----------



## JLM73

Lol yes Jgo, I want a refund on the tickets for this sh*tshow. I'm positive I ordered tickets for Beautiful Chart, Beautiful BFP :rofl:
I'm so annoyed all I can do is laugh right now to not scream
Think instead of a beta I may ask my doc for a progesterone level check.
I'll have her make it open ended so I can take it after I stop this natural progest.
I have to look up what cd to get it drawn though since I am seeing a general doc today, and she won't really know. I think I read cd7 somewhere.


----------



## JLM73

Well I am just striking out all around lol
Just read they check progest about 7 days after O...
Tha's no good asd Natural Progest is supposed to be started 3dpo...:haha:


----------



## jGo_18

ugh I feel like my body is acting super weird... I've just had a massive dizzy spell, followed by a cramp that nearly knocked me over. I've been crampy all day, but not in an AF way, more like a pressure/fullness feeling. I wish there was just a drop in clinic that I could just go in and get bloods done.


----------



## JLM73

Oh me too Jgo!
On the drop in clinic I mean. Well wait actually there is one here Called *Any Lab Test Now*. They do EVERY lab test known to man from paternity, to well woman, to drug tests, to POISONING! seriously- No lab form required you just go in and pay cash, because they don't take Insur. Some tests are NOT cheap tho


----------



## jGo_18

I wonder if I called the doc back and just said "I think I'm pregnant", even tho I'm pretty darn sure I'm not, if they would squeeze me in sooner than the damn 22nd.


----------



## CarlyP

I had a few really sharp twinges today, I'm 9dpo is that too late for implantation?


----------



## JLM73

That trick has worked for many ladies hehe Go for it Jgo!
You could also add that you are taking herbal supps for fertility and some are not good for preg, so you really need to know!


----------



## jGo_18

CarlyP said:


> I had a few really sharp twinges today, I'm 9dpo is that too late for implantation?

not at all! anywhere between 6-12 is common.


----------



## CarlyP

jGo_18 said:


> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> I had a few really sharp twinges today, I'm 9dpo is that too late for implantation?
> 
> not at all! anywhere between 6-12 is common.Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## blablamana

-

:dohh:


----------



## maybe8

blablamana said:


> Well... I have a story.
> 
> I was sitting on the couch Monday evening, minding my own business, when SO decided to stand in front of the tv. So I pulled him down. He thought it would be funny to fall ON TOP OF ME, which was super hilarious as he is 30 kgs heavier than me (I'm skinny and tiny. XD) and I didn't see it coming.
> 
> LONG STORY SHORT: I was squashed and now I have either cracked ribs or bruised ribs but either way I can't move:haha:
> 
> Which is super handy because I'm close to O.
> 
> :dohh:

Ouch...sorry about that. I can relate though. Years ago I was tucking my son into bed (he was 2 now 17), I leaned down he leaned up...broke the cartilage in my nose! Wasn't funny then and still not funny. :)


----------



## claireanddaz

I'm fed up of waiting to ovulate already! The last of af has only just gone i seem to spot for days after it ends i hope thats not a problem, i googled it and it says it could be a hormone inbalance i hope not! Going to start bd'ing tonight every other day until ovultion.


----------



## JLM73

Carly that's perfect, it's the most common day for implant actually!
:dust:


----------



## JLM73

*Jgo* did it work?
*Blabla*Sooo not funny ahh I'm sorry he hurt you. Make him extra guilty and tell him he has to be gentle when BD...AND he has to do all the work lol

My update-
Just got home from the general doc, and my reg doc was not there (that's funny as I passed her ass on my way out...)
So I get the nurse practitioner, whom I have never seen, and she brings in a Doc who is usually at the office in the wealthy Neighborhood lol.
(Can you tell I don't live there?:haha:)
Sooo She asks how my b/p has been since I started a new med, and I said it's been good, but I am stressing this preggo limbo thing, and I go thru all the details. I also threw in I am concerned that my mom went started menopause at 43, and I am almost 42, so I'd really like a 21 day progesterone, and a blood hcg.
She proceeds to go back to my blood pressure#-o
It was 130/90 cmon lady it wasn't that crazy. I've worked mostly in the med field since I was 19, and I'm dang near 42!
I tell her I don't want anything else changed or added in case I am preg.
I explained to her that I am very much aware of fertility and how it is possible my hcg is too low for a urine test still, and wanted a hcg quantitative...which the Male Doc with her agreed even if it was "say 2 you can be pregnant and urine will not show it."
Hi Five to the rich people doc!:happydance:
She finally agrees to do a Urine HCG...:saywhat:

She says if the urine shows, we will do blood:trouble:
I H A T E when they don't listen...
I go do the pee test (after just drinking a bottle of water in the lobby) and hand over some barely yellow pee....after making it down the hall at a snail pace- following a HUGELY pregnant woman:roll:

She comes back and says we are going to go ahead and order a blood pregnancy test. I think yay she saw the faint line I have been seeing...
Then she says it's a qualitative. I say well I wanted a quantitative so I will know if it's zero or not as I won't know whether to stop the progest cream or not. She refuses and says the qualitative is good enough for a yes or no. :shock:
My concern is what is their cutoff to say it's "not preg"?? We all have seen places say anything under 5 is neg, which is BS if you start at zero.
That is all she was willing to do, so I trot down the hall to get blood done there in the office....annnnd guess who is drawing my blood?
HER again....the hugely pregnant waddler :roll:
I swear the fertility Gods have a sick sense of humor.
Hope some of her preggo dust fell off onto me...
Got a few days wait for results now...sigh.


----------



## jGo_18

I chickened out and didn't call. the truth is... I hate doctors... specifically for everything you just listed about your crazy visit. they do not listen and it makes me feel even more crazy than I already do!

I can't wait to hear what the results are for you - prego prego prego!!


----------



## Bb10

Well, looks like AF came a few days earlier than expected. I'm out for this month :(

Congrats to those that got their BFP!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Well cd 1 over here ladies af arrived right on time. On to cycle four :(. Jgo and jlm I totally thought I'd see a bfp from both of you by now!


----------



## thumpette

Joining ye in this group girls. Cd 12 today, temps been much more stable this month than they have been, hoping it's a sign of things balancing! Got my day 21 bloods done last month- too low to confirm ov (my fertility clinic want it to be 600, apparently 300 confirms ov and I was 298). Sub optimal they say. Hoping it's a one off and I'll ov this month and catch my rainbow. Getting day 3 and day 21 bloods this month too xxx


----------



## ciz

Bb10 said:


> Well, looks like AF came a few days earlier than expected. I'm out for this month :(
> 
> Congrats to those that got their BFP!

Aww hun I'm sorry af arrived. Lots of luck for your next cycle xxx



mommyxofxone said:


> Well cd 1 over here ladies af arrived right on time. On to cycle four :(. Jgo and jlm I totally thought I'd see a bfp from both of you by now!

Sorry lovely =( lots of luck for next cycle xxx 


thumpette said:


> Joining ye in this group girls. Cd 12 today, temps been much more stable this month than they have been, hoping it's a sign of things balancing! Got my day 21 bloods done last month- too low to confirm ov (my fertility clinic want it to be 600, apparently 300 confirms ov and I was 298). Sub optimal they say. Hoping it's a one off and I'll ov this month and catch my rainbow. Getting day 3 and day 21 bloods this month too xxx

Welcome hun. Do you have a test date in mind so I can put it up? Lots of luck xxx


----------



## Lunalotus

Hugs Bb10 and Mommy- hope next cycle is your cycle.


----------



## AngelOb

JLM that's terrible when they don't listen to you (it irritates me to no end). Hoping you get your answers soon though, limbo is never a fun place to be. That's where I was for a good month before we figured everything out.

afm I just got my first dark line on opk. I know it isn't positive yet but I'm only testing once a day at 5:15 when I get done with work. Not sure what to expect each month since this is the first time using them. I normally O around today though and cm has been watery so I know that's a good sign. Fingers crossed I O tomorrow so I can officially be in the tww.


----------



## jGo_18

mommyxofxone said:


> Well cd 1 over here ladies af arrived right on time. On to cycle four :(. Jgo and jlm I totally thought I'd see a bfp from both of you by now!

Dang it! I thought I'd be seeing your bfp too!! :( sorry love


----------



## JLM73

Sorry about :witch: *Bb* and *Mommyx* :( 
No idea what's up with the donor girls this month Mommyx, we thought we may be in as well lol
Welcome *Thumpette*- What's that in your pic on your avatar btw?


----------



## JLM73

AngelOb Thx. Hoping the hcg shows something other than zero just so they don't think :mmmhmmm...sure she saw faint lines:roll:"
I hate when they think you are an idiot even more than being ignored.
Congrats On your OPK being darker. As it gets close to matching you may wanna tests twice a day if poss. Just to be sure you don't miss the peak of surge.
As long as you bd all around there you are good, but sometimes testing once a day you see an "almost" set of lines, and another " almost" the next day then back to all negatives. The surge is actually between, and you are catching to rise, and fall in that example.
GL and :dust:


----------



## thumpette

19th &#127752;&#128525;


----------



## AngelofTroy

Cd1 :'(


----------



## ksquared726

Hi ladies - I'd like to join you. Tomorrow is CD 6 and this will be my first cycle back at TTC after my 1st pregnancy ended in a MMC and D&C on July 24. So we're still TTC #1. Just got the all clear from my doctor today that I'm healed. I typically had long cycles, so I guess I'll put my test date at Sept. 30 and hope that I ovulate earlier this time. Good luck to all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## thumpette

JLM73 said:


> Sorry about :witch: *Bb* and *Mommyx* :(
> No idea what's up with the donor girls this month Mommyx, we thought we may be in as well lol
> Welcome *Thumpette*- What's that in your pic on your avatar btw?

Thanks, the pic is a medal from running a mini marathon in June. I'd never run before having Max but I started about 6 weeks after he was born. I found it great for anxiety and for feeling close to him. After I got my race medal I got it engraved to say 'For Max'. Have a bit of an obsession with writing his name. X


----------



## ciz

thumpette said:


> 19th &#127752;&#128525;

Brill I'll add you tonight hun xx


AngelofTroy said:


> Cd1 :'(

Oh no sorry lovely. Lots of luck next cycle xxx



ksquared726 said:


> Hi ladies - I'd like to join you. Tomorrow is CD 6 and this will be my first cycle back at TTC after my 1st pregnancy ended in a MMC and D&C on July 24. So we're still TTC #1. Just got the all clear from my doctor today that I'm healed. I typically had long cycles, so I guess I'll put my test date at Sept. 30 and hope that I ovulate earlier this time. Good luck to all of you lovely ladies!


Welcome hun. Oh I'm sorry for you mmc =( hope your ok. Wishing lots of luck this cycle. I shall add your name tonight xxx


----------



## sopho

BFN today on a digi at 14dpo....no af tho !! I'm usually like clockwork...its just cruel..
Feeling fed up x


----------



## Lunalotus

So sorry, Angeloftroy.

I am worried I might be out. It's 11dpo,temp still pretty high though lower than yesterday but got another bfn. If that was an implantation dip on my chart on Monday, I figured I would have at least a failnt line by today if it was going to be positive. Trying not to give up hope because the witch isn't here yet, which is a good sign for lengthening my LP.


----------



## Lunalotus

Well I just went to the bathroom and I'm spotting. Looks like I am out as this is always how I know AF is coming. I was really feeling it this month, sucks.


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls hope your all well fx af dosent come and your bfp dose I will test tomorrow afternoon or Saturday morning xx


----------



## jGo_18

Sorry to those the witch got :(

Afm: another temp rise today at 18dpo. I must have my O day wrong... This is insane.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Sorry to those the witch got :(
> 
> Afm: another temp rise today at 18dpo. I must have my O day wrong... This is insane.

Im with you :-(. I'm on cd 42 and have no idea wtf is going on :shrug:. I just hope the :witch: doesnt come until after my pap smear next week.


----------



## AngelOb

Sorry Luna and AngelofTroy :(

My temp stayed about the same this morning so I don't think I O'd yesterday but I'm sure it's on the way so maybe tonight. The OH and I are going to a baseball game tonight so we'll see if we are able to make time afterward to bd. I'm sure it won't be a problem lol


----------



## todmommy4568

So sorry to all the ladies who got the dreaded visit from AF :flower:

Also good luck to everyone who is about to test :dust:

AFM I finally had a notable temp rise this morning. I took it about a half hour late and had an extra blanket on the bed so I'm not sure how accurate it is but I don't think those factors would cause a .5 degree shift :shrug: guess I will see tomorrow morning haha I am so ready to be obsessively testing :haha:


----------



## TTDuck

todmommy - hope that's it's (mostly) your temp shift! it's cooled down where I am so I've had another blanket but the windows open and temps have been extra low for a couple days. but I'm expecting O any day now.


----------



## VanyasMama

Still waiting for my + I may not see it for another week but I can't help testing every day.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi ladies, I'm around 7 or 8DPO I think. Anyone else around this? I'm going to test next Thursday the 10th. This is the first month we've managed to dtd during my fertile window, although I already have a feeling I'm not, during my last pregnancy I was already starting to feel sore boobs and a bit unwell at this stage but feel totally normal at the minute xx


----------



## JLM73

Morning ladies
Just popping on to b!$#*
I knew this would be an issue when my doc refused to do a quantitative hcg.
She assured me their qualitative was sensitive enough to say you are pregnant even with low hcg. I started a pretty good amt of progesterone 2 days ago, and it stopped the spotting I had...
Now I am finding out the quantitative test is SO sensitive it detects "as low as 25miu:growlmad::roll:
I know every woman here can see the problem with this answer...
WTH would they say "your test was negative" when the frickin test threshhold is the same as any damn test on a store shelf pretty much.
If I had enough hcg to make a frer6ds have an extremely faint pink line (below)
then it's obvious that is not 25miu which would make a much better line grrr
I want to scream - waiting on a call back now.
So I am still in bfp, progest take or stop limbo.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hi all!!! 
Congrats on the BFP, super exciting and I hope it's a good sign for ALL of us in September. Welcome to all the new testers, FX for everyone.

It's been such a hectic weekend/week, me and BF went to a Football Game on Saturday then a baseball game last night (I need a nap) and we have a hectic weekend planned. I will make sure we get some BD'ing in though since I'll be O'ing either Wednesday or Thursday of next week.


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> Morning ladies
> Just popping on to b!$#*
> I knew this would be an issue when my doc refused to do a quantitative hcg.
> She assured me their qualitative was sensitive enough to say you are pregnant even with low hcg. I started a pretty good amt of progesterone 2 days ago, and it stopped the spotting I had...
> Now I am finding out the quantitative test is SO sensitive it detects "as low as 25miu:growlmad::roll:
> I know every woman here can see the problem with this answer...
> WTH would they say "your test was negative" when the frickin test threshhold is the same as any damn test on a store shelf pretty much.
> If I had enough hcg to make a frer6ds have an extremely faint pink line (below)
> then it's obvious that is not 25miu which would make a much better line grrr
> I want to scream - waiting on a call back now.
> So I am still in bfp, progest take or stop limbo.
> View attachment 893659
> 
> View attachment 893661
> 
> View attachment 893663

grrrr so frustrating!!!!!!
glad to still see a line there honey... I hope they have some real answers soon.


----------



## JLM73

Jgo :hugs: Your chart looks good with the temp rise, but I am baffled as to why you went down then up...Sorry I can't help on figuring it, as I have a real port-o-potty of a chat myself.
I'm barely above cover, and thought for sure 2 days of progest would raise my temp, but not so apparently. It did stop the spotting tho.
Waiting on the doc's office to call back to see if they still have blood to test for quant hcg or if I have to be redrawn...sigh

So sorry to the ladies who the witch got. Wishing everyone much super sticky
:dust:


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> Jgo :hugs: Your chart looks good with the temp rise, but I am baffled as to why you went down then up...Sorry I can't help on figuring it, as I have a real port-o-potty of a chat myself.
> I'm barely above cover, and thought for sure 2 days of progest would raise my temp, but not so apparently. It did stop the spotting tho.
> Waiting on the doc's office to call back to see if they still have blood to test for quant hcg or if I have to be redrawn...sigh
> 
> So sorry to the ladies who the witch got. Wishing everyone much super sticky
> :dust:

I'm really thinking I might not have O'd until maybe that second dip... which is SUPER LATE! ugh. I mean, I have had ZERO fertile signs... but if the temps are supposedly so reliable, then maybe I really didn't O back around cd18.

I'm happy to hear the progest has been doing it's job. I just wanna see those lines get darker and a positive answer from your doc!! everything crossed for ya buddy!


----------



## ksquared726

So sorry to those that got AF. Now you have a fresh new cycle to try again, with new possibilities!

JLM73 - I see the line too! I'm so sorry the doctors have been frustrating. When did you first take the test? Has there been any progression? If the lines don't start getting darker, it might be a chemical that you're experiencing. It sucks but it's very common. The pics say that you took that FRER two days ago. Maybe you could test again tomorrow and see if the line gets darker? With my BFP, I first tested at 15dpo and then again at 17dpo and the line got a lot darker. Fingers crossed it starts getting darker! :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

ksquared- I had a chemical last month. This is the cycle immed after.
I have one last frer, and am saving it. Gonna wait on dr call back to see if they will do a quantitative test...like i asked the first darn time, which would have let me know whether or not to stop the progesterone.
If they do it and my hcg is 0 then I will stop the progest and let a new cycle begin.
If its a low number, I'll request a redraw in 2 days to see if going up.
If they refuse to do a quant hcg at all, then I'll keep using prog another 3 days, which would be more than enough time to get darker lines, even with very low numbers to start.


----------



## Smille24

So frustrating jlm. That's a great line! :hugs: I'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I just realised I'm still a September tester! Put me down for the 28th please!


----------



## ciz

Lunalotus said:


> Well I just went to the bathroom and I'm spotting. Looks like I am out as this is always how I know AF is coming. I was really feeling it this month, sucks.

hey lovely hope the spotting doesnt turn to af, let us know how it turns out xxx



JLM73 said:


> ksquared- I had a chemical last month. This is the cycle immed after.
> I have one last frer, and am saving it. Gonna wait on dr call back to see if they will do a quantitative test...like i asked the first darn time, which would have let me know whether or not to stop the progesterone.
> If they do it and my hcg is 0 then I will stop the progest and let a new cycle begin.
> If its a low number, I'll request a redraw in 2 days to see if going up.
> If they refuse to do a quant hcg at all, then I'll keep using prog another 3 days, which would be more than enough time to get darker lines, even with very low numbers to start.

aww hun.. your head must be going crazy right now. sorry your going through this, xx


----------



## JLM73

Thx ciz. That was what pulled me out of the pits-going right back to another cycle on time....I went all out with donor pick ups too almost a thousand miles of driving!

I am fuming right now because the dr ofc never called back, so I called them.
Though the tech admits their qualitative test may not detect a really low hcg ( below 25 lol) they said the dr can't run a quantitative on "blood that is negative for pregnancy" :saywhat:
You just told me the test may not catch it if <25 but won't run a test that WILL tell you if <25. WTF...

I am just gonna keep taking the progesterone for a couple more days, and if lines aren't darker on the frer, stop and let a new cycle begin.
I hate this...


----------



## Naturalmommi

Testing on sept 18th!


----------



## jGo_18

JLM - I'm so sorry love. what a crap shoot. this limbo stage sucks. I don't have even a faint of a line, nor any AF signs... so I literally have nothing to go off. I feel for ya, doll.


----------



## JLM73

WTH is going on lol
It's like ALL of us are having longer cycles, weird cycles or unsure O times??
I know I have always been regular to the day and had no prob pinpointing O .
And Jgo I know you recently gotvarying length cycles too. WTH is up??

Is there a meteor shower coming??


----------



## jGo_18

hahaha must be something like that!
I had 29-30 day cycles from August 2014-June 2015... then July and August have been 42 and now currently I'm at cd36. I have no idea what happened. I think maybe I had the opposite reaction to vitex...


----------



## Smille24

Something is up. Im freaking going crazy. I swear Ill probably go through all of my cheapies in this 1 cycle. Today at the dentist they asked if I was or could be pregnant bc they wanted to do an xray. I just said I have no idea what is going on right now and passed, it wasnt necessary anyway.


----------



## jGo_18

Smille24 said:


> Something is up. Im freaking going crazy. I swear Ill probably go through all of my cheapies in this 1 cycle. Today at the dentist they asked if I was or could be pregnant bc they wanted to do an xray. I just said I have no idea what is going on right now and passed, it wasnt necessary anyway.

I can't believe the number of tests I've gone thru - like you, i'll probably use the whole stash of like 30 cheapies I have! this is completely insane. :wacko:


----------



## JLM73

Don't get me started...I was so mad this morning I wanted to chuck all the tests I've done...OMG a walmart shopping bag over half full, between walmart, frer, and $ store...insane...and still no closer to knowing wth is going on lol


----------



## ksquared726

I'm so sorry, JLM! And with the weekend coming it's always stressful having to wait while the doctor's office is closed. Hopefully you get your answer soon!


----------



## JLM73

My answer was "the dr can't order a quantitative pregnancy test if the qualitative is negative..."
I assume that means "your insurance won't cover both and we won't get paid"
This is a double slap in the face, as they already told me their qualitative test threshold is 25miu...
I then said, so if I am only at 10miu it will still be considered Negative? And she said yes...{Insert bitchslap thru phone here}


----------



## JLM73

Dragged myself out of the pity party room because I can still see a faint pink on today's cheapie test- very very faint, but pink. 
It was partly obscured in deep yellow vitamin stain, so I decided WTH - I saw a video online where you can put a couple drops of water on a dry used test, and as the water wicks across, it removes pee/vitamin staining. It worked!!
Now I can still see the pink just as it was, but all the yellow is gone.
Gonna relax the rest of the night till next progesterone and hope for the best in the a.m.
Here's pics so you can see the stain removed, not sure if the pink shows tho as I did lose some sharpness of the faint line edges with the water thing


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> My answer was "the dr can't order a quantitative pregnancy test if the qualitative is negative..."
> I assume that means "your insurance won't cover both and we won't get paid"
> This is a double slap in the face, as they already told me their qualitative test threshold is 25miu...
> I then said, so if I am only at 10miu it will still be considered Negative? And she said yes...{Insert bitchslap thru phone here}

Thats ridiculous. There's clearly a friggin line. They need to do blood work to figure out wth is going on. I hate drs.


----------



## MrsW1985

Hi ladies!
Jlm: I'm so sorry to hear you are getting stuffed around like this!! I can't even begin to imagine your frustration.
So I think my cycle is out a bit this month, normally I o on cd15, but this cycle I only got my + opk yesterday on cd19! I thought it was weird I did have my niggly little o pains around my regular days, and then yesterday, wham, they hit on both sides with a vengeance. So I hope I now don't have a short lp. According to ovia af is due on the 15th. Hopefully she stays away and this is our lucky cycle!! 
I am due for a pap this month so I'm hoping to hold off a couple of weeks and go to to get my pap done at the same time I tell my gp about my :bfp: that I will get this cycle. (Being optimistic)
Lots of :dust: to everyone this cycle, and a little extra :dust: sprinkled on top for you jlm


----------



## JLM73

Thanks Smille and MrsW - hope that O pain on both sides means double your chances this cycle!
:dust: to us all


----------



## AngelOb

O pains are hitting full force and with the small amount t of ewcm I'm pretty sure this is the night and I'll be 1dpo tomorrow. Bding for sure when we get home to catch the eggy! Fingers crossed


----------



## campn

It's like all our cycles have all synced up and ganged up on us! Well at least that what happened to me in August! I was in limbo until AF showed up. I think it can seriously drive you mad! This cycle I'm just asking DH to hide all my pregnancy tests until AF is due  I'm already OCD so this just makes it worse.

JLM73: My advice is wait and see! Try testing every 2 days and really trust your instincts.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lunalotus

She's here. I'm out. CD1. :(


----------



## jGo_18

Campn - I think I should have my wife hide my tests - that's a good idea! Haha I'm just wasting money at this point!

Blabla - sorry to hear things aren't lining up quite right & that your ribs are hurt :( I'd suggest giving the way I do it a try (have him full a cup, syringe it in, lay with hips up) but that won't help much if he's not around.

Luna - I'm sorry Hun!

Those waiting to O - fx crossed and good luck!!

Afm... Eh idk... Same sh** different day.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## maybe8

HI ladies...
Just popping in. I see the lines on those tests, but I have concerns about wally world tests and their lines...just not sure what to make of it. Wishing they get darker for you though.

Welcome to all the newbies and good luck to all.

Afm...cycle day 6 and a high on cb opk monitor...seems this is my new norm...still in the ntnp camp but it is nice to know what is going on....that's what I am telling myself.... not telling oh anything!

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning all. Sorry for all of those in limbo or ones who AF got.

Anyone have any big long weekend Plans?


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls picked the wrong pee sticks up picked opk instead of hpt gutted and I am not going in to town till Tuesday now so I will just have to see and wait am due af sunday so fx she stays away hope you girls are all well xx


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: Good day everyone.
My Dr office called back ...again...just to repeat The doctor will not write an order for my progesterone to be taken "beacuse that is not her field"...That's funny because she see's women for perimenopause, and prescribes BC, and mentioned trying natural progesterone as well:roll:
Moving on...i don't see much on this morning's test...very faint haze, so if anything is in there it doesn't seem to be moving forward. Nice temp rise this morning, but I expect it after 3 days of natural progest up the vajay lol.
--Humoring myself by waiting a day more to stop progest.
I looked at my chart (for the billionth time) and_ IF_ didn't actually O until cd16, with latest poss implant 12 days later (cd28) then tomorrow fmu will be 3 days later, and latest possible possible that's possible:haha:
At that point I would no longer be grasping at straws, but the SHADOWS of the straws :rofl:
Sooooo.... gonna finish prog today, last test tomorrow am. If I see anything, I'll use last frer to confirm. If nada...stopping progest and letting next cycle start:shrug:
Hope everyone else is feeling well and sprinkling :dust: for you all!


----------



## ciz

Evening ladies. I'm away this weekend for my great nephews christening so I won't be back on here until Monday so will do updates then. Xxx 

38.


----------



## TexasRider

Cd 10 here for me. Got a low on my CBFM today but this afternoon I have cloudy stretchy CM so hopefully things are headed in the right direction

Last month I got a peak on CD 13 and 14 so im still doing Every other day BD until a peak then 3 days in a row!


----------



## Smille24

Cd 43 and my cervix is still high and very soft. I'll test in the morning but I have no clue what is happening.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Good luck all and enjoy the long weekend &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## JLM73

Ooh Smille...wishing you a double line surprise!!
:dust:


----------



## AngelOb

Crossing my fingers for you smille :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

fx smile hope its your :bfp: as for me just seeing if I get to Tuesday so I can get some hpts then I can test wensday morning hope you grils are all well xx


----------



## VanyasMama

Well I'm out. CD 1 for me. I guess just wanting a baby more than anything in the world isn't quite enough this time. I hope I get a chance to join the tww again soon.


----------



## Smille24

Bfn again this morning. I give up!


----------



## TTDuck

So sorry smile &#128546; must be frustrating


----------



## mommyxofxone

So sorry smille that sucks :(

Jgo what's going on with your chart? And jlm whaaaaaaat I thought you had two lines?

Nothing good to report over here. Cd 4. Boring.


----------



## JLM73

Sorry *Vanyas and Smille* I'm officially waiting on cd1 now myself
*Mommyx* My lines went away, they were BARELY there yesterday and with fmu this morning both frer6ds and wally cheapie were totally blank.
I didn't take anymore progest since last night, so I am expecting :witch: by Monday...Looking forward to starting a new cycle at this point. I'm going to save the rest of my progesterone to start 3dpo next time like recommended on a few sites I read. If I catch the :witch: by Monday, I will be testing Sept 30 (10dpo).
Laying out the witchbait now lol..."Here witchy witchy witchy!"
Maybe I can distract her from you ladies:haha:
*Jgo* Where are you donor buddy?


----------



## AngelOb

Sorry JLM. Hoping that this next cycle is lucky for you.

I'm 2 dpo today, woke up super late so I wasn't able to take an accurate temp and I just went ahead and put in the same temp I had yesterday. That's an average temp for me anyway so it won't be that bad. I'm going to try and hold out on testing for as long as I can but I'm thinking no sooner than a week from today. Too early to symptom spot but I'm sure I will be in a few days


----------



## JLM73

Thanks Angel
You can always double check with the temp adjuster:
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
:dust:


----------



## NovaStar

Can I join up, ladies? AF is expected the 10th. I will be testing (probably every day until then) on the 9th unless AF shows up early!

I'm currently 11DPO (my best guess) and I suspect, maybe, implantation could have happened yesterday. Fingers crossed! Either that or I'm getting sick. I had some twinges yesterday in my lower abdomen, then I think some spotting (it was already dried by the time I noticed, but a tiny bit) and then intense nausea that evening. With my last pregnancy, I was only nauseous at night. So I'm either getting the flu (lol) or maybe...possibly...pregs?

Ah, 4 days feels like an eternity!


----------



## JLM73

:hi:Nova
Welcome aboard. FX for you. Sounds like implant bleed!


----------



## lutz720

Hey ladies.. Sorry for those who got AF..never give up hope! Am 9dpo today.caved in tested and I thought I saw something like ashadow if a line.maybe I am imagining ir I have a line eye.will try again tomorrow. Today I have been feeling wet down there.feels like Af has arrived but when I ho to the bathroom,there is nothing!


----------



## Jemjem2905

Hi I am new to ttc and this is my first month although I have been tracking when af is due through a app and ovulation too I am also new to this forum too and I would like to join all you ladies in the September testing I am due to test on 8th September and I have quite a few symptoms that I have had since 2 dpo but I did test a few days ago and got a bfn but I'm not going to test again until Thursday or Friday if af hasn't shown by then babydust to you all ttc


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Jemjem
Welcome!


----------



## Smille24

I had cramps again today and lower back pain. I thought af was going to arrive but nothing. If she shows, I will be moving to the Oct thread.


----------



## JLM73

Sending you :af: Smille hehe


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> Sorry *Vanyas and Smille* I'm officially waiting on cd1 now myself
> *Mommyx* My lines went away, they were BARELY there yesterday and with fmu this morning both frer6ds and wally cheapie were totally blank.
> I didn't take anymore progest since last night, so I am expecting :witch: by Monday...Looking forward to starting a new cycle at this point. I'm going to save the rest of my progesterone to start 3dpo next time like recommended on a few sites I read. If I catch the :witch: by Monday, I will be testing Sept 30 (10dpo).
> Laying out the witchbait now lol..."Here witchy witchy witchy!"
> Maybe I can distract her from you ladies:haha:
> *Jgo* Where are you donor buddy?

Camping with my wife and taking a full on break from all thing TTC related. It feels amazing! No testing and no temping for a day or two! :cloud9:


----------



## JLM73

Oh Jgo I have missed you buddy! But so so glad you are getting some away time YAY!
Please make a smores for me!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Welcome to all the new ladies!!! FX for everyone


----------



## Smille24

Time away from ttc is sooo nice. Camping sounds pretty great.


----------



## Dobsd

I'll be testing on the 18th! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls started spotting last night :af: got me this morning 28/29 day cycle cd1 for me fx for the next cycle be a bfp good luck ever body xx


----------



## psychochick

AF got me yesterday with a vengeance. It usually starts out pretty light but this time the first day was heavy! Hopefully that means it won't be heavy the next few days  However, I am still testing later in September; looking at Sept 28-30 so I'll be sticking around this thread :D


----------



## Smille24

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls started spotting last night :af: got me this morning 28/29 day cycle cd1 for me fx for the next cycle be a bfp good luck ever body xx

Im sorry af showed. Good luck next cycle. I hope you get your bfp.


----------



## TexasRider

CD 12 and still getting low on my monitor. Last month I went from low to peak on CD 14 so looks like that may be the case again. Still following SMEP except I started BD on CD 9 instead of 8 so I will BD tmrw and then plan on getting a peak on Tuesday and BD 3 days in a row


----------



## claireanddaz

Positive opk today yey! We bd last night and will tonight and maybe tomorrow, hopefully will ovulate tomorrow just got to wait for my temp rise now! Might have to move my test date forward as ive based it on a cd17 ovulation!


----------



## sevenofnine

Can I join in?

I'll be testing September 28th! Although I am sure I'll try earlier too, can't help it... :haha:

I'm on cycle day 8, I am going to start OPK's on cd10. Usually ovulate around cd16-17 because I have a longer cycle.


----------



## todmommy4568

Hey ladies! Sorry to those that AF got to :flower: 

I'm still in that weird stage, 6dpo, tested today and will continue to test every day with cheapies because I love testing :haha: something keeps catching my eye on the test I took today but really I am 6dpo with crazy line eye :dohh: will keep you guys updated if I get something more definite :)

:dust: to all the ladies about to O


----------



## Desiree1694

Can I join I'll be testing about the 29th of sept. I had taken a break from trying but we are back at it this month hoping it happens...


----------



## danni1989

NovaStar said:


> Can I join up, ladies? AF is expected the 10th. I will be testing (probably every day until then) on the 9th unless AF shows up early!
> 
> I'm currently 11DPO (my best guess) and I suspect, maybe, implantation could have happened yesterday. Fingers crossed! Either that or I'm getting sick. I had some twinges yesterday in my lower abdomen, then I think some spotting (it was already dried by the time I noticed, but a tiny bit) and then intense nausea that evening. With my last pregnancy, I was only nauseous at night. So I'm either getting the flu (lol) or maybe...possibly...pregs?
> 
> Ah, 4 days feels like an eternity!

Three more days uggh its so nerve wrecking I think I'm going to test tomorrow to see hopefully AF don't come fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## TTDuck

Got a temp above cover line today so guessing I'm 1dpo now pending confirmation. 2ww here we come!


----------



## Coco1991

Hello everyone.... 

Me and DH have been TTC first bean for 2+ yrs now. I am officially 6dpo today and I did test today but received a BFN.. &#128563; I will be testing all week of course. For some reason I like peeing on sticks...... If anyone has any words of encouragement please throw them my way.. 

8/12/15 - chemical pregnancy


----------



## Jemjem2905

Af got me this afternoon a day early so I will be a October tester now good luck to all you ladies still waiting to test xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

My cheapie tests arrived this morning!


----------



## todmommy4568

Sorry jem :hugs:

Angeloftroy yay for cheapies! :dance:


----------



## AngelOb

4dpo. Nothing to really report today, just waiting it out. 6 more days till testing :)


----------



## Jemjem2905

My period is very light which is very unusual for me as with even day 1 I am almost passing out with them but not today (sorry tmi) but I only have light pinky brown when I wipe but there is no way possible that I could have IB at 13dpo is there? Xx


----------



## todmommy4568

Jemjem2905 said:


> My period is very light which is very unusual for me as with even day 1 I am almost passing out with them but not today (sorry tmi) but I only have light pinky brown when I wipe but there is no way possible that I could have IB at 13dpo is there? Xx

I'm sure it is possible, they say average is 6-12 so I'm sure there were people that implanted before 6dpo and also ones that implanted after 12dpo. Also if 12dpo is still considered an average 13dpo isn't really that late. :flower:


----------



## TexasRider

Got a high on my CBFM today should get a peak tomorrow! Time to step up the BD game and catch that egg!


----------



## Jemjem2905

Ye that's true I hope it is that but I know it will probably be my af as the pains are bad but I've had them since 6dpo so I will just have to wait and see what happens over the course of the day I really hope it doesn't come as I have always been 34 days since 29th may (my wedding day lol) but I am 33 days this cycle baby dust to you xx


----------



## jGo_18

CD40, I think I'm 22dpo... No sign of af and no sign of a bfp... I'm so over this.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> CD40, I think I'm 22dpo... No sign of af and no sign of a bfp... I'm so over this.

I'm with you. I'm cd46 and no af and bfn this morning. I'm starting to think I had an anovulatory cycle :cry:.


----------



## squirrel.

Hi lovely ladies,

Can I join please? Not sure on testing dates as my cycles are messed up and I'm trying soy, but maybe put me down for the 22nd? That's wishful thinking on my part that I might ovulate by CD20. 

This is my fourth cycle, but nearly 6months of trying as my cycles are so long and irregular. I had a chemical last cycle, which has left me feeling so frustrated to be back in the monotony of TTC. I'm also pretty angry with my body for not working properly. Last time I tried soy I ovulated CD13 and we conceived our daughter. This time my body and chart are doing weird things, but no ovulation yet or any real sign that it's coming at CD15 :( 

I'm usually an optimist, but having four days of BFPs just to have it snatched away again is making me feel less positive and a bit angry at the whole TTC thing... While still keeping perspective of course :haha: I know that we haven't been trying nearly as long as many lovely ladies on this site and I hope I don't seem like I'm being dramatic or having a moan!

Good luck to everyone, I hope this is all of our month's! Nice to see familiar faces :D hope you're all well.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Dobsd

Hey ladies. Please can I join? I will be testing September 18th &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## squirrel.

Hi Blabla!

I'm doing okay, other than being frustrated with it all. Back to work last week so at least for three days of the week my mind is distracted!

How are you? I see you're 3dpo, how are you feeling about this cycle?


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## kellycontrary

Testing 13th september, 2nd month ttc after mmc xx


----------



## Smille24

Welcome back squirrel. I hope you get a sticky bean this cycle.


----------



## maybe8

Welcome ladies!

I hope everyone is doing well and all these crazy cycles start making sense! Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Bluemoonlight

Hi all,

I guess I would be testing towards September 20something this month but I'm trying not to think about it and put off testing until I am late. I came on here early to check how it is going for everyone though :)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning all! I'm supposed to O either Wednesday or Thursday. Me and BF BD last night but, I won't see him again until Friday so, hoping when that egg gets there the boys are waiting FX.

Hope everyone had a great weekend (long weekend for some)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well as for me not been on for a couple of days congrats to them who have got there :bfp: well done goodluck to them who are going to ovulate fx its my cycle is time I hope :) xx


----------



## Smille24

I have an appt with my obgyn tomorrow. I cannot wait to get to the bottom of what's going on. I'm 2 weeks late and still bfn.


----------



## JLM73

Hi all between battling a super heavy:witch: and a lovely stomach bug that has my insides cramping nonstop...I need one or the other or both to let up:sick:
I'll be lurking until then


----------



## caz & bob

Smille24 said:


> I have an appt with my obgyn tomorrow. I cannot wait to get to the bottom of what's going on. I'm 2 weeks late and still bfn.

hope you get answers hun xx


----------



## caz & bob

JLM73 said:


> Hi all between battling a super heavy:witch: and a lovely stomach bug that has my insides cramping nonstop...I need one or the other or both to let up:sick:
> I'll be lurking until then

jml I have a heavy day cd1 light cd2 medium/heavy cd3 very light think af will stop tomorrow I hope so any how so we can get to :sex: xx


----------



## AngelOb

Feel better jlm! Hopefully it passes soon.

Crossing my fingers you get answers smille

Afm 5 dpo and a large temp increase this morning so hoping that's good news for me


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> Hi all between battling a super heavy:witch: and a lovely stomach bug that has my insides cramping nonstop...I need one or the other or both to let up:sick:
> I'll be lurking until then

Ugh I hope both end for you soon. Feel better soon!


----------



## ciz

Hey ladies sorry not been updated yet. My daughter has chicken pox and I'm trying to fight off the flu on top. I hope to back very soon xxx


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Good luck Smile! Hope you get some answers. 

Feel better JLM! Hope both pass soon.

Oh goodness Ciz, feel better for you and your daughter.


----------



## TexasRider

Got another high today on the CBFM hoping for a peak tmrw and O either Wednesday or Thursday! Till then I will keep up with the BDing and then I will enter the TWW. But at least I have something to distract me next week. Thursday my husband and I leave to go on a cruise!


----------



## Smille24

I hope your daughter and you feel better soon.


----------



## EmmyStar

May I join? Try #1 "my dream baby" testing tomorrow, and then Friday.


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls hope your all well cd4 for me spotting bye bye :af: hope this cycle is mine fx xxx


----------



## gina236

Well I was supposed to be preventing this month. I am in training until the end of September but I believe I was ovulating yesterday and dh wouldn't take a half convincing no for an answer lol. So put me down for testing the 22nd! Don't have too much hope as we have only BD once in my fertile window but that's all it took last month and I ended up pregnant (had a CP) so we shall see :)


----------



## maybe8

ciz said:


> Hey ladies sorry not been updated yet. My daughter has chicken pox and I'm trying to fight off the flu on top. I hope to back very soon xxx

Chicken pox?...you never hear of that anymore.


----------



## TexasRider

Got another high today CD 15 so I think my monitor didn't pick up the surge. but I'm pretty sure I Od last night since my cervix feels firm today and no CM to be found so I guess I'm in my TWW now!


----------



## PsMommie

I wanna join! Put me down for the 13th :))


----------



## nmv

The :witch: will show later today or early tomorrow. :(

I haven't been very active on the forum this cycle....I just didn't have a very good feeling about this month....but NEXT month I'm pulling out all the stops, doing everything perfectly. Wish me luck!!!!

...I hope there are many more BFPs in Sept!! Baby dust to you all!!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Really maybe? I hear of the chicken pox all the time! 

Still waitig to o. Hope you ladies don't mind me floating around? Cause I'm not really a sept tester anymore if I'm lucky I'll be early oct but trying to keep up with you all


----------



## JLM73

Mommyx Hang in there we love you!
Sorry nmv Hope to be bump buddies with you soon!
TexasRider Cmon girl Giddyap!
GL and :dust: to everyone!
Gina hehe I hope all that extra training upped your blood flow. lading to a BFP!!!
Caz & Bob...let's DO this lol!
Hugs and love all!


----------



## Kern

I need your help ladies, I can't figure out what dpo I am. We were ntnp but happened to do that on my fertile days. I only know that due to ewcm. 

My last af started 8/24, we bd 9/3 and 9/4, according to my chart I would've ovulated 9/7 but according to my ewcm I ovulated Saturday because on Sunday and definitely Monday I was dry and lotiony. My chart says expect my af 9/21, so I guess I should just wait until then to test? That's so far away! Haha and I'm driving myself crazy with the symptom spotting!


----------



## gina236

JLM73 said:


> Gina hehe I hope all that extra training upped your blood flow. lading to a BFP!!!

I hope so! A little worried about having another CP though. I had one in May and one last month.. if I have another, depending when it ends, it could cause me to have a heavy flow during my tough mudder. That would be a problem as water+mud+no bathrooms don't go with heavy flows. Lol.


----------



## CarlyP

I'm out, good luck to everyone else x


----------



## Smille24

Dr appt went well. Turns out I didn't O and she said it's completely normal to have an anovulatory cycle once a year. However, if it happens again then I will be put on medication to assist. She did demand that my dh get an SA since this will be his 1st child and sent me home with a cup with his name on it. She said until he gets tested there's no point in moving forward with other tests. If it comes back as normal she will refer us to a specialist. She said we're doing everything right, but something isn't working and she wants to get to the bottom of it. I really like her. My dh is really upset about getting an SA and said he doesn't know if he can go through with it. He said he doesn't want to know if he's the problem. I broke down and told him no matter what I love him and I just need answers bc I cannot keep doing this to myself.


----------



## jGo_18

smille - glad you got some answers at least! your doc sounds great, glad she's so eager to help!

afm: staying quiet at this point as I just haven't a clue. I'm guessing I didn't ovulate... which I wouldn't worry about if last cycle hadn't been super long too. two in a row doesn't sound like I'm heading for good things. CD42 currently, which is the day AF showed last month... absolutely zero sign of her thus far so this will mark my longest cycle in a year. I don't even know how to feel anymore. I hate that my doc appoint is still two weeks away... no answers for quite sometime. maybe AF will show before that...


----------



## psychochick

Smille24 said:


> Dr appt went well. Turns out I didn't O and she said it's completely normal to have an anovulatory cycle once a year. However, if it happens again then I will be put on medication to assist. She did demand that my dh get an SA since this will be his 1st child and sent me home with a cup with his name on it. She said until he gets tested there's no point in moving forward with other tests. If it comes back as normal she will refer us to a specialist. She said we're doing everything right, but something isn't working and she wants to get to the bottom of it. I really like her. My dh is really upset about getting an SA and said he doesn't know if he can go through with it. He said he doesn't want to know if he's the problem. I broke down and told him no matter what I love him and I just need answers bc I cannot keep doing this to myself.

O whoa. This sounds like a tough situation with your DH. I agree with what you said though, TTC should be an effort shared between both partners. I feel like so many women here seem to go through the ups and downs all alone and that's not cool. I think you are doing the right thing to reaffirm that nothing changes between the two of you regardless of the results. You could also remind him that this is about solving a problem, not about judging anyone or finding blame. Hope he gets on board with the SA :)


----------



## Smille24

psychochick said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Dr appt went well. Turns out I didn't O and she said it's completely normal to have an anovulatory cycle once a year. However, if it happens again then I will be put on medication to assist. She did demand that my dh get an SA since this will be his 1st child and sent me home with a cup with his name on it. She said until he gets tested there's no point in moving forward with other tests. If it comes back as normal she will refer us to a specialist. She said we're doing everything right, but something isn't working and she wants to get to the bottom of it. I really like her. My dh is really upset about getting an SA and said he doesn't know if he can go through with it. He said he doesn't want to know if he's the problem. I broke down and told him no matter what I love him and I just need answers bc I cannot keep doing this to myself.
> 
> O whoa. This sounds like a tough situation with your DH. I agree with what you said though, TTC should be an effort shared between both partners. I feel like so many women here seem to go through the ups and downs all alone and that's not cool. I think you are doing the right thing to reaffirm that nothing changes between the two of you regardless of the results. You could also remind him that this is about solving a problem, not about judging anyone or finding blame. Hope he gets on board with the SA :)Click to expand...

Dont get me wrong, he gets very emotional cycle after cycle, but I swear he has no clue how this all works. I did explain that it's not to single him out and it is to help figure out what's wrong, but it's a guy thing. He was joking about needing assistance with it, so maybe he's on board :shrug:. I told him I'd give him a couple of days but no more than that. If he wants a child as much as he says he does then he'll go through with it.


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> smille - glad you got some answers at least! your doc sounds great, glad she's so eager to help!
> 
> afm: staying quiet at this point as I just haven't a clue. I'm guessing I didn't ovulate... which I wouldn't worry about if last cycle hadn't been super long too. two in a row doesn't sound like I'm heading for good things. CD42 currently, which is the day AF showed last month... absolutely zero sign of her thus far so this will mark my longest cycle in a year. I don't even know how to feel anymore. I hate that my doc appoint is still two weeks away... no answers for quite sometime. maybe AF will show before that...

I am so sorry you're in this limbo. It is terrible to not have answers, but I am sure your dr can help. 2 weeks seems a long way away but hang in there.


----------



## KonaCoffee

Hi everyone! I had my trigger shot Monday so the doctor said I could test on September 24! I'm excited and nervous!


----------



## ciz

Evening or Early morning ladies. I have updated best I can from tired eyes the test board, if your name is missing, wrong date what symbol next to it please give me a shout, will do my best to get back on here and sort it. 

big welcome to new ladies who I haven't had a chance to welcome before. really sorry for you ladies who's aunt decided to show, or to those ladies who are in limbo still =( 

afm: I'm on fever watch tonight daughters temp isn't dropping from 38'c and dealing with a cough and cold poor thing. I'm feeling better luckily. not sure whats up with my body though its meant to be gearing up to ov pretty soon . getting the odd show of ewcm every few days then nothing but with being ill I'm suspecting it will get delayed or not even happen. we shall see stranger things have happened lol.


----------



## JLM73

*JGO*!! I have been wondering about you my friend!:friends:
SOooooo sorry you are stillll going thru a long cycle ugh!
*Gina* - my little Tough Mudder - I hope you don't have a hassle of bleeding on top of competition, but double tampon and pad it up girl- it works lol. Go kick butt!! 
*Kona* oooh exciting FX for you!
*Smille *Sometimes guys just have to get on the pot and $6!+!!
I know he doesn't want to hear it, or be considered part of the problem, but You are a team, and it's only fair to know of ALL the issues. I know it hurts the male ego, but it's necessary in the long run.
*CarlyP* Sorry hun!
*Kern* I would give it at least 10 days from O so say the 17th??
EWCM usually is in the fertile window, but not necessarily the exact day of O.
What we see when checking it not a;ways what is still going on inside. Sorry that doesn't narrow things, but I think your BD is still in good time.
:dust: ladies!


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150910_021224.jpg.html]
[IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150910_021224.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Think I'm going a little bonkers. Decided to test to rule out that possible very early ov. But wish I hadn't as I swear I'm seeing something


----------



## Creolequeen81

&#128587; all I will be testing this month. My birthday is on 18 so this would be a wonderful birthday present!! I'm currently 13dpo I did test at 6-8dpo but got BFN. Today AF was supposed to show but she did not. I'm holding off until next week. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Ciz, I think I see the start of something and I'm on my phone. FX for you!!!


----------



## Marre

OMG the waiting is driving me crazy. Hubby and I have been TTC #1 for 5 years and my AF is finally late. My AF was due 9/6 and I did a test this morning that came out negative. Maybe I was too early? When should I test again? I am thinking 9/11 or 9/12?


----------



## Creolequeen81

Marre I'm new to this as well lol so I'm very nervous and excited but I don't want to get my hopes up too high. I think you should wait and test again. I'm holding off because I don't want to be a hpt junkie lol but the wait is definitely hard. Good luck!!


----------



## Babycakes92

Hey all, think I'm 7dpo now, will start testing around the 14th onwards...


----------



## ttcnumber02

Testing on September 20th


----------



## todmommy4568

Ciz hoping your daughter feels well soon! I'm not seeing anything on the test but for some reason my line eye doesn't work on FRER lol.

I am 10dpo now, tested yesterday evening but my neighbor showed up and I talked to her for a couple hours and didn't look at the test for two hours. There was a faint line of the right thickness in the right spot but who knows when it showed up so not getting my hopes up over that test.

I had a high temp yesterday and thought it was a fluke but this morning it stayed up near there so I am thinking possibly triphasic? And the tri charts that I have seen that ended in pregnancy the girls found out two days after their chart did that so I am going to try and hold off on testing until tomorrow :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Got my new therm! 

pre-o temp is back at 96.6 which is normal, whereas with the old therm it's still reading 97.3. ditching that old junk and sticking to my new one. :) waiting to take my opks at cd14.

i also thought today was cd10 and it's only 9. sucks.


----------



## jGo_18

I swear I see something... So I tested again thinking it might be an indent or evap, got the same line twice... Am I crazy?? Could well be I'm loosing my marbles sitting here at cd43 & at least a week late for af.
Here's the first one:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 31


----------



## gina236

jGo_18 said:


> I swear I see something... So I tested again thinking it might be an indent or evap, got the same line twice... Am I crazy?? Could well be I'm loosing my marbles sitting here at cd43 & at least a week late for af.
> Here's the first one:

There is definitely a faint line there! FX!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh jgo i don't see anything hun :( hoping it's just a bad photo.


----------



## jGo_18

it is more obvious in person. stupid camera phone never quite sees what I see....
but then again, I really could just be desperate at this point.


----------



## todmommy4568

I see a faint line!


----------



## AngelOb

I see a line!

Todmommy: fx'd that it was a bfp

Afm I'm 7dpo today and I have some cramping so I'm hoping it's implantation


----------



## gina236

Right boob is killing me today. 2 dpo. I usually don't get breast pain until 2 days before AF. It was tingly yesterday but today just aches. But only the right one. Haha.


----------



## ccoastgal

I would like to join. I am not exactly sure when I ovulated because I got ovulation pains starting this past Monday and had increase in CM which has slowed way down now. But my period app said that I should O on Friday so I am not sure. This is technically my first cycle trying for #1 so I am hoping that I caught that eggy. I will try to hold out testing until the 26th as my period is due the 25th.


----------



## mommyxofxone

You totally couldn't see my bfp with dd on a photo either jgo so doesn't mean anything :)


----------



## JLM73

Jgo I can def see a line there too.
Bloodwork? I would have to know a number lol
FX for you and :dust:


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> Jgo I can def see a line there too.
> Bloodwork? I would have to know a number lol
> FX for you and :dust:

if I manage to get a darker line tomorrow, i'll call my doc and try to get my appointment moved up. trying not to get overly excited just yet.

I am soooo anxiety ridden right now... I can't let myself believe this could be...


----------



## JLM73

Jgo how sensitive are those tests you have?
If you had the latest possible implant and started with hcg of 1 you would be doubled to about 40-60s hcg depending on avg or slow doubling.
Some ppl double every 72 hrs, and it just takes forever to raise the number.
If those tests are not like 10miu, I would think the line could be right, as would give a faint line. I think many said they didn't get good progression on the strip tests as well:shrug:
I hope you get stronger lines and a bfp after all this stress!

I am still dealing with a wicked :witch: and headache tht won't let up- sigh.
To amuse myself, I have decided to use 3 digit temps this month. I noted the actual 4 digit in FF, but just being a guinea pig as to whether or not my rocky temps will look better, and help FF pinpoint O.
Gotta get a donor date scheduled. 
With all the +opks then neg then + again, I ultimately O'd on cd13/14 anyhow, which is my norm. I think I am skipping opks this round. Def starting progest cream 3 dpo till bfp/af.
Otherwise trying to take the chill approach.


----------



## jGo_18

they're just internet cheapies - I think they are maybe 25miu... but I honestly don't know for sure. i'll probably just try a frer in the morning... which seems so far away now...


----------



## JLM73

Well that's more likely the line would be faint on 25miu.
Can't wait for your fmu frer update tomorrow!
:dust:


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-09-10%2021.12.24_1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-09-10%2021.12.24_1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Hmmm I dunno still seeing something but I'm getting ewcm again today..


----------



## TTDuck

Cuz I'm seeing something on both. Don't know if it's line eye or bfp but a bfn on a frer usually looks pretty clear to me. Hope it darkens up for you!


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> I swear I see something... So I tested again thinking it might be an indent or evap, got the same line twice... Am I crazy?? Could well be I'm loosing my marbles sitting here at cd43 & at least a week late for af.
> Here's the first one:

I think I see it too! Fxd for you hun.


----------



## Smille24

DH has agreed to the SA on his next day off during the week which will be the end of the month. I am so happy he's on board. Still no af..at this point, I wish she'd show.


----------



## maybe8

Jgo and Cox...I see something( on both of your tests. Hopefully they will darken up as there have been lots of faint lines on all types of hpts lately. (Mine included) time will tell...good luck!!!!


----------



## campn

ciz said:


> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-09-10%2021.12.24_1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-09-10%2021.12.24_1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Hmmm I dunno still seeing something but I'm getting ewcm again today..

I think I see it! How many DPO are you?? It should start to darken really soon!


----------



## campn

jGo_18 said:


> I swear I see something... So I tested again thinking it might be an indent or evap, got the same line twice... Am I crazy?? Could well be I'm loosing my marbles sitting here at cd43 & at least a week late for af.
> Here's the first one:

hmm is that the only test you took hun? It looks like an indent to me, maybe test with a FRER tomorrow and I'm sure you'd get a clear answer! Fx it's your BFP!


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-09-10%2021.12.24_1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-09-10%2021.12.24_1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Hmmm I dunno still seeing something but I'm getting ewcm again today..
> 
> I think I see it! How many DPO are you?? It should start to darken really soon!Click to expand...

I have no idea dpo hun. This is crazy if I am it's mean I ov'd days after period and my cycles have never done that. I should be gearing up to ov any day now. 

Can't go by symptoms either cause of being ill lol.


----------



## ciz

jGo_18 said:


> I swear I see something... So I tested again thinking it might be an indent or evap, got the same line twice... Am I crazy?? Could well be I'm loosing my marbles sitting here at cd43 & at least a week late for af.
> Here's the first one:

I'm seeing the lines hun xx


----------



## AngelOb

Bfn this morning at 8dpo. Wasn't expecting anything but figured I would anyway. Too early. Testing again every two days until AF or bfp


----------



## jGo_18

Bfn this morning. I took two ICs yesterday - both had that line. Nothing today. The universe is just ******* with me.


----------



## todmommy4568

So sorry jgo :hugs:


----------



## todmommy4568

Do you ladies see anything? I could most definitely see something faint in person and I sent it to OH and he could see it but I need more people to see it before I trust that it is actually there and not just wishful thinking :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## gina236

todmommy4568 said:


> Do you ladies see anything? I could most definitely see something faint in person and I sent it to OH and he could see it but I need more people to see it before I trust that it is actually there and not just wishful thinking :haha:

I see something but not sure if there is any color to it. FX it gets darker!


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks gina! In person it has color to it, just glad someone else is seeing it :haha:


----------



## ciz

todmommy4568 said:


> Do you ladies see anything? I could most definitely see something faint in person and I sent it to OH and he could see it but I need more people to see it before I trust that it is actually there and not just wishful thinking :haha:

I see something too. =)


----------



## jGo_18

todmommy4568 said:


> Do you ladies see anything? I could most definitely see something faint in person and I sent it to OH and he could see it but I need more people to see it before I trust that it is actually there and not just wishful thinking :haha:

I think I see something too. But that's about how my cheapies looked yesterday... So I have a hard time trusting it. Fx it gets darker.


----------



## littlemiss84

I seem to have unsubscribed to this thread, so I am about 15 pages behind :dohh: 

I got my BFP yesterday :happydance:


----------



## opretriezz

Hello! I have been stalking the threads for a while waiting for my TWW to start. I tested for Ovulation today and need some advice from you ladies. I usually just use ICs but my RE suggested to start using Clearblue ones as well. I am attaching pics to see you can help me determine if it's posting or negative.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay littlemiss!! Congratulations!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## opretriezz

Trying this again.. not sure if the images posted on the first message. BTW the last IC is from last night.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fvo3pnzmpag8r5x/20150911_092234.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zzps7w70rnncyrc/20150911_092251.jpg?dl=0


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

So sorry Jgo :-(

I see a very faint line toddmommy, FX


----------



## ciz

opretriezz said:


> Trying this again.. not sure if the images posted on the first message. BTW the last IC is from last night.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fvo3pnzmpag8r5x/20150911_092234.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zzps7w70rnncyrc/20150911_092251.jpg?dl=0

ok to me none of those look positive yet... but they look close. 

were all these tests done today?


----------



## ciz

littlemiss84 said:


> I seem to have unsubscribed to this thread, so I am about 15 pages behind :dohh:
> 
> I got my BFP yesterday :happydance:
> View attachment 895207

woooo congrats lovely xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well :af: has goe so :sex: last night and we are again tonight doing it 2 days in a row then miss a day hope this is my cycle this time fx for us all congrats to them who have a :bfp: and well done to them who have ovulated now get to :sex: and sorry to them who :af: has got fx next cycle for you xx


----------



## opretriezz

ciz said:


> opretriezz said:
> 
> 
> Trying this again.. not sure if the images posted on the first message. BTW the last IC is from last night.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fvo3pnzmpag8r5x/20150911_092234.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zzps7w70rnncyrc/20150911_092251.jpg?dl=0
> 
> ok to me none of those look positive yet... but they look close.
> 
> were all these tests done today?Click to expand...


Yes all but the bottom one, that one was done last night. Can I be added to the testing list? AF for me is due the 30th so that can be my testing date.


----------



## JLM73

CONGRATS:hapy dance *Little Miss and Tod*
*JGO* I'm sorry you are still in limbo!:hugs:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Congrats on the BFP Littlemiss!!!

So apparently I though I O'd Wednesday but, turns out I'm ovulating today. Last time I BD was Monday, going to BD today. Think I still have a shot? Hoping I'm not out because I missed my O.


----------



## JLM73

TTC hurry hurry hehe
There's alot of hours in the day, FX you catch that eggy!
:dust:


----------



## ciz

opretriezz said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opretriezz said:
> 
> 
> Trying this again.. not sure if the images posted on the first message. BTW the last IC is from last night.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fvo3pnzmpag8r5x/20150911_092234.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zzps7w70r...so that can be my testing date.[/QUOTE]
> dl=0
> 
> yes of course hun =)
> 
> ok they are definitely looking close to your surge, so get to:sex: for next few days. good luck catching that egg =) xxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Smille24

opretriezz said:


> Trying this again.. not sure if the images posted on the first message. BTW the last IC is from last night.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fvo3pnzmpag8r5x/20150911_092234.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zzps7w70rnncyrc/20150911_092251.jpg?dl=0

You'll probably see a positive on the cb opk b4 the ic's. I believe cb are more sensitive.


----------



## todmommy4568

I decided I couldnt wait until morning for an FRER, so happy that I have the patience of a toddler when it comes to my POAS addiction :haha: :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 31


----------



## sevenofnine

todmommy4568 said:


> I decided I couldnt wait until morning for an FRER, so happy that I have the patience of a toddler when it comes to my POAS addiction :haha: :happydance::happydance:

Can't wait to see it get darker, looks very promising!!!!


----------



## campn

opretriezz said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opretriezz said:
> 
> 
> Trying this again.. not sure if the images posted on the first message. BTW the last IC is from last night.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fvo3pnzmpag8r5x/20150911_092234.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zzps7w70rnncyrc/20150911_092251.jpg?dl=0
> 
> ok to me none of those look positive yet... but they look close.
> 
> were all these tests done today?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes all but the bottom one, that one was done last night. Can I be added to the testing list? AF for me is due the 30th so that can be my testing date.Click to expand...

Looks negative but you should O very soon so get on that BD bus! Fx to you, keep testing too!



TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Congrats on the BFP Littlemiss!!!
> 
> So apparently I though I O'd Wednesday but, turns out I'm ovulating today. Last time I BD was Monday, going to BD today. Think I still have a shot? Hoping I'm not out because I missed my O.

Oh I hope you catch it! There's still a good chance, it only takes one sperm don't forget! :happydance:



todmommy4568 said:


> I decided I couldnt wait until morning for an FRER, so happy that I have the patience of a toddler when it comes to my POAS addiction :haha: :happydance::happydance:

Awesome! Congrats on your BFP! We could all learn things from toddlers am I right!?


----------



## campn

ciz said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ciz said:
> 
> 
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-09-10%2021.12.24_1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-09-10%2021.12.24_1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Hmmm I dunno still seeing something but I'm getting ewcm again today..
> 
> I think I see it! How many DPO are you?? It should start to darken really soon!Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea dpo hun. This is crazy if I am it's mean I ov'd days after period and my cycles have never done that. I should be gearing up to ov any day now.
> 
> Can't go by symptoms either cause of being ill lol.Click to expand...

I've heard of that happening, some women actually conceive ON their periods! I'm really hoping it happened for you, but keep trying anyway!


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats todmommy :happydance:


----------



## squirrel.

So sorry jGo_18, your chart and cycle are really messing you around this time and to get faint lines and then not is just cruel! 

Congrats Little Miss and Tod :dance: healthy and happy nine months!

Massively positive OPK today, I reckon I'll ovulate tomorrow. We've been really on it with the bding this cycle and will try and fit in today tomorrow and the day after. I really hope this cycle is it!! Come on Soy, give me an amazing mature, healthy, super-egg (or two)!


----------



## ciz

todmommy4568 said:


> I decided I couldnt wait until morning for an FRER, so happy that I have the patience of a toddler when it comes to my POAS addiction :haha: :happydance::happydance:

whooop congrats hun. would you like bfp now or in a day or 2 to def confirm =) xxx


----------



## ciz

squirrel. said:


> So sorry jGo_18, your chart and cycle are really messing you around this time and to get faint lines and then not is just cruel!
> 
> Congrats Little Miss and Tod :dance: healthy and happy nine months!
> 
> Massively positive OPK today, I reckon I'll ovulate tomorrow. We've been really on it with the bding this cycle and will try and fit in today tomorrow and the day after. I really hope this cycle is it!! Come on Soy, give me an amazing mature, healthy, super-egg (or two)!

go go go go catch that egg missus. :sex:


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ciz said:
> 
> 
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-09-10%2021.12.24_1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-09-10%2021.12.24_1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Hmmm I dunno still seeing something but I'm getting ewcm again today..
> 
> I think I see it! How many DPO are you?? It should start to darken really soon!Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea dpo hun. This is crazy if I am it's mean I ov'd days after period and my cycles have never done that. I should be gearing up to ov any day now.
> 
> Can't go by symptoms either cause of being ill lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard of that happening, some women actually conceive ON their periods! I'm really hoping it happened for you, but keep trying anyway!Click to expand...

yeah ive read a few stories. we only bd once a few days after it stopped so i dunno. still having off and on ewcm nothing concrete its ov yet... ive not done anymore tests just going to carry on until expected af which couple weeks away yet....joys of long cycles eh!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

FX that we caught the egg.
Literally got home from work and got him in the bedroom lol. I am now officially in the horrid TWW.


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks ladies! 

Ciz I will take another test on Monday to make sure it is darker and will let you know :)


----------



## ciz

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> FX that we caught the egg.
> Literally got home from work and got him in the bedroom lol. I am now officially in the horrid TWW.

Wayyyyyy that a girl!! Welcome to TWW =) xx


----------



## Bizzyb0ne

Hello,
New here, 38 and ttc #3. 
I will test around the 25th.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

ciz said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> FX that we caught the egg.
> Literally got home from work and got him in the bedroom lol. I am now officially in the horrid TWW.
> 
> Wayyyyyy that a girl!! Welcome to TWW =) xxClick to expand...

A girls got to do what a girls got to do!!! Lol. Thank you, hoping it goes quick.


----------



## maybe8

HI guys...just checking in. Welcome to all the newbies...Congratulations to the bfps, catch that egg to those pre tww and a quick tww for those waiting to test. I am 3 dpo...Such a boring time.....


----------



## campn

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> FX that we caught the egg.
> Literally got home from work and got him in the bedroom lol. I am now officially in the horrid TWW.

Good girl! Punctual that's for sure! Really hoping you caught that egg! I think I'll ovulate either Sunday or Monday! 
I hate waiting to ovulate way more than the TWW.


----------



## AngelOb

9dpo today no real symptoms but been busy with things. Testing tomorrow morning with ic so fx'd I get lucky


----------



## mommyxofxone

angel cd9 are you still waiting to O or did you mean 9dpo for your test? either way i hope you get the result you want!!!

over here, i'm cd12, and i can start opks in two days. this part is boring. :coffee:


----------



## squirrel.

Mommyxofxone: very boring! I have the log wait to o! Usually for me it's on CD25 or later, but after soy this cycle it seems to be happening CDd21, which is still so late, but a bit earlier at least. Hope ovulation comes quickly for you.

Anyone else ovulating today or near today? After two days positive OPKs my temp dropped to below 36 today, which is in line with me thinking I'd ovulate today. Hoping for a temp rise tomorrow to confirm. Our timing this cycle has been good and we'll continue to bd today and tomorrow. Hopefully that will be enough, I have this mad impatience after my chemical last cycle.


----------



## AngelOb

I meant 9dpo lol it was late last night. Test this morning I thought I saw a shadow but it could have been line eye. Will probably test again tuesday


----------



## AngelofTroy

Cd11, DTD today hoping I'll O Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## opretriezz

Me! I'm on CD 15 and my test this morning, and the ones from yesterday, have been lighter than the ones I posted. So now not sure if I have O'd or not. I can't tell by my temps since my RE had me stop taking them this month. :(


----------



## Trr

Hi ladies! 
Hoping I can join the wait. After stalking this board for weeks l, this is my first post. We have been trying for 2 cycles now and i think I am cd27 out of a usual 26 day cycle and 12dpo? I don't temp chart was just using OPKs and never got a hard positive so don't even know if I actually o'd. Feeling like I'm out because AF is supposed to come today and have been getting BFNs for the last 3 days. Need to vent because my bestie got pregnant first try and I don't feel like she understands the struggle. 
Just waiting in limbo now


----------



## MrsW1985

Hi ladies!! Hope you're all doing well. I'm currently 9-10dpo, I did a test before dinner this evening, do any of you see anything, or am I seeing things? :dust: to you all
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-09-13-19-32-31_1.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 13









IMAG1373.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Smille24

Trr said:


> Hi ladies!
> Hoping I can join the wait. After stalking this board for weeks l, this is my first post. We have been trying for 2 cycles now and i think I am cd27 out of a usual 26 day cycle and 12dpo? I don't temp chart was just using OPKs and never got a hard positive so don't even know if I actually o'd. Feeling like I'm out because AF is supposed to come today and have been getting BFNs for the last 3 days. Need to vent because my bestie got pregnant first try and I don't feel like she understands the struggle.
> Just waiting in limbo now

Ttc is very stressful and emotionally draining no matter how long you've been trying. The best thing you can do is support her. Don't let jealousy ruin your friendship. You're only on cycle #2, so keep your head up and stay positive. Some couples take longer than others to conceive.


----------



## Smille24

AngelOb said:


> I meant 9dpo lol it was late last night. Test this morning I thought I saw a shadow but it could have been line eye. Will probably test again tuesday

You're still early! Fxd for you.


----------



## Smille24

I am so frustrated. Currently cd 52 of cycle #7 and I should be in my fertile window for cycle #8 right now grr. I really wish this never ending cycle would end already!!! I'm ready to move on.


----------



## Kern

Hey guys. I think I'm 8dpo today and feeling like I might be pregnant. Tmi, really wet feeling down there which usually I'm not until right before af arrival, moody like af is coming, getting super hungry in the middle of the night like I did with my last pregnancy, light cramping now but felt a lot the previous days, minor backache, feeling tired/unmotivated. So many things that could either be pregnancy or af. Getting antsy to test but don't want a chance of a negative guess, so I suppose I'll wait close to af date. 

How are you all?


----------



## TexasRider

Doing pretty good here. I'm 4 DPO and I also have quite a bit of creamy cm. I don't recall it being like this last month. I know it's far too early to consider it a pregnancy symptom though so we shall see.


----------



## squirrel.

Smille: Poor you, I know what it's like to endlessly wait to O. I hope you ovulate soon! Waiting to O is such a difficult and frustrating part of your cycle, especially when you have to wait so long!

Kern: Your symptoms sound really good! Good job for holding off on testing too, 8dpo is very early for a positive, even though on here it seems like loads of women get them, the norm for implantation isn't even till 9dpo. Good luck for when you do test!


I have really achey ovaries today intermittently on both sides. I hope this is a good sign ovulation is happening today and that it might be happening from both sides. I really want as much chance as possible and two eggs would double my chances! (And I wouldn't mind twins either :haha:). My fingers are so super crossed for a temp rise tomorrow morning.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> FX that we caught the egg.
> Literally got home from work and got him in the bedroom lol. I am now officially in the horrid TWW.
> 
> Good girl! Punctual that's for sure! Really hoping you caught that egg! I think I'll ovulate either Sunday or Monday!
> I hate waiting to ovulate way more than the TWW.Click to expand...

Thank you!! FX you're either ovulating today or tomorrow. I'm just hopin this wait is quick.


----------



## Smille24

squirrel. said:


> Smille: Poor you, I know what it's like to endlessly wait to O. I hope you ovulate soon! Waiting to O is such a difficult and frustrating part of your cycle, especially when you have to wait so long!

Unfortunately I had an anovulatory cycle according to my dr. I am just waiting on af. I'm just praying it's a one time fluke. 

I hope this is your cycle. Fxd for a sticky bean.


----------



## campn

OPKs are still negative, so I've no idea when I'm going to ovulate! Monday will be CD 19, this is getting really annoying, I hate having long cycles. 

How is everyone doing? I hope you all had a pretty nice weekend, today we had so much Chinese food that I think I'll wake up speaking Chinese! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







11998678_10153822682277697_1260606259_n.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommyxofxone

smille i'm sorry :( :hugs: that sucks. :( is there nothing that can be done to help af come along?




morning ladies! i think i just found ewcm ? it's early- cd13- usually i don't have anything starting yet, so i'm wondering if it'll be an early O month? wasn't going to start opks til tomorrow but i'm starting tonight now in case. 

we dtd yesterday but i did the water test and it balled up so that says ewcm. it was SUPER stretchy, i never get it this nice unless it's fall. i dont' get that. i think i'm only fertile in the fall! but anyway cp already up so hoping thats a good sign that i won't have to wait too long for O this cycle.


----------



## todmommy4568

Well my BFP turned into a BFN as of this morning. I am still holding out a little hope as AF has not shown but not much. At this point I just want AF to show so we can get on with September as this is the last month we can try before taking a break but the thought of trying again seems daunting. :cry:


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry tod :(


----------



## TTDuck

so sorry todmommy - hope it's just the variance in the concentration getting into the urine...


----------



## TTDuck

I have a question for you ladies - would you take Dramamine during the 2ww? Going on a boat on the ocean for work today and thinking I should take some (I have no problem with motion sickness on a lake or a large boat but this is a small boat close to shore).


----------



## gina236

During the tww it should be okay. If there is a baby in there it is not sharing your blood yet. They say even if you drink or smoke a little during the tww it's not an issue.


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> smille i'm sorry :( :hugs: that sucks. :( is there nothing that can be done to help af come along?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morning ladies! i think i just found ewcm ? it's early- cd13- usually i don't have anything starting yet, so i'm wondering if it'll be an early O month? wasn't going to start opks til tomorrow but i'm starting tonight now in case.
> 
> we dtd yesterday but i did the water test and it balled up so that says ewcm. it was SUPER stretchy, i never get it this nice unless it's fall. i dont' get that. i think i'm only fertile in the fall! but anyway cp already up so hoping thats a good sign that i won't have to wait too long for O this cycle.

Im not sure. The dr didn't seem concerned, but said if it happens again then she will be. Since ttc my cycles have gotten longer and longer. I'll give it more time and call the dr. Maybe she didn't suggest anything just in case I could be pregnant, but I'm clearly not.


----------



## Smille24

todmommy4568 said:


> Well my BFP turned into a BFN as of this morning. I am still holding out a little hope as AF has not shown but not much. At this point I just want AF to show so we can get on with September as this is the last month we can try before taking a break but the thought of trying again seems daunting. :cry:

I'm sorry. I hope af stays away and the bfn was a fluke.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Big hugs Smile, hopefully you can get this all figured out soon :hugs:

Campn, hopefully you O soon, maybe today or tomorrow? FX for you.

Monday morning, I've had weird episodes of nausea the past two days, I'm sure it's just a fluke since I'm on 3DPO. I'm going away on the 24th (flying) so I'm hoping if I am pregnant I can know prior. Anyone ever have this come up? Would I be safe to fly if I was pregnant? It's only a short flight, 45 minutes tops. Worse case scenario, I can drive and meet my friends there.


----------



## gina236

It is safe to fly until like 8 months. The danger with flying is inducing labor.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

gina236 said:


> It is safe to fly until like 8 months. The danger with flying is inducing labor.

Thank you. I wasn't sure if flying was safe in the 1st trimester.


----------



## gina236

I would think the only issue is the x-ray machine in security but I'm sure you can just tell them you are pregnant and just get a pat down instead. Otherwise the actual flying is completely safe :)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

gina236 said:


> I would think the only issue is the x-ray machine in security but I'm sure you can just tell them you are pregnant and just get a pat down instead. Otherwise the actual flying is completely safe :)

Thank you again! I'm sure that would be an interesting site, trying to whisper to the TSA agent that I'm pregnant without anyone I'm traveling with hearing. :haha:


----------



## campn

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> gina236 said:
> 
> 
> I would think the only issue is the x-ray machine in security but I'm sure you can just tell them you are pregnant and just get a pat down instead. Otherwise the actual flying is completely safe :)
> 
> Thank you again! I'm sure that would be an interesting site, trying to whisper to the TSA agent that I'm pregnant without anyone I'm traveling with hearing. :haha:Click to expand...



It's completely safe to fly in the first trimester! Even those X-ray machines are safe, also the body scanners are completely safe you've no reason to worry at all! Only the last trimester isn't considered too safe just in case of an emergency happening but it sounds like your flight will be short anyway! Really hope you're pregnant!!!


----------



## campn

todmommy4568 said:


> Well my BFP turned into a BFN as of this morning. I am still holding out a little hope as AF has not shown but not much. At this point I just want AF to show so we can get on with September as this is the last month we can try before taking a break but the thought of trying again seems daunting. :cry:


Hopefully it's a false negative! Maybe just a bad test or not concentrated enough urine?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gina236 said:
> 
> 
> I would think the only issue is the x-ray machine in security but I'm sure you can just tell them you are pregnant and just get a pat down instead. Otherwise the actual flying is completely safe :)
> 
> Thank you again! I'm sure that would be an interesting site, trying to whisper to the TSA agent that I'm pregnant without anyone I'm traveling with hearing. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's completely safe to fly in the first trimester! Even those X-ray machines are safe, also the body scanners are completely safe you've no reason to worry at all! Only the last trimester isn't considered too safe just in case of an emergency happening but it sounds like your flight will be short anyway! Really hope you're pregnant!!!Click to expand...

Thanks so much! Any luck with O? I just realized because of that small vaca, I may have to wait until I get home to test.


----------



## psychochick

Wow so much has happened. Congrats to the BFPs. The tests weren't even squinters!

Smille: I read that your DH is doing the SA, hope that turns out well :)

I've been busy with work and housework (building a vegetable garden) but this week is the best week out of the cycle: BD week :happydance: I honestly wish TTC could be just about the BD, which is what I originally thought before starting TTC.

I've been feeling tingles and twinges which I hear is common for pregnancy but since this is pre-O I'm confused about it. It's not really painful but it feels like something is physically moving and the tingles feel almost ticklish.. inside. So weird. Maybe this means I need to take a mental break from thinking about getting pregnant.


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks ladies. Just took an IC and a FR digi, vv faint line in IC and a no on the digi so thinking I'm on the tail end of it


----------



## starryjune

todmommy4568 said:


> Thanks ladies. Just took an IC and a FR digi, vv faint line in IC and a no on the digi so thinking I'm on the tail end of it

Maybe you just don't have enough of the hormone to show on the digi yet?? :shrug:


----------



## squirrel.

So sorry Tod :hugs: it's still so early, perhaps you urine was more dilute, if your numbers are small enough that can make a real difference! I hope you get a proper line the next time you test!


Still waiting to confirm ovulation. Hoping for a proper temp rise tomorrow as this morning's was a bit piddly - though to be fair I was up all night with my daughter crying, with only a few hour's sleep snatched in one-hour blocks, so it's not the most reliable temp (and at 3am it was 0.2 degrees c higher, so not sure which temp to believe anyway).


----------



## Smille24

psychochick said:


> Wow so much has happened. Congrats to the BFPs. The tests weren't even squinters!
> 
> Smille: I read that your DH is doing the SA, hope that turns out well :)
> 
> I've been busy with work and housework (building a vegetable garden) but this week is the best week out of the cycle: BD week :happydance: I honestly wish TTC could be just about the BD, which is what I originally thought before starting TTC.
> 
> I've been feeling tingles and twinges which I hear is common for pregnancy but since this is pre-O I'm confused about it. It's not really painful but it feels like something is physically moving and the tingles feel almost ticklish.. inside. So weird. Maybe this means I need to take a mental break from thinking about getting pregnant.

Thanks me too or he'll be devastated. Either way we'll be referred to a FS, but the dr wanted answers first. He can't go until the 23rd, but it will come fast. Luckily our insurance covers infertility so that's one less thing to stress about.


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks squirrel, your post made me feel a lot better not sure exactly why :haha: I am still getting a lot of symptoms and the two tests I did today dried exactly the same as my positives from Friday it was weird. I stopped taking my temp when I got my BFP so I wouldn't stress out but going to take it tomorrow morning to see where it is, I am 14dpo now. I have been drinking a TON due to some chronic dry mouth I have had the last day or two and someone pointed out that my holds would probably be more diluted even though I stopped drinking before hand but still have so much more fluid coursing through, don't know if that made any sense :haha:

I know I am probably grasping at straws but I'm going to grasp until AF shows


----------



## todmommy4568

Okay so I feel like I am totally blowing up this thread :blush: but I know there are some amazing line eyed ladies in here :haha: getting a good picture was about impossible but I just took this test on pretty much no hold, 15 minutes haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## todmommy4568

AF arrived this morning, glad to be out of limbo I was prepared for it so wasn't so bad. Now I'm glad that I took that test yesterday. GL to everyone!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i believe baby doesn't start taking anything from us til like cd21. as for flying it's really the radiation on the plane is the only thing that would concern me slightly, and the xrays. Radiation is accumulative (worked with xrays a lot) so i just wouldn't do a ton of flying while pregnant.


----------



## Smille24

todmommy4568 said:


> AF arrived this morning, glad to be out of limbo I was prepared for it so wasn't so bad. Now I'm glad that I took that test yesterday. GL to everyone!!

I'm sorry hun.


----------



## AngelOb

Sorry todmommy:(

I'm 12dpo and I swear my test has a line this morning but I'm thinking evap I have no idea. Bbs are sore but that's an AF thing too. We'll see in the next few days


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

mommyxofxone said:


> i believe baby doesn't start taking anything from us til like cd21. as for flying it's really the radiation on the plane is the only thing that would concern me slightly, and the xrays. Radiation is accumulative (worked with xrays a lot) so i just wouldn't do a ton of flying while pregnant.

Thank you. Honestly right now it's a big "what if" but, it's my only flight planned. Thankfully it's a short flight (NYC to Boston) I would try and let TSA know if I am pregnant to hopefully bypass the body scan machines and X-ray. We shall see.

So sorry to hear Todmommy :hugs:


----------



## sevenofnine

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> i believe baby doesn't start taking anything from us til like cd21. as for flying it's really the radiation on the plane is the only thing that would concern me slightly, and the xrays. Radiation is accumulative (worked with xrays a lot) so i just wouldn't do a ton of flying while pregnant.
> 
> Thank you. Honestly right now it's a big "what if" but, it's my only flight planned. Thankfully it's a short flight (NYC to Boston) I would try and let TSA know if I am pregnant to hopefully bypass the body scan machines and X-ray. We shall see.
> 
> So sorry to hear Todmommy :hugs:Click to expand...

I never use / will never use the body scan machines; you can just say that you "opt out" and then no one has to know you're pregnant.

They might be crabby about it, but it's only because then they have to do a pat down (sometimes this involves bringing someone over to do it). There are many, many people that choose to opt out of the body scanners for whatever reason.

It's a thorough pat down, but I've never felt it's invasive or anything.

xx


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I've actually had a pat down in the airport, I don't find it invasive at all. The only reason I would maybe have to come up with a story is because I've traveled with my friends many many times and they know I've never had an issue walking through the body scanner. I'm sure I can come up with something on a whim of why I didn't. Who knows what can happen in a week though.


----------



## Shineystar22

Hi,
Would like to join  Planning to test on 27th September. Hope af will stay away from us &#128513; sending baby dust &#127879;&#127879;&#127879;


----------



## campn

Ladies please help! I need to catch that egg!

Does it seem like I'll get a positive soon? I tested with FMU but I didn't wanna miss any chance. I'll test again in 4 hours and fingers crossed I get a positive! Today is CD 20! Grrrr
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## todmommy4568

campn said:


> Ladies please help! I need to catch that egg!
> 
> Does it seem like I'll get a positive soon? I tested with FMU but I didn't wanna miss any chance. I'll test again in 4 hours and fingers crossed I get a positive! Today is CD 20! Grrrr

Last cycle when mine got that dark they were positive within hours! GL!!


----------



## TTDuck

Tested this morning!! Line showed up almost right away!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## gina236

TTDuck said:


> Tested this morning!! Line showed up almost right away!

11 dpo and that stong of a line?! Congrats!! That's a strong little bean in there! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## JLM73

Congrats TT:happydance:
:dust:


----------



## TTDuck

gina236 said:


> TTDuck said:
> 
> 
> Tested this morning!! Line showed up almost right away!
> 
> 11 dpo and that stong of a line?! Congrats!! That's a strong little bean in there! H&H 9 months!!Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm hoping that's means it's a sticky bean!


----------



## todmommy4568

Congrats TTDuck!


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats TTDuck, lovely line!


----------



## campn

Congrats TTDuck! That's a beautiful dark line!!!


----------



## campn

todmommy4568 said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> Ladies please help! I need to catch that egg!
> 
> Does it seem like I'll get a positive soon? I tested with FMU but I didn't wanna miss any chance. I'll test again in 4 hours and fingers crossed I get a positive! Today is CD 20! Grrrr
> 
> Last cycle when mine got that dark they were positive within hours! GL!!Click to expand...



Yay!! Awesome! Thank you! I guess more BD will happen tonight. We haven't been this busy since our honeymoon :p


----------



## starryjune

campn said:


> Ladies please help! I need to catch that egg!
> 
> Does it seem like I'll get a positive soon? I tested with FMU but I didn't wanna miss any chance. I'll test again in 4 hours and fingers crossed I get a positive! Today is CD 20! Grrrr

Looks like it might be positive later tonight or tomorrow, so O should happen within a couple days. Start to BD daily (or as much as you can) until your temp rises up! :dust:



TTDuck said:


> Tested this morning!! Line showed up almost right away!

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Smille24

Congrats ttduck!!!

Campn- it's getting close. Fxd it's positive soon.


----------



## AngelOb

Congrats TT!

Ladies here is a pic from this morning. Any opinions on it??
 



Attached Files:







20150915_070959.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 34


----------



## starryjune

AngelOb said:


> Congrats TT!
> 
> Ladies here is a pic from this morning. Any opinions on it??

I think I see a very faint line! What DPO are you?


----------



## campn

AngelOb I think I see something! My phone won't let me zoom in but I think I see it! 

Finally a positive OPK! They're not even dry yet. Will try SMEP, BD for the next 3 days, then skip one day and BD again! FX we catch that nice egg. Wish me luck!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## squirrel.

So sorry Tod :hugs: Hopefully you'll get your sticky bean next cycle.

Ttduck wow! Lovely line for 11dpo, congrats :dance: healthy and happy nine months!

Angel - sorry, I can't see anything yet. How many foo are you? 

Campn: good luck catching that egg!

AFM, I got a prompt temp rise this morning, so I'm pretty sure I ovulated Sunday, which makes today 2dpo. Only 9 days till testing :haha: quite hopeful this cycle as our timing was good for once with my husband not being away and also I had a lot of ovulation cramps from both sides, so I'm hoping for double egg release, meaning surely one of them will work out?! :haha: holding out now for those crosshairs tomorrow. I always like seeing them.


----------



## mommyxofxone

TTDuck said:


> Tested this morning!! Line showed up almost right away!

congrats!!!!!



AngelOb said:


> Congrats TT!
> 
> Ladies here is a pic from this morning. Any opinions on it??

omg i didn't even have to enlarge, it's definitely there! congrats!



ANd you know i've never had a pat down or had to do the xray machine? since i always have dd with me, they let us just walk through the metal detector. And i had no idea you could opt-out of the xrays and it wasn't a big deal! nice to know.


----------



## AngelOb

I'm 12dpo that was fmu but I'm doing another one tomorrow. Fx'd this is actually it


----------



## ciz

Trr said:


> Hi ladies!
> Hoping I can join the wait. After stalking this board for weeks l, this is my first post. We have been trying for 2 cycles now and i think I am cd27 out of a usual 26 day cycle and 12dpo? I don't temp chart was just using OPKs and never got a hard positive so don't even know if I actually o'd. Feeling like I'm out because AF is supposed to come today and have been getting BFNs for the last 3 days. Need to vent because my bestie got pregnant first try and I don't feel like she understands the struggle.
> Just waiting in limbo now

welcome hun. do you have another test date in mind? I know its hard but when you're trying it seems everyone you know is trying at the same time and getting their bfp no problem. a lot of women including myself at times feel like this but honestly you will get your bfp soon. it took 6 cycles for me to get my daughter and trying for our second has taken a year with 4 early losses. wishing you lots of lucky lovely. we're all here for a good rant or chat about whatever xxx



Kern said:


> Hey guys. I think I'm 8dpo today and feeling like I might be pregnant. Tmi, really wet feeling down there which usually I'm not until right before af arrival, moody like af is coming, getting super hungry in the middle of the night like I did with my last pregnancy, light cramping now but felt a lot the previous days, minor backache, feeling tired/unmotivated. So many things that could either be pregnancy or af. Getting antsy to test but don't want a chance of a negative guess, so I suppose I'll wait close to af date.
> 
> How are you all?

welcome hun, do you have a test date in mind? lots of luck xxx




todmommy4568 said:


> AF arrived this morning, glad to be out of limbo I was prepared for it so wasn't so bad. Now I'm glad that I took that test yesterday. GL to everyone!!

sorry lovely :hugs: 



Shineystar22 said:


> Hi,
> Would like to join  Planning to test on 27th September. Hope af will stay away from us &#128513; sending baby dust &#127879;&#127879;&#127879;

welcome lovely lots of luck xx



TTDuck said:


> Tested this morning!! Line showed up almost right away!

whhhhhhoooooopppp!!! big congrats, that's a fantastic line...would you like your bfp put on now?? xx



campn said:


> AngelOb I think I see something! My phone won't let me zoom in but I think I see it!
> 
> Finally a positive OPK! They're not even dry yet. Will try SMEP, BD for the next 3 days, then skip one day and BD again! FX we catch that nice egg. Wish me luck!

get in that bedroom missus! I'm still waiting for a positive opk... should have happened by now, still no definite fertile ewcm either...this cycle driving me bonkers. xx


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

TTDuck said:


> Tested this morning!! Line showed up almost right away!

Congrats TT!! That's an amazing line.

FX Campn, get that eggy!!!!


----------



## sevenofnine

So, this is my first cycle using OPK's!

Any opinions? Is this a positive? The past few days were completely blank for the test line, and then I got this today!



It is 3:30pm here, and I got this result at 2:00pm.


----------



## squirrel.

Seven it's not positive yet, but a good sign that it's starting to get darker, it could mean you'll get a positive soon. I'd start testing twice a day now, just to catch that surge.

For an OPK to be positive, the test line needs to be as dark or darker than the control line.

I've attached a picture of my darkest positive this cycle (the test line was darker than the control) and also a picture of two negatives. The one on the bottom was so nearly positive, but as it was a bit lighter, I still considered it negative.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0591.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 12









IMG_0587.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## campn

Sevenofnine, mine looked just like that 4 hours before I got my positive! Maybe BD starting now!


----------



## sevenofnine

squirrel. said:


> Seven it's not positive yet, but a good sign that it's starting to get darker, it could mean you'll get a positive soon. I'd start testing twice a day now, just to catch that surge.
> 
> For an OPK to be positive, the test line needs to be as dark or darker than the control line.
> 
> I've attached a picture of my darkest positive this cycle (the test line was darker than the control) and also a picture of two negatives. The one on the bottom was so nearly positive, but as it was a bit lighter, I still considered it negative.

That's so helpful, thank you!!


----------



## squirrel.

I should also add that it went from that pale colour to the full on positive in just 12 hours, so keep testing!!


----------



## starryjune

sevenofnine said:


> So, this is my first cycle using OPK's!
> 
> Any opinions? Is this a positive? The past few days were completely blank for the test line, and then I got this today!
> 
> View attachment 896075
> 
> 
> It is 3:30pm here, and I got this result at 2:00pm.

Not quite positive, but since it got that dark in one day, I bet it will be positive by tomorrow morning, so expect to ovulate between tomorrow and Thursday... I'd start to BD as much as possible until the weekend, if not beyond! Are you bbt charting?


----------



## TTDuck

ciz said:


> TTDuck said:
> 
> 
> Tested this morning!! Line showed up almost right away!
> 
> whhhhhhoooooopppp!!! big congrats, that's a fantastic line...would you like your bfp put on now?? xxClick to expand...

Sure thanks. Probably will still test on my planned date but today's is good enough! Lol!


----------



## sevenofnine

starryjune said:


> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> So, this is my first cycle using OPK's!
> 
> Any opinions? Is this a positive? The past few days were completely blank for the test line, and then I got this today!
> 
> View attachment 896075
> 
> 
> It is 3:30pm here, and I got this result at 2:00pm.
> 
> Not quite positive, but since it got that dark in one day, I bet it will be positive by tomorrow morning, so expect to ovulate between tomorrow and Thursday... I'd start to BD as much as possible until the weekend, if not beyond! Are you bbt charting?Click to expand...

I haven't been charting bbt, although I'll start next cycle if I'm out this cycle!

I tested later this evening and got a line of similar darkness, so I'm guessing Wednesday/Thursday will be my positive OPK! (It's 11:50pm on Tuesday here right now).

I seem to ovulate late, CD17-19! Anyone else have longer cycles?


----------



## ksquared726

Hey guys! I think I'm right in the fertile window with a lot of you ladies. It was Cd 18 today, and last Friday I had a little ewcm but then it dried up for a couple of days. After a watery cm day yesterday, tonight I got a bunch of ewcm! And we BD too. Hoping we can BD tomorrow night too, and then Friday we go on a little trip so we should be able to BD through the weekend too :blush:.

I don't do opks because they usually just confuse me, and my O signs are usually pretty apparent. This is our first cycle back TTC after miscarriage, so FX we have good luck this time!


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry for your loss ksquared :hugs: I really hope this is your cycle. Good luck catching that egg!



Crosshairs today!!! :dance: I was so worried soy would give me an anovulatory cycle as it seemed to take ages with lots of fertile signs before it happened. I can finally finally relax and start to think about other stuff again (timing bd and taking OPKs was consuming me in a bad way). I'm going to try not to focus on the TWW if possible... :haha: like that's going to happen!

So far I'm pretty pleased that this cycle's last 6 temps or so are nearly exactly mirroring the same temps on my successful soy cycle with my daughter. I've got an overlay on my ff page and I just love looking at it :D


----------



## Linzalora

Hello ladies! I'll be testing on September 23. We're still TTC #1. 

About the OPKs- I have never been able to get a real positive reading on one of those things, so I just mark it on my chart between the stark white negatives. I figure as long as we're dtd during that time, we might catch something!


----------



## AngelofTroy

No positive opk yet here but some ewcm. DTD last night, working tonight.


----------



## AngelOb

Squirrel: Yay for crosshairs! Hoping the mirroring of cycles is a great sign that this will be your month.

AFM: another shadow of a line today. The thing that is different from last cycle is a temp jump this morning. Last cycle my temps starting dropping at 13dpo for AF and this time it went up so maybe the shadows are my bfp. I just want to see a real line if that's the case. I think I may go out and buy a frer tonight since I left mine at home and I'm out of town all week. I have decided I won't use it until I'm late though so only two more days. I still think today's is a little clearer, what do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







20150916_071617.jpg
File size: 69.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## maybe8

AngelOb said:


> Squirrel: Yay for crosshairs! Hoping the mirroring of cycles is a great sign that this will be your month.
> 
> AFM: another shadow of a line today. The thing that is different from last cycle is a temp jump this morning. Last cycle my temps starting dropping at 13dpo for AF and this time it went up so maybe the shadows are my bfp. I just want to see a real line if that's the case. I think I may go out and buy a frer tonight since I left mine at home and I'm out of town all week. I have decided I won't use it until I'm late though so only two more days. I still think today's is a little clearer, what do you ladies think?

I see what you are talking about. Not sure if it is a bfp or indent line....frer should pick it up....good luck!


----------



## mommyxofxone

still waiting on o! :coffee:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Only have 1 opk strip left so tomorrow better be positive!!


----------



## TTDuck

Angelob I see something and I see color so looks promising!


----------



## JLM73

Morning ladies:coffee:
Was up most the night with DS coughing and nose all stuffed up, so even with a temp adjust my bbt took a nosedive lol. Waiting till afternoon to do today's opk as I am trying to stay near the same time. Already know tonight will be another crap temp as DS has me helping blow his nose literally every 5 mins lol. Allergy meds didn't help dry it up.
:dust: to all!


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> Morning ladies:coffee:
> Was up most the night with DS coughing and nose all stuffed up, so even with a temp adjust my bbt took a nosedive lol. Waiting till afternoon to do today's opk as I am trying to stay near the same time. Already know tonight will be another crap temp as DS has me helping blow his nose literally every 5 mins lol. Allergy meds didn't help dry it up.
> :dust: to all!


Oh no sorry about your son being sick! The weather in Florida seems to be improving so slowly! Hope you get your positive opk!

I think I'm going to ovulate today. I feel all crampy and especially on my left side, but last cycle my left side was crampy too so I guess I don't always alternate ovaries? Interesting!


----------



## JLM73

campn Thx I wish I got O pains to know for sure a side or even when close as I sometimes get mult +opks a month
You are right tho, some ladies don't alternate sides each month.
Sounds like you are on your way get to :sex: lol
:dust:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Afternoon ladies, hope everyone is doing well. Feeling cramps that feel like gas pains in my lower abdomen today. I've been SUPER moody the past couple of days as well. Hoping this is my month. Today I'm 5DPO and the urge to test is getting strong. FX

Hope DS feels better soon JLM


----------



## JLM73

Thx I want to laugh every month because at some point we all start complaining of having gas pains ...Like we are all just sitting around looking at our charts, then leaning ever so slightly to "cut one loose":rofl:
I should O this wknd but def got gas pains today...thinking it's the whole grain cereal I ate a huge bowl of before bed :blush:


----------



## starryjune

JLM73 said:


> Thx I want to laugh every month because at some point we all start complaining of having gas pains ...Like we are all just sitting around looking at our charts, then leaning ever so slightly to "cut one loose":rofl:
> I should O this wknd but def got gas pains today...thinking it's the whole grain cereal I ate a huge bowl of before bed :blush:

TRUTH. I just nearly blasted myself off to the Moon!


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry to hear your little boy is sick JLM. So horrible when kiddies get sick. You feel so helpless! 

Is it normal to alternate then? I didn't know that. I thought it was just random, whichever has the dominant follicle releases an egg. I tend to feel more cramps on the right than the left, so I always wonder if I ovulate more prominently out of that one. Both my kids were conceived from me ovulating from the right (corpus outrun was on that side both times).

Interestingly this cycle is the first time I had cramps on both sides. I have taken soy this time, so it probably made me more crampy than usual rather than ovulating from both sides.

AngelOB - I think I see a very faint line... Maybe try an FRER in the morning?


----------



## Smille24

Today I have been cramping and my bbs are hurting pretty bad. I'm hoping af is finally coming soon.


----------



## jGo_18

Cd49... I've taken so many hpts it's not even funny. All bfn. So today I thought I'd mix things up and take an opks just for shits.... Um... Is this positive? What the hell?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## gina236

jGo_18 said:


> Cd49... I've taken so many hpts it's not even funny. All bfn. So today I thought I'd mix things up and take an opks just for shits.... Um... Is this positive? What the hell?

I got so excited when I first saw this before reading it thinking you finally got a bfp.. that looks almost positive to me. I agree, what the hell?


----------



## starryjune

jGo_18 said:


> Cd49... I've taken so many hpts it's not even funny. All bfn. So today I thought I'd mix things up and take an opks just for shits.... Um... Is this positive? What the hell?

There's no clear sign of ovulation on your chart, so I wonder if this is just an extremely long cycle?? Does look almost +OPK


----------



## sevenofnine

sevenofnine said:


> So, this is my first cycle using OPK's!
> 
> Any opinions? Is this a positive? The past few days were completely blank for the test line, and then I got this today!
> 
> View attachment 896075
> 
> 
> It is 3:30pm here, and I got this result at 2:00pm.

Okay! So I had the result (pictured above) yesterday around 2:00pm, and then also tested again before bed at 10pm, same result (not quite as dark as the control line, but dark).

I test again at 10am and 2pm today, and it's already negative (very light lines now)! Does this mean I didn't ovulate, or that it happened somewhere between 10pm - 10am haha!

I am just not sure whether I haven't ovulated yet, or already did!


----------



## starryjune

sevenofnine said:


> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> So, this is my first cycle using OPK's!
> 
> Any opinions? Is this a positive? The past few days were completely blank for the test line, and then I got this today!
> 
> View attachment 896075
> 
> 
> It is 3:30pm here, and I got this result at 2:00pm.
> 
> Okay! So I had the result (pictured above) yesterday around 2:00pm, and then also tested again before bed at 10pm, same result (not quite as dark as the control line, but dark).
> 
> I test again at 10am and 2pm today, and it's already negative (very light lines now)! Does this mean I didn't ovulate, or that it happened somewhere between 10pm - 10am haha!
> 
> I am just not sure whether I haven't ovulated yet, or already did!Click to expand...

Is it possible the one from yesterday was fading out - like the surge happened late Monday and into Tuesday afternoon?? If you were only testing around 2pm prior to yesterday, that's very possible. I started testing every morning first thing and then also after work from like 8DPO until I got my surge and confirmed O because my surges only seem to last 12 hours, sometimes shorter. If I am right and your surge happened just prior to yesterday's nearly+ test, I bet today is O day.


----------



## squirrel.

jGo_18 - that is very nearly positive. Any chance you can get another donation from your donor? Or do you need to give him lots of notice?


----------



## jGo_18

squirrel. said:


> jGo_18 - that is very nearly positive. Any chance you can get another donation from your donor? Or do you need to give him lots of notice?


I'm sure we could... Just not sure it's worth it. I don't have any other fertile signs...


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Cd49... I've taken so many hpts it's not even funny. All bfn. So today I thought I'd mix things up and take an opks just for shits.... Um... Is this positive? What the hell?

I took one today too for s*!+$ and giggles and there was barely a 2nd line. That looks so close to +.


----------



## Smille24

sevenofnine said:


> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> So, this is my first cycle using OPK's!
> 
> Any opinions? Is this a positive? The past few days were completely blank for the test line, and then I got this today!
> 
> View attachment 896075
> 
> 
> It is 3:30pm here, and I got this result at 2:00pm.
> 
> Okay! So I had the result (pictured above) yesterday around 2:00pm, and then also tested again before bed at 10pm, same result (not quite as dark as the control line, but dark).
> 
> I test again at 10am and 2pm today, and it's already negative (very light lines now)! Does this mean I didn't ovulate, or that it happened somewhere between 10pm - 10am haha!
> 
> I am just not sure whether I haven't ovulated yet, or already did!Click to expand...

Mine sometimes go dark then light then positive. Keep testing.


----------



## ciz

Finally I have my v.slippery ewcm lots of cramping so hopefully we are close. Will get opk tomorrow


----------



## campn

ciz said:


> Finally I have my v.slippery ewcm lots of cramping so hopefully we are close. Will get opk tomorrow

So happy to hear that!! Hope you catch that eggy!


----------



## JLM73

*Starry*:rofl: OMG! And your chart looks awesome!
Not sure about your surges but I def have had quick short surges which is why I have to chart so I can confirm I O'd even if I didn't quite catch the matching opk lines

*Jgo* Donor buddy it looks like you have skipped AF and gone straight to another O:shock: Looks close to positive, but a bit lighter. I would think you would have a pos tomoro or next day! OMG is your donor lined up??


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> *Starry*:rofl: OMG! And your chart looks awesome!
> Not sure about your surges but I def have had quick short surges which is why I have to chart so I can confirm I O'd even if I didn't quite catch the matching opk lines
> 
> *Jgo* Donor buddy it looks like you have skipped AF and gone straight to another O:shock: Looks close to positive, but a bit lighter. I would think you would have a pos tomoro or next day! OMG is your donor lined up??

Maybe I'll test it out just for the hell of it. Donor not lined up... But if it's positive tmrw maybe we will see about getting a one shot... Feels silly as I don't have other O symptoms... Idk.


----------



## JLM73

Jgo how is your ovacue looking to you?


----------



## jGo_18

I gave up on it when my cycle hit like 43 days or whatever. Figured it was a lost cause at that point...


----------



## JLM73

Well seems like your body is trying to make a 2nd run at it.
No one can decide for you and the wife,...but it may be worth a single go if you get a blaring positive tomorrow...which it looks like you very well may
I am cd10 and opk still neg. Last cycle I had +s on 9, 10 and neg 11 12 then + cd13!
So, I am at least hoping I ONLY see a +opk this time near my usual cd13:shrug:
Decided to try the Walmart equate opks this time for a change. Blue dye, but the vids I saw of ppl using them you could def tell when the test was darker.


----------



## campn

jGo_18 said:


> I gave up on it when my cycle hit like 43 days or whatever. Figured it was a lost cause at that point...

Please don't feel this way, you don't know what could happen tomorrow! It is easy to get discouraged even after just one cycle but don't give up on it just yet! Keep trying! :hugs:


----------



## jGo_18

Took another opk this morning, far fainter line. So who knows. I had a photoshoot last night so I didn't have time to connect with our donor... But I may have just been at the tail end of a surge anyway. Seeing a doc next week, we will just see what she says and go from there.

Campn - I've only given up on this cycle - it's been nearly twice as long as my normal cycle at this point and I showed all signs of ovulating early on and then nothing. So it's reasonable to call this one a total bust and wait for it to be over so we can move on to the next cycle. Next cycle will be cycle 6 for us... Hopefully that's the lucky one.

Now... To find the end of this current cycle would be stellar.


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Took another opk this morning, far fainter line. So who knows. I had a photoshoot last night so I didn't have time to connect with our donor... But I may have just been at the tail end of a surge anyway. Seeing a doc next week, we will just see what she says and go from there.
> 
> Campn - I've only given up on this cycle - it's been nearly twice as long as my normal cycle at this point and I showed all signs of ovulating early on and then nothing. So it's reasonable to call this one a total bust and wait for it to be over so we can move on to the next cycle. Next cycle will be cycle 6 for us... Hopefully that's the lucky one.
> 
> Now... To find the end of this current cycle would be stellar.

I feel you. I'm still waiting for af too cd56. This cycle is wwwaaayyyy too long. I'm going to call my dr next week if af doesnt show, but might wait until we get the results from my dh's SA..kill 2 birds with 1 stone. I desperately need to move on.


----------



## AngelOb

Well I think they were just cruel shadow lines. I feel like AF is going to hit today right on time, feeling crampy all over and a little defeated.


----------



## campn

jGo_18 said:


> Took another opk this morning, far fainter line. So who knows. I had a photoshoot last night so I didn't have time to connect with our donor... But I may have just been at the tail end of a surge anyway. Seeing a doc next week, we will just see what she says and go from there.
> 
> Campn - I've only given up on this cycle - it's been nearly twice as long as my normal cycle at this point and I showed all signs of ovulating early on and then nothing. So it's reasonable to call this one a total bust and wait for it to be over so we can move on to the next cycle. Next cycle will be cycle 6 for us... Hopefully that's the lucky one.
> 
> Now... To find the end of this current cycle would be stellar.

I'm sorry hun, these long cycles really do suck big time especially when you're trying to get pregnant, I've had cycles 55 days in length that I thought I must be pregnant! Last cycle I got a +ve OPK then didn't end up ovulating until like a week later. Try to see if anything in your life changed, I know you said Vitex could be to blame so you might need for it to leave your system completely. Fx for you! 

Ladies, I attached my chart and I think I may have ovulated CD 20? It's still not confirmed by FF. It's the day I got a +opk so I don't know! Hopefully that was enough BD to cover my bases though?


----------



## mommyxofxone

AngelofTroy said:


> Only have 1 opk strip left so tomorrow better be positive!!

hoping it's positive angel! lol! only one?! so risky!!



JLM73 said:


> Morning ladies:coffee:
> Was up most the night with DS coughing and nose all stuffed up, so even with a temp adjust my bbt took a nosedive lol. Waiting till afternoon to do today's opk as I am trying to stay near the same time. Already know tonight will be another crap temp as DS has me helping blow his nose literally every 5 mins lol. Allergy meds didn't help dry it up.
> :dust: to all!

poor ds, i so hope he'll feel better soon!!!




jGo_18 said:


> Took another opk this morning, far fainter line. So who knows. I had a photoshoot last night so I didn't have time to connect with our donor... But I may have just been at the tail end of a surge anyway. Seeing a doc next week, we will just see what she says and go from there.
> 
> Campn - I've only given up on this cycle - it's been nearly twice as long as my normal cycle at this point and I showed all signs of ovulating early on and then nothing. So it's reasonable to call this one a total bust and wait for it to be over so we can move on to the next cycle. Next cycle will be cycle 6 for us... Hopefully that's the lucky one.
> 
> Now... To find the end of this current cycle would be stellar.

i can't believe still no bfp. or af. and that opk was whacked!!!



Smille24 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Took another opk this morning, far fainter line. So who knows. I had a photoshoot last night so I didn't have time to connect with our donor... But I may have just been at the tail end of a surge anyway. Seeing a doc next week, we will just see what she says and go from there.
> 
> Campn - I've only given up on this cycle - it's been nearly twice as long as my normal cycle at this point and I showed all signs of ovulating early on and then nothing. So it's reasonable to call this one a total bust and wait for it to be over so we can move on to the next cycle. Next cycle will be cycle 6 for us... Hopefully that's the lucky one.
> 
> Now... To find the end of this current cycle would be stellar.
> 
> I feel you. I'm still waiting for af too cd56. This cycle is wwwaaayyyy too long. I'm going to call my dr next week if af doesnt show, but might wait until we get the results from my dh's SA..kill 2 birds with 1 stone. I desperately need to move on.Click to expand...

i'm so sorry, cd56 sounds really rough :( i hope af shows soon or you get that bfp. limbo is the worst!!!!!



campn said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Took another opk this morning, far fainter line. So who knows. I had a photoshoot last night so I didn't have time to connect with our donor... But I may have just been at the tail end of a surge anyway. Seeing a doc next week, we will just see what she says and go from there.
> 
> Campn - I've only given up on this cycle - it's been nearly twice as long as my normal cycle at this point and I showed all signs of ovulating early on and then nothing. So it's reasonable to call this one a total bust and wait for it to be over so we can move on to the next cycle. Next cycle will be cycle 6 for us... Hopefully that's the lucky one.
> 
> Now... To find the end of this current cycle would be stellar.
> 
> I'm sorry hun, these long cycles really do suck big time especially when you're trying to get pregnant, I've had cycles 55 days in length that I thought I must be pregnant! Last cycle I got a +ve OPK then didn't end up ovulating until like a week later. Try to see if anything in your life changed, I know you said Vitex could be to blame so you might need for it to leave your system completely. Fx for you!
> 
> Ladies, I attached my chart and I think I may have ovulated CD 20? It's still not confirmed by FF. It's the day I got a +opk so I don't know! Hopefully that was enough BD to cover my bases though?Click to expand...

i bet you'll get your crosshairs tomorrow.


afm- cd 16 and no pos opk yet. in fact no more ewcm, and i guess it won't be an early o afterall. possibly looking at like cd 21 again. at least it's like 5 days and not a full week.


----------



## blessme

Can I join??? 

Testing september 26th at 9dpo


----------



## ciz

ok i think ive caught up on the testers. anyone i missed give me a shout please.


me: honestly ive never been so happy to see slippery ewcm and it was definitely ewcm as it was crystal clear and wouldnt wash off easy. we bd'd last night plan on doing so for next couple of nights. i did 1 opk this afternoon will be doing another in an hour or so. but there is something go on as the lines are looking good.


----------



## ciz

blessme said:


> Can I join???
> 
> Testing september 26th at 9dpo

welcome hun and good luck xxx


----------



## campn

ciz said:


> ok i think ive caught up on the testers. anyone i missed give me a shout please.
> 
> 
> me: honestly ive never been so happy to see slippery ewcm and it was definitely ewcm as it was crystal clear and wouldnt wash off easy. we bd'd last night plan on doing so for next couple of nights. i did 1 opk this afternoon will be doing another in an hour or so. but there is something go on as the lines are looking good.



Haha I know what you mean, it's kinda gross when you wipe but still, good to see!!! I hope this is it for you and you get that positive opk! Sounds like you're gonna get it very soon. Are you and your DD feeling better?


----------



## Smille24

I agree campn, you should see crosshairs tomorrow. Yay!

Mommy- i hope you o soon.

Jlm- i hope you're dd feels better.

I was thinking of starting vitex, but I've read that it could really ruin your cycles and I really don't need help with that. I'll just be need patience and wait until we figure out what's next.


----------



## ciz

Hmmm this was half 2 this afternoon
[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150917_151329.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150917_151329.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

And this was at 6pm

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150917_190654.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150917_190654.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

I'm wondering whether it looks like I've missed the surge?


----------



## starryjune

I am terrified to test, guys. I don't have any clear signs AF is coming yet, but a little cramping off and on which makes me think PMS. I can't bear to see the BFN again. I think I will wait until tomorrow and see how I feel then.


----------



## campn

ciz said:


> Hmmm this was half 2 this afternoon
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150917_151329.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150917_151329.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> And this was at 6pm
> 
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150917_190654.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150917_190654.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I'm wondering whether it looks like I've missed the surge?

It's possible you did but also maybe you're just gearing up to O? Are you charting? Have you been BD regularly too just in case?


----------



## squirrel.

Ciz it's possible, but it could also be urine concentration and also the fact that LH is produced in greater quantities in the middle of the day (between 10am and 4pm I believe). Keep testing and see what happens.

Starryjune - your chart is looking amazing! Your temps are going through the roof. I totally understand being too scared to test. Maybe wait till you're late and then test then if you can hold off?


----------



## blessme

ciz said:


> ok i think ive caught up on the testers. anyone i missed give me a shout please.
> 
> 
> me: honestly ive never been so happy to see slippery ewcm and it was definitely ewcm as it was crystal clear and wouldnt wash off easy. we bd'd last night plan on doing so for next couple of nights. i did 1 opk this afternoon will be doing another in an hour or so. but there is something go on as the lines are looking good.

Add me please! 

im testing the 26th at 9dpo


----------



## starryjune

squirrel. said:


> Ciz it's possible, but it could also be urine concentration and also the fact that LH is produced in greater quantities in the middle of the day (between 10am and 4pm I believe). Keep testing and see what happens.
> 
> Starryjune - your chart is looking amazing! Your temps are going through the roof. I totally understand being too scared to test. Maybe wait till you're late and then test then if you can hold off?

Yeah, I think I will try and wait. I bet my temp will drop or spotting will start by tomorrow.


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm this was half 2 this afternoon
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150917_151329.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150917_151329.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> And this was at 6pm
> 
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150917_190654.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150917_190654.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I'm wondering whether it looks like I've missed the surge?
> 
> It's possible you did but also maybe you're just gearing up to O? Are you charting? Have you been BD regularly too just in case?Click to expand...

I don't think I've ov'd yet I'm a cervix feeler and its not been open for since I started having cramps on Sunday. 

We've been lacking in bedroom department cause of all this illness. Only last night we've started bding again so I think we are ok. I'll do another test later and see. 




squirrel. said:


> Ciz it's possible, but it could also be urine concentration and also the fact that LH is produced in greater quantities in the middle of the day (between 10am and 4pm I believe). Keep testing and see what happens.
> Never knew that thanks for the info
> 
> 
> blessme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ciz said:
> 
> 
> ok i think ive caught up on the testers. anyone i missed give me a shout please.
> 
> 
> me: honestly ive never been so happy to see slippery ewcm and it was definitely ewcm as it was crystal clear and wouldnt wash off easy. we bd'd last night plan on doing so for next couple of nights. i did 1 opk this afternoon will be doing another in an hour or so. but there is something go on as the lines are looking good.
> 
> Add me please!
> 
> im testing the 26th at 9dpoClick to expand...
> 
> I have lovely xxClick to expand...


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls hope your all good I have had loads of ewcm today so going to :sex: tonight if we can think I am going to ovulate this weekend will post a picture of my opks to show you girls xx


----------



## ciz

:Well went to loo cleaned hands...Cervix feels open and high :dance:


----------



## psychochick

Hey, lots of us are O'ing around the same time! Mine is today pretty sure. +opk yesterday right on schedule, huge temp dip today, already on the BD. But really not looking forward to another TWW. I always tell myself not to symptom spot and I really mean it this time!! :growlmad:

Sorry to everyone who's out. It's a new season, and a new cycle. :)


----------



## ciz

Funny how that happens isn't it. I know I will be symptom spotting but I will not test for as long as possible lol


----------



## AngelofTroy

Cd15 - Loads of ewcm the past few days, I felt crampy early this morning.. I usually get a positive opk on CD 14 or 15, but I had a negative clear blue digital opk yesterday at 2pm and another today at 4pm... Could I have missed the surge? Or am I yet to O?


----------



## sevenofnine

psychochick said:


> Hey, lots of us are O'ing around the same time! Mine is today pretty sure. +opk yesterday right on schedule, huge temp dip today, already on the BD. But really not looking forward to another TWW. I always tell myself not to symptom spot and I really mean it this time!! :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry to everyone who's out. It's a new season, and a new cycle. :)

I tell myself not to symptom spot... but I don't believe/listen to myself! :haha:


----------



## blessme

Today is O day!!! One last BD then the wait is on!!! 

Although, I had my egg white mucus yesterday so I think I ovulated early... my opk's are still positive so we shall see! 

I cant wait for my wait to begin! This is our first month trying, and it happened RIGHT AWAY with our first! So Im hoping it's that easy this time too!


----------



## squirrel.

Symptom spotting? What's that? :blush: it's not like I've been overanalysing every boob twinge, temp fluctuation and cm change today. Never!


----------



## campn

ciz said:


> :Well went to loo cleaned hands...Cervix feels open and high :dance:

I'm really hoping you catch it, my testing buddy!!! <3
Baby dust to all those who are about to ovulate or in the TWW! Can't wait to see a flood of BFPs on here. 
I'm trying to wait until 12 DPO but we all know how this goes.


----------



## JLM73

Hello Ladies - been out and running alllll day sigh
Well not sure what to think on my end as this morn my cp was med height, med texture, but def open with watery cm ( I rarely get full ewcm just a bit of stretch), and opk this afternoon looked very close to pos, but not quite.
So I finally get home tonight check cp again, and it is high up, med-soft texture hard to choose, and def still open, with watery cm still. Soooo I decided to do a repeat opk since this afternoon was close and I hadn't peed in 5 hrs, and the opk is much lighter than this afternoon AND the last 2 days!?
I have had short surges in the past but wth?? I'm not due to meet donor till Sat! WTH...:nope:


----------



## Bluemoonlight

Waaa I was doing so well not obsessing/thinking about testing and then I got the flu that's going around. Now as I lay around in bed I keep thinking about pregnancy and the desire to test (which had been nonexistent) is rearing its ugly head.


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150918_100553-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150918_100553-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Don't get this lol. This was this morning half 9ish. My cervix was definitely open last night now it's firm tight closed. But these tests are getting darker.


----------



## squirrel.

Ciz that test is so close now. Maybe your cervix will change again in the next couple of days. Judging by that test, I reckon it might go positive later on today or tomorrow, which could mean ovulation on Sunday, so time for your cervix to change again.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## ciz

squirrel. said:


> Ciz that test is so close now. Maybe your cervix will change again in the next couple of days. Judging by that test, I reckon it might go positive later on today or tomorrow, which could mean ovulation on Sunday, so time for your cervix to change again.

I'll be doing another test in an hour ish so will see what that one gives. I'm still having the slippery watery ewcm. If my test is positive it'll mean I'm ovulating a week late, wonder if that's down to being ill?



blablamana said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't really posted here but a couple of days ago (around 10 dpo) I got a nice clear positive on multiple tests, multiple brands.
> 
> Now my period has started and the tests are nearly blank.
> 
> This was my last month trying, I won't be doing it anymore.

Aww lovely I'm sorry to hear that. Wishing you lots of luck for the future hun whatever you decide xxx


----------



## AngelOb

Blablamana I'm so sorry :( take the time you need darling, it can get hard but my bf keeps telling me that our miracle is right around the corner and we can't give up hope that one of these cycles it will be our turn to have a baby that we don't lose early on. 

I'm hoping it will be cd1 for me today, spotted yesterday and today my temp dropped way below cover line. I'm just ready to be done this month. Had a good cry last night not just because of this cycle but because tomorrow is my due date for the little one I lost a 7w. Lot of emotions but like I said before I have to keep hope and October could be my month so I have to stay strong.


----------



## squirrel.

Blabla I'm so sorry :hugs: this TTC business is painful difficult work and I'm so sorry you experienced a loss. Seeing those positives and then having it all swiped away again is so hard. We'll always be waiting with open arms if you ever want to try again and join us.


----------



## squirrel.

Some random 5dpo titbits of weirdness:

- I am seeing pregnant ladies EVERYWHERE!!! And it's not like I'm noticing them only now that I'm in the TWW, because I think about pregnancy and babies a lot and haven't ever not thought about them the last 6 months, so I know it's not that I'm just noticing them now. I saw seven on my walk to drop off my son at nursery and on the subsequent walk through town and the supermarket on the way back. Ridiculous!

- I am super tearful at the moment. Watching the news made me full on sob before work yesterday as it was showing a video of refugees being tear gassed in Hungary. Seeing their suffering made me weep right before going to work. Very awkward! Then this afternoon a children's emergency care ambulance went screaming past sirens blazing and that made me tear up in the middle of the pavement just at the thought of a child being desperately ill. I mean I know I'm usually very sentimental, but this is bad even for me!

- I went into a bookshop and went to get my kids a new picture book. I saw one I liked the look of, took it off the shelf and underneath it there was a book clearly in the wrong section called: What to expect when you're expecting twins (or something along those lines). I laughed out loud there and then in the shop. I'm not religious or superstitious, but it did make me chuckle seeing as I really want twins and am hoping I'm pregnant right now.



What weird TTC/pregnancy things have been happening to you guys?


----------



## Smille24

Blabla, I am so sorry :hug:. We're here no matter what you decide.

Ciz- that is so close. Being ill can definately delay ovulation.


----------



## Smille24

I tested today just for the heck of it. At the 3 min mark there was a 2nd line and it disappeared after drying :cry:. Idk why I tested but I'm sick of this limbo. Yesterday I was talking to my cousin and she said I should be happy that I have 1 child. I almost went ape sh!+ on her. Although my dh has raised my dd since birth, he still deserves a child of his own. It's not fair to him. I am sick of how insensitive and unsupportive the closest people to you can be, which is why I've decided not to tell anyone else.


----------



## Linzalora

Blabla- Sending hugs your way. So sorry for your loss. 

Ugh, Smille, that's like when people who hear about my MC say, "Well at least you know you can get pregnant." All the feels.

Angel- Will keep you in my thoughts tomorrow. Hope your day is easy, and people are there to support you. 

AFM- I'm in limbo. I don't think I've actually ovulated yet. Pretty frustrating.


----------



## Bluemoonlight

I'm sorry Blabla. Hang in there <3


----------



## Smille24

Linzalora said:


> Blabla- Sending hugs your way. So sorry for your loss.
> 
> Ugh, Smille, that's like when people who hear about my MC say, "Well at least you know you can get pregnant." All the feels.
> 
> Angel- Will keep you in my thoughts tomorrow. Hope your day is easy, and people are there to support you.
> 
> AFM- I'm in limbo. I don't think I've actually ovulated yet. Pretty frustrating.

That is so rude! Omg I am so sorry people actually say that to you.


----------



## ciz

Squirrel : every month since TTC lol. I swear it's like the universe playing mind games. Some months it was true but others not so I dunno lol. I hope your signs are pointing to a yes. 

Smille24 : I've just got my surge test I'll post a pic now. So couple more nights for the oh then he can rest hahah. 

Have you had any bloods done? To see what's going on?


----------



## campn

Blabla - I'm so sorry! It'd have been easier to not get a positive at all in the first place! Ughh! Try to stay hopeful, you'll get your miracle! 

Honestly I try to discuss TTC with so little people. My pregnant friend told me I'm obsessed and should give it a rest. This is my second cycle trying, her comment pissed me off. She got pregnant twice without even trying so she thinks maybe I've medical issues lol. 

Ciz- go get some! Baby dust to you!!!


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150918_135006.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150918_135006.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
2pm surge! 

Campn: will be doing so tonight


----------



## Smille24

ciz said:


> Squirrel : every month since TTC lol. I swear it's like the universe playing mind games. Some months it was true but others not so I dunno lol. I hope your signs are pointing to a yes.
> 
> Smille24 : I've just got my surge test I'll post a pic now. So couple more nights for the oh then he can rest hahah.
> 
> Have you had any bloods done? To see what's going on?

Ciz- get it girl!

I talked to my dr and she said I didnt ovulate. I know I'm not pregnant, but I keep hoping. I am going to call her by the end of next week if we dont hear from her regarding dh's SA and see if she can prescribe something to jump start my af. Anovulatory cycles can last 60 days and this is my 1st all year so she didnt seem concerned. I think she wanted me to wait just in case, but Im over it already.


----------



## sevenofnine

Based on when I think I got my surge, (between the 14th-15th), I am somewhere between 1 - 3 DPO. I am trying to decide if I should test early (like on the 25th), or be patient and wait!

I tested at 2pm and 10pm every day, but never did catch a true "positive". It got darker, but never darker than the control. So I'm hoping O did actually happen!


----------



## JLM73

*ciz* I was going to say I had the same thing ystrdy, super close opk, and that night cercix and cm looking good, but opk almost blank?? Holding now for another.
But glad to see that very positive one you posted! My cp is still going high in the sky and cramping, so I hope I can get a +opk like yours today FX

*campn*:shock: OMG how frickin rude of your "friend" Sorry hun :hugs:

*Blabla and Smille*super :hug: to you both. Bla I am really sorry - I went through this last month, but I only got faint lines on mult tests, and started a bleed- progest cream stopped the bleed, but I think too late...Smille sorry to you as well- I understand what you both feel. Finally seeing those lines your heart just grows sooo full of happiness, and watching them fade is truly cruel torture...:hugs:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Afternoon all! Hope everyone is doing well and being patient (HA!) I've had some lower dull backache the past two days, hoping this is a good sign plus bouts of nausea and I am SUPER moody (I almost feel sorry for BF)

Blabla I'm so sorry sweetie, big hugs to you.

Campn, how rude of your friend, is she aware how long it actually takes for most women to conceive?


----------



## campn

She just says oh I guess I'm super fertile! I decided to not update her on anything else. Getting pregnant is a complete miracle and it's not easy like so many people think. 

FF gave me crosshairs this morning, it said I O'd the first day I got my +ve opk, is that possible!? Maybe I got my first surge while I was sleeping and then caught the end of it the next day?


----------



## JLM73

:growlmad:
Ok this opk guessing game is getting really old...And may I add I HATE the Walmart brand Equate opks! UGH! The blue dye doesn't bother me- I needed a change from my reg $opks , but the control lines are pale blue for one ( which I thought would make it easier to see my surge) and the Test line is only wide for like the first 5 mins, then changes to a very thin line making it hard to compare the darkness of the lines! Not only that but if you look at my pics below you can see they look MUCH diff once fully dry, making it impossible to compare a few days- which I ALWAYS have to do.
Quick recap, cd9/10 neg, cd11 afternoon looked very close when wet, cd 11 night was nearly blank!?:huh:
Then I test again today cd12, as I have been cramping like mad(my cp changing)
My cervix is very high, and very open but not it's softest yet, and my cm is a bit stretchy (I never get long ewcm only 1-2 inch stretch), and I think SURELY today's opk will show the surge is back on cd12, since I usually O cd13:smug:
:roll: the line is close again like yesterday afternoon, but literally getting thinner and lighter as I try to snap a few pics!:saywha:
I'm starting to think these are prank opks like those fake bfp tests you can buy...not amused...I am meeting my donor tonight anyway to trust what I feel and see over bad ink:coffee:
*Yesterdays opk with cd11 close then almost blank*

*All opks incl todays surge up again, but look how old one fade*


----------



## JLM73

Campn yup I have def O'd same day as my surge in past for exactly the reason you said.
Mine are sometimes +opks late at like 2 am, and I catch the end the next afternoon, and the next day is my temp spike up after O, but I have short surges now.


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> :growlmad:
> Ok this opk guessing game is getting really old...And may I add I HATE the Walmart brand Equate opks! UGH! The blue dye doesn't bother me- I needed a change from my reg $opks , but the control lines are pale blue for one ( which I thought would make it easier to see my surge) and the Test line is only wide for like the first 5 mins, then changes to a very thin line making it hard to compare the darkness of the lines! Not only that but if you look at my pics below you can see they look MUCH diff once fully dry, making it impossible to compare a few days- which I ALWAYS have to do.
> Quick recap, cd9/10 neg, cd11 afternoon looked very close when wet, cd 11 night was nearly blank!?:huh:
> Then I test again today cd12, as I have been cramping like mad(my cp changing)
> My cervix is very high, and very open but not it's softest yet, and my cm is a bit stretchy (I never get long ewcm only 1-2 inch stretch), and I think SURELY today's opk will show the surge is back on cd12, since I usually O cd13:smug:
> :roll: the line is close again like yesterday afternoon, but literally getting thinner and lighter as I try to snap a few pics!:saywha:
> I'm starting to think these are prank opks like those fake bfp tests you can buy...not amused...I am meeting my donor tonight anyway to trust what I feel and see over bad ink:coffee:
> *Yesterdays opk with cd11 close then almost blank*
> View attachment 896741
> 
> *All opks incl todays surge up again, but look how old one fade*
> View attachment 896743


I think you're about to ovulate like you usually do! I trust your cervix more than those opks! Fx you get your definite positive!!


----------



## JLM73

Sooo I won't buy these again as they drive me crazy with the in and out indecisiveness of + or-
Buuut now that my cd12 opk is dry the lines look +:happydance:
Mind you as I said earlier the test line always dries very thin, but the color matches pretty well now that it's dry. I think this is the best I will get with this weak ink lol See below!


----------



## mommyxofxone

jlm wow you take a lot of tests lol! am i the only one who doesn't keep my opks? i toss them right after i read them.

My friend knows i'm ttc- she doesn't live near me though but we talk through email almost daily. first try with both of hers she got pregnant, used opks. Took me five cycles with dd, and this is cycle four now. she said why aren't you using opks- i said i am- and she did the same thing 'oh well i guess i'm just extra fertile, guess i'll have to be super careful when we're not ttc haha!' i really wanted to reach through the screen and punch her in the face. i know she doesn't mean it the way it comes out but jeez!


----------



## JLM73

Lol Actually I have only done one a day cd9/10 then 2 ystrdy cd11 because I have short fast surges, and aftrnoon looked good :haha:
and today I did only 1, just reposted the pics of it after they dried.
I was peeved the ink is so sketchy on the walmart ones, but after it dried it def looks +
I have been trying for 11 mos almost and at 41 O is def not a given, but I'm heading to meet donor soon:happydance:


----------



## Bluemoonlight

I'm out this month.


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> Lol Actually I have only done one a day cd9/10 then 2 ystrdy cd11 because I have short fast surges, and aftrnoon looked good :haha:
> and today I did only 1, just reposted the pics of it after they dried.
> I was peeved the ink is so sketchy on the walmart ones, but after it dried it def looks +
> I have been trying for 11 mos almost and at 41 O is def not a given, but I'm heading to meet donor soon:happydance:

Woohoo :dance: I wish you the best this cycle. Fxd for a sticky bean!


----------



## campn

Bluemoonlight said:


> I'm out this month.

So sorry hun:hugs: hopefully next cycle!


----------



## Bluemoonlight

Thanks Campn :)


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> She just says oh I guess I'm super fertile! I decided to not update her on anything else. Getting pregnant is a complete miracle and it's not easy like so many people think.
> 
> FF gave me crosshairs this morning, it said I O'd the first day I got my +ve opk, is that possible!? Maybe I got my first surge while I was sleeping and then caught the end of it the next day?

pretty sure i ov'd last night and my surge was yesterday afternoon. infact i think i remember at least 2 cycles how quickly i had my surge then ov hours later. 



JLM73 said:


> Sooo I won't buy these again as they drive me crazy with the in and out indecisiveness of + or-
> Buuut now that my cd12 opk is dry the lines look +:happydance:
> Mind you as I said earlier the test line always dries very thin, but the color matches pretty well now that it's dry. I think this is the best I will get with this weak ink lol See below!
> View attachment 896799
> 
> View attachment 896801

that definitely looks positive. funny how different opks show the strength of the line. ive not tried blue dyes ones only pink.



Bluemoonlight said:


> I'm out this month.

sorry lovely, lots of luck next cycle =) xxxx



AFM: Im pretty sure i ov'd last night or early hours this morning. will do 1 more opk because i did one last night at 10ish at it was still a strong postive so just want to see. 

but working out my test dates turns out i will no longer be a Sept tester af will be due 2nd of october but hopefully stays far away. but i may test 30th ;) xx


----------



## squirrel.

Bluenoonlight :hugs: sorry to hear that.

JLM and ciz good luck catching those eggs!!

My temp went up again today. Could be I'm about to go triphasic or I'll have another spikey luteal phase like I did back in June when my temps bounced up and down like a yoyo. Had a burning sensation in breasts earlier that I also had last cycle when I got a BFP, so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Then there's this persistant feeling of being pregnant that I can't shake... I hope that my brain isn't building me up to a fall in Thursday when I test!


----------



## Bluemoonlight

Thanks ladies <3


----------



## ciz

squirrel. said:


> Bluenoonlight :hugs: sorry to hear that.
> 
> JLM and ciz good luck catching those eggs!!
> 
> My temp went up again today. Could be I'm about to go triphasic or I'll have another spikey luteal phase like I did back in June when my temps bounced up and down like a yoyo. Had a burning sensation in breasts earlier that I also had last cycle when I got a BFP, so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Then there's this persistant feeling of being pregnant that I can't shake... I hope that my brain isn't building me up to a fall in Thursday when I test!

Thanks hun. I think we stand a good chance i locked the oh the bedroom for 3 nights so haha only joking but Yeh we did manage to bd 3 days straight so fingers crossed that was plenty.

I have to say though the last time I was pregnant I just knew. There was just this sure confidence that I knew that test was going to show 2 lines and it did. So trust your gut =) xxx


----------



## Smille24

Bluemoonlight said:


> I'm out this month.

I'm sorry hun


----------



## campn

ciz said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> She just says oh I guess I'm super fertile! I decided to not update her on anything else. Getting pregnant is a complete miracle and it's not easy like so many people think.
> 
> FF gave me crosshairs this morning, it said I O'd the first day I got my +ve opk, is that possible!? Maybe I got my first surge while I was sleeping and then caught the end of it the next day?
> 
> pretty sure i ov'd last night and my surge was yesterday afternoon. infact i think i remember at least 2 cycles how quickly i had my surge then ov hours later.
> 
> 
> 
> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> Sooo I won't buy these again as they drive me crazy with the in and out indecisiveness of + or-
> Buuut now that my cd12 opk is dry the lines look +:happydance:
> Mind you as I said earlier the test line always dries very thin, but the color matches pretty well now that it's dry. I think this is the best I will get with this weak ink lol See below!
> View attachment 896799
> 
> View attachment 896801
> Click to expand...
> 
> that definitely looks positive. funny how different opks show the strength of the line. ive not tried blue dyes ones only pink.
> 
> 
> 
> Bluemoonlight said:
> 
> 
> I'm out this month.Click to expand...
> 
> sorry lovely, lots of luck next cycle =) xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> AFM: Im pretty sure i ov'd last night or early hours this morning. will do 1 more opk because i did one last night at 10ish at it was still a strong postive so just want to see.
> 
> but working out my test dates turns out i will no longer be a Sept tester af will be due 2nd of october but hopefully stays far away. but i may test 30th ;) xxClick to expand...


Stay with us though! I'm sure we'd still be on this thread until early October. I want to see your two pink lines! :hugs:

I'm 4 DPO and super bloated! This was a symptom I had with my DS before I found out I'm pregnant then gas shortly followed, that's not cute.


----------



## ciz

Will be doing so hun. Bloat is a good sign =)


----------



## JLM73

Hi ladies. I think I already O'd (.65 temp rise this a.m.) and most of you know I use a donor. I can't rewrite the Saga and clusterF&^% that occurred last night but here is the link! Pls feel free to laugh, gasp, and offer any opinions on my temp rise after reading lol. I have to meet again tonight tho I think it is too late Thx!:shrug:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...mmentary-pull-out-method-49.html#post36192171


----------



## squirrel.

Oh JLM I'm so sorry for all that bad luck!! How stressful for you and how bad for your donor, he must feel super bad too! I hope you managed to grab the supersperm. I wouldn't be convinced ovulation happened if you didn't get four hours sleep and were drinking. Both can raise BBT.


----------



## blessme

campn said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campn said:
> 
> 
> She just says oh I guess I'm super fertile! I decided to not update her on anything else. Getting pregnant is a complete miracle and it's not easy like so many people think.
> 
> FF gave me crosshairs this morning, it said I O'd the first day I got my +ve opk, is that possible!? Maybe I got my first surge while I was sleeping and then caught the end of it the next day?
> 
> pretty sure i ov'd last night and my surge was yesterday afternoon. infact i think i remember at least 2 cycles how quickly i had my surge then ov hours later.
> 
> 
> 
> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> Sooo I won't buy these again as they drive me crazy with the in and out indecisiveness of + or-
> Buuut now that my cd12 opk is dry the lines look +:happydance:
> Mind you as I said earlier the test line always dries very thin, but the color matches pretty well now that it's dry. I think this is the best I will get with this weak ink lol See below!
> View attachment 896799
> 
> View attachment 896801
> Click to expand...
> 
> that definitely looks positive. funny how different opks show the strength of the line. ive not tried blue dyes ones only pink.
> 
> 
> 
> Bluemoonlight said:
> 
> 
> I'm out this month.Click to expand...
> 
> sorry lovely, lots of luck next cycle =) xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> AFM: Im pretty sure i ov'd last night or early hours this morning. will do 1 more opk because i did one last night at 10ish at it was still a strong postive so just want to see.
> 
> but working out my test dates turns out i will no longer be a Sept tester af will be due 2nd of october but hopefully stays far away. but i may test 30th ;) xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay with us though! I'm sure we'd still be on this thread until early October. I want to see your two pink lines! :hugs:
> 
> I'm 4 DPO and super bloated! This was a symptom I had with my DS before I found out I'm pregnant then gas shortly followed, that's not cute.Click to expand...

I'm 3 DPO and having gas! But I don't think it's anything! 

Hoping for my BFP!! Testing sept 27!


----------



## JLM73

Thx *Squirrel* 
I usually O cd13, which is today, so If I didn't yet today then I should be ok meeting donor again tonight for another pickup...and I will be guarding the cup :gun: lol

*Campn* Bloat is a great sign, but you are right gassy ain't cute :haha: but alot of ladies get that before bfp too
FX and :dust:

*BlueMoon* I'm sorry hun :hugs: Missed your post the first time thru ystrdy!


----------



## campn

JLM73 - What a night! This should be a movie! So sorry hun! I truly hope you didn't ovulate yet and maybe stress could have pushed it back after that! Sometimes all stars can be aligned but one tiny incident and it all crashes and burns right!? Give it another try cause you just never know. How are your opks looking??


----------



## JLM73

I'm holding for opk now got another hour or so
Not sure what to expect - usually short surges:shrug:


----------



## JLM73

:happydance:Another +opk today so looks like I caught the whole surge, and hope the egg hatches today/tomoro so I have a better chance of donor pickup tonight catching that elusive egg!


----------



## mommyxofxone

yeah jlm! looks great! i have another half hour til i can take my test.


----------



## ciz

Frig me. Cervix wide open... don't think oh is the mood tonight...men honestly lol


----------



## campn

ciz said:


> Frig me. Cervix wide open... don't think oh is the mood tonight...men honestly lol

Dress up in something extra sexy and put red lipstick on! If my DH says he's tired I get on top so he has no excuse! Ugh men!

JLM73- Best of luck this time!

I'm getting really bad baby fever this time, looking at baby pictures of DS and remembering how happy I was! Can't wait until I test!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

AF got me a week ago, will be moving over to October testers now :) x


----------



## JLM73

*Tinker*:( :hugs: Sorry hun but I may see you there as I'm borderline Sept/Oct
*Campn* I know right!? *ciz*Take it! lol


----------



## gina236

Wow jlm73! That's horrible! Hopefully things go better tonight. Guard that cup with your life! That's good your opk is still positive! 

AFM I think I'm out. Started spotting today. Haven't really felt pregnant despite having symptoms so not really surprised. Hopefully October will be better.


----------



## campn

gina236 said:


> Wow jlm73! That's horrible! Hopefully things go better tonight. Guard that cup with your life! That's good your opk is still positive!
> 
> AFM I think I'm out. Started spotting today. Haven't really felt pregnant despite having symptoms so not really surprised. Hopefully October will be better.

Have you tested hun? Could be implantation bleeding?


----------



## JLM73

I'm back from my loong trek to get a non-spilled cup o :spermy: and man it was ful:dance:
Hoping to see a nice temp rise in the am and the closed for business sign on the cervix lol Last call!:haha:


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry Gina and Tinkerbelle! :hugs:

JLM hope you caught that egg and that your body finally decided it's ovulated and leaves it at that!!

Temp staying high this morning. I was also super hot and bother in the night, which isn't a purely pregnancy symptom for me, I get this in the TWW as well on non pregnant cycles.


----------



## mommyxofxone

my cp isn't even high or open yet :( concerned it's going to be a REALLY long cycle.


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls cd14 for me done a opk yesterday and today todays looks darker what do u think we :sex: yesterday wont be abule to do it today xx
 



Attached Files:







cd13cd14 x.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gina236

campn said:


> gina236 said:
> 
> 
> Wow jlm73! That's horrible! Hopefully things go better tonight. Guard that cup with your life! That's good your opk is still positive!
> 
> AFM I think I'm out. Started spotting today. Haven't really felt pregnant despite having symptoms so not really surprised. Hopefully October will be better.
> 
> Have you tested hun? Could be implantation bleeding?Click to expand...

My DH asked the same thing but I don't think it is. I feel like AF will start today or tomorrow.


----------



## blessme

I am 3dpo today and this Wait seems like forever! I keep getting tingly sensatios in my breasts and nipples... But I get this alot with ovulation & when AF comes! Can't help but symptom spot because I'm soooooooooo excited to test!


----------



## campn

caz & bob said:


> hiya girls cd14 for me done a opk yesterday and today todays looks darker what do u think we :sex: yesterday wont be abule to do it today xx


It's still negative, keep testing over the next few days so you don't miss it! 

Gina- sorry hun, still hoping AF doesn't show her ugly face. 

Blessme- I know! I'm 5 DPO and it feels like it's going by in slow motion! Maybe I could test in 4-5 days, we'll see! Your symptoms sound promising!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Has anyone ever lost their cookies (sorry) in the TWW? I've heard of waves of nausea, which I'm also expierncing just not sure if anyone has actually gotten sick.


----------



## Smille24

So I've been getting ovulation like cramps since yesterday and ew and watery cm. I couldn't test yesterday bc we were gone all day but I used an OPK just now and it's definitely positive, so I'm probably just now ovulating today. Is it even possible at cd 59? Today is the only shot we have bc of his SA this week.


----------



## JLM73

*Gina*:hugs: Sorry hun I thot you were still Tough Muddering?? Sorry about the spotting, but if it's IB you should start seeing lines 2-3 days after on a frer!? FX for you babe!
*Squirrel*Your chart is lookin good:thumbup: Hope you were "hot n bothered" for a sticky bean reason hehe
*Mommyx*I'm sorry:hugs: Hang in there, hoping you get a surprise+opk!
*caz*That looks sooo close but just below positive. Keep checking it can change VERY fast!FX
*blessme*Tick Tock lol Yesss it's a proven fact that clocks and calendar go slowwwer in the TWW:haha:
*TTC*I'm sure with all the hormones surging and dropping..I haven't personally...I don't even get morn sick when preg:shrug: Hope you are feelin well tho
*Smille- JUMP HIM!!*Yep, because the body does what IT wants to do and not what we WANT it to do ....you can O anytime in a cycle...twice even ...thrice even...:shock: WHoa ...I'm getn a lil doctor Seuss-ish

AFM - Picked up my man juice last night, and am pleased there was no spillage lol.
This cycle is weird already tho- as my temp DROPPED again instead of rising - sigh:roll: And I got a stab pain for like a minute this am where R ovary is...I never had O pain, annnd I just took my last OPK which should be neg as my surge has pass.....WTH?? It's not only my 3rd + but also a smidge darker than the control(despite the crap pale blue dye) which I have never had!!??
Cervix is still open for biz as well- the nerve...Hope shop closes by tomoro and I get some temp rise, as I am NOT ....NOT making anymore epic road trips this cycle!:hissy:
opk porn below!


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> *Gina*:hugs: Sorry hun I thot you were still Tough Muddering?? Sorry about the spotting, but if it's IB you should start seeing lines 2-3 days after on a frer!? FX for you babe!
> *Squirrel*Your chart is lookin good:thumbup: Hope you were "hot n bothered" for a sticky bean reason hehe
> *Mommyx*I'm sorry:hugs: Hang in there, hoping you get a surprise+opk!
> *caz*That looks sooo close but just below positive. Keep checking it can change VERY fast!FX
> *blessme*Tick Tock lol Yesss it's a proven fact that clocks and calendar go slowwwer in the TWW:haha:
> *TTC*I'm sure with all the hormones surging and dropping..I haven't personally...I don't even get morn sick when preg:shrug: Hope you are feelin well tho
> *Smille- JUMP HIM!!*Yep, because the body does what IT wants to do and not what we WANT it to do ....you can O anytime in a cycle...twice even ...thrice even...:shock: WHoa ...I'm getn a lil doctor Seuss-ish
> 
> AFM - Picked up my man juice last night, and am pleased there was no spillage lol.
> This cycle is weird already tho- as my temp DROPPED again instead of rising - sigh:roll: And I got a stab pain for like a minute this am where R ovary is...I never had O pain, annnd I just took my last OPK which should be neg as my surge has pass.....WTH?? It's not only my 3rd + but also a smidge darker than the control(despite the crap pale blue dye) which I have never had!!??
> Cervix is still open for biz as well- the nerve...Hope shop closes by tomoro and I get some temp rise, as I am NOT ....NOT making anymore epic road trips this cycle!:hissy:
> opk porn below!
> View attachment 897163

Mine was darker than the control line also which happens on the day of O. I'm so excited!!!! We dtd 3 day ago and will this evening but that's all we can do. Go figure, I always O during bad times. Well definitely not asking for provera to jump start af.

I hope you see a nice temp rise tomorrow!!!! You're story was great. I didn't mean to laugh bc I know how important every drop is, but I could totally picture you scraping up the juice.


----------



## JLM73

:haha: Yea...I totally tried to scrape it off the carpet...what's a few carpet hairs in the vajay??:shrug:
Surely it happens when ppl dtd on the carpet...maybe...somewhere lol:blush:


----------



## squirrel.

JLM if you got a positive OPK yesterday then today would indicate ovulation, which means a temp drop is perfect! Your temp drops on o-day and only rises the day after. 

Glad to hear this last donation was less eventful :haha: hope you caught that egg!!


----------



## ciz

ok well I didn't manage to get any action last night. oh well we did manage early hours yesterday morning so I think we'll be ok. 

cervix is tucked in and closed now I got creamy cm so ov is def over. so 1 dpo is today. 
I have a question to you ladies anyone experienced very sensitive/sore nips? mine are really sore ive never had this before. 

sorry ladies whos af have arrived. Gina I wont put witch next to yours yet could be implant bleed fingers crossed.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I have a GP appointment booked for the 28th of this month to discuss the changes in my cycle since coming off the pill nearly 6 months ago and my 9-10 day leutal phase. I'm actually due on my period that day too although I ran out of opks this month so I don't know exactly when I Od annoyingly.

Do you think I have any chance if getting progesterone levels checked? Is there anything I should mention that might persuade her?!


----------



## ciz

JLM73 said:


> :haha: Yea...I totally tried to scrape it off the carpet...what's a few carpet hairs in the vajay??:shrug:
> Surely it happens when ppl dtd on the carpet...maybe...somewhere lol:blush:


I saw you posted a journal about all this when I get a moments peace ill catch up as just reading this ^^^ sounds like a must read ha


----------



## JLM73

Troy yep, google perimenopausal sympts
Not that I'm saying you have them, but low progesterone causes those sympts, so just tell the doc you are concerned your progest is low due to hot flashes, irreg cycles, low libido, night sweats blah blah- but specify you are concerned your progest is low. It is also a cause of infertility- so you should catch their attention.


----------



## AngelofTroy

JLM73 said:


> Troy yep, google perimenopausal sympts
> Not that I'm saying you have them, but low progesterone causes those sympts, so just tell the doc you are concerned your progest is low due to hot flashes, irreg cycles, low libido, night sweats blah blah- but specify you are concerned your progest is low. It is also a cause of infertility- so you should catch their attention.

Thank you, I'm only 28 so I hope I'm not perimenopausal! But I have considerably shorter periods than I ever had before and also shorter cycles, low libido and increased PMS symptoms. :/


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

JLM73 said:


> :haha: Yea...I totally tried to scrape it off the carpet...what's a few carpet hairs in the vajay??:shrug:
> Surely it happens when ppl dtd on the carpet...maybe...somewhere lol:blush:

A few carpet hairs never hurt anybody lol

I did feel better afterwards and it was only Friday night that it happened. Not sure what the deal is. I'll be on vacation when AF is supposed to arrive, hoping to sneak a test or two in my luggage.


----------



## gina236

JLM73 said:


> *Gina*:hugs: Sorry hun I thot you were still Tough Muddering?? Sorry about the spotting, but if it's IB you should start seeing lines 2-3 days after on a frer!? FX for you

I am definitely still in training but we DTD anyways. Wasn't trying but sometimes you can't help but :sex: ;) I am still only spotting. It is a little darker than yesterday. Yesterday was just light brown cm. Today is more dark brown. Tmi I know. My cervix has changed to being soft now so I have no clue what's going on. I still feel af will be here soon but having a glimmer of hope still. If she doesn't show tomorrow I will test Tuesday with my FRER but not holding out much hope.


----------



## Smille24

gina236 said:


> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> *Gina*:hugs: Sorry hun I thot you were still Tough Muddering?? Sorry about the spotting, but if it's IB you should start seeing lines 2-3 days after on a frer!? FX for you
> 
> I am definitely still in training but we DTD anyways. Wasn't trying but sometimes you can't help but :sex: ;) I am still only spotting. It is a little darker than yesterday. Yesterday was just light brown cm. Today is more dark brown. Tmi I know. My cervix has changed to being soft now so I have no clue what's going on. I still feel af will be here soon but having a glimmer of hope still. If she doesn't show tomorrow I will test Tuesday with my FRER but not holding out much hope.Click to expand...

It sounds like ib. Hopefully you'll get answers soon. Fxd for you!


----------



## JLM73

:smug: Quite amused over here...need to POAS so hey, why not a diff type opk given the crappy dye in the equate...YAY:happydance: I again got a testline darker than control which I have NEVER had on $tree opks, and I've been using them for years!
I am swaying Team Blue, so if I O today-yup yup...lookin good:coolio: hehe
 



Attached Files:







opkcd14-2.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> :smug: Quite amused over here...need to POAS so hey, why not a diff type opk given the crappy dye in the equate...YAY:happydance: I again got a testline darker than control which I have NEVER had on $tree opks, and I've been using them for years!
> I am swaying Team Blue, so if I O today-yup yup...lookin good:coolio: hehe

Yay, thats awesome news! Those are looking good. I'd say with your dip today you probably O'd today. Fxd you caught it.

I am so glad I tested today. I feel at ease that my body isn't completely failing me. I was supposed to O around this time, but on a new cycle..weird. I'm swaying for a boy also, but at this point I'll be happy with either. Dh has his SA this week and I'm very nervous. He doesn't seem to concerned but I know deep down he's worried. At least we'll know soon and head in the right direction.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey! I an terrible at keeping up with these threads, but I wanted to come and update that I got my bfp today :)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

DobbyForever said:


> Hey! I an terrible at keeping up with these threads, but I wanted to come and update that I got my bfp today :)

Huge congrats Dobby!!!!


----------



## sevenofnine

DobbyForever said:


> Hey! I an terrible at keeping up with these threads, but I wanted to come and update that I got my bfp today :)

Woohoo! Congrats!!


----------



## JLM73

:happydance: CONGRATS Dobby!!!
Tell the truth- you didn't get A bfp you got ALLL the bfps hehe she crosschecked
:friends:

AFM I am getting crampy -yay ( never thought I would say that) but hope that means my cervix is finally closing, cm starting to get creamy...hopefully a rise in the a.m.
It's like Christmas lol I wanna go to bed early so I can get to the next morning already!:xmas10:


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Hey! I an terrible at keeping up with these threads, but I wanted to come and update that I got my bfp today :)

Awesome news! Congrats! Just saw your other post and that's a blaring positive doesn't get any more real than a digital PT! Hoping that BFP rubs off on us ladies still waiting! Fx for a sticky bean! :happydance:

Afm: Cramps and sore boobs today, which only happens a couple of days before AF but I'm not due for AF for another week or so. Wishful thinking? Keep on hurting you boobies if it means BFP! 
Went to the mall with my sister today and almost bought skinny jeans but then I kept thinking well I shouldn't! I'd rather save the money for a maternity skinny jeans! Oh the weird wishes we have when we're in the TWW!


----------



## AngelofTroy

campn said:


> DobbyForever said:
> 
> 
> Hey! I an terrible at keeping up with these threads, but I wanted to come and update that I got my bfp today :)
> 
> Awesome news! Congrats! Just saw your other post and that's a blaring positive doesn't get any more real than a digital PT! Hoping that BFP rubs off on us ladies still waiting! Fx for a sticky bean! :happydance:
> 
> Afm: Cramps and sore boobs today, which only happens a couple of days before AF but I'm not due for AF for another week or so. Wishful thinking? Keep on hurting you boobies if it means BFP!
> Went to the mall with my sister today and almost bought skinny jeans but then I kept thinking well I shouldn't! I'd rather save the money for a maternity skinny jeans! Oh the weird wishes we have when we're in the TWW!Click to expand...

I do this all the time! Oh I shouldn't do xyz because I might be pregnant by then. My OH is 30 on Thursday and when we started TTC we thought we might announce our pregnancy at the party.. Then we decided against a big party partly because it'd be too hard to hide if I was under 12 weeks... Now I wish we were having a sodding party! 

Contgrtulations dobby!


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats Dobby :D I knew I saw a faint line on your first test thread! Happy and healthy nine months!

JLM - lovely line! Hopefully a y-sperm caught your egg!

Smille - Yay that your body is finally gearing up to ovulate! I hope you manage to catch the egg!

Campn - I hope your signs are good ones and that you'll be seeing your BFP very soon. I used to think that way about not doing things or getting things in case I got pregnant, but as it's taken a long time (compared to how long the last one took), I've stopped thinking that way now and try to live in the moment as much as possible.

AFM: Temp staying triphasic :D only mild symptoms: tender breasts, ovary pinches and bloating. Last night I had a really vivid dream that my period had arrived, which left me feeling really disappointed when I woke up till I realised it was a dream. The thing is, that is actually a good thing for me :) I always dream I am pregnant or have dreams about BFPs, but the last time I had a dream my period came was right before the BFP with my daughter and when I was pregnant with my son (who we weren't trying for) I started getting BFN dreams, which was one of the things that made me test. Not a sign of anything and just a huge coincidence, but it does make me smile!


----------



## gina236

You can put me down for :witch: :(


----------



## Smille24

DobbyForever said:


> Hey! I an terrible at keeping up with these threads, but I wanted to come and update that I got my bfp today :)

Omg congrats!!!! :happydance:.


----------



## Smille24

gina236 said:


> You can put me down for :witch: :(

I'm sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry to hear that Gina :hugs: good luck next cycle.

Has anyone here ever experienced discomfort around the time of implantation? I know the theory behind it, that as the embryo imbeds in the uterine lining it breaks down the mother's blood vessels and affects the mucous membranes on the inside of the uterine wall, which is perceived as mentrual like cramps by the woman... I get that, but I've never had it happen before, yet today I have very mild cramps at 8dpo. My period isn't due till Friday, so not sure what's going on. I'm terrified after my period dream last night that actually AF is just coming early when I feel so sure about this cycle. I can't quite let myself hope these are implantation cramps, as I've never felt them before.

Anyone here ever had them? When did you get them and how did they feel?


----------



## campn

gina236 said:


> You can put me down for :witch: :(

Sorry Gina, I was still hoping for you, but at least you didn't get your hopes up this cycle right? And you saved that FRER!


----------



## campn

squirrel. said:


> Sorry to hear that Gina :hugs: good luck next cycle.
> 
> Has anyone here ever experienced discomfort around the time of implantation? I know the theory behind it, that as the embryo imbeds in the uterine lining it breaks down the mother's blood vessels and affects the mucous membranes on the inside of the uterine wall, which is perceived as mentrual like cramps by the woman... I get that, but I've never had it happen before, yet today I have very mild cramps at 8dpo. My period isn't due till Friday, so not sure what's going on. I'm terrified after my period dream last night that actually AF is just coming early when I feel so sure about this cycle. I can't quite let myself hope these are implantation cramps, as I've never felt them before.
> 
> Anyone here ever had them? When did you get them and how did they feel?

With my DS before my missed AF I had cramps so bad, and bloat, I thought for sure I would get my period I even had sips of a beer. I was that certain, I also had some brown spotting but the biggest thing was the cramping.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies. Hope all is well.

Sorry that AF got you Gina, are you still going to do the Tough Mudder? If so, good luck!!!!

Fighting the urge to go buy a FRER today (I'm 4 days to getting AF) but, at the same time I'm hesitant. I have symptoms but, they could also be signs of AF ugh! I guess I could just buy the 2-pack and if I get a BFN bring the other one with me to test while away. The fight in my head is real over this lol.


----------



## gina236

campn said:


> gina236 said:
> 
> 
> You can put me down for :witch: :(
> 
> Sorry Gina, I was still hoping for you, but at least you didn't get your hopes up this cycle right? And you saved that FRER!Click to expand...

Thanks ladies! It is dissapointing but I try to remind myself we weren't supposed to be trying this month. And yes didn't waste any money on tests at least. Next month I am going all out. I will be trying not to look at the calendar and just DTD every other or every 3 days from the time I stop bleeding until I get sick of dh. Haha just kidding about that. Hopefully we will have a stress-free fun month trying. I am still doing my tough mudder saturday. Starting to get pretty nervous especially because I was planning to skip the dangerous obstacles thinking I would be pregnant. Now I have no excuse so I have to do them :O 

Baby dust to everyone! Hoping to see more BFP's!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

You're going to do great Gina!!! Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## claireanddaz

Hi, can you put me down for :witch: moving on to October testing thanks


----------



## JLM73

*Squirrel* Thx hun I am rooting that the Y:spermy: invaders were waiting at the gate hehe
As for your question, I never noticed implant cramping with my oldest 2 as I was younger and never had a doiubt I was fertile. 
With my surro twins - I had to take ALOT of meds on my side to prep for embryo transfer, so I felt hot flashes, cramping, boob tingles all kinds of things.

With my chems in July and Aug this year, I documented in FF that I felt mild cramping both times- which is unusual bcuz I don't usually cramp for AF. The times were about 3-4 days before I started getting very faint lines- so I think that was due to implant.
They felt like very mild "discomfort" twinges or cramps that are very dull, last time especially, my back was a bit achy, and even down my thighs a bit- just general achy feel for many hours that day into night- I even took Ibuprofen- just generally uncomfortable, but not true pain, stabbing or anything.

I am very crampy right now- but I have come to learn that this is due to my cervix changing (closing and tilting right now yay). This feels more of a pulling type cervical cramping. Implant is mor dull and achy for me with occasional twinges.
*Gina* I am so sorry hun. Keep pushing on that Tough Mudder training, and help pass the time:hugs:

AFM: Attention passengers, This is your Captain speaking...please prepare for take off:plane:
we are currently cruising at an altitude of 97.47 degrees, and plan to continue our travel until BFP-topia...Feel free to move about the cabin:haha:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Sorry to hear Claire. GL on your next cycle!


----------



## huntergirl

I am currently 2 days late so will be testing hopefully on Sept 23.
Fingers crossed


----------



## gina236

JLM73 said:


> *Squirrel* Thx hun I am rooting that the Y:spermy: invaders were waiting at the gate hehe
> As for your question, I never noticed implant cramping with my oldest 2 as I was younger and never had a doiubt I was fertile.
> With my surro twins - I had to take ALOT of meds on my side to prep for embryo transfer, so I felt hot flashes, cramping, boob tingles all kinds of things.
> 
> With my chems in July and Aug this year, I documented in FF that I felt mild cramping both times- which is unusual bcuz I don't usually cramp for AF. The times were about 3-4 days before I started getting very faint lines- so I think that was due to implant.
> They felt like very mild "discomfort" twinges or cramps that are very dull, last time especially, my back was a bit achy, and even down my thighs a bit- just general achy feel for many hours that day into night- I even took Ibuprofen- just generally uncomfortable, but not true pain, stabbing or anything.
> 
> I am very crampy right now- but I have come to learn that this is due to my cervix changing (closing and tilting right now yay). This feels more of a pulling type cervical cramping. Implant is mor dull and achy for me with occasional twinges.
> *Gina* I am so sorry hun. Keep pushing on that Tough Mudder training, and help pass the time:hugs:
> 
> AFM: Attention passengers...prepare for take off:plane:
> we are currently cruising at an altitude of 97.47 degrees, and plan to continue our travel until BFP-topia...Feel free to move about the cabin:haha:

Your posts always make me laugh! :haha: thanks I am trying to stay focused on my TM. 5 more training days! Up to 10 mile runs, have to get to 12 this week!


----------



## campn

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Morning ladies. Hope all is well.
> 
> Sorry that AF got you Gina, are you still going to do the Tough Mudder? If so, good luck!!!!
> 
> Fighting the urge to go buy a FRER today (I'm 4 days to getting AF) but, at the same time I'm hesitant. I have symptoms but, they could also be signs of AF ugh! I guess I could just buy the 2-pack and if I get a BFN bring the other one with me to test while away. The fight in my head is real over this lol.

I applaud you on your strength to not test! a FRER could be sensitive enough to pick up a very faint line at least, but if you have opks maybe you could start with that? I know they can be used as a pregnancy test. 

The TWW this time is way harder than last cycle, maybe cause I'm more hopeful this time in general.


----------



## jGo_18

CD54... I've been getting positive or close to positive opks for about a week now. they are all about the same consistent darkness (a bit darker if I've not had much to drink). I have no idea what's going on. 
Smille - maybe we both just skipped AF and went right into another cycle because this past week would've been my fertile time too.
although... seeing as I've had nearly a week of the same dark line.. and no other fertile signs, I really don't know and we aren't trying.
I have doctor appointment tmrw, finally. any tips on what to say or how to approach the topic? I get really nervous around doctors and my anxiety peaks... plus my doc was kinda judgy about the whole "turkey baster" method so I don't want to get into detail with her... but I want her to do a blood test or something.
I'm super anxious.


----------



## campn

jGo_18- sorry your cycle has been all over the place! I've had cycles like that and know the annoyance of it all. If your doctor didn't seem too supportive find another doctor! I wouldn't keep seeing a doctor who made me so uncomfortable. Maybe just focus on your cycles and mention how irregular they've been. I've anxiety talking to anyone in general so I know how you feel. Good luck with everything, sounds like you're about to ovulate!


----------



## jGo_18

I'm for sure going to be bringing up the length of last cycle and then the insane length of this one. I don't trust the opks - as I have no other signs what so ever of ovulation... I usually have a faint line on them all cycle, but they've been dark for too long now, so we'll add that to the list of things that need explaining.
but really... I want her to do a blood test to test for pregnancy, just in case... but I don't want that to open a door for her to pry for details on how we're going about TTC.
I do plan to switch doctors, but the sooner I could get in the better and "new patients" get last priority most places so I figured I'd bite the bullet here and for sure switch when I get pregnant.


----------



## blessme

Hey guys. I was supposed to have ovulated on the 15th. And got positive ovulation tests... Amin still ovulating????

[url=https://postimg.org/image/otim0f3ih/][img]https://s4.postimg.org/otim0f3ih/image.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> CD54... I've been getting positive or close to positive opks for about a week now. they are all about the same consistent darkness (a bit darker if I've not had much to drink). I have no idea what's going on.
> Smille - maybe we both just skipped AF and went right into another cycle because this past week would've been my fertile time too.
> although... seeing as I've had nearly a week of the same dark line.. and no other fertile signs, I really don't know and we aren't trying.
> I have doctor appointment tmrw, finally. any tips on what to say or how to approach the topic? I get really nervous around doctors and my anxiety peaks... plus my doc was kinda judgy about the whole "turkey baster" method so I don't want to get into detail with her... but I want her to do a blood test or something.
> I'm super anxious.

I would talk to them about the lacking signs of ovulation. If your temps arent showing a shift and your opks arent + then maybe you arent ovulating. If they are a good dr, there are ways to help you O and conceive. I'd find a new dr. You should not have to experience anxiety b4 your appt. :hugs: to you and your wife.


----------



## campn

blessme said:


> Hey guys. I was supposed to have ovulated on the 15th. And got positive ovulation tests... Amin still ovulating????
> 
> [url=https://postimg.org/image/otim0f3ih/][img]https://s4.postimg.org/otim0f3ih/image.jpg[/url][/IMG]

That looks very positive to me. Are you charting?? It's the only way to know for sure. Time to BD!


----------



## JLM73

*Hunter*GL FX :dust
*Claire*I'm sorry thw old Bat showed up :hugs:
*Bless*:thumbup: Yuppers! That's a big fat pos opk ma'am! Go jump on him lol
*Jgo*:friends:My donor buddy! I have been in the med field most my life - skip your personal details, and stick to the medical. I have NO idea why you are having such a loooong cycle, but YES. Bring up these things ( even if not true) and they will check your hormones. "irregular cycles...infertility( don't mention the method- not their biz and irrelevant), Low BBT ( lie who cares it works),Hot flashes, and Multiple opks showing high LH" If that doesn't get their asses (wish there was a donkey smiley lol) moving, then you def need a new doc. They should be doing a full female hormone panel(Estrogen and Progesterone at the very least.) I think Progest is checked at cd21, but given you are ??? who knows where tell them to do the dang thing hehe!
Still need you to get that bfp so the donor girls can be bump buddies!:hug:


----------



## ciz

DobbyForever said:


> Hey! I an terrible at keeping up with these threads, but I wanted to come and update that I got my bfp today :)

Big congrats hun will update your bfp later xx



gina236 said:


> You can put me down for :witch: :(

Oh no sorry. Wishing lots of luck next cycle xx



claireanddaz said:


> Hi, can you put me down for :witch: moving on to October testing thanks

So sorry the witch arrived =( lots of luck next time xx



huntergirl said:


> I am currently 2 days late so will be testing hopefully on Sept 23.
> Fingers crossed

Oooo sounds good hun lots of luck =) I'll pop you down if I haven't do so later tonight xx



blessme said:


> Hey guys. I was supposed to have ovulated on the 15th. And got positive ovulation tests... Amin still ovulating????
> 
> [url=https://postimg.org/image/otim0f3ih/][img]https://s4.postimg.org/otim0f3ih/image.jpg[/url][/IMG]

That is looking very postive hun your surge is there so your egg will ready very soon so get busy !! Xxx


----------



## JLM73

*Bless*I forgot to mention it is possible to have more than one egg in a cycle, rare but def poss.
FX and :dust:


----------



## emms110

Can I be added please. Will be the 28th.


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> *Hunter*GL FX :dust
> *Claire*I'm sorry thw old Bat showed up :hugs:
> *Bless*:thumbup: Yuppers! That's a big fat pos opk ma'am! Go jump on him lol
> *Jgo*:friends:My donor buddy! I have been in the med field most my life - skip your personal details, and stick to the medical. I have NO idea why you are having such a loooong cycle, but YES. Bring up these things ( even if not true) and they will check your hormones. "irregular cycles...infertility( don't mention the method- not their biz and irrelevant), Low BBT ( lie who cares it works),Hot flashes, and Multiple opks showing high LH" If that doesn't get their asses (wish there was a donkey smiley lol) moving, then you def need a new doc. They should be doing a full female hormone panel(Estrogen and Progesterone at the very least.) I think Progest is checked at cd21, but given you are ??? who knows where tell them to do the dang thing hehe!
> Still need you to get that bfp so the donor girls can be bump buddies!:hug:

thanks donor buddy! I'm hoping, regardless if she agrees with HOW I'm going about this, she's willing to pull out all the stops. I always feel like doctors drag their feet and are rarely willing to get conclusive answers for me when I go in for whatever reason... hopefully she's willing to pull the trigger and test anything that can reasonably be tested.

is it crazy to be holding out a tiny bit of hope that I'm just one of those rare ones that doesn't produce HCG in my urine and a blood test will come up positive?? I'm trying not to hope for something that's so nearly impossible... but I have this nagging feeling I should have a little hope.


----------



## blessme

Took another... Even more positive 

[url=https://postimg.org/image/c0tr1cczx/][img]https://s30.postimg.org/c0tr1cczx/image.jpg[/url][/IMG]

Probably wont get a BFP until oct 1st now that my cycle is running late. 

Time to baby dance


----------



## JLM73

You are not crazy at all Jgo- It happens! I have tested AFTER both heavy looong AF's with my losses when something seemed off "just in case"
I have worked out "possible" equations Einstein would scratch his head at lol
We all want the same thing- and the fact of the matter is - there is no ONE guaranteed way it happens, nor are we all the same.
Jgo did you read my spilt :spermy: cup fiasco on cd 12??
No matter how perfectly we do our part, the universe can always flip a cup or throw a curveball to F the whole works up :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

Ooh Bless! That was me ysyrdy- get to :sex: woman!


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> You are not crazy at all Jgo- It happens! I have tested AFTER both heavy looong AF's with my losses when something seemed off "just in case"
> I have worked out "possible" equations Einstein would scratch his head at lol
> We all want the same thing- and the fact of the matter is - there is no ONE guaranteed way it happens, nor are we all the same.
> Jgo did you read my spilt :spermy: cup fiasco on cd 12??
> No matter how perfectly we do our part, the universe can always flip a cup or throw a curveball to F the whole works up :rofl:

I didn't read that, I must have missed! I'm having trouble keeping up as I've been so busy (which has been really helpful in distracting me from this awful cycle). what a bummer! 
usually I'm a huge pessimist... but I can't seem to shake the idea that could actually be pregnant and just failing to produce hcg in my urine... 
I guess we'll know tmrw... I can hear the doc now "um... no you are not" :dohh: i'll feel dumb later... but I can't help the feeling right now.


----------



## JLM73

Here's a copy paste of my cd12 donor :spermy: drama lol just to lighten the mood:

<<I am PRAYING the literally 3 drops of semen I salvaged...from a frickin CARPET mind you had the best of the best soldiers...Hell they better be tri-athletes after Treading carpet, surviving me raking them up with my dam fingers, and getting the manual insert- this is frickin insane:wacko:
It was in a large medicine type sterile cup, and when he reached across the car, his arm hit the cup and it went sliding on dashboard and fell, bumped the console (still upright) as we are both doing the slo-mo Movie ::juggle:Nooooooooooo! He grabbed for it I grabbed for it- this took like a second, but felt like 5 mins in slo-mo vision...Sigh- neither of us caught the cup,and it landed below his feet on driver side. Then there is a mad shuffle:dog: as he is trying to move his feet to see where it went- I am like - don't move don't move I'll get it!:brat:-Yeah right its way cramped trying to reach below a driver's legs by the pedals, in the dark. 
By the time the light was on and I found it, it was laying sideways on the carpet, and LITERALLY there was 2-3 DROPS in the cup and a small wet patch in the carpet...
Sooo all I could do was take the couple drops run in the McDs ( if they only knew what was in that cup LOL), and shove thru the crowd to the bathrm, and scooped as much of the drops with my fingers and insert.
Literally was not enough to use the syringe to insert, as I was afraid it would not make it out of the tip if the syringe...
I got it together and went back out. He was SOO embarassed :blush:and apologized a zillion times, but it was an acciddent truly.
I am just worried the may be the part on the carpet, and that those drops were just the semen fluid.
Gonna have to try again tonight .

Now I have a prob. My temp went up .65!! and I THINK it's because I O'd but on the other hand I was so bummed, I went out with friends and had some:wine: , but got home at 4 am and only got 4 hrs broken sleep!?
So what to think?? Is the temp jump from O or from the vino and lack of sleep?? I'm still crampy, cervix High Open and watery cm.>>

:dohh: Thank goodness cd13 was a full *unspilled*cup of man juice 
FX Team* Blue*!


----------



## blessme

campn said:


> blessme said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys. I was supposed to have ovulated on the 15th. And got positive ovulation tests... Amin still ovulating????
> 
> [url=https://postimg.org/image/otim0f3ih/][img]https://s4.postimg.org/otim0f3ih/image.jpg[/url][/IMG]
> 
> That looks very positive to me. Are you charting?? It's the only way to know for sure. Time to BD!Click to expand...


I dont chart... yet... Its our first month trying so all im doing as of now is OPK tests. If we end up having a hard time I will try more things! I didnt realize I should even be taking OPK test. For my daughter i just looked up what day i was about to ovulate and BD 2 days before and 2 days after,,, and BAM, preggo!


----------



## jGo_18

oh my lord... JLM!!! I want to both laugh and cry... the mad scrabble... the desperation you feel in a moment like that... but we all know, when we want it this bad - we're going to do ANYTHING for that shot in the dark!! I'm glad you were able to get a second full cup (spilled!) and try again, but ooooh my!! when you are holding your baby - you'll really have a good laugh. I hope it happens this cycle and we can all assume there was a power swimmer, a hulk of all sperms, that rose up from certain defeat!!


----------



## campn

I think in that baby world everything is possible! That's the beauty of it! 
Here's to hoping we all get BFP very soon.


----------



## Smille24

blessme said:


> Hey guys. I was supposed to have ovulated on the 15th. And got positive ovulation tests... Amin still ovulating????
> 
> [url=https://postimg.org/image/otim0f3ih/][img]https://s4.postimg.org/otim0f3ih/image.jpg[/url][/IMG]

I'd say you haven't yet. The only sure way to tell is if you chart. I'd recommend doing that next cycle. Fxd you wont have to.


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> *Hunter*GL FX :dust
> *Claire*I'm sorry thw old Bat showed up :hugs:
> *Bless*:thumbup: Yuppers! That's a big fat pos opk ma'am! Go jump on him lol
> *Jgo*:friends:My donor buddy! I have been in the med field most my life - skip your personal details, and stick to the medical. I have NO idea why you are having such a loooong cycle, but YES. Bring up these things ( even if not true) and they will check your hormones. "irregular cycles...infertility( don't mention the method- not their biz and irrelevant), Low BBT ( lie who cares it works),Hot flashes, and Multiple opks showing high LH" If that doesn't get their asses (wish there was a donkey smiley lol) moving, then you def need a new doc. They should be doing a full female hormone panel(Estrogen and Progesterone at the very least.) I think Progest is checked at cd21, but given you are ??? who knows where tell them to do the dang thing hehe!
> Still need you to get that bfp so the donor girls can be bump buddies!:hug:
> 
> thanks donor buddy! I'm hoping, regardless if she agrees with HOW I'm going about this, she's willing to pull out all the stops. I always feel like doctors drag their feet and are rarely willing to get conclusive answers for me when I go in for whatever reason... hopefully she's willing to pull the trigger and test anything that can reasonably be tested.
> 
> is it crazy to be holding out a tiny bit of hope that I'm just one of those rare ones that doesn't produce HCG in my urine and a blood test will come up positive?? I'm trying not to hope for something that's so nearly impossible... but I have this nagging feeling I should have a little hope.Click to expand...

You are not crazy at all! I was thinking the same thing after 45 days. I even went against my dh's wishes and used an frer. I was 2 weeks late I had a right. There's hope that you'll O soon hun. I agree with jgo, demand blood work and see what's going on. Tell them whatever they need to hear in order to make it happen. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## blessme

Smille24 said:


> blessme said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys. I was supposed to have ovulated on the 15th. And got positive ovulation tests... Amin still ovulating????
> 
> [url=https://postimg.org/image/otim0f3ih/][img]https://s4.postimg.org/otim0f3ih/image.jpg[/url][/IMG]
> 
> I'd say you haven't yet. The only sure way to tell is if you chart. I'd recommend doing that next cycle. Fxd you wont have to.Click to expand...


How do you chart?


----------



## maybe8

jGo_18 said:


> oh my lord... JLM!!! I want to both laugh and cry... the mad scrabble... the desperation you feel in a moment like that... but we all know, when we want it this bad - we're going to do ANYTHING for that shot in the dark!! I'm glad you were able to get a second full cup (spilled!) and try again, but ooooh my!! when you are holding your baby - you'll really have a good laugh. I hope it happens this cycle and we can all assume there was a power swimmer, a hulk of all sperms, that rose up from certain defeat!!

Would you name the baby Mickey or Donald? :muaha:


----------



## JLM73

Blessme Checkout https://www.fertilityfriend.com
There is a very detailed Q&A section, you can chart your basal body temp- all free 
There are also msg boards and I think you can do a trial membeship- but I use the free version now to chart and confirm ovulation- I have done the member version in the past as well.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. Hope all is well.
> 
> Sorry that AF got you Gina, are you still going to do the Tough Mudder? If so, good luck!!!!
> 
> Fighting the urge to go buy a FRER today (I'm 4 days to getting AF) but, at the same time I'm hesitant. I have symptoms but, they could also be signs of AF ugh! I guess I could just buy the 2-pack and if I get a BFN bring the other one with me to test while away. The fight in my head is real over this lol.
> 
> I applaud you on your strength to not test! a FRER could be sensitive enough to pick up a very faint line at least, but if you have opks maybe you could start with that? I know they can be used as a pregnancy test.
> 
> The TWW this time is way harder than last cycle, maybe cause I'm more hopeful this time in general.Click to expand...

I'm actually really hesitant when it comes to actually testing.

Out of the blue but, does anyone have family history with issues TTC and not have a problem themselves? Both my mom and my aunt (dads sister) had issues. Just wondering if time passes and we don't get a BFP if this could be the issue.


----------



## campn

TTCBABYG2015- My sister has had two miscarriages back to back, but she has a septum in the middle of her uterus that she didn't know about, she can get pregnant without much trouble but can't keep it. 

It can be genetic but also its not the only thing, I know women who had trouble even conceiving once but had perfectly healthy daughters and now many grandkids. Don't worry about that, I think it's perfectly normal not to get pregnant fast and it doesn't mean anything is wrong with you.


----------



## AngelofTroy

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. Hope all is well.
> 
> Sorry that AF got you Gina, are you still going to do the Tough Mudder? If so, good luck!!!!
> 
> Fighting the urge to go buy a FRER today (I'm 4 days to getting AF) but, at the same time I'm hesitant. I have symptoms but, they could also be signs of AF ugh! I guess I could just buy the 2-pack and if I get a BFN bring the other one with me to test while away. The fight in my head is real over this lol.
> 
> I applaud you on your strength to not test! a FRER could be sensitive enough to pick up a very faint line at least, but if you have opks maybe you could start with that? I know they can be used as a pregnancy test.
> 
> The TWW this time is way harder than last cycle, maybe cause I'm more hopeful this time in general.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm actually really hesitant when it comes to actually testing.
> 
> Out of the blue but, does anyone have family history with issues TTC and not have a problem themselves? Both my mom and my aunt (dads sister) had issues. Just wondering if time passes and we don't get a BFP if this could be the issue.Click to expand...

I worry about this too. My aunt had tons of problems, terrible endo and had to have a hysterectomy in her 30s. She adopted my cousin at 40. My mum had my brother and I without issue but then developed endo and cysts which had to be surgically removed. I always expected to have problems which makes my son even more of a miracle but once I had him I naively thought that meant I was OK.


----------



## blessme

Ok, it is normal for my OPK to be SUPER positive still? Its been over 24 hours?


----------



## Smille24

blessme said:


> Ok, it is normal for my OPK to be SUPER positive still? Its been over 24 hours?

Yes, I always get a blazing + on the day of O. The + yesterday just means it's about to happen within 24-48 hrs.


----------



## jGo_18

One last desperation attempt before the doc confirms that simply nothing is happening in there....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls 1dpo today ff put me down cd15that I ovulated hope your all good xx


----------



## ciz

jGo_18 said:


> One last desperation attempt before the doc confirms that simply nothing is happening in there....

hey hun are those the new first response tests? cause all ive been reading about them are a hell of a lot of women were getting false positives from them.

though I cant see anything on these tests sorry xxx



caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls 1dpo today ff put me down cd15that I ovulated hope your all good xx

welcome to the tww. I'm on 3dpo nothing to report other than bit of sore throat this morning xxx


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> One last desperation attempt before the doc confirms that simply nothing is happening in there....

I hope all goes well today and the dr is helpful. Let us know how it goes.

My dh has his SA tomorrow and I'm so nervous.


----------



## jGo_18

ciz said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> One last desperation attempt before the doc confirms that simply nothing is happening in there....
> 
> hey hun are those the new first response tests? cause all ive been reading about them are a hell of a lot of women were getting false positives from them.
> 
> though I cant see anything on these tests sorry xxx
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls 1dpo today ff put me down cd15that I ovulated hope your all good xxClick to expand...
> 
> welcome to the tww. I'm on 3dpo nothing to report other than bit of sore throat this morning xxxClick to expand...

they are the new ones. it was the only first response available when I went to buy tests. i've heard that too. but... if I can't even manage a false positive on one of these crappy tests, I'm certainly not getting a real positive.


----------



## jGo_18

Smille24 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> One last desperation attempt before the doc confirms that simply nothing is happening in there....
> 
> I hope all goes well today and the dr is helpful. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> My dh has his SA tomorrow and I'm so nervous.Click to expand...

will do!
everything crossed the SA goes well for you guys!


----------



## ciz

what test is your doc going to do? is it bloods or urine?

one of my friends had a rough time trying to get pregnant, but it turned out that she had actually been pregnant for couple of months but not 1 preg test picked it up, all she kept having was false negative. anything is possible. she now has a beautiful boy =)


----------



## jGo_18

ciz said:


> what test is your doc going to do? is it bloods or urine?
> 
> one of my friends had a rough time trying to get pregnant, but it turned out that she had actually been pregnant for couple of months but not 1 preg test picked it up, all she kept having was false negative. anything is possible. she now has a beautiful boy =)

I'm going to ask for bloods seeing as urine is getting me nowhere. I've read a lot of stories of women who don't produce hcg in their urine... odd to be hoping that is me! 
and if the blood is still negative... then I'm going to try and push for further testing or whatever she needs to do to figure out why my cycle has changed suddenly the last two months and why this one is soooooo long. I'm going armed with all my FF charts as well so she can see everything we normal for awhile...


----------



## ciz

definitely refuse to move off that chair until that doc helps. wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## campn

JGo- hope you get some answers! Maybe your hormones are just a little off but I'm sure it can easily be fixed. If you're not even ovulating I assume she'll put you on clomid or metformin? Keep us updated! 

Afm: 7 DPO, going to test on 10 DPO with the old FRER and see, I'm planning on testing every 2 days after that. Last cycle I went craaaaazy. DH and sister noticed my bigger boobs, after nursing my DS for 19 months they were definitely not that big so any change is noticeable! Fx. 

TTCBABYG2015- Keep us updated on you! I'm hopeful for us!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Does anyone else spend the first half of the tww saying ,"maybe I O'd earlier than I thought? I could get a :bfp: by now if I actually O'd that one day when I was crampy/had ewcm/insert symptoms" and the second half saying "maybe I O'd late and that would explain the :bfn: I've still got time!"


----------



## JLM73

Jgo FX for you that you have a great outcome at the doc visit!:friends:


----------



## jGo_18

thanks for all the well wishes ladies! just a few more hours and at least the anxiety of waiting for this appointment will be over.


----------



## ciz

AngelofTroy said:


> Does anyone else spend the first half of the tww saying ,"maybe I O'd earlier than I thought? I could get a :bfp: by now if I actually O'd that one day when I was crampy/had ewcm/insert symptoms" and the second half saying "maybe I O'd late and that would explain the :bfn: I've still got time!"

yup. most of the time its in my head while the oh and I are watching tv him not knowing ive just tested when I went to the loo lol


----------



## ciz

wow this is somewhat strange, Ive just worked out that ill be testing again pretty much exactly the same time I did last October with my surprise pregnancy which unfortunately wasn't meant to be.

how crazy is that!!


----------



## JLM73

ciz I totally do that. I'm usually reviewing my FF chart over and over to wee any O possibilities I may have missed- then I break out the Einstein calculations to see how early / late I can test. Hell I have even tested after AF if there is any odd thing that makes me think it was just breakthru bleed...for a week:blush: lol


----------



## gina236

AngelofTroy said:


> Does anyone else spend the first half of the tww saying ,"maybe I O'd earlier than I thought? I could get a :bfp: by now if I actually O'd that one day when I was crampy/had ewcm/insert symptoms" and the second half saying "maybe I O'd late and that would explain the :bfn: I've still got time!"

Every single month! Haha


----------



## ela312012

Hi ladies. Wishing yous all the very best of luck. This is month 6 for us trying n will be testing thurs 24th :happydance:


----------



## ciz

ela312012 said:


> Hi ladies. Wishing yous all the very best of luck. This is month 6 for us trying n will be testing thurs 24th :happydance:

welcome and good luck hun, ill pop you down for the 24th not long now =) x


----------



## ciz

JLM73 said:


> ciz I totally do that. I'm usually reviewing my FF chart over and over to wee any O possibilities I may have missed- then I break out the Einstein calculations to see how early / late I can test. Hell I have even tested after AF if there is any odd thing that makes me think it was just breakthru bleed...for a week:blush: lol

haha yup I usually have about 5 different predicting calculators up to reassure me. I did once too lmao! x


----------



## AngelofTroy

I've also tested after AF!:rofl:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Afternoon all, hope everyone is doing well. JGO, good luck tomorrow FX for you!

Last night I just happen to be thinking about the issues my mom and aunt had TTC, I'm not concerned as of yet considering this is only my third cycle and I haven't even tested yet. I guess what worries me is years ago I was diagnosed with PCOS but, since then I've lost almost 100lbs and AF hits every month mostly on time (within a 2-3 day window for the most part.) I guess if in time we don't get a BFP I'll make an appointment with my GYNO and discuss the possible underlying issues. Right now I'm still fighting the battle of getting a test today or not lol, I really do hesitate when it comes to testing not sure why. 

On a brighter note, I was hoping if I laid out my suitcase and put some clothes near it the gnomes would pack for me. It didn't happen which I guess means I have to get on that tonight. Blah!


----------



## ela312012

ciz said:


> ela312012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Wishing yous all the very best of luck. This is month 6 for us trying n will be testing thurs 24th :happydance:
> 
> welcome and good luck hun, ill pop you down for the 24th not long now =) xClick to expand...

Thanks very much ciz. Yeah I know ... Mind you it defo feels like an eternity each month waiting :growlmad:


----------



## JLM73

*ela*:hi:
*TTC*...gnomes are notoriously lazy. I got one once...lazy bast*** refused to help me pull weeds!? Just stood there staring at me with this stupid grin :growlmad:

AFM omg I have been so busy on the higher threads I am just making it back to this one! Son def gave me his cold - not amused. 
I really hope FF will give me CHs tomorrow. I had a great spike up today, but knowing FF it will hold off until I get 3 temps above the 97.6 mark just to irritate me sigh.
If so I guess I'll be on opk mode till then.
I am 99.9% sure I O'd late morning cd14- that's when I had the 60sec of right ovary pain- which I never get, and my opk was the 3rd + in a row, but the ONLY one where my testline was darker than control. :shock: On Equate and $ tree opks.
I've never had that, so hope this was a good strong O with a nice healthy mature eggy
:dust:


----------



## campn

Am I the only person that's freaked out by gnomes ever since I saw this scary movie about them? 

Jlm- I bet you get crosshairs tomorrow! Where are you in Florida? I'm desperately hoping it cools off a bit now that it's almost October! Really want a BFP this cycle as my due date would be early June, I don't wanna be pregnant in the summer. My poor swollen feet.


----------



## squirrel.

JLM: your temp is looking great, I too reckon you'll get crosshairs tomorrow! 

Moved my testing date up to tomorrow at 10dpo!! Very nervous! I still think it's a bit early for me (I tend to get first BFP at 11dpo), but I'm just too impatient to wait any longer! So hope this hasn't all been in my mind and I'll actually see lines tomorrow.


----------



## Mum2beluv

Hi! Hope everyone is well and hope you dont mind me joining in&#9786;&#65039;
I'm currently 7dpo. Baby dust to all of us! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## ciz

squirrel. said:


> JLM: your temp is looking great, I too reckon you'll get crosshairs tomorrow!
> 
> Moved my testing date up to tomorrow at 10dpo!! Very nervous! I still think it's a bit early for me (I tend to get first BFP at 11dpo), but I'm just too impatient to wait any longer! So hope this hasn't all been in my mind and I'll actually see lines tomorrow.

lots of luck youll see 2 lines hun. xxx



Mum2beluv said:


> Hi! Hope everyone is well and hope you dont mind me joining in&#9786;&#65039;
> I'm currently 7dpo. Baby dust to all of us! &#65533;&#65533;

welcome lovely. not at all what test date would you like? lots of luck xx


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> Am I the only person that's freaked out by gnomes ever since I saw this scary movie about them?
> 
> Jlm- I bet you get crosshairs tomorrow! Where are you in Florida? I'm desperately hoping it cools off a bit now that it's almost October! Really want a BFP this cycle as my due date would be early June, I don't wanna be pregnant in the summer. My poor swollen feet.

no idea what movie you're talking about I'm afraid.

god yeah I remember I was only like mid teen weeks over summer and of course the UK was experiencing its seriously hot few weeks I couldn't hack it. was having panic attacks at night couldn't breathe that ontop of all day and night morning sickness that I was being treated for because nothing stayed down. not nice.


----------



## jGo_18

Doc appt went well. She was very sweet, took extra time looking at my chart. Told me I'm doing everything right. She also said that bbt charts are not 100% conclusive and not to assume anything just because it doesn't look perfect. She said it does look like I ovulated (in cd18 which is what I thought and hoped for!) even tho my chart suggests I didn't. She did a blood test - seemed to be considering that it's possible I am pregnant, but we won't know until tmrw.
If not, she said if I have a third long cycle in a row she will put me on clomid.
Overall, very positive appt. I left feeling good... Despite not having a conclusive answer. She seems very proactive which is great.


----------



## campn

Ciz- that was exactly me; and I lived in Chicago and summers there aren't even that hot! I'd rather have an early summer baby as opposed to being in 3rd trimester in summer like with DS. 

jGo- Sounds very promising! I'm glad she was nice and took the time to look at everything!


----------



## blessme

Hey ladies.. I have lots of twingie/pressure type feelings down there and when i sit down, i can feel that pressure up into my ovaries. 

Are these symptoms of ovulation? My husband and i have been BD lots all month. I was supposed to have ovulated on the 15th, but then got another positive OPK yesterday and today. 

So im confused as to what my body is doing!


----------



## mommyxofxone

dropping by to drop off some opk porn for anyone who is interested :haha: todays opk and it's pretty dark but the line isn't solid, but i'm cautiously calling it a positive....


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=897833&amp;d=1442953149


----------



## JLM73

*Squirrel*I sure hope so! I hate waiting on CHs! FX and toes too for a BFP in the a.m. for you!
*campn* No doubt! It is hot as heck here- even walking the dog is a chore:dog:
I am very close to Tampa.
I have had both winter and summer pregs in the past, and other than being MUCH better in winter weather lol I didb't mind summer pregs, as we have SO many places to wear little here- beach, theme parks etc.
I am ALWAYS cold in buildings - I keep a hoodie on hand for work/theaters, but I was pretty good with DS, at 8mos along and 40 degrees here. Still chilly, but not dying like usual :haha:
*Mum*:hi: Welcome!
*ciz*Eek hope you don't go thru that again!
*Jgo*Ahhh:friends: I am so happy for you!! Isn't it great when docs agree with our thoughts?? I hope you get nothing but good news tomorrow, and if not...yes...I am jinxing you with Clomid:oneofeach: :rofl:
I remember when I was younger. I had it stuck in my head I wanted twins SOO very badly- names chosen and all. Once I was preggo with my surro twins I thought "Cool" but omg one was sideways under my ribs, the other in a squatting position with her feet at my cervix!
Everytime the bottome one(larger) kicked and pushed her head up, her sister reacted by stretching OUT- as in you could see my ribcage stretch sideways!! OMG oww. I had the worst acid reflux too. I LOVE to eat, and I can not even describe how many HOURS I would feel pukey full off eating reg amounts because BabyGirl B was shoved up against my stomach keeping food from moving LOL.
I love to feel babies move, and between the two They wiggled 90% of the day.
I Loved every minute of it, because I knew they were healthy and their mom and dad were getting 2 long awaited babies.
I still want twins for myself...but a boy and girl so I can be done hehe.
Then again, I have much respect for carrying TWINS lol


----------



## JLM73

*Blessme*DO IT!!!:sex:
*Mommyx*DOIT!!!:sex:
Wow...deja vu moment there :shock:


----------



## ciz

jGo_18 said:


> Doc appt went well. She was very sweet, took extra time looking at my chart. Told me I'm doing everything right. She also said that bbt charts are not 100% conclusive and not to assume anything just because it doesn't look perfect. She said it does look like I ovulated (in cd18 which is what I thought and hoped for!) even tho my chart suggests I didn't. She did a blood test - seemed to be considering that it's possible I am pregnant, but we won't know until tmrw.
> If not, she said if I have a third long cycle in a row she will put me on clomid.
> Overall, very positive appt. I left feeling good... Despite not having a conclusive answer. She seems very proactive which is great.

fab news you got a doc willing to help. looking forward to what tomorrow brings for you xx



blessme said:


> Hey ladies.. I have lots of twingie/pressure type feelings down there and when i sit down, i can feel that pressure up into my ovaries.
> 
> Are these symptoms of ovulation? My husband and i have been BD lots all month. I was supposed to have ovulated on the 15th, but then got another positive OPK yesterday and today.
> 
> So im confused as to what my body is doing!

yup definitely hun! those are my exactly my feelings. sometimes its really quite uncomfortable. have you tried feeling your cervix? it does take time getting use to but you will def know when you feel its open. 

anything can throw your body off ovulating. sounds like your body tried before but for whatever reason didn't quite make it so its doing it now. xx



mommyxofxone said:


> dropping by to drop off some opk porn for anyone who is interested :haha: todays opk and it's pretty dark but the line isn't solid, but i'm cautiously calling it a positive....
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=897833&amp;d=1442953149

looking very good hun, time to get busy, have fun lol xx


----------



## campn

I'm in Orlando and my sister is in Tampa! I'm like you I get cold very easily, I love Florida fall and winter cause it's my perfect weather but the summer makes me crabby! 

I really miss feeling baby moves and kicks, you know like around week 25 when they're still not that strong! Something I'm so looking forward to next time. 

Huge respect for you for being a surrogate!


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> Ciz- that was exactly me; and I lived in Chicago and summers there aren't even that hot! I'd rather have an early summer baby as opposed to being in 3rd trimester in summer like with DS.
> QUOTE]
> 
> how olds your son? my daughter will be 2 end of January crazy how fast that times gone.
> 
> 
> 
> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> *Squirrel*I sure hope so! I hate waiting on CHs! FX and toes too for a BFP in the a.m. for you!
> *campn* No doubt! It is hot as heck here- even walking the dog is a chore:dog:
> I am very close to Tampa.
> I have had both winter and summer pregs in the past, and other than being MUCH better in winter weather lol I didb't mind summer pregs, as we have SO many places to wear little here- beach, theme parks etc.
> I am ALWAYS cold in buildings - I keep a hoodie on hand for work/theaters, but I was pretty good with DS, at 8mos along and 40 degrees here. Still chilly, but not dying like usual :haha:
> *Mum*:hi: Welcome!
> *ciz*Eek hope you don't go thru that again!
> *Jgo*Ahhh:friends: I am so happy for you!! Isn't it great when docs agree with our thoughts?? I hope you get nothing but good news tomorrow, and if not...yes...I am jinxing you with Clomid:oneofeach: :rofl:
> I remember when I was younger. I had it stuck in my head I wanted twins SOO very badly- names chosen and all. Once I was preggo with my surro twins I thought "Cool" but omg one was sideways under my ribs, the other in a squatting position with her feet at my cervix!
> Everytime the bottome one(larger) kicked and pushed her head up, her sister reacted by stretching OUT- as in you could see my ribcage stretch sideways!! OMG oww. I had the worst acid reflux too. I LOVE to eat, and I can not even describe how many HOURS I would feel pukey full off eating reg amounts because BabyGirl B was shoved up against my stomach keeping food from moving LOL.
> I love to feel babies move, and between the two They wiggled 90% of the day.
> I Loved every minute of it, because I knew they were healthy and their mom and dad were getting 2 long awaited babies.
> I still want twins for myself...but a boy and girl so I can be done hehe.
> Then again, I have much respect for carrying TWINS lol
> 
> thanks hun, yes I really hope I don't either lol not only that I was suffering severe spd and heart burn every day. I was going through 6 pints of milk every couple days it was madness!
> 
> aww wow, didn't know you carried twins before, that must have felt amazing but yeah very uncomfortable at times lol xxClick to expand...


----------



## mommyxofxone

Jgo! So happy you had a good experience with your spot!!! Sounds like a good dr!


----------



## JLM73

Thx campn Yes I too can not WAIT to feel little kicks n jabs. I have my own doppler too, so I can search for the HB anytime. Earliest I found it was 10 wks with DS.
The twin surro experience was amazing, because those were their first kiddos, and they had planned and saved for many years( they were mid to late 40's), and they were so in awe every appt, and very very sweet to me.
I think rib spreading aside, they ruined me. I can never sleep flat anymore lol. I still use 2 pillows, and one is the TV pillow- it has a back and side arms for sitting up in bed to watch TV...:blush: yea I got acid reflux soooo bad with them I had to sleep sitting UP, and that was what I came up with. Still use that pillow to this day.


----------



## Smille24

Blessme- those are definitely ovulation pains! 

Squirrel- good luck hun. Hopefully you'll see 2 pink lines!

Jgo- I am so happy your appt went well and your dr is willing to assist you. Fxd you get a positive answer tomorrow, but if not there's still hope.

Jlm- I miss feeling movement as well. I remember driving in the car listening to music and she'd go nuts like she was dancing. 

Afm- dh seems very hesitant on going tomorrow. I am very worried he wont follow through, but he really doesn't have a choice as my dr will not move forward without the test. I'm praying for good news.


----------



## campn

Ciz- My son just turned 3 on September 1st! I didn't want the gap to be this big but we weren't ready before now sadly. It really does go insanely fast which is scary! I hope I still remember how to take care of a baby!


----------



## blessme

Thanks for the help ladies!!! We dtd again tonight just in case I am ovulating today with all those symptoms I'm having. My lord, this will put me at a 36 day cycle... Ugh... Guess my 2WW starts tomorrow!


----------



## JLM73

*Smille* :gun::grr:
We have _*ways*_ of making him get in the car:haha:
No seriously - why are men such babies?? For the love of pete 
Let them try putting their feet in stirrups, spread eagle, having a spreader inserted and then being poked and prodded INSIDE your body...
Eh? Not so bad on their end now is it?
Tell him I said get in the car!:growlmad: lol


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> *Smille* :gun::grr:
> We have _*ways*_ of making him get in the car:haha:
> No seriously - why are men such babies?? For the love of pete
> Let them try putting their feet in stirrups, spread eagle, having a spreader inserted and then being poked and prodded INSIDE your body...
> Eh? Not so bad on their end now is it?
> Tell him I said get in the car!:growlmad: lol

Lmao right? I told him what happens during a pap smear and he was like "that's gross". He said he "forgot" about the test...I dont buy it for a second. He knows if he doesnt go I will never forgive him nor will I let it go.


----------



## campn

Smille24- Start with the silent treatment now! I'd find a time when he's relaxed and being nice and bring it up in a kind tone, sometimes we just need to ask others nicely then they can't say no! I hope he goes for you!


----------



## TexasRider

14 DPO and BFN today. Cramps like AF is coming. Hope she comes today so I can go on to cycle 4. Normally she shows first thing in the morning but so far nothing


----------



## huntergirl

Well I got a BFN! :( still had a little hope that maybe I tested too early but then that got smacked down by stupid AF! Guess this just means it wasn't my time and I get to keep practicing... :)
Heartbroken but got to keep moving


----------



## JLM73

Anybody but me enjoy the brief window of time when they can get up and NOT have to fmu or hold for any testing? LOL I love poas as much as the next girl- but these few days between opks, and hpt are a nice break. I'm sure my body is like FINALLY a day not being dehydrated off and on!

OK all about me me me:brat: :haha:
I maintained my temp rise:bunny: So FF was kind enough to grace me with CrossHairs!! Annnd since I have reached that magical 3dpo:smug: I started natural progest cream this morning- hope to make a very sticky landing pad for the incoming bean!:plane:


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> Anybody but me enjoy the brief window of time when they can get up and NOT have to fmu or hold for any testing? LOL I love poas as much as the next girl- but these few days between opks, and hpt are a nice break. I'm sure my body is like FINALLY a day not being dehydrated off and on!
> 
> OK all about me me me:brat: :haha:
> I maintained my temp rise:bunny: So FF was kind enough to grace me with CrossHairs!! Annnd since I have reached that magical 3dpo:smug: I started natural progest cream this morning- hope to make a very sticky landing pad for the incoming bean!:plane:

I know it's so freeing! I'm trying to push back testing as I'm so nervous. My temp dipped a little today, so it got my hopes down as maybe I'll get AF in like 5 days. I'm trying not to get my hopes up as it gets closer to testing time. Is it possible to get a BFP at 8 DPO?


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> Ciz- My son just turned 3 on September 1st! I didn't want the gap to be this big but we weren't ready before now sadly. It really does go insanely fast which is scary! I hope I still remember how to take care of a baby!

aww lush, my dd is 2 in January and boy has the terrible 2s kicked in with her, some days she drives me bonkers but then she has such an infectious laugh all is forgotten lol. yeah same we didn't want a big age gap so I think if we caught now it would just be right for us.


----------



## Smille24

We will get the results tomorrow. What a nightmare it was. I called the lab (10 min from our home) last week to confirm they can do it and they said yes. We got there and they said no it has to go to the hospital. I flipped and left in a hurry bc the hospital is 20 min away. Dh was already ticked he had to do it, so he's fuming by then. I cried the entire time bc the whole situation sucks. I never thought it'd come to this. We got there a couple min late due to contruction but the woman said it was still very warm so it's ok. I pray everything is ok.


----------



## jGo_18

everything crossed for you smille!!! I have every faith that the results will come back great!


----------



## psychochick

Smille: Pap smear is gross? I dunno, seems like sex would be gross too then, wouldn't it? (That's definitely what I thought when I first had sex ed :laugh2:) He's definitely saying things to appease you, telling you he'd do it and then "oops I forgot", to get you off his back, without actually committing to it. Tell him he's only prolonging the issue. Might as well get it over with. He knows it can't be delayed forever.


----------



## psychochick

Smille: Oh oops, I just saw your latest post. Well I honestly think it works out better for him this way too, get it over with and just know so you can move on. FX for tomorrow's results!!!


----------



## sevenofnine

Took a test today (I'm somewhere around 6-8dpo). Period is likely to come on the 30th-Oct 1st. BFN today! I very well know it's too early :haha:

Absolutely no symptoms, feel completely normal.


----------



## Smille24

psychochick said:


> Smille: Pap smear is gross? I dunno, seems like sex would be gross too then, wouldn't it? (That's definitely what I thought when I first had sex ed :laugh2:) He's definitely saying things to appease you, telling you he'd do it and then "oops I forgot", to get you off his back, without actually committing to it. Tell him he's only prolonging the issue. Might as well get it over with. He knows it can't be delayed forever.

He meant the spreader part is gross, but I was dramatic when telling him about it. All I could ask for was for him to go through with it and he did. He's in a much better mood now, but he got defensive bc he feels like we're pointing fingers at him and it's not the case.


----------



## JLM73

*campn*Very low chance of bfp on 8dpo- save yourself the stress:thumbup: Your dip is right on time for implant mama!! FX
*Smille*:hugs: Ahh so happy you were able to get it done hun! Men- I think they always want to point to us as 100% the prob in ttc, but that simply isn't true! Even if their SA is good, most men can always help improve our chances with tips from the doc. Funny how if we can't get preggers, they are like "Bummer" But point to them to just TEST their juice and they take it as an insult LOL. If I was a man I would want to KNOW!!

*Jgo* How ya doin over there?


----------



## JLM73

*Seven* No harm No foul! Someone has to test the control line right:shrug:
I know I tests 10-20 a month myself Opk or hpt :rofl:


----------



## jGo_18

still waiting for the results of my blood test. they said some time afternoon (it's 1:25p here)... i'll probably call if they aren't up by like 4p.
the wait is killllling me!!


----------



## JLM73

:friends: Oooh I can hardly wait!!
Hoping all GOOD things for you!!
:dust:


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> *campn*Very low chance of bfp on 8dpo- save yourself the stress:thumbup: Your dip is right on time for implant mama!! FX

Thank you! This makes me feel much better! I was going to drive myself crazy. <3


----------



## Autumn leaves

Witch got me :( x


----------



## JLM73

:( Oh no Autumn...sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

:sick: OMG...3dpo, and I am BLOATED! Like ridiculously filled with air...:blush:
I swear if someone :pop: I would level the house to its foundation ugh!


----------



## squirrel.

JLM: Yay for crosshairs!! Your temps are looking nice and raised! I've been super bloated too this TWW starting around 5dpo (and to varying degrees every day since). Hope it's a good sign for you (and me!).

Campn: Your temps are looking great! Your temp dip today is so tiny, it really doesn't mean anything. Could definitely be implantation!

jGo_18: Good luck with your results!

Sevenofnine: Still so early, plenty of time left.

Smille: I hope your results come back amazing, I'm sure they will.


AFM: 10dpo and negatives this morning on a clearblue plus and an FRER. Then this afternoon at 5pm I took a cheap blue dye test and got a very convincing line at around 10-15 minutes, but now I reckon it's an evap as I tried another at 7pm (maybe not too long a hold) and can't see much other than a shadow line (the line at 5pm was clear, if faint and definitely blue). Going to see what my proper tests say tomorrow. 11dpo is more typical for me getting a first BFP (3 out of 4 pregnancies)... ugh, think I'm just kidding myself. I think I'm trying to salvage my feelings. Can't believe how confident I felt this cycle! I really thought I was pregnant :cry:

Picture is tweaked as it wasn't showing with camera well, but it was much clearer to the eye, as usual
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4184.jpg
File size: 142 KB
Views: 24


----------



## jGo_18

Blood test is negative. Can this horrible cycle just end now please.


----------



## TexasRider

AF still hasn't shown. I've always been 28 day cycles on the dot. Last period on aug 26. But I took. A new FRER this morning with FMU and it was BFN. Last time I was pregnant I didn't test till the day AF was due but it was at night. Maybe I should test again tonight? She always comes first thing in the morning and no sign of her.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wahoo finally!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=898059&d=1443039259


----------



## ciz

huntergirl said:


> Well I got a BFN! :( still had a little hope that maybe I tested too early but then that got smacked down by stupid AF! Guess this just means it wasn't my time and I get to keep practicing... :)
> Heartbroken but got to keep moving

Sorry lovely. It will happen for you. Lots of luck next cycle xx



Smille24 said:


> We will get the results tomorrow. What a nightmare it was. I called the lab (10 min from our home) last week to confirm they can do it and they said yes. We got there and they said no it has to go to the hospital. I flipped and left in a hurry bc the hospital is 20 min away. Dh was already ticked he had to do it, so he's fuming by then. I cried the entire time bc the whole situation sucks. I never thought it'd come to this. We got there a couple min late due to contruction but the woman said it was still very warm so it's ok. I pray everything is ok.

Hope you get some answers soon hun xx



sevenofnine said:


> Took a test today (I'm somewhere around 6-8dpo). Period is likely to come on the 30th-Oct 1st. BFN today! I very well know it's too early :haha:
> 
> Absolutely no symptoms, feel completely normal.

Too early hun you may not even implanted yet =) lots of luck to you xx



Autumn leaves said:


> Witch got me :( x

Sorry lovely. Lots of luck next cycle xx



JLM73 said:


> :sick: OMG...3dpo, and I am BLOATED! Like ridiculously filled with air...:blush:
> I swear if someone :pop: I would level the house to its foundation ugh!

Oh yes been bloated since ov honesty looks early prego belly haha. Xx



squirrel. said:


> AAFM: 10dpo and negatives this morning on a clearblue plus and an FRER. Then this afternoon at 5pm I took a cheap blue dye test and got a very convincing line at around 10-15 minutes, but now I reckon it's an evap as I tried another at 7pm (maybe not too long a hold) and can't see much other than a shadow line (the line at 5pm was clear, if faint and definitely blue). Going to see what my proper tests say tomorrow. 11dpo is more typical for me getting a first BFP (3 out of 4 pregnancies)... ugh, think I'm just kidding myself. I think I'm trying to salvage my feelings. Can't believe how confident I felt this cycle! I really thought I was pregnant :cry:
> 
> Picture is tweaked as it wasn't showing with camera well, but it was much clearer to the eye, as usual

I don't usually get a bfp until the eve of 11dpo. Keeping everything crossed for you hun xx



jGo_18 said:


> Blood test is negative. Can this horrible cycle just end now please.

Sorry lovely to hear that but now you have a definite no from bloods it may bring on you af cause you've been in this unknown train of thought. Hope in this case af comes for you soon now xx



mommyxofxone said:


> Wahoo finally!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=898059&d=1443039259

Oh yeah go get busy xx


----------



## ciz

4dpo for and been having light cramps/twinges over left ovary area. Been feeling tired today had to take a nap. Woke up again sore throat, couple mouth ulcers and cervix feels tucked up.


----------



## ela312012

hi ladies, done a test earlier :bfp: the one month I gave up taking everything because I was sick of trying n it happened yay. best of luck to everyone .. hope there are plenty more bfp's to come :flower:


----------



## campn

Squirrel- I see a line and it looks promising! I know these blue ink tests are known for evaps but with my DS I got a line just like that on a blue dye and thought it was an evap and retested again the next morning and got a positive! Fx this is your positive. I'm stalking! 

Ciz- I think that's a good sign those cramps! Sorry you've been having a sore throat, I wake up every few days with one, not cool.

Ela- Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Blood test is negative. Can this horrible cycle just end now please.

I am so sorry hun :hugs:. Did they say theyd do something to bring af?


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> Wahoo finally!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=898059&d=1443039259

Woohoo :happydance:.


----------



## ciz

ela312012 said:


> hi ladies, done a test earlier :bfp: the one month I gave up taking everything because I was sick of trying n it happened yay. best of luck to everyone .. hope there are plenty more bfp's to come :flower:

Congrats lovely. I'll update the test board later. I can't do it on my phone easily. Xxx



campn said:


> Squirrel- I see a line and it looks promising! I know these blue ink tests are known for evaps but with my DS I got a line just like that on a blue dye and thought it was an evap and retested again the next morning and got a positive! Fx this is your positive. I'm stalking!
> 
> Ciz- I think that's a good sign those cramps! Sorry you've been having a sore throat, I wake up every few days with one, not cool.
> 
> Ela- Congrats!!:happydance:

Hopefully it's hun. I don't mind the sore throat cause believe it or not it's been one of the symptoms I get leading up to bfp so fx it is for this one too. =) xx


----------



## jGo_18

just saw my posted test results (I called in earlier to get the "it's negative") and what's posted says "negative, inconclusive"... anyone know if that's a standard result for a negative test?


----------



## psychochick

congrats ela


----------



## ciz

jGo_18 said:


> just saw my posted test results (I called in earlier to get the "it's negative") and what's posted says "negative, inconclusive"... anyone know if that's a standard result for a negative test?

I'm not sure hun but to hazard a guess I'd say nothing was picked up. If there was something was there maybe a bit of hcg levels they would have said and more often you are called back for more bloods.


----------



## JLM73

*Squirrel*:friends: Here's to hoping you and I GAS our way to the bfp line :rofl
*Jgo* I'm so sorry :( I hope they did your basic hormone levels to find out why the long cycle all of a sudden! BTW that result sounds like a qualitative - but WTH with inconclusive??
*Texas*not sure what DPO you are but as AF time is upon you ans :af: yay! I say keep testing in case you had a 12dpo implant or some such
*Squirrel*:-k Blue dye aside, If that test looked like that when wet I would be inclined to believe it. It's always easy to write something off to an evap, but that can't happen till the test is DRY (evaporated). I would expect a dye run with fuzzy edges on a wet test, but those edges look good and it is a thick blue line!
FX for you and your next fmu test!
:dust:


----------



## JLM73

:dance:CONGRATS again *Ela*!!
*Mommyx*OMG OMG!! Yay....now JUMP him lol!
*ciz*:thumup: Nice on the cp, noticed my cervix opening is tilted toward the back as well as of this morning


----------



## campn

jGo_18 said:


> just saw my posted test results (I called in earlier to get the "it's negative") and what's posted says "negative, inconclusive"... anyone know if that's a standard result for a negative test?

Is there any chance you could have had a chemical pregnancy? That'd explain the longer than usual cycle and for the blood test to result in inconclusive, which means some levels of hCG was detected? 
Or maybe just very freshly pregnant!?


----------



## jGo_18

Jlm - nope. Only did a pregnancy test. I guess I haven't had enough long cycles to worry about hormone testing. She will basically jump right to clinic if it happens again.

Campn- I haven't had a donation since mid August, so for sure not newly preggers. I suppose a chemical could be possible... But wouldn't a test catch that hormone?


----------



## ciz

TexasRider said:


> AF still hasn't shown. I've always been 28 day cycles on the dot. Last period on aug 26. But I took. A new FRER this morning with FMU and it was BFN. Last time I was pregnant I didn't test till the day AF was due but it was at night. Maybe I should test again tonight? She always comes first thing in the morning and no sign of her.

have you tested again hun?? xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks jlm lol i will be doing that. i let him know as soon as he came home :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

Ciz- I haven't yet. I'm going to hold out a few more hours tonight or maybe wait for FMU again tmrw... Either way I'm cautiously optimistic. I've only been late one other time and that's when I was pregnant with my daughter. So either I'm pregnant or I have no idea what it could be!


----------



## JLM73

*Jgo* You may want to ask them to clarify the inconclusive part. One of the labs by me considers hcg of 5 or less Neg:shock:
So you just never know...
:hug:


----------



## sevenofnine

JLM73 said:


> :sick: OMG...3dpo, and I am BLOATED! Like ridiculously filled with air...:blush:
> I swear if someone :pop: I would level the house to its foundation ugh!

Oh boy do I feel the same. Then again, my diet as taken a turn for the worse this cycle. I just want to EAT. (Which isn't really a sign, but rather I usually get quite munchy about a week before my period... usually I don't act on it though, haha!)



squirrel. said:


> AFM: 10dpo and negatives this morning on a clearblue plus and an FRER. Then this afternoon at 5pm I took a cheap blue dye test and got a very convincing line at around 10-15 minutes, but now I reckon it's an evap as I tried another at 7pm (maybe not too long a hold) and can't see much other than a shadow line (the line at 5pm was clear, if faint and definitely blue). Going to see what my proper tests say tomorrow. 11dpo is more typical for me getting a first BFP (3 out of 4 pregnancies)... ugh, think I'm just kidding myself. I think I'm trying to salvage my feelings. Can't believe how confident I felt this cycle! I really thought I was pregnant :cry:
> 
> Picture is tweaked as it wasn't showing with camera well, but it was much clearer to the eye, as usual

Although I did have a nasty evap experience with a blue dye test, that looks _way_ more promising than mine did! I would definitely test again in the morning... I NEVER see squinters, but I can see that line plainly.

Update us soon!!! :flower:



jGo_18 said:


> Blood test is negative. Can this horrible cycle just end now please.

I hope you get answers soon! That sounds awful. :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

I'm doing my usual sorting thru saved threads on implant, early preg hormones etc, figured I would share my fav- SUPER detailed! Really breaks down everything. Just scroll to the section you are interested in!
https://www.infertile.com/get-pregnan...ral-pregnancy/


----------



## ciz

TexasRider said:


> Ciz- I haven't yet. I'm going to hold out a few more hours tonight or maybe wait for FMU again tmrw... Either way I'm cautiously optimistic. I've only been late one other time and that's when I was pregnant with my daughter. So either I'm pregnant or I have no idea what it could be!

eeee exciting...hope you have a bfp waiting xx


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh nope... BFN but still no AF. I used a digi though that's all I had in the house... I will give it a few more days and then test again with a different brand of test


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> *Jgo* You may want to ask them to clarify the inconclusive part. One of the labs by me considers hcg of 5 or less Neg:shock:
> So you just never know...
> :hug:

I did send a message to the doc asking for clarification on the inconclusive. A nurse wrote me back and said "What you are seeing with the "negative, inconclusive" this is our reference range that could actually be resulted.
What was resulted for you was the negative serum level." ... Which, call me crazy, but doesn't actually clarify anything. She said she'd also pass the message on to my doc as my email asked more questions... So maybe I'll hear back today with a better answer.


----------



## squirrel.

BFNs this morning :cry: must have been an evap line last night, albeit a really nasty one!

Feeling out :( Pretty sad, I thought we'd done everything right this cycle and I was just so convinced!

Still have blue veins on my chest and food aversions, but I guess my mind is just playing tricks on me and maybe I'm making myself have symptoms that aren't actually real.

TMI
Been feeling like there's lots of fluid down there today and kept expecting to see early AF (due tomorrow), but I never saw anything. Then just now there was lots of very pale yellow slippery (not stretchy) fm on the tissue. Don't think I've had that before at this stage in my luteal phase - usually white cm with a grainy texture (sorry to be graphic!). Read about it being a good sign for others....


See there I go again! I keep clinging to false hopes! I need to make peace with the fact that AF will almost certainly arrive tomorrow or in the next couple of days if soy managed to lengthen my short 11-day luteal phase.


----------



## campn

Squirrel, I'm sorry hun, that really does stink especially when you do see a line and we all did see your line! You're not out til you're out! I know I got my hopes up this cycle too and I'd be crushed if I get AF in the next few days. This TTC stuff is hard especially when you give it your all and still see BFN! 
I'm still hopeful for you, I don't really pray but when it comes to these things I find myself praying.


----------



## Smille24

squirrel. said:


> BFNs this morning :cry: must have been an evap line last night, albeit a really nasty one!
> 
> Feeling out :( Pretty sad, I thought we'd done everything right this cycle and I was just so convinced!
> 
> Still have blue veins on my chest and food aversions, but I guess my mind is just playing tricks on me and maybe I'm making myself have symptoms that aren't actually real.
> 
> TMI
> Been feeling like there's lots of fluid down there today and kept expecting to see early AF (due tomorrow), but I never saw anything. Then just now there was lots of very pale yellow slippery (not stretchy) fm on the tissue. Don't think I've had that before at this stage in my luteal phase - usually white cm with a grainy texture (sorry to be graphic!). Read about it being a good sign for others....
> 
> 
> See there I go again! I keep clinging to false hopes! I need to make peace with the fact that AF will almost certainly arrive tomorrow or in the next couple of days if soy managed to lengthen my short 11-day luteal phase.

I'm sorry. It's very difficult month after month knowing you did everything you could and it's unsuccessful. There's still hope, af isn't late and you have time to implant yet.


----------



## ciz

TexasRider said:


> Ugh nope... BFN but still no AF. I used a digi though that's all I had in the house... I will give it a few more days and then test again with a different brand of test

Yeah the digi ones need more levels so try another brand. Everything is crossed for you hun xx



jGo_18 said:


> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> *Jgo* You may want to ask them to clarify the inconclusive part. One of the labs by me considers hcg of 5 or less Neg:shock:
> So you just never know...
> :hug:
> 
> I did send a message to the doc asking for clarification on the inconclusive. A nurse wrote me back and said "What you are seeing with the "negative, inconclusive" this is our reference range that could actually be resulted.
> What was resulted for you was the negative serum level." ... Which, call me crazy, but doesn't actually clarify anything. She said she'd also pass the message on to my doc as my email asked more questions... So maybe I'll hear back today with a better answer.Click to expand...

Ergh say what? That's totally confused my head reading that answer. It's like a politician answer not a definite no or definite yes!! My days... come on doc give an answer xx



squirrel. said:


> BFNs this morning :cry: must have been an evap line last night, albeit a really nasty one!
> 
> Feeling out :( Pretty sad, I thought we'd done everything right this cycle and I was just so convinced!
> 
> Still have blue veins on my chest and food aversions, but I guess my mind is just playing tricks on me and maybe I'm making myself have symptoms that aren't actually real.
> 
> TMI
> Been feeling like there's lots of fluid down there today and kept expecting to see early AF (due tomorrow), but I never saw anything. Then just now there was lots of very pale yellow slippery (not stretchy) fm on the tissue. Don't think I've had that before at this stage in my luteal phase - usually white cm with a grainy texture (sorry to be graphic!). Read about it being a good sign for others....
> 
> 
> See there I go again! I keep clinging to false hopes! I need to make peace with the fact that AF will almost certainly arrive tomorrow or in the next couple of days if soy managed to lengthen my short 11-day luteal phase.

Aww hun don't give up hope yet. Af hasn't arrived so there still is a chance. Funny you should mention the yellow cm. I'm having that atm too and sometimes feel a bit wet too. I gave everything crossed for you too hun xx


----------



## ciz

5dpo... having lots of sharp twinges/pinches sort in middle between ovaries. Wonder if I'm feeling the egg on the move?! Yellow slippery cm. Cervix tucked up high and soft. 

Rubbish night sleep. Woke sore ish throat again. Spots on face. Felt like I was in for a uti again but it past thankfully.


----------



## ksquared726

So sorry, Squirrel :(. Like others have said, there's still a chance but I hope you get your answer soon. The waiting with a glimmer of hope only to keep seeing bfns is so heartbreaking :hugs:.

Afm - I've been following this board every day even though I don't post here much, but I need your guys' opinion. I feel exactly like I did with my first bfp in June. But I'm only 7dpo (or close to 8dpo - I ovulated in the middle of the night I think). Here are my symptoms by day. Last time I noticed the alert nips at 11-12dpo and that's when everything else started too. Wondering if I could have implanted this time at 4-5dpo, or if my body now knows what it's like to be pregnant that I'm showing symptoms early? Not sure when to test but the nips, waking up at 4:30am on the dot, cramps/twinges, strong McDonald's craving - these things ONLY happened during my bfp last time. And I've been ttc #1 since July 2014 so I've had lots of non-pregnant cycles. Just seems crazy because this was our first cycle back at ttc after my d&c! Had one cycle in between to let my body heal. So here are the symptoms:

4dpo - afternoon twinge in same spot as when pg, menstrual-like cramps, silly mood
5dpo - more twinges, right ovary twinge, cramps, craving for McDs & Coke, gas
6dpo - extra creamy cm, more twinges and slightly lower than pg spot, cramps, bloated, tired, slight nausea, not comfortable crossing legs, alert nips
7dpo (so far) - woke up at 4:30 on the dot, really vivid dream, cramps, lots of cm, alert nips

What do you guys think? When should I test??


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry squirrel :(

jgo i hope you get some answers.


----------



## campn

Ciz- Hopefully thats a fertilized egg on her way to implant! My DS has been waking up at ungodly hours so I'm waking up early which isn't fun at all. Eye twitching a lot because of it. 

ksquared726- How long is your LP? I think 10 DPO is a good start. If you can resist testing; 12 DPO would give you a pretty accurate result! That's when I'm testing! Your symptoms are great!

jGo- What a crappy answer! Ciz is right! It's like a politician dodging a question! Grr!!

AFM: My temp went back up, made me a little hopeful but could always go back down tomorrow.


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah I'm definitely going to get some different tests.. Still
No sign of AF. She hasn't ever been late before other than my fist pregnancy so maybe a later implant and slower increase?


----------



## ciz

ksquared726 said:


> So sorry, Squirrel :(. Like others have said, there's still a chance but I hope you get your answer soon. The waiting with a glimmer of hope only to keep seeing bfns is so heartbreaking :hugs:.
> 
> Afm - I've been following this board every day even though I don't post here much, but I need your guys' opinion. I feel exactly like I did with my first bfp in June. But I'm only 7dpo (or close to 8dpo - I ovulated in the middle of the night I think). Here are my symptoms by day. Last time I noticed the alert nips at 11-12dpo and that's when everything else started too. Wondering if I could have implanted this time at 4-5dpo, or if my body now knows what it's like to be pregnant that I'm showing symptoms early? Not sure when to test but the nips, waking up at 4:30am on the dot, cramps/twinges, strong McDonald's craving - these things ONLY happened during my bfp last time. And I've been ttc #1 since July 2014 so I've had lots of non-pregnant cycles. Just seems crazy because this was our first cycle back at ttc after my d&c! Had one cycle in between to let my body heal. So here are the symptoms:
> 
> 4dpo - afternoon twinge in same spot as when pg, menstrual-like cramps, silly mood
> 5dpo - more twinges, right ovary twinge, cramps, craving for McDs & Coke, gas
> 6dpo - extra creamy cm, more twinges and slightly lower than pg spot, cramps, bloated, tired, slight nausea, not comfortable crossing legs, alert nips
> 7dpo (so far) - woke up at 4:30 on the dot, really vivid dream, cramps, lots of cm, alert nips
> 
> What do you guys think? When should I test??


those all sound really promising symptoms but I would hold off testing for another couple days because if bub is getting settled in there your levels may not be strong enough to be picked up yet..xx


----------



## JLM73

*Squirrel* I don't know hun, I still say you are in. Your chart is aesome! And that cm DEF sounds very good too
*Jgo* Yea you def need a more detailed explanation. I have worked in the med field most my life, and ANY test coming back inconcl. means not a no, not a yes. In other words "questionable" or "possible, but not enough info to determine."
I hope the Doc takes the time to answer all your Q's, cuz something is def up!
*Campn*:thumbup Nice temps chicky- when ya testing??
*Tex* I think digis require a smidge more hcg than the frer...don't give up !

*Ksquared* Sounding very good! I personally start 9dpo because that is the earliest I got 2 of my bfps. If you do be sure to use a frer or a very sensitive test- the line would be VERY light. GL!
AFM...still reading each days progress on my fav link I posted last night about all the steps the bean goes thru every day of first 2 wks(till bfp) I am really glad I started the progest cream after reading this from Dr. Sherman Silber (fertility expert) It def explains how big a prob low progest can be. I always knew you need right level for preg to continue, but not for implant!!
"The corpus luteum manufactures this progesterone over a very limited time. If no pregnancy develops, the corpus luteum ceases to produce progesterone by ten to fourteen days after ovulation, and subsequently disappears.":shock: 10-14 dpo?? No wonder late implants have more chance to mc eek!
https://www.infertile.com/get-pregnant-ch-1-natural-pregnancy/


----------



## JLM73

Soooo...I'm rockin the 4do...picturing my little bean Rolling out of the tube toward the landing pad:plane:
Accomplishments of the day for TTC
-Remembered my Progesterone-:thumbup:
-Remembered all my Vits, AND my Low dose Aspirin:thumbup:
-Did some light exercise biking with the dog:thumbup:
-Snagged 5 FirstSignal hpts from Wally World:thumbup:
...:munch:for Lunch...TOTALLY ate some Spicy Sriracha Chicken bites with hashbrowns on the side, and drenched them in Ranch Dressing(which I don't normally care for).:munch: Positive thinking...If I EAT like I'm already preggers...I will BE preggers:smug: :haha:


----------



## gina236

JLM73 said:


> Soooo...I'm rockin the 4do...picturing my little bean Rolling out of the tube toward the landing pad:plane:
> Accomplishments of the day for TTC
> -Remembered my Progesterone-:thumbup:
> -Remembered all my Vits, AND my Low dose Aspirin:thumbup:
> -Did some light exercise biking with the dog:thumbup:
> -Snagged 5 FirstSignal hpts from Wally World:thumbup:
> ...:munch:for Lunch...TOTALLY ate some Spicy Sriracha Chicken bites with hashbrowns on the side, and drenched them in Ranch Dressing(which I don't normally care for).:munch: Positive thinking...If I EAT like I'm already preggers...I will BE preggers:smug: :haha:

I like that logic ;) I always tell my dh he is in big trouble when I get preggo. My cravings are terrible as it is. He has had to make quite a few midnight trips to the corner store.. :) I can only imagine how they will be when I'm pregnant haha.


----------



## JLM73

How's TM training going?

I know right? I am def one to drive out late to get some food craving hehe.
Other thing I noticed ( mind you I KNOW I am only 4dpo) I am usually a coffeemonger! and I was good the last 4 cycles, but now being in the 5th I decided to relax my routine for ttc a bit, and allow myself all the coffee I want. I can easily drink a 10-12 cup pot myself in a day:shock:
Funny how bad things are when you type them out even tho you do them alot eh? lol
Anyhoo, I setup my coffee pot at night so I have a full fresh pot waiting for me in the am (insert Folgers commercial here), but the last THREE days I have barely felt like 1/2 a cup of coffee ALL day!! Coffee stock is gonna nosedive:haha:
I def am not TRYING to avoid it- even make a big cup with all my fancy creamer, and I am staring at one from 6 hours ago, that I only took 2 sips of:shrug:
Maybe I am carrying a health nut bean :rofl:


----------



## gina236

Haha wouldn't that be something! The month of my chemical I knew at 1dpo so who knows, maybe it's a good sign! ;)

My training is exhausting lol. Did 12 miles last night. Last long run until the event to give my muscles a little recovery time. Just found all the obstacles they have for my event today. Holy cow I'm gonna be sore after! Haha. DH and I drive up tomorrow! Eek!


----------



## imajin99

Hi folks, great to be joining this thread. My AF was to arrive yesterday and I have not gotten it as of yet however I do feel a lot of bloating and some cramping. I feel like I have seen other signs in the last two weeks to suggest I could be pregnant but that is thanks to random google searches.

Symptoms:

-Extreme lower back pain, I have had chronic back pain but it usually comes every few months and lasts a few days. It has been on-going for two week.
-Trouble sleeping
-Dizzy/light head
-Cramping feeling for last two weeks
-Sneezing

I am debating to do a pregnancy test but I hate the feeling I get when it is negative. Rather just hold out a few more days and pray I am pregnant.

Thanks :)


----------



## JLM73

Wow Gina- you are gonna rock that challenge woman!:thumbup:

I am in a giddy mood today...My c-sect scar is itching, so that means I'm preggers for sure :rofl:
I'm sure that is a ttc Sympt somewhere in the world LOL
couldn't possibly be itching because the hair is growing back after shaving:nope: Noooo:haha:


----------



## Smille24

I got the results. He is on the lower end count wise at 13 mil (normal is 20 mil and above) and has low motility. I really think it's his job as he works at a nuclear plant. The dr said there's nothing more she can do and we need to find an RE. She said we can conceive, but will be more difficult than normal couples. I don't know how to tell him without crushing him.


----------



## psychochick

Smille24 said:


> I got the results. He is on the lower end count wise at 13 mil (normal is 20 mil and above) and has low motility. I really think it's his job as he works at a nuclear plant. The dr said there's nothing more she can do and we need to find an RE. She said we can conceive, but will be more difficult than normal couples. I don't know how to tell him without crushing him.

I don't know much about sperm results but I agree that working at a nuclear plant could be a factor. He doesn't smoke or anything does he? I've read on this forum that smoking impacts count.

I also hear there are good fertility drugs for men nowadays to improve sperm quality and quantity. Has he/is he taking Zinc supplements? It's included in most men's vitamins (my DH's vitamins contain Zinc) and supposed to help with both sperm quality and quantity. I think if you approach him with the news calmly and reassure him that you are going to work on it together and there may be some simple approaches to make the news seem less overwhelming, it would help him accept it.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

psychochick said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I got the results. He is on the lower end count wise at 13 mil (normal is 20 mil and above) and has low motility. I really think it's his job as he works at a nuclear plant. The dr said there's nothing more she can do and we need to find an RE. She said we can conceive, but will be more difficult than normal couples. I don't know how to tell him without crushing him.
> 
> I don't know much about sperm results but I agree that working at a nuclear plant could be a factor. He doesn't smoke or anything does he? I've read on this forum that smoking impacts count.
> 
> I also hear there are good fertility drugs for men nowadays to improve sperm quality and quantity. Has he/is he taking Zinc supplements? It's included in most men's vitamins (my DH's vitamins contain Zinc) and supposed to help with both sperm quality and quantity. I think if you approach him with the news calmly and reassure him that you are going to work on it together and there may be some simple approaches to make the news seem less overwhelming, it would help him accept it.
> 
> Good luck :hugs:Click to expand...

No, neither of us smoke or drink. I might suggest vitamins, but he'll laugh at me. I read that radiation can be a factor, but he said he's only exposed to the equivalent of 2 xrays a yr. I still think that's a lot. I'm definitely not blaming him for our trouble, ttc is hard and I want him to know that, but he will get defensive. I'm upset, but I'd rather see an RE to tell us where to go from here.


----------



## JLM73

:hugs:*Smille* Hey, couples are a team. I'm sure part of his hesitation was the male ego, and part was that niggle in the back of his mind that it could be his job.

Just break the news calmly, and when he is in a relaxed mood. Don't sugar coat it, because if he blows it off, you may never be able to go back and tell him what the doc said without making him doubt you, or angry you weren't straight in the beginning.
If you think he may take it better, have the doc sched time to have a one on one with you two, and let the doc do all the talking. Don't even tell him in advance what you were told.
Men rarely give docs a hard time- but he may be defensive toward you since he will be hurt some of the prob is on his end.:hugs:

AFM- crampy...not bad, very mild, but this is where my ttc crazy brain says:-k Hmmm, mayhaps I am closer to 5dppo than 4 dpo since the body doesn't run on our idea of days or hours, and maybe I O'd the night between cd13/14, and I got the donor juice in a few hours before cd 14, so that mean ( deep breath in to continue) that means I could have fertilized the egg at midnight, or just before, which would technically mean I may have a fast grower, who is physically 5dpo, and therefore, to forthwith...I may be 9dpo???:shock:
:rofl: jk but yea...I am a bit crampy...thinking it's the progest...That is all...return to your lives citizens:coffee:


----------



## campn

Jlm - I like your way of thinking! Now with PUMPKIN SPICE EVERYTHING, I'm eating for a whole football team  I just had home made chicken curry with rice!

I remember with my DS I got my first + PT at 13 DPO but that was on a digital clearblue so I think I could have gotten a +ve sooner, but back then I just bought the cheapest PT I could find until I thought a digital would be clearer. 

I'm testing on Sunday (the 27th) when I'll be 12 DPO. Hope I could fight testing earlier, I just don't want the heartbreak of BFN over and over.

You guys! I just posted this reply on A COMPLETELY different thread :cry: Ugh pregnancy brain? I quickly went and edited the other post. The poor original poster must have been like WHHHAAAT? What is she smoking??:wacko:


----------



## JLM73

:hi:*Imajin*Hold out if you need to...shhh:8-[ The force is STRONG within this one!) :haha: jussst kidding Welcome!!

*Campn*Mmm:munch: Chicken Curry n rice...that's what I'm talkin about!
I'm starting my testing Next Tues 9dpo:shock: wow...kinda creepin up on me!
:test:


----------



## TexasRider

AF just started... Oh well I'm on to October. At least I know for sure I'm not pregnant and I can move on to the next cycle


----------



## JLM73

Ahhh :(
:hugs: Tex...Alot of us are in between months, so we will def see you there!


----------



## campn

Okay I gave in. I tested at 9DPO just a little bit ago. I *think* I see the faintest line once I tweaked it but I'm sure I'm imagining it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## AshleyButters

So I have been doing acupuncture for 2 months. Completely changed my cycle this month, period was different and my ovulation moved from day 17 to 12. Also stopped my luteal spotting. Thought I was lucky this month for some strange reason. I POAS today (13 or 14DPO) and a BFN. I cried....Onto month 11.


----------



## campn

Sorry Ashley. It must be so hard but it takes so much strength to keep going! I've a friend who did acupuncture and she got pregnant soon after that! Keep doing it! :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

Campn I think I see a shadow but I need colorrrr!:hissy: lol


----------



## BostonLover89

I'm so tempted to test tomorrow but I planned on testing Monday 28th. Maybe I could be a lucky one with high hcg levels early on? Fx. 

Campn, our eyes play games with us when we want something so bad! Ever so faint perhaps? Are you planning on testing again?


----------



## campn

Yeah I think I'm going to test again tomorrow with IC! Why don't I have any self control to wait!? I guess self control is a little to late now after all that BD! :winkwink:


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> :hugs:*Smille* Hey, couples are a team. I'm sure part of his hesitation was the male ego, and part was that niggle in the back of his mind that it could be his job.
> 
> Just break the news calmly, and when he is in a relaxed mood. Don't sugar coat it, because if he blows it off, you may never be able to go back and tell him what the doc said without making him doubt you, or angry you weren't straight in the beginning.
> If you think he may take it better, have the doc sched time to have a one on one with you two, and let the doc do all the talking. Don't even tell him in advance what you were told.
> Men rarely give docs a hard time- but he may be defensive toward you since he will be hurt some of the prob is on his end.:hugs:
> 
> AFM- crampy...not bad, very mild, but this is where my ttc crazy brain says:-k Hmmm, mayhaps I am closer to 5dppo than 4 dpo since the body doesn't run on our idea of days or hours, and maybe I O'd the night between cd13/14, and I got the donor juice in a few hours before cd 14, so that mean ( deep breath in to continue) that means I could have fertilized the egg at midnight, or just before, which would technically mean I may have a fast grower, who is physically 5dpo, and therefore, to forthwith...I may be 9dpo???:shock:
> :rofl: jk but yea...I am a bit crampy...thinking it's the progest...That is all...return to your lives citizens:coffee:

I told him calmly but honestly and he's ok. He agreed it's probably due to his job as it is extremely stressful and his body is constantly trying to adjust to shifts. I told him there are vitamins he can take to help and he's totally on board and says he will do whatever he needs. We have to wait until Nov to make an appt bc he's on mandatory OT at work weeks right now and can't go. I am relieved it's over with and we can move forward.


----------



## Smille24

I'm sorry to those who got af.


----------



## JLM73

:happydance: Awww Smille!!! yay
How sweet is that!
:hug:


----------



## campn

Smille- I'm glad he was so kind about it. If it was me I'd wanna scream and throw things, it's hard when our bodies don't do things the way it should, it's frustrating. I know my brother had a problem with fertility too and it lasted 3 years until they fixed it and now he has 2 sweet boys! I hope you both figure out something, but also it should give you peace of mind knowing that you did all you could and beyond and there's nothing wrong with you.


----------



## psychochick

Smille: That sounded like it went over very well!! Things are looking up :)


----------



## blessme

I'm having some pretty promising symptoms that I had when I was pregnant with my daughter! 

I really think I may be pregnant!!! 

Ughhhh come on sept 28!


----------



## BostonLover89

blessme said:


> I'm having some pretty promising symptoms that I had when I was pregnant with my daughter!
> 
> I really think I may be pregnant!!!
> 
> Ughhhh come on sept 28!

Awesome! Out of curiosity, what symptoms are you experiencing?


----------



## Smille24

Thank you ladies for your support. I know his anger before the test was due to fear and anxiety, I'd feel the same. I know he's hurt by the results, but the dr did say we have a chance to conceive just not as easy as other couples. At least there's hope. I'm not giving up!


----------



## ciz

TexasRider said:


> AF just started... Oh well I'm on to October. At least I know for sure I'm not pregnant and I can move on to the next cycle

ah sorry lovely, sending you lots of luck next cycle hun. I'm due af 3rd oct so will see you over there xx



campn said:


> Okay I gave in. I tested at 9DPO just a little bit ago. I *think* I see the faintest line once I tweaked it but I'm sure I'm imagining it.

I think I see a shadow but not sure hun. looking forward to next test xx fx



AshleyButters said:


> So I have been doing acupuncture for 2 months. Completely changed my cycle this month, period was different and my ovulation moved from day 17 to 12. Also stopped my luteal spotting. Thought I was lucky this month for some strange reason. I POAS today (13 or 14DPO) and a BFN. I cried....Onto month 11.

I know a little how your feeling come October it will be a whole year of trying. send you lots of luck lovely. has af arrived? cause if she hasn't still a chance hun not every woman gets a bfp dead on 14dpo some later xxx



BostonLover89 said:


> I'm so tempted to test tomorrow but I planned on testing Monday 28th. Maybe I could be a lucky one with high hcg levels early on? Fx.
> 
> Campn, our eyes play games with us when we want something so bad! Ever so faint perhaps? Are you planning on testing again?

hehe whenever you decide to test hun lots of luck xxx



blessme said:


> I'm having some pretty promising symptoms that I had when I was pregnant with my daughter!
> 
> I really think I may be pregnant!!!
> 
> Ughhhh come on sept 28!

oooo exciting lots of luck xx


----------



## ciz

Smille24 said:


> Thank you ladies for your support. I know his anger before the test was due to fear and anxiety, I'd feel the same. I know he's hurt by the results, but the dr did say we have a chance to conceive just not as easy as other couples. At least there's hope. I'm not giving up!

aww great he was 'ok' with the news. you guys will be fine, you sound like a very supporting couple and I know youll both get over this little hurdle and youll have your bfp very soon xxx


----------



## ciz

seriously youtube... was just waiting for a vid to load and guess what blinking advert came on.... clear blue I'm pregnant lol my days!! 

6dpo, still not sleeping great....sooooo tired, sore throat in morning and feeling a bit achy, crampy around ovary area, no cm


----------



## campn

Tested with a FRER. I think I see another shadow, an evap? I'm starting to feel like I won't get a BFP this month either. Bring on October!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## ciz

a shadow?? girl I can see that without enlarging lol


----------



## ciz

have you got the colour photo of it?


----------



## campn

Sorry my phone was messing with me!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 30


----------



## ciz

something is definitely catching my eye on that one too hun... hope this is the start of your bfp xx


----------



## campn

I don't see any pink in it so I'm doubtful... maybe I should have saved the FRER!


----------



## ciz

how many dpo are you?


----------



## campn

ciz said:


> how many dpo are you?

I'm 10 DPO. My Luteal phase is about 14-15 days. I'm not going to test again until 12 DPO.

How are you feeling!? Maybe that advert is Deja Vu of YOUR BFP! :happydance: never know!


----------



## ciz

yeah still early hun... no more doubting please haha. 

haha the universe is telling me through youtube adverts haha. I'm ok tired and a little crampy but nothing else really. ive set myself sewing targets to pass this week haha, making dd Halloween and Christmas tutu costumes and skirts for myself. got to keep busy xx


----------



## campn

You sew? That's an incredible skill I totally think! I wish I could too!
What will your DD be? I'm thinking for a pirate costume for my DS, last year he was Woody from Toy Story.


Spoiler
I love Halloween!


----------



## ciz

yeah, my mum was the one who got me into it. more of hobby thing. well this tutu theres no sewing involved just lots and lots of netting haha. thinking pixie fairy maybe..


----------



## blessme

Anyone else having dreams every night of getting a BFP? I have one every night!

I took a cheapie test... not even a shadow came up... but Iam REALLLLY early. My cycle may have been late so im expecting a positive anywhere from the 28th to oct 2nd. 

Symptoms: exxxxxxtreme fatigue, hot/red cheeks when i wake up and go to bed, and urinary frequency. I get the occasional twinge in my uterus and tingles in my nipples. 

I had all these symptoms before i found out i was pregnant with my daughter!


----------



## Bluemoonlight

A few cycles ago I kept having dreams of getting BFN and, well, I did followed by my period so maybe since you're dreaming about BFP it's a good sign??? Heehee, I hope so :) <3


----------



## Smille24

Last night I had pinching in my right side along with back pain just on that side. Im only 5dpo and it's too soon. I'm trying to have hope that I have a chance. I cant sleep either, but the mound of stress is the factor I'm sure. I have been very emotional since O and my nips are sensitive which is not normal.

Campn- I can see something also but hopefully it shows color soon. You're still early.

Cuz- those sound like promising symptoms. I hope your intuition is right!


----------



## campn

Last cycle I dreamt of BFP 3 times, and I wasn't pregnant. 
Last night I dreamt that me and my sister got BFP! She's been trying for a while. 

I haven't been sleeping that well either. 

Smille- the pinching on the right side is probably where you ovulated from, that's a good sign! 

I'm crampy and have such sore boobs, been like that for the last few days.

I took an opk and its dark! Not as dark as the control line but dark for this point in my cycle. I took an opk few days ago and there was nothing there.


----------



## sevenofnine

Took a test today (expecting my period in 4-7 days) and it was so negative that even the most tweaking couldn't find an evap!!!!

I'm thinking I'll be moving onto October...


----------



## ksquared726

campn said:


> ksquared726- How long is your LP? I think 10 DPO is a good start. If you can resist testing; 12 DPO would give you a pretty accurate result! That's when I'm testing! Your symptoms are great

My LP seems to vary between 11-13 days. It's hard to say because my cycles were so wonky before my first bfp and I was a slow temp riser. Last cycle was my first since d&c and my LP was 11 days and my temp rise was very obvious. First time I'd ever gotten solid crosshairs. I've been talking with DH and he's super eager to know too! Thinking maybe tomorrow or Sunday. I'll be like 9.5dpo tomorrow when DH gets home from work. FX for both of us!



ciz said:


> those all sound really promising symptoms but I would hold off testing for another couple days because if bub is getting settled in there your levels may not be strong enough to be picked up yet..xx

Thanks! I've held off so far. Just another day or two. I have one FRER which I think I'll use. I have a few cheapies from before my first bfp but they say they're expired, so don't want to rely on those to give me a clear result. 



JLM73 said:


> *Ksquared* Sounding very good! I personally start 9dpo because that is the earliest I got 2 of my bfps. If you do be sure to use a frer or a very sensitive test- the line would be VERY light. GL!

Thanks, JLM! My first bfp was on a cheapie at 13dpo but that was the first time I'd tested that cycle because I didn't feel any different until 11-12 dpo. But I'm hoping that if I am preggo this time and all of my symptoms started earlier than last time that maybe a test will be able to pick it up early. 

I'm still having the alert nips and woke up early and had trouble sleeping again this morning. Twinges and cramps are less though. I was so sure, and now I'm starting to feel some doubt. Come on, FRER! Give me some good news tomorrow!


----------



## AngelofTroy

My period is due on Monday so in 3 days, but because my leutal phase is short I'm only around 8dpo.. I want to test!!! But I know I should wait. Hmph.


----------



## ksquared726

Blessme - Not bfp dreams but the night before last I had a really vivid dream about my BFF's baby and that I was holding him and he cuddled and fell asleep in my arms. Last night I had dreams but they weren't as vivid and I already can't remember what they were. FX your bfp dreams are a good sign!

Good luck, campn! Hoping your dream and restless sleep means you'll get your bfp too!

Sevenofnine- You've still got plenty of time if you're 4-7 days before AF! Hopefully you just implanted later and there's not enough hcg yet!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Well I tested and :bfn: :( Still very early I know but it feels like a sign of tests to come.


----------



## BostonLover89

:cry:

Well, AF arrived.... Almost 4 days early... And she's angry! I guess that's what I get for getting my hopes up! On to October I suppose!

Fx for for the everyone still in the race this month!


----------



## Smille24

BostonLover89 said:


> :cry:
> 
> Well, AF arrived.... Almost 4 days early... And she's angry! I guess that's what I get for getting my hopes up! On to October I suppose!
> 
> Fx for for the everyone still in the race this month!

Im sorry :-(


----------



## JLM73

*campn*:shock: GIRL- Don't make me drive to Orlando ! That is an obvi line ! :dance:
*Smille* It only takes one :spermy: so I think the count will be fine, but vits should help too. On the motility note - have you tried pre-seed and a softcup (menstrual cup) together? That will help them stay right near cervix longer. Just a thought:hugs:
*Boston*Oh no! So Sorry :hugs:

AFM :shock: WTF BBT?? I figured with progest on board my temp would go/stay up...this better be a friggin estrogen dip :growlmad: Only 5dpo, so whatever made the dip happened overnight/ystrdy - def not implant yet.
Sigh...just when I thought I was in the tiny stress free window grrr


----------



## sevenofnine

ksquared726 said:


> Sevenofnine- You've still got plenty of time if you're 4-7 days before AF! Hopefully you just implanted later and there's not enough hcg yet!

I'm so negative :haha:

But I really do feel out, considering its 8-10dpo right now and not even a hint of a positive. I checked it over and over haha!

I'm on CD27 and my cycles vary from 28-33 days, so it's unlikely at this point! I'll just try to stay patient!


----------



## campn

sevenofnine said:


> Took a test today (expecting my period in 4-7 days) and it was so negative that even the most tweaking couldn't find an evap!!!!
> 
> I'm thinking I'll be moving onto October...

You still have plenty of time! You're not out until AF!



ksquared726 said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> ksquared726- How long is your LP? I think 10 DPO is a good start. If you can resist testing; 12 DPO would give you a pretty accurate result! That's when I'm testing! Your symptoms are great
> 
> My LP seems to vary between 11-13 days. It's hard to say because my cycles were so wonky before my first bfp and I was a slow temp riser. Last cycle was my first since d&c and my LP was 11 days and my temp rise was very obvious. First time I'd ever gotten solid crosshairs. I've been talking with DH and he's super eager to know too! Thinking maybe tomorrow or Sunday. I'll be like 9.5dpo tomorrow when DH gets home from work. FX for both of us!Click to expand...

I think you should test then! If your LP is short you will get a BFP sooner! FX for you!



AngelofTroy said:


> My period is due on Monday so in 3 days, but because my leutal phase is short I'm only around 8dpo.. I want to test!!! But I know I should wait. Hmph.

Test tomorrow! Hopefully you had an early implant!



BostonLover89 said:


> :cry:
> 
> Well, AF arrived.... Almost 4 days early... And she's angry! I guess that's what I get for getting my hopes up! On to October I suppose!
> 
> Fx for for the everyone still in the race this month!

Sorry Boston :hugs: at least you saved your tests! October is my favorite month anyway!


----------



## ciz

oh no sorry BostonLover89.. lots of luck next cycle xx


ok I'm not being funny another pregnant advert came on but this time the radio and soon as I started it after filling up at petrol station lmao. STOP PLAYING MIND GAMES UNIVERSE! LOL 

but I'm having loads of cramps today and a hell of sharp pinch earlier stopped me right in my tracks. feeling need to pee but not much seems to leave. lower back is hurting well aching more than anything. cervix is still tucked and high


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> *campn*:shock: GIRL- Don't make me drive to Orlando ! That is an obvi line ! :dance:

Do it! Come here! ;)

Your temps will go back up I guarantee! It's too soon for progesterone to drop I think. There is no such thing as stress free window in this TTC world, it's a myth, like santa!:cry: (sorry if anyone here still believes in him! Oops!)


----------



## campn

ciz said:


> oh no sorry BostonLover89.. lots of luck next cycle xx
> 
> 
> ok I'm not being funny another pregnant advert came on but this time the radio and soon as I started it after filling up at petrol station lmao. STOP PLAYING MIND GAMES UNIVERSE! LOL
> 
> but I'm having loads of cramps today and a hell of sharp pinch earlier stopped me right in my tracks. feeling need to pee but not much seems to leave. lower back is hurting well aching more than anything. cervix is still tucked and high

Maybe implantation?? Sounds really good! I also love all those signs you've been getting from the universe!


----------



## ciz

well if af arrives this time the universe better run a mile lol

would be lush if it was implant =)


----------



## BostonLover89

Thanks everyone for the support :thumbup: I wonder what my LP is all messed up... It's usually 10-11 but 8 this time? How mean!!! 

Any tricks to make you O earlier?? DH leaves the day I'm estimated to ovulate on FF.


----------



## campn

BostonLover89 said:


> Thanks everyone for the support :thumbup: I wonder what my LP is all messed up... It's usually 10-11 but 8 this time? How mean!!!
> 
> Any tricks to make you O earlier?? DH leaves the day I'm estimated to ovulate on FF.

I don't even have a definite LP or ovulation day! It always changes and no pattern at all.

I heard Vitex and Mecca root help, I took Vitex for like 3 weeks starting CD1 until I O'd but I think it takes months to make any difference but you could always test it out. BD the few days before your hubby leaves, that's the recommended way!


----------



## JLM73

*campn*:hug:
But if I drive to Orlando...we are goin to Halloween Horror nights LOL
I def know my progest isn't dropping. I am using 20mg/day with the cream I apply.
{shaking my fist at the sky} No more dips Universe! Unless the bean is digging in!


----------



## BostonLover89

campn said:


> BostonLover89 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support :thumbup: I wonder what my LP is all messed up... It's usually 10-11 but 8 this time? How mean!!!
> 
> Any tricks to make you O earlier?? DH leaves the day I'm estimated to ovulate on FF.
> 
> I don't even have a definite LP or ovulation day! It always changes and no pattern at all.
> 
> I heard Vitex and Mecca root help, I took Vitex for like 3 weeks starting CD1 until I O'd but I think it takes months to make any difference but you could always test it out. BD the few days before your hubby leaves, that's the recommended way!Click to expand...


Thanks! I'll test those out... At this point I'm up for anything! Generally I don't get a positive opk until a few days after the apps estimated O so I'm hoping I'm early this cycle so we can catch that egg!


----------



## JLM73

:munch:
And today studio audience, I have opted for the Pre-BFP Omelette:thumbup:
Onion, ham and garlic sauteed in Olive oil...add Eggs, Monterey Jack and Cheddar Cheese, and diced jalapeno( yes I want to have a baby dragon hehe)
Cook Slowly...and Voila...one HUGE omelette!:munch:


----------



## BostonLover89

JLM73 said:


> :munch:
> And today studio audience, I have opted for the Pre-BFP Omelette:thumbup:
> Onion, ham and garlic sauteed in Olive oil...add Eggs, Monterey Jack and Cheddar Cheese, and diced jalapeno( yes I want to have a baby dragon hehe)
> Cook Slowly...and Voila...one HUGE omelette!:munch:
> View attachment 898569

Holy spicy! Looks yummy! Sounds like something mummy's can eat close to the due date too!


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> *campn*:shock: GIRL- Don't make me drive to Orlando ! That is an obvi line ! :dance:
> *Smille* It only takes one :spermy: so I think the count will be fine, but vits should help too. On the motility note - have you tried pre-seed and a softcup (menstrual cup) together? That will help them stay right near cervix longer. Just a thought:hugs:
> *Boston*Oh no! So Sorry :hugs:
> 
> AFM :shock: WTF BBT?? I figured with progest on board my temp would go/stay up...this better be a friggin estrogen dip :growlmad: Only 5dpo, so whatever made the dip happened overnight/ystrdy - def not implant yet.
> Sigh...just when I thought I was in the tiny stress free window grrr

Tbh the softcup scares me. I would be terrified it'd get stuck. We use preseed but I just dont think they can get there. Google is not my friend on this subject bc Ive read our only option is ivf, but I know an RE will be helpful.


----------



## AshleyButters

Campn thank you for your kind words :) 

Ciz I have not got AF yet. Today is CD28. I have an average of 30 day cycles so I am just waiting until she arrives on sunday or monday


I have also had a BFP dream and I couldn't believe it...I am ticked that I had a dream and woke up to get a BFN lol


----------



## JLM73

*Smille* No worries hun, it can't go past your cervix, it's a closed ended tunnel :haha:
The one I saw at the health store had a pull string attached to remove like a tampon.
Not sure if it was Dobby or Jgo but one suggested *The Stork* for home insem...works similar to the cup, just has an applicator and you use the condom(for SO to deposit in), then place in you snug against the cervix.
https://www.storkotc.com/ There is a quick vid on how it works.
I didn't have time to order one this go round.

Don't fret tho:hugs: It's not horrible he has low motility. They are still Moving, just at a slower pace. Now if he was rated Immotile:shock: Then You would def need IVF.

With slower moving :spermy: they just poop out sooner, and anything that gets them CLOSER to the target saves their energy.

I personally ordered a home insem kit...like the IUI type the docs use online.
Was like $40. I just don't have that kind of relationship with my donor to have him help me get it in the spot lol.
My kit has what looks like a syringe attached to the THINNESTcatheter you have ever seen. Like seriously thinner than IV tubing for sure. Same exact one they used for my emby transfers as a surrogate, and I never felt a thing (4 times)

Since the Cervix is open at fertile time, the catheter tip is inserted just thru cervix and squirt in the :spermy: This literally takes over 50% of their travel distance out and GREATLY improves your chance of success. The cervix is a very hard struggle for :spermy: as they still have to fight a narrow space and the fluids.

Anyhoo, it's a home insem kit- I am just single right now, and have no one to help me insem:(
Well I have my best friend who is male who would GLADLY help lol but that is awkward.:blush:
And without being on that end able to see, the catheter is so soft I don't think i can guide it in blindly:wacko:
If this cycle is a bust, I am def dragging my friend in to help - I need back up lol


----------



## campn

Jlm- This fascinates me! Does the donor want to meet the baby one day, does he have kids? 
I hope that's not too personal, I'm ignorant about that topic sadly!


----------



## blessme

Took a first response. Got a BFN.... still way too early to test but I just felt I had to!


----------



## campn

Really praying to wake up to a bunch of BFP tomorrow! I know so many on here have been trying for a while and each and every one of you ladies deserve it! 

Any of you have names already picked out??


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> *Smille* No worries hun, it can't go past your cervix, it's a closed ended tunnel :haha:
> The one I saw at the health store had a pull string attached to remove like a tampon.
> Not sure if it was Dobby or Jgo but one suggested *The Stork* for home insem...works similar to the cup, just has an applicator and you use the condom(for SO to deposit in), then place in you snug against the cervix.
> https://www.storkotc.com/ There is a quick vid on how it works.
> I didn't have time to order one this go round.
> 
> Don't fret tho:hugs: It's not horrible he has low motility. They are still Moving, just at a slower pace. Now if he was rated Immotile:shock: Then You would def need IVF.
> 
> With slower moving :spermy: they just poop out sooner, and anything that gets them CLOSER to the target saves their energy.
> 
> I personally ordered a home insem kit...like the IUI type the docs use online.
> Was like $40. I just don't have that kind of relationship with my donor to have him help me get it in the spot lol.
> My kit has what looks like a syringe attached to the THINNESTcatheter you have ever seen. Like seriously thinner than IV tubing for sure. Same exact one they used for my emby transfers as a surrogate, and I never felt a thing (4 times)
> 
> Since the Cervix is open at fertile time, the catheter tip is inserted just thru cervix and squirt in the :spermy: This literally takes over 50% of their travel distance out and GREATLY improves your chance of success. The cervix is a very hard struggle for :spermy: as they still have to fight a narrow space and the fluids.
> 
> Anyhoo, it's a home insem kit- I am just single right now, and have no one to help me insem:(
> Well I have my best friend who is male who would GLADLY help lol but that is awkward.:blush:
> And without being on that end able to see, the catheter is so soft I don't think i can guide it in blindly:wacko:
> If this cycle is a bust, I am def dragging my friend in to help - I need back up lol

I'll have to look into it, thanks! You are full of amazing info! I just don't want to take the fun out of sex but it may be our only option.


----------



## JLM73

:-$Totally understand not removing the fun factor. 
Maybe go your normal "fun" :sex: route and just have him finish...
Children cover your ears!
Have him finish far up inside you, and if he doesn't mind helping you "finish" right after, it's a proven fact female orgasm causes the cervix to move in a manner that forms a vaccuum if you will, so it will literally"suck up" the :spermy: like a Hoover (I'm a Dyson gal myself ) :haha:
But that way the fun is still there, just be sure you lay still now (waggy finger) until you "finish: an suck those baby makers up like the Mothership!


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* Like privacy exists here pfft lol
He has a 10 yr old son, and also 2 donor baby boys.
We both we signed up with an agency that offered surrogate and egg and sperm donor services. I know him from there- we had monthly luncheons.
The prev couples were both Same sex couples, and he has no contact with them to keep things from being weird. He also likes to distance himself from the donor families/babies to ensure no financial backlash, or issues with his son, and wife (I assume she knows he has been signed with donor agencies all these yrs. They have been together 12 yrs)
I personally know everything about him - as I ran a background check before we started:-$ He doesn't know hehe.
So I know EVERYthing about him...where he lives, where he works, phone number crim history driving history etc.
He prob knew me by my married name years ago, but I have divorced since. No matter I have nothing to hide.
I was a surro in 2009 and was open to my families keeping contact or not.
The twins' parents have me over to their parties and def want contact, so it is very very nice seeing them grow up!
I live counties away and several hours away from him, and always drive to his area, so not sure he knows much about me other than from agency days. No worries - he's free to check my backgrnd- all good.
He only asked to know if I get a bfp- nothing more. But this is our 5th try lol, so we have chatted here and there. 
We are both clear on not wanting to co-parent at all- and no contact, for reasons above. 
I will def let him know when I get a bfp ( he knows about Jul/Aug losses)
And I would like to send him a pic of baby after I'm home, and a bday update pic each year.
But I will clear that with him first.
:blush: TBH I did not want ANY personal info from him, just the STD testing report we brought to first meeting. But the more I thought of it, I want to be able to find him again later if it's really an issue later in the child's life bcuz of health issues etc. So I not only got a backgrnd check, but also have his "dna" saved from the first time we met ( saved the drawwwws...totally did lol):blush:


----------



## JLM73

Oh geez - totally forgot to explain the "keeping the dna underwear" thing.
We have a place here called ANY LAB TEST NOW. They do EVERY test possible- but cash only, no insur.
Soo, looking at their list Lonng ago thinking about getting the female health panel done, I noticed they do DNA services. Further down it said :
Infidelity Checks and Paternity Screening Court certified or regular.
So yea...gotta save the drawwwws till I can afford the $399 as that is for a Guaranteed Paternity Analysis that is Court Recognized.
Basically I would have to bring myself, the baby and the unders up there, and in a few weeks I would get my Court Certified Report.
I plan to file that away in my safe box.
So donor doesn't have to show up, as obvi if the DNA on the unmentionables doesn't match the baby:huh: There is a bigger issue at hand lol.


----------



## ciz

blessme said:


> Took a first response. Got a BFN.... still way too early to test but I just felt I had to!

everythings crossed hun xx



campn said:


> Really praying to wake up to a bunch of BFP tomorrow! I know so many on here have been trying for a while and each and every one of you ladies deserve it!
> 
> Any of you have names already picked out??

hmm well my dd has the names of both her grandmothers, so next one I'm hoping to include my fathers second name which is Rees but obviously if we have another girl it will be spelt more feminine. but that's as far as we got lol... boys names we really struggled first time round, was even shouting names between contractions hahaa


----------



## campn

Jlm- thank you so much for sharing this! You obviously didn't have to but it is really pretty cool and great! How does he look like!? I think that'd matter to me if I ever used a donor! Is Ryan gosling donating?? ;) I like how you're also being cautious and smart about this! 
What is a drawwww btw? :p

Ciz- that's pretty funny! I think I was sobbing during contractions so you win! I've first names but middle names are still not a 100%! I'm really liking Henry, Ezra and Jude for boy now, Juliette for girl! I've always loved that name! I think Rees is such a sophisticated sounding name!


----------



## JLM73

*Campn*Thx Oh and drawwwws is what they call your underwear down south lol
Well the really southern sounding ppl hehe
I don't have an accent.
Yes looks were important in a way, but only bcuz I wante the donor baby to look similar to my other kiddos.
My older kid's father was Italian-basically White with brown hair, blue eyes.
I have dark skin (My dad was Black and My mother is Portuguese...most ppl think I am some kind of Spanish, but not sure what lol) I have ringlet curls black but dyed golden brown.

Basically My mother's dad had Blue eyes, but she has brown ( so she carries the blue eye gene) Not sure if she passed it to me, but My kids are all multi-racial and GORGEOUS:smug: lol yea bias over here.
No but really They all have the blue gene from their dad, and I like the multi race look - so I purposely sought a donor that looked like their father ( well close)
I def wanted light skin complexion ( my kids are all very light) and Blue or Green eyes (my kids all have hazel/lt brown). 

The donor is from Italian background, has very light skin,straight brown hair, blue eyes and is 5'10ish. I am 5'6. All my kids are tall, even my daughter. I have cousins who are 6'8 to 7'2 on my dads side...I'm so jealous lol.
Anyhoo- other than that He has the "boy next door look" Handsome, but not like Greek God lol, but main thing is he is super healthy and no health issues in immed family, and he is like GENIUS smart...seriously.
As long as I don't get an albino I don't really care:shock: They kinda freak me out since the DaVinci Code and all...eek.

*Where did my Jgo go?*:shrug:


----------



## campn

You and your kids sound gorgeous!! He sounds very handsome and I love smart men! My son is multi racial too, I'm Greek-Egyptian and DH is Scottish-American, we both have brown and hazel eyes but DS has big blue eyes like DH side of the family. I'm also very biased but I used to think he's the most beautiful baby I ever saw! That's why I'm really hoping I get to hold a baby just like that maybe next year??:shrug:


----------



## Smille24

Thanks for sharing jlm! You are so special to be willing to help a family carry their babies. What an amazing blessing.


----------



## Creolequeen81

I posted way back on page 47.....I have taken two tests since both BFN. My LMP was Aug 12. I know a long time ago. I've have nausea and very itchy boobs sore nipples no appetite and really tired. I had a MC in April I showed negative on the hpt as well this time I haven't really said much as I don't want to get my hopes up. This will be my first. No one in my family has had fertility issues. I guess I'm the exception. I have a twin sister and she has two boys and everyone keeps asking when an I going to have a baby. ...it's so frustrating


----------



## JLM73

*Thx Campn and Smille* Baby Campn sounds adorable! I love light colored eyes...mine are soo dark, almost black lol.

Smille Thx- being a surro was an AWESOME experience...got to see the girls literally at 3dpo and 5dpo before transfer- Crazy to think those cells under the embryologist scope turned into 2 beautiful little ladies ( 3rd didn't stick).
They are fraternal too, total opposite looks lol. One is thin and dainty with straight blonde hair and bright blue eyes and very outgoing, her sis is stocky, quiet, and has wavy brown hair, and hazel eyes lol.


----------



## JLM73

:shock:Eek I'm late for my progesterone cream!
Ran in the bathroom to apply it -trans-mucosally ( take that ajr :haha)
JK - but seriously I apply it around the vajay- faster absorb and closer to uterus per the health sites.
Anyhoo- figured I would check my cp- still high, medium texture, and closed up tight - but OMG:shock: when I looked at my fingers TMI coming...

I warned you lol- I have the THICKEST ton of bright white cm I have ever had in my life! I literally had to have a :huh: moment, thinking some of the progest cream was in there, but I hadn't applied it since 13 hrs ago lol, and that is outside not in...
Of course I am super crampy now that I checked ...oww. Irritable uterus for sure!


----------



## campn

Jlm- that's a good sign all that CM right??? Fx for you!!

BFN this morning... I'm pretty down even though I'm not out yet but I keep thinking maybe it didn't happen this cycle... I just got my hopes really up for some reason. I felt like this is the one! Some have been trying longer than me though so I shouldn't even complain, but these BFN are so mean!


----------



## Smille24

Creolequeen81 said:


> I posted way back on page 47.....I have taken two tests since both BFN. My LMP was Aug 12. I know a long time ago. I've have nausea and very itchy boobs sore nipples no appetite and really tired. I had a MC in April I showed negative on the hpt as well this time I haven't really said much as I don't want to get my hopes up. This will be my first. No one in my family has had fertility issues. I guess I'm the exception. I have a twin sister and she has two boys and everyone keeps asking when an I going to have a baby. ...it's so frustrating

The last time I had af was July 24. I am going through an extremely long cycle but am currently 6dpo. I wouldn't assume you're body is failing due to one crazy cycle. My dr said it's totally normal to have a weird cycle every now and again. I'm not too knowledgeable on the subject but I believe a mc can definately mess up your cycles for a little bit. Don't give up. If you think you're pregnant get your bloods checked especially if you never got a + on a hpt with your mc.


----------



## sevenofnine

10-12DPO today and feeling crampy, exactly like how it is before AF. I'm crabby.


----------



## Creolequeen81

Thanks Smile24 I really appreciate it. After my mc I had AF twice in May and then I was back to normal. At that time my doctor said that everything is fine and that I could continue trying. If i don't get my period by Oct 7 then I'll make an appointment that will be about 2 months no with no AF.


----------



## campn

Creolequeen81 said:


> Thanks Smile24 I really appreciate it. After my mc I had AF twice in May and then I was back to normal. At that time my doctor said that everything is fine and that I could continue trying. If i don't get my period by Oct 7 then I'll make an appointment that will be about 2 months no with no AF.

Ive had 55 days cycles before without a mc so I'm sure a mc could make your cycles a little wonky for a little bit. I think it's nothing to worry about but it's bothersome I bet!


----------



## AngelofTroy

AF due in 2 days... :bfn: with FMU :(


----------



## JLM73

*campn* Lady your temp is still nice and HIGH...like seriously BBT near normal walking around temp!! I never had that even when preg with DS. Last person I saw like that was Dobby and she is totally preggers right now :dance:
I think your BD was reallly well timed too!
:dust:

AFM :happydance: Super happy for the big temp recovery(phew)
I still have SUPER thick bright white cm. It almost looks chunky, but is not stretchy or sticky at all. I have never had this BUT I know that is [partly from the progest I am using, so not gettn crazy yet. 3 more days till I start testing yay!
Cmon bean ...DIG in !


----------



## ciz

ok I was naughty I had 1 cheap test left in my stash box was intrigued [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150926_180303.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150926_180303.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-09-26%2018.30.36.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-09-26%2018.30.36.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

I'm only 7dpo should know better by now but hey when you got to test you got to test lol.

I think maybe a shadow but who knows if its a true line. next test 30th =)


----------



## Creolequeen81

Thank you Campn. I've been regular since June. Which is why this is a mystery to me. However all the blogs and posts do give me some hope. I will be taking another test on Monday and after that I will be scheduling a doctor's appointment to see what's going on. I'm pretty sure I can persuade her to give me an ultrasound. She's very nice understanding and through.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well congrats to them with they :bfp: and good luck to them who are ovulating and good luck for next cycle to them who :af: got xx


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> *campn* Lady your temp is still nice and HIGH...like seriously BBT near normal walking around temp!! I never had that even when preg with DS. Last person I saw like that was Dobby and she is totally preggers right now :dance:
> I think your BD was reallly well timed too!
> :dust:
> 
> AFM :happydance: Super happy for the big temp recovery(phew)
> I still have SUPER thick bright white cm. It almost looks chunky, but is not stretchy or sticky at all. I have never had this BUT I know that is [partly from the progest I am using, so not gettn crazy yet. 3 more days till I start testing yay!
> Cmon bean ...DIG in !

Awww you made me so happy now! I was so down and cried a little today... I still have some hope but trying to prepare myself for the worst. This baby making business ain't easy! 
I'm glad your temps recovered! I'd have gotten scared too haha! Yay for testing excitement! Go pee on sticks til your hearts desires! 
So excited for you! 



ciz said:


> ok I was naughty I had 1 cheap test left in my stash box was intrigued [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150926_180303.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150926_180303.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-09-26%2018.30.36.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-09-26%2018.30.36.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I'm only 7dpo should know better by now but hey when you got to test you got to test lol.
> 
> I think maybe a shadow but who knows if its a true line. next test 30th =)

I'm looking through my phone and didn't even zoom but I totally see something! It doesn't look grey to me either! I'm praying this is your BFP!!!


----------



## ciz

Thanks campn =) I'm quietly excited but 7dpo very early lol. 

It dried like this [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150926_223948-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150926_223948-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

And its definitely got a pink tint =)


----------



## campn

ciz said:


> Thanks campn =) I'm quietly excited but 7dpo very early lol.
> 
> It dried like this [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150926_223948-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150926_223948-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> And its definitely got a pink tint =)

Test again tomorrow with a different brand!??


----------



## ciz

I'm holding off now till 30th. I promised myself I wouldn't do this cycle lol tonight was a moment of madness haha. So roll on 30th hehe

How are you feeling today hun anymore testing?


----------



## Smille24

Creolequeen81 said:


> Thanks Smile24 I really appreciate it. After my mc I had AF twice in May and then I was back to normal. At that time my doctor said that everything is fine and that I could continue trying. If i don't get my period by Oct 7 then I'll make an appointment that will be about 2 months no with no AF.

You probably had an anovulatory cycle, but definitely talk to your dr about it. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Smille24

ciz said:


> Thanks campn =) I'm quietly excited but 7dpo very early lol.
> 
> It dried like this [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150926_223948-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150926_223948-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> And its definitely got a pink tint =)

Omg! I see it too :dance:. Fx'd!!!!


----------



## ciz

Smille24 said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> Thanks campn =) I'm quietly excited but 7dpo very early lol.
> 
> It dried like this [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150926_223948-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150926_223948-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> And its definitely got a pink tint =)
> 
> Omg! I see it too :dance:. Fx'd!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun...30th needs to hurry up haha


----------



## Smille24

ciz said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ciz said:
> 
> 
> Thanks campn =) I'm quietly excited but 7dpo very early lol.
> 
> It dried like this [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150926_223948-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150926_223948-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> And its definitely got a pink tint =)
> 
> Omg! I see it too :dance:. Fx'd!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun...30th needs to hurry up hahaClick to expand...

Shoot, I'd be peeing on a stick every 3 hrs lol. That's a definate line.


----------



## Creolequeen81

Smille24 I will definitely talk to my Dr about it. But as the saying goes you're not out until AF comes!! So I do have a small glimmer of hope.....


----------



## ciz

Lol I'm trying my hardest not to this cycle. I can't bear seeing tests get lighter anymore knowing the pregnancy isn't going happen. So I'm trying to hold out as close to af as possible. Tonight was a moment of madness cause I was peeing alot and had headache, felt and a little crampy again. But I am quietly excited because that wasn't a Internet cheapy it was shop bought cheapy so really am on tender hooks that if it is a true line this one sticks for the 9 months =)


----------



## campn

ciz said:


> Lol I'm trying my hardest not to this cycle. I can't bear seeing tests get lighter anymore knowing the pregnancy isn't going happen. So I'm trying to hold out as close to af as possible. Tonight was a moment of madness cause I was peeing alot and had headache, felt and a little crampy again. But I am quietly excited because that wasn't a Internet cheapy it was shop bought cheapy so really am on tender hooks that if it is a true line this one sticks for the 9 months =)

I'm proud of you! Hold off and test when you should, then it'll be less stress and you'd get a clear answer hopefully! 

I'm testing again on Monday. I'll be 13 DPO so if that's negative then I'm pretty sure I'm out. We will see! I hope I don't try to test tomorrow :p


----------



## blessme

I'm freaking out that I won't get pregnant this month just because I want it so bad. If I'm not, I'm going to start charting next cycle. Is the Braun ear thermometer a basal body thermometer?


----------



## JLM73

Blessme No that is considered a regular type, and ear therms can vary temp alot just changing angle a bit.
They sell them at walmart or any pharmacy, but mine was $7 at walmart.
I have the ReliOn brand. They have 4 digits instead of 3, and save last temp in memory in case you don't write it like me :blush:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Negative again with FMU 
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20150927_063947_zpsj8xgxnb1.jpg:( Period is due tomorrow. Hubby has been ill on and off all summer (tooth infection, severe chest infection, sinus infection) and has had 6 lots of antibiotics since we started trying, both infection and antibiotics can affect sperm production... But now we've read that echinacea also damages sperm! He was taking it to improve his immune system and now it's probably lowered our chances even more. :'( My GP appointment is tomorrow but I'm starting to think I'm not the problem. 

What can he do to sort out his sperm asap? I heard its a 3 month production cycle. :'(


----------



## AngelofTroy

Here's another photo after the 8 minutes it said to wait: https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20150927_065622_zpsfef57tal.jpg

Anything?? I'm going crazy but I thought I saw something very very very faint?! But OH can't see it and I think I'm being insane.


----------



## ciz

AngelofTroy said:


> Here's another photo after the 8 minutes it said to wait: https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20150927_065622_zpsfef57tal.jpg
> 
> Anything?? I'm going crazy but I thought I saw something very very very faint?! But OH can't see it and I think I'm being insane.

I cant see anything on this one hun but theres still time, your not out xx


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> Lol I'm trying my hardest not to this cycle. I can't bear seeing tests get lighter anymore knowing the pregnancy isn't going happen. So I'm trying to hold out as close to af as possible. Tonight was a moment of madness cause I was peeing alot and had headache, felt and a little crampy again. But I am quietly excited because that wasn't a Internet cheapy it was shop bought cheapy so really am on tender hooks that if it is a true line this one sticks for the 9 months =)
> 
> I'm proud of you! Hold off and test when you should, then it'll be less stress and you'd get a clear answer hopefully!
> 
> I'm testing again on Monday. I'll be 13 DPO so if that's negative then I'm pretty sure I'm out. We will see! I hope I don't try to test tomorrow :pClick to expand...

lol.... its hard work, so much easy having a load of ic just to pee on as you please haha.

1 more day you can do it =) x


----------



## blessme

With my daughter this was the day I got a positive (on a 28 day cycle) 

& today I got a negative. I do think i ovulated late and won't fid out until the 30th ish. 
I cent help but feel discouraged...


----------



## jGo_18

Hey ladies - hope you're all doing well.
I'm attempting to stay caught up and read the thread, but haven't had the time or the heart to post. The past few weeks have been so stressful with this last week breaking me in more than one area of my life. It's just a quiet waiting game at this point for this terrible cycle to end... If it hasn't by the end of the week, doc is prescribing provera to force it to end. :/ 
Rooting for you all!


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> Hey ladies - hope you're all doing well.
> I'm attempting to stay caught up and read the thread, but haven't had the time or the heart to post. The past few weeks have been so stressful with this last week breaking me in more than one area of my life. It's just a quiet waiting game at this point for this terrible cycle to end... If it hasn't by the end of the week, doc is prescribing provera to force it to end. :/
> Rooting for you all!

I am so sorry you're going through this hun. Hopefully it's just a wonky cycle and the next will be fine. Keep in touch and lots and lots of hugs!


----------



## Smille24

AngelofTroy said:


> Negative again with FMU
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20150927_063947_zpsj8xgxnb1.jpg:( Period is due tomorrow. Hubby has been ill on and off all summer (tooth infection, severe chest infection, sinus infection) and has had 6 lots of antibiotics since we started trying, both infection and antibiotics can affect sperm production... But now we've read that echinacea also damages sperm! He was taking it to improve his immune system and now it's probably lowered our chances even more. :'( My GP appointment is tomorrow but I'm starting to think I'm not the problem.
> 
> What can he do to sort out his sperm asap? I heard its a 3 month production cycle. :'(

Talk to your gp about what he can do. Maybe get an SA done?


----------



## JLM73

*Angel* I am assuming that test is wet in the pic by the look of the control line.
I keep thinking I see a faint shadow. If I stare tho I lose it, but when I look away and back something immed catches my eye again right where the test line is!
If the test is wet, I would expect a dye run over an evap, as it has to dry a bit for the latter...Some days I wonder if these test makers are using chem reagents that show a bit when wet even tho they claim it is only if hcg is there.
Then again some ladies walk around bfn with 5 hcg as their baseline:shrug:


----------



## ciz

So it's just about 11pm here and I just had my what feels like 100th pee of the day!!my days my bladder is on a roll today not even drank that much either. 

How's everyone else doing? Very quiet on here this weekend xx


----------



## JLM73

*JGO!* I was just asking the other day 
Where did my Jgo go:shrug:
:friends: Miss your posts! Sorry you are having a rough time and a crazy cycle.
If you get Provera I hope it kickstarts your system for a guaranteed O and well timed Pick up!


----------



## Creolequeen81

Well I'm out AF came this morning. I think I'm done trying. this is just too much. I never knew it would be this hard.


----------



## Smille24

Creolequeen81 said:


> Well I'm out AF came this morning. I think I'm done trying. this is just too much. I never knew it would be this hard.

I'm so sorry hun


----------



## JLM73

*Creole* Ahh hun:hugs:
I'm sorry :(
It is very hard, but in the end it is worth every bit to hold that baby...
Maybe take some time off and re-energize yourself, and see how you feel then.
I know after almost a year I have been ready to throw in the towel, and take a break, but by the time it gets close to O again, I'm usually ready.
I took a more relaxed approached this time, and feel much better about it.


----------



## campn

12 DPO and another BFN. I tested because we were about to go on a date and I thought it'd be nice to celebrate that! I think the chances of getting a BFP after 12 DPO are pretty slim. I got pretty down about it for a little but now ready to try again in October. It makes me realize what a miracle this really is! I think the one lucky day I see that second pink line I'll scream and jump and cry in happiness! 

Stay strong Creole, be sad for a little but get back up again! Promise!? Also, October is such a beautiful month! July baby, anyone!?? :hugs:


----------



## blessme

Im still waiting to test... what seems like forever! 

No real symptoms... maybe my boobs hurt a bit and urinary frequency but maybe Im also symptom spotting... 

I just dont feel pregnant... I knew i was pregnant like 5 days before i tested with my daughter.


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* I just love your posts You are the motivator lol You are always so positive:friends:
Your temp is still way up there chicky...If it's up tomorrow still I think you may just need to keep testing!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Tested again this morning because I just wanted to tell my GP at my appointment this morning that I had... I think I see something...
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20150928_062656_zps3prdkuj5.jpg


----------



## Creolequeen81

Thank you ladies sooooo much for the support!! I'm going to take a break and relax and not worry about getting pregnant or O or charting for the rest of the year. I think I'm putting too much pressure on myself. So I'm going to just enjoy the holiday season and let whatever happens happen. Baby dust to you all!!!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20150928_082537_zps03adqcpv.jpg


----------



## ciz

Creolequeen81 said:


> Well I'm out AF came this morning. I think I'm done trying. this is just too much. I never knew it would be this hard.

I'm sorry lovely. it is a huge emotional rollercoaster but it really is worth it words. maybe give yourself a little break then try again. wishing all the luck hun xx



campn said:


> 12 DPO and another BFN. I tested because we were about to go on a date and I thought it'd be nice to celebrate that! I think the chances of getting a BFP after 12 DPO are pretty slim. I got pretty down about it for a little but now ready to try again in October. It makes me realize what a miracle this really is! I think the one lucky day I see that second pink line I'll scream and jump and cry in happiness!
> 
> Stay strong Creole, be sad for a little but get back up again! Promise!? Also, October is such a beautiful month! July baby, anyone!?? :hugs:

there is still time lovely the witch hasn't arrived!! everything is still crossed for you xx



blessme said:


> Im still waiting to test... what seems like forever!
> 
> No real symptoms... maybe my boobs hurt a bit and urinary frequency but maybe Im also symptom spotting...
> 
> I just dont feel pregnant... I knew i was pregnant like 5 days before i tested with my daughter.

symptoms sound good hun xxx



AngelofTroy said:


> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20150928_082537_zps03adqcpv.jpg

how fantastic =) big congrats hun. xxxxx


----------



## maybe8

Smile...dh also had a sa count of 13m, but with low morphology and motility. We did donor and have a set of twins.....but we also have a ds and dd, that happened naturally after. I would suggest iui with a Dr, it would cost 200ish per cycle.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ANGEL ! congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


jgo- i'm so sorry hun :( i was so sure this cycle wasn't going to be as horribly long for you. :(

5 dpo here :coffee:


----------



## campn

AngelofTroy said:


> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20150928_082537_zps03adqcpv.jpg

What a beautiful surprise! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## AngelofTroy

campn said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20150928_082537_zps03adqcpv.jpg
> 
> What a beautiful surprise! Congrats!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! I completely thought I was out yesterday!


----------



## campn

BFN from today. 13 DPO! My temp keeps going up and it's pissing me off! AF better come soon so I can start over again! Ughhhh!
 



Attached Files:







12067227_10153856695907697_2086264397_n.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## psychochick

angeloftroy: congrats! I saw the line on your first test, no squinting even needed there. 

campn: your chart looks fantastic, hope it's just a late BFP. I also had a temp rise this morning which usually doesn't happen at 11DPO for me but I'm also afraid it doesn't mean anything and will just sharply drop tomorrow hehe. Already wasted two ICs with BFNs so I'm gonna hold off on testing and wait for AF in a few days. Fx for you.


----------



## JLM73

*Angel*:happydance: I saw the line no prob!! Huge CONGRATS!!

*Campn*Sorry you don't see lines yet but that temp is def looking very good still!
With that huge jump up maybe you just implanted!!:shock:


----------



## gina236

Congrats angel!!


----------



## JLM73

Ok chick a dees. I TOTALLY let Dobby pressure me- twist my arm- blackmail my family:cry: :haha: Kidding.
Tested a day early -8dpo with FMU
I'll post the pics below. I can see the line in person FAINTEST SUPERsquinter of purple ( walmart dye is more purple than pink on the 88centers). I don't know how to tweak it to see it better. I hate Windows 8...:growlmad:
Anyhoo it def was showing at 10 min mark - pics taken over next 10 mins (test def still damp) but when I uploaded they lose alot of quality:(
Not totally worried. I'll try again tomoro with fmu- just debating "To FRER or not to FRER:-k ...THAT, is the question..." Neg pics in next post


----------



## JLM73




----------



## gina236

I can definitely see the very faintest of a line there! FRER FRER! :haha:


----------



## campn

Something is catching my eye on the last colored photo! Test tomorrow with the FRER!!! I'm so excited for you!

I'm wondering about TTCBABYG2015! I think she's still on her vacation!


----------



## Smille24

Congrats Angel! 

Jlm- I think I see something too!

Maybe- we are not able to see an RE until Nov due to my dh's work schedule. Until then we'll try new things and see if it happens on its own.

Afm- bc I believe in miracles, last night I had pulling type cramps. My temp jumped up by .4°. I'm hoping something is going on.


----------



## campn

Smille- that's the spirit girl! I'm right there with you! I kinda wish we would have tried to TTC sooner than we did because I thought it'd happen quickly... Now my only fear is the age gap between my DS and the next child. If I wanted a 3rd things better move quickly! 

I can't help but wonder if there's something wrong with me. It's still too soon to say that, but I guess these fears are always there.


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Smille- that's the spirit girl! I'm right there with you! I kinda wish we would have tried to TTC sooner than we did because I thought it'd happen quickly... Now my only fear is the age gap between my DS and the next child. If I wanted a 3rd things better move quickly!
> 
> I can't help but wonder if there's something wrong with me. It's still too soon to say that, but I guess these fears are always there.

I know what you mean. I never intended to have a 7 or 8 yr gap and we want a 3rd, so I'm hoping back to back. Try to remain positive, that's the only way to get through it. I keep reading our only option is ivf, but I fail to believe it wont happen naturally.


----------



## campn

I pray you get your miracle! I'm a BIG believer in miracles! :oneofeach: twins maybe!?


----------



## Smille24

I just got the SA in the mail and I'm overwhelmed. Initial Motility should be between 70-80, his is 50. Motility after 2 hrs should be 60-80 and his is 10. That's not good :cry:. The dr said it's possible to conceive but would be difficult but should've said extremely difficult.


----------



## sevenofnine

11-13DPO today (thinking more like 13DPO), and got an absolutely, 100%, no questions asked NEGATIVE!

Not a squinter, evap, or anything to be seen :haha:

AF will likely start tomorrow.


----------



## JLM73

Thx for the extra eyeballs
I will likely use the frer with fmu...tho if the a.m. wally is just as faint I will prob wait till 10dpo fmu.
I can't spend a bunch this round on tests!
*Campn* take your pretty self to the trash bin...pull that frer back OUT and tell me if you see some pink woman!

If it was wet when you took your pic, that may be why I see a hint of pink blur near testline area....Go on...shoo and get it ...I'll wait:coffee: :haha:


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> Thx for the extra eyeballs
> I will likely use the frer with fmu...tho if the a.m. wally is just as faint I will prob wait till 10dpo fmu.
> I can't spend a bunch this round on tests!
> *Campn* take your pretty self to the trash bin...pull that frer back OUT and tell me if you see some pink woman!
> 
> If it was wet when you took your pic, that may be why I see a hint of pink blur near testline area....Go on...shoo and get it ...I'll wait:coffee: :haha:

Haha you're so sexy you've no idea! How are you even single!?? Okay so I pulled it out, don't blame me but I may have cracked the test open after I tested. I thought I saw something but it seemed like an indent so I didn't bother.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## JLM73

Thank you lovely!
That's the prob I am finding with these new frer!! Once you open them you literally lose the bits of film where the testline is grrr. I lost my line last month taking one apart- literally crumbles fell off!
Ok I def see the space/indent, but did you see any pink at all this morning? Like near the bottom half of the line?


----------



## campn

I thought I saw a pinkish line right away but I thought I'm just making myself see a line... I thought it can't be an evap since I had just taken it. I thought it's just an indent. 
I'll test again tomorrow with an IC, but I really have very little hope.


----------



## JLM73

No worries Campn...I have hope FOR you with that super hi temp!:thumbup:
Since you can still get to your chart...was there an dip in the last day or 2?
Maybe it's late implant, cuz your temp is like friggin 99!!


----------



## campn

There was a little dip on 11 DPO but it was so small, and one at 9 DPO!
Maybe I'll attach the chart again! I just don't wanna get my hopes up :cry:


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* Not to encourage false hope, cuz I think your chart is so crazy amazing...but implant dips have never been big when I have had them honestly. But if your 11 dpo one was it, then they say it takes 3 days to see hcg in urine...so on to 14dpo on that note for you to even get a faint on a frer.
I'm still rooting for you :bunny:


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150928_214840-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150928_214840-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

why do I do this to myself every frigging month. 9dpo eve.


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> *Campn* Not to encourage false hope, cuz I think your chart is so crazy amazing...but implant dips have never been big when I have had them honestly. But if your 11 dpo one was it, then they say it takes 3 days to see hcg in urine...so on to 14dpo on that note for you to even get a faint on a frer.
> I'm still rooting for you :bunny:

I really really hope so! I got my hopes up so much this month! Thank you for supporting me! It means a lot! I haven't talked about this TTC with anyone irl so it feels very good to be able to talk about it here with others who understand!


----------



## campn

Ciz- it's still very early! We are all just like you! You've no idea how many tests I've wasted haha! I'm cheering for you!


----------



## blessme

I feel AF like cramps


----------



## campn

I just started spotting... AF will probably come tomorrow or after. Well there's that!


----------



## JLM73

Decided to repeat another walmart cheapie on 4 hr hold ( 12 hrs after this am)
I know 8dpo is ridiculous early, but I had a huge double size dip at 5 dpo, and this is 3 days later...)
Was also curious to see how sensitive a walmart 88 center is.
I can see a super faint pink 2nds line VERRRRY faint. Pics below..debating frer in am... Neg pic in next post


----------



## JLM73

Neg- effect


----------



## campn

I SEE IT! It's so clear on the negative one! Take a FRER tomorrow! If this picked it up, FRER would def do right!?? I'm excited!


----------



## JLM73

Thx Campn...I don't know??
I mean frer is def supposed to be much more sensitive than a Wally test for sure...I just don't want a Squinter frer..ya know:shrug:


----------



## campn

You're right actually... save the fancy test for 10 DPO, that would give you enough time to double the amount of hCG if you're seeing a squinter now. Satisfy your POAS addiction buy using another cheapie tomorrow! I've had 2 Clearblue digitals from last cycle that I've yet to touch!


----------



## JLM73

I guess it's hard too because the Scientist in me wants to compare the lines and sensitivity of the walmart and the frer:rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

JLM73 said:


> I guess it's hard too because the Scientist in me wants to compare the lines and sensitivity of the walmart and the frer:rofl:

If it's in the name of science then you have to do it :p


----------



## campn

Dobby tell me more about the Panorama test! Can anyone get it? Does insurance cover it? I've never heard of it back with my DS!


----------



## JLM73

yea Dobs!


----------



## DobbyForever

It's basically a blood test since they discovered that the baby's blood/DNA is mixed in with the mom's blood/DNA. So they can take a blood sample and basically separate out the baby's DNA from the mom's. I have Kaiser, and no matter what I offered to pay or how much I cried they do not do any genetic screening for women under 35 or without heavy genetic family history.

I'm not one to be told no, so I went to the Panorama test site and called them up myself. They said they get Kaiser patients calling all the time, and so they told me of two gyns in my area 9one is 30 minutes away and the other was 45) who sometimes are willing to take patients just for the panorama. The first i called was a b*. The second was very helpful.

He likes to do it between 10-12 weeks. The site says you can do 9, but he says a lot of his 9 week patients come back with inconclusive tests and have to repeat in week 10. It costs about $754, that's for the test and for the ultrasound (assuming generic 2d). However, this practice offers a cash discount of 50%. So I will be paying in cash and only paying $377. From what I've read on here the results take about a week.

While I do have some genetic concerns, I really am essentially paying $400 to find out the sex of my baby as early as possible. I'm not ashamed to admit that. Kaiser will not cover it, but with my plan through work all of my prenatal testing and labor / delivery only costs $520. So I figure it balances out in the scheme of things lol.

https://www.panoramatest.com/en
Is their website if you want more info

I really don't want him to do an ultrasound as I have read sketchy things about private practice scans, but he wants to do it to date the pregnancy. Yelp seems to like him though.


----------



## JLM73

That's very cool DObby. Does this replace an amnio?
I never had one and def want genetic testing this time since I am over 40, but I am wary of amnios as they sometimes causes preterm labor, and I don't want any issues!


----------



## DobbyForever

Honestly, I never made it far enough into my pregnancies to learn or do the tests :( But if you go to their website they have an FAQ section and one question was what do they screen for. So if you know what results you get from an amino you can compare


----------



## DobbyForever

https://healthland.time.com/2013/01/10/could-a-blood-based-test-replace-amniocentesis/

Seems like the amnio tests for more things after searching on Google


----------



## JLM73

Sorry was making my midnight salad lol:munch:
Thgx for checking that out Dobby. I guess I am gonna have to suck it up and do the amnio. Tricky part is I want to use a midwife, but def want to see my old reg obgyn as they are amazzzing and I used to work with them so I know they will cover everything.
I just hate to go there and mislead them that I will leave later for a midwife


----------



## campn

Wow thank you Dobby for sharing all that! I completely understand doing it to find out the sex early on! I tried doing the early gender ultrasound at 15 weeks and they said girl to go on later at 20 weeks and say boy! So the genetic testing would be so accurate I'm sure (and faster!)

I need to attach my chart again, temp dropped to 98.41 and I'm sure will continue to drop once the fat lady starts singing :p I think AF will come tomorrow since my LP is 15 days.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ugh my temps are being weird again. :( afraid they're not high enough for a pregnancy


----------



## opretriezz

Hello Ladies

Just a quick update, I went to my RE yesterday for a follow up on all the tests they took. Everything was fine except for my Fasting Insulin and my DHEA-S levels (which were high). She gave me a plan: first cycle low carb diet with exercise, (if no response) second cycle begin treatment with letrozole, metformin, and HCG injections. 

This morning I decided to test since no show of AF and it came back positive :happydance: I am speechless as this is the first :bfp: I have seen EVER! After 5 years of NTNP and 1 year and half of trying.. it finally happened! Hoping that it sticks! I am attaching the link to the pics below.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j3jt9s3p1hmxa1y/20150929_094515.jpg?dl=0

:dust:Baby dust to all of you and never give up. I believe what helped me was when they did the HSG procuder to check if my tube had any blockage. I noticed the left one took a while for the ink to spill through.


----------



## campn

That's such a beautiful pink line and surprise BFP! Congrats!!! Glad you don't have to do any treatments or injections!


----------



## JLM73

*Opret*:happydance: OMG awesssome lines and can't deny the digi!
CONGRATS!
*Campn*I'm sorry you are expecting the old bat, but that's still a high temp ( can you tel I am still holding out hope hehe)
*Mommyx*Actually your temps don't look bad at all. Post O you have had a couple big temp shifts upward:thumbup:


----------



## ksquared726

Amazing! Congrats, Opre!!!

My temp dropped a bit this morning at 12dpo. Thinking perhaps my body has been playing tricks on me again. Last week I felt exactly like I did with my first bfp, but since then not much happening. Expecting AF later today or tomorrow maybe. Feeling pretty down today :(.


----------



## opretriezz

Thank you ladies xoxo


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Good afternoon ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I've done my best to try and catch up. Congrats to all the BFP's and I'm sorry for the ones AF caught. 

My update: Vacation was amazing, had a ton of fun (minus the first night but, that's another story) Sadly the witch got me while I was away (I was in Salem, MA so the Witch got me in Witch City lol) I guess I'll be moving on to Oct. My fingers are crossed for all those ladies still waiting. <3


----------



## sevenofnine

My period arrived perfectly on time! So at least I know my charting was right, and my AF came when it was supposed to, after CD30 and an LP of 13 days!

At least I know for sure for next month!


----------



## campn

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Good afternoon ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I've done my best to try and catch up. Congrats to all the BFP's and I'm sorry for the ones AF caught.
> 
> My update: Vacation was amazing, had a ton of fun (minus the first night but, that's another story) Sadly the witch got me while I was away (I was in Salem, MA so the Witch got me in Witch City lol) I guess I'll be moving on to Oct. My fingers are crossed for all those ladies still waiting. <3

You know I've asked about you and wondered if you got your BFP! Sorry that witch got you! But you know October, ding dong the wicked witch is DEAD! I just started spotting and so many BFN, so I guess here we go again! Double crossed fingers AND toes for October!



sevenofnine said:


> My period arrived perfectly on time! So at least I know my charting was right, and my AF came when it was supposed to, after CD30 and an LP of 13 days!
> 
> At least I know for sure for next month!

Me too! This is the first month I ever charted, so now I've more cycle insight and knew more about my body than before, there's a pattern at least! Come join us in October!


----------



## JLM73

Sorry to hear you ladies met the Witch. Good to hear the charting worked out for you tho.
I figure in ttc we def need all the tools we can get to pinpoint the important days!


----------



## Smille24

opretriezz said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Just a quick update, I went to my RE yesterday for a follow up on all the tests they took. Everything was fine except for my Fasting Insulin and my DHEA-S levels (which were high). She gave me a plan: first cycle low carb diet with exercise, (if no response) second cycle begin treatment with letrozole, metformin, and HCG injections.
> 
> This morning I decided to test since no show of AF and it came back positive :happydance: I am speechless as this is the first :bfp: I have seen EVER! After 5 years of NTNP and 1 year and half of trying.. it finally happened! Hoping that it sticks! I am attaching the link to the pics below.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/j3jt9s3p1hmxa1y/20150929_094515.jpg?dl=0
> 
> :dust:Baby dust to all of you and never give up. I believe what helped me was when they did the HSG procuder to check if my tube had any blockage. I noticed the left one took a while for the ink to spill through.

That's a great surprise! It gives me hope.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> TTCBabyG2015 said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I've done my best to try and catch up. Congrats to all the BFP's and I'm sorry for the ones AF caught.
> 
> My update: Vacation was amazing, had a ton of fun (minus the first night but, that's another story) Sadly the witch got me while I was away (I was in Salem, MA so the Witch got me in Witch City lol) I guess I'll be moving on to Oct. My fingers are crossed for all those ladies still waiting. <3
> 
> You know I've asked about you and wondered if you got your BFP! Sorry that witch got you! But you know October, ding dong the wicked witch is DEAD! I just started spotting and so many BFN, so I guess here we go again! Double crossed fingers AND toes for October!
> 
> 
> 
> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> My period arrived perfectly on time! So at least I know my charting was right, and my AF came when it was supposed to, after CD30 and an LP of 13 days!
> 
> At least I know for sure for next month!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! This is the first month I ever charted, so now I've more cycle insight and knew more about my body than before, there's a pattern at least! Come join us in October!Click to expand...

I spotted you on the Oct. thread! Looks like we'll be testing same day. FX and thank you for asking about me.


----------



## blessme

I tested this AM... And after 2 mins I definitely seen a second line, no questions asked.. It was pink and thick, but when I picked it up, the dye went across the strip and it was a negative once dried... But only after i picked it up and turned it sideways... What is that?


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats Opre! That's a great line and divi!

To those who were caught by the witch, sorry to hear that! You're one cycle closer every AF. Hang in there! <333


----------



## JLM73

*Blessme*You usually have to leave them flat lying until well after 10 mins to avoid that dye run, or not have extra urine on the the test- ie dipping too long or adding extra drops LOL Who DOES that????:blush: {cough,cough}

So ladies figured I'd share these "Someone fell asleep at the HPT Factory" Pics lol
I decided to do another FirstSignal(Walmart88center) to see if the lines were any better today. So 4.5 hr hold...added the drops...WTH is that VACANT space AS the dye is crossing?? It hadn't even made it to the control but the ink totally avoided this spot! Then I though oh, well the test line is just off place, which mean the control will be out of place equally...Umm..NO lol.
The vacant space stayed for about 2 mins until most the dye had crossed, then I could barely see it anymore. I have taken like a thousand of these lol so I KNOW where both lines should be, even if a bit off.
Well it freaked me out that the whole test was faulty after that long hold, so I quickly ripped open another FirstSignal(diff batch) and added drops- no probs with this one.
:-k Funny thing is, when I set them both side by side, they are BUILT differently! Not a huge diff but see pic below. The Bottom pieces of each test(purple parts) are differently made!?
Note One purple part has Open holes (female side) for the top's "pegs"(male side) to fit together. The OTHER test the purple part has "pegs (male side) for the white top "holes"(female side) to fit on???
How the hell are they made by the same company and factory(according to paper inserts and box) and they are manufacturing the tests in totally diff ways?? Why is there machinery of 2 diff mold types in 1 factory?? :rofl: Thinking the printed info is kept the same regardless of where they are actually made!
*Weird Space*


*Made Differently??*


----------



## mommyxofxone

Any other ladies getting closer to test dates? i have to wait til Oct 6th so i'm hanging on to you ladies lol


----------



## campn

Wow these tests are so weird! I've had a few like that too, especially on the IC ones where I'm like hey this isn't my first test yo! I know where the lines SHOULD be! 

Jlm, your chart looks awesome! I've high hopes for you this cycle!!!


----------



## ksquared726

Mommyxofxone - I was thinking about testing again tonight but feeling really pessimistic. Haven't tested since 9dpo and I have a new pack of FRERs waiting for me at home, but not sure I want to waste one. Perhaps I'll see how I feel by the time I get home in a few hours. 

JLM - That's so weird! Makes you wonder whether these things are any good!


----------



## Desiree1694

I'm out this month


----------



## blessme

T


----------



## blessme

Took these after work... What's your thoughts

https://s13.postimg.org/k2vril0lv/image.jpg

https://s15.postimg.org/c8rmkpnc7/image.jpg


----------



## campn

I can't see much on the blue dye one but maybe a hint of a line on the pink dye one? Did you test with FMU?


----------



## JLM73

Just updating. Went to the bathroom and did my nightly cm check and had some bright red blood:shock:
I'm on progesterone twice a day so DEF should not be bleeding...better be implant related...sigh
I inserted some TP and it had small amt of red and pink blood...pic in spoiler box
if you wanna see it...

Spoiler


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> Just updating. Went to the bathroom and did my nightly cm check and had some bright red blood:shock:
> I'm on progesterone twice a day so DEF should not be bleeding...better be implant related...sigh
> I inserted some TP and it had small amt of red and pink blood...pic in spoiler box
> if you wanna see it...
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 899705

It could be implantation bleeding for sure! You're only 10 DPO right?? That'd be the time to spot really! Your temps are beautiful and high too!! Are you gonna test soon?? Fx for you!!! 

Afm: witch made her complete apparennce. Yuck! I had spotting but no cramps at all that I hoped it was implantation bleeding but oh no, I know better!


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> Just updating. Went to the bathroom and did my nightly cm check and had some bright red blood:shock:
> I'm on progesterone twice a day so DEF should not be bleeding...better be implant related...sigh
> I inserted some TP and it had small amt of red and pink blood...pic in spoiler box
> if you wanna see it...
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 899705
> 
> 
> 
> It could be implantation bleeding for sure! You're only 10 DPO right?? That'd be the time to spot really! Your temps are beautiful and high too!! Are you gonna test soon?? Fx for you!!!
> 
> Afm: witch made her complete apparennce. Yuck! I had spotting but no cramps at all that I hoped it was implantation bleeding but oh no, I know better!Click to expand...

I'm so sorry hun


----------



## mommyxofxone

Desiree1694 said:


> I'm out this month

:hugs: hun sorry :(



blessme said:


> Took these after work... What's your thoughts
> 
> https://s13.postimg.org/k2vril0lv/image.jpg
> 
> https://s15.postimg.org/c8rmkpnc7/image.jpg

i don't see anything hun but means nothing.


----------



## Smille24

I need opinions. I made my dh an appt with the urologist in Nov. My obgyn said we need to seek help from an RE. Should I wait to book an appt until he is seen or just get things going with the RE? This is so new to me so I'm lost.


----------



## TexasRider

Smille24 said:


> I need opinions. I made my dh an appt with the urologist in Nov. My obgyn said we need to seek help from an RE. Should I wait to book an appt until he is seen or just get things going with the RE? This is so new to me so I'm lost.

I would go ahead and call the RE and see when they are booking appointments and get one for after the urologist. If you wait until November and after the urologist appointment it could be hard to get an appointment before the end of the year. It just depends on how far out they are making new appointments


----------



## Smille24

TexasRider said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I need opinions. I made my dh an appt with the urologist in Nov. My obgyn said we need to seek help from an RE. Should I wait to book an appt until he is seen or just get things going with the RE? This is so new to me so I'm lost.
> 
> I would go ahead and call the RE and see when they are booking appointments and get one for after the urologist. If you wait until November and after the urologist appointment it could be hard to get an appointment before the end of the year. It just depends on how far out they are making new appointmentsClick to expand...

Thanks, that's my fear that I wont get in this year.


----------



## campn

Smille24 said:


> I need opinions. I made my dh an appt with the urologist in Nov. My obgyn said we need to seek help from an RE. Should I wait to book an appt until he is seen or just get things going with the RE? This is so new to me so I'm lost.

Definitely go ahead and book the first appointment you can! With the holidays coming they'll be busy so make sure you get one hopefully THIS year! Fx for you and your hubby!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well xx


----------



## ksquared726

Well I think I'm out. Wasn't going to test this morning but I realized I had 4 expired cheapies so I figured why not since I'm 13dpo. It was a stark :bfn:, plus my temp is still lower. Expecting AF at any time. On to the October or maybe November thread depending on when I O next cycle. :(


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150930_134745-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150930_134745-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Not looking great 11dpo. Onto October xx


----------



## Smille24

Thanks ladies. I made an appt, but it's not until Dec but only a couple weeks after his appt. I'm excited to get answers and get help.


----------



## Smille24

ciz said:


> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150930_134745-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150930_134745-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Not looking great 11dpo. Onto October xx

Sorry ciz


----------



## JLM73

Hello ladies.
Here's the best of today's tests...I don't have anymore frers yet.
Same very faint haze on FirstSignal


----------



## ciz

Definitely a faint pink line =)


----------



## campn

ciz said:


> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150930_134745-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150930_134745-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Not looking great 11dpo. Onto October xx

It's still early! Don't give up until AF is here! I got my BFP with DS at 13 DPO! I'm crossing my fingers for you!! :hugs:



JLM73 said:


> Hello ladies.
> Here's the best of today's tests...I don't have anymore frers yet.
> Same very faint haze on FirstSignal
> View attachment 899887
> 
> View attachment 899889
> 
> View attachment 899891
> 
> View attachment 899893

Come on get that FRER already! I wanna see that blazing pink line you WILL get!!!


----------



## JLM73

*Campn,Desiree*Sorry the old wench showed up :( Hopefully she will be far to busy in October to hassle ANYONE!

Thc Ciz, and Campn, not claiming anything till it shows on a frer without squinting, holding up at a 45 degree angle and lifting my left leg a la Flamingo:rofl:

Got 2 more frer, but unless this line gets darker, not wasting them this cycle.
Progesterone will keep the :witch: away till I stop, so can't use that as an indicator


----------



## ciz

Thanks campn but I don't feel very positive about it. Which is odd literally a few days ago I felt dead cert that I was. 

I'm having light cramping. Super tired, bit of a funny turn today went really flushed and clammy and felt sick.. even my mum made a comment that I looked awful haha charming..
Don't feel like eating
Cervix lowish hard


----------



## JLM73

Geez...it's hell getting :jo: lol
*Smille* I forgot to comment on your question:
Urologists usually specialize in problems with urination, prostate, or erectile issues, but not necessarily much infertility as an RE.
Unless he has an issue with the physical workings of the male anatomy, I would just stick to the RE. SOME do cross specialize in both Urology and Male Infertility.
GL!
:dust:


----------



## JLM73

Hi ladies
Just wanted to follow thru with one last pic post on the Sept Thread before I head to the Oct Thread. I'm not calling BFP, but my faint hazy line from this morning -10dpo did get a touch darker tonight... I think the best may be the last pic:shrug:
so FRER in AM and will post it on the October Thread!
Wish me luck, FX, Mojo alll that lol
:dust:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I definitely see something in the last picture! Hopefully I'll see you in the June bundles group!! X


----------



## JLM73

Thx Angel! I sure hope so...been a really looong year!


----------



## campn

I definitely see a line on the last picture too!!! Break out those FRER!!!


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> Geez...it's hell getting :jo: lol
> *Smille* I forgot to comment on your question:
> Urologists usually specialize in problems with urination, prostate, or erectile issues, but not necessarily much infertility as an RE.
> Unless he has an issue with the physical workings of the male anatomy, I would just stick to the RE. SOME do cross specialize in both Urology and Male Infertility.
> GL!
> :dust:

When I called the RE the 1st time, they suggested for him to see the urologist 1st. He definitely doesn't have a problem with his parts, but we want to get more info on his results and what he could do to improve. He has an appt in Nov and then I'm going to the RE in Dec. We're really worried about what the future brings, but there's no one else I'd rather go through this journey with.


----------



## JLM73

Ahhh Smille:cry:
You just made me teary eyed! I love when ppl have great relationships...so hard to find these days, especially long term!
That makes sense. Hopefully things all just work themselves out, and his vits give those :spermy: capes! lol


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> Ahhh Smille:cry:
> You just made me teary eyed! I love when ppl have great relationships...so hard to find these days, especially long term!
> That makes sense. Hopefully things all just work themselves out, and his vits give those :spermy: capes! lol

He said those words to me last night after I broke down and it made me feel so much better about the situation. 

I see something on your tests girl. When is af due?


----------



## JLM73

I'm 11dpo AF due 13 DPO:shhh: don't let the :witch: hear that!
Hoping she has too many Halloween events to harass any of us this month :rofl:
I have to wait for older son to get off work and pick him up, so will be like a 6 hr hold by then...hope it pays off!
I'll post pics in cpl hours[-o&lt;


----------



## campn

Smille- I hope it takes no time for things to fall right into place for you guys, it's so obvious that the both of you would make wonderful parents! I see so many couples that have kids that don't really deserve them. Today walking out of target this woman holding a little baby girl was lighting up a cigarette and smoking with the baby 5 inches from her face. I don't ever judge but this truly made me mad.

Jlm- Your temperature looks fantastic! I hope you get your BFP today! You deserve it mama :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

Thx campn- just took the frer after 7 hour hold and I see nada :(
no idea what's up, will try again in a day or 2 I guess??


----------



## gina236

FX for you jlm! Your temp still look amazing! You still have time.


----------



## JLM73

Thx Gina - did you do your TM competition yet?


----------



## gina236

Yupp. It was Saturday. Still getting over my head cold from it :haha:


----------



## campn

You are still early! You could have just implanted and need some time to build enough hCG in your system that is enough to be detected by urine. Don't let bfn get you down, your period isn't even due yet!

Afm: CD2, heavy flow, just like yesterday, I never get periods that heavy... Hopefully that means it'll be over sooner? I'm just wishful thinking now.


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Smille- I hope it takes no time for things to fall right into place for you guys, it's so obvious that the both of you would make wonderful parents! I see so many couples that have kids that don't really deserve them. Today walking out of target this woman holding a little baby girl was lighting up a cigarette and smoking with the baby 5 inches from her face. I don't ever judge but this truly made me mad.
> 
> Jlm- Your temperature looks fantastic! I hope you get your BFP today! You deserve it mama :hugs:

You're so sweet. I'm not a perfect parent, I make mistakes, but I feel deserving to go through it again. Last night my dd said she wants a sister to share her things with and I teared up. It will happen. I can't stand that either. I get really outraged when they smoke in the car with them, which will be illegal here soon. 

JLM- I'm sorry hun :hugs:. I hope you're right and she's too busy to come for all of us. You still have time.


----------



## JLM73

Thx Ladies! You all are the best.
I'm gonna wait 2 days to test again with FRER. I posted my pics just now on the Oct thread.
Maybe my vision is going lol. I can actually see the lines BETTER in the pic for the frer than in real life?? Even the neg shows a bit.
Guess I'll know in a cpl days. That will be 13dpo- day AF is due- but since I'm on progest AF won't come until I stop taking it.

Gina Congrats on completing your TM - they are no joke!

Campn Pretty new pic, love the hair color!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me today 2 days earlie gutted hoping to get more :sex: in this month its so hard when you have a 15 year old and a 2 year old xx


----------



## campn

Caz, sorry the witch got you hun! It got many of us in September. 
Make the 15 year old watch the 2 year old?? &#128539;


----------



## JLM73

I agree with Campn- put that older kiddo to work! LOL
Still same verrrrrry faint line not any diff and I am 12 dpo with AF due tomoro- but not till I stop progest. Gonna take it a few more days incase of late implant.
Pics on Oct thread.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls cd3 for me hope the witch leaves tomorrow xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Testing tomorrow ladies at 12 dpo. Fully expecting bfn


----------



## blessme

:witch: finally came! Almost a week late.... 

Cant believe it didn't happen the first time we tried...


----------



## mommyxofxone

Blessme a lot of times it doesn't happen first try. Sorry about af


Forgot to update this thread got my bfp yesterday at 12dpo


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls blessme hope the witch :af: dosent stay to long then you can start again and big congrtas to mommy yayyy :happydance: xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks caz!


----------



## mommyxofxone

last one i promise ladies!

21 dpo, 5 weeks pregnant.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=903307&amp;d=1444826259


----------

